#ubuntu-za 2011-06-20
 * nlsthzn waves
<superfly> morning nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> superfly: Good morning :)
 * superfly is back on a PC again... the work PC
 * nlsthzn isn't on the work PC for a change... well until tonight ;(
 * superfly shakes his head
<superfly> some people...
<superfly> they are too lazy to read the documentation, so they ask all their silly little questions on the mailing list, one mail at a time... dude, just spend *FIVE* minutes reading the documentation!
<nlsthzn> superfly: That is one of the reasons I am not that fond of mailing lists... if you are being a noob on a forum people can just ignore you, on a mailing list you force your stupidity into someones inbox
<superfly> heh
<superfly> the converse is that in a forum no one responds to you, and you think there's no community out there (like 2 active people in the ubuntu-za forums)
<nlsthzn> I never think to even check the -za forum on UF...
<superfly> i have a notification set up
<nlsthzn> I could do that but I am not clued up enough to be of any assistance (mostly)...
<superfly> I'm not terribly clued up either... but at least I can mumble something about using the mailing list ;-)
<nlsthzn> superfly: lol... and so the circle continues :p
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<superfly> morning kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> morning superfly 
<superfly> eish, it's cold - I need some more tea
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey!
<kbmonkey> Maaz, thank you!!
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Okay :-)
<kbmonkey> how you superfly 
<superfly> cold
<kbmonkey> same!
<kbmonkey> car wont start today. oops. suspect the cut wires are leaking juice. eeek. 
<kbmonkey> and all I keep thinking is where I can find a patch to fix car-battery-bug o.O
<nlsthzn> kbmonkey: :)
<marcog> Maaz: announce IRC meeting 19:30 this evening!
<Maaz> Hear ye, hear ye! IRC meeting 19:30 this evening
<nuvolari> whoot!
<Kerbero> who is going to join us @ The Braven Head tonight?
<Kerbero> the stellenboscher's will be IRCing from there
<Kerbero> *Brazen
 * drubin 
<superfly> hi drubin
<drubin> hi superfly 
<drubin> So basically our beer evening is awesome. And any one that feels like the mission out to stellenbosch is more then welcome to come with
<marcog> beer evening? where's this?
<drubin> marcog: stellenbosch 
<drubin> we do one once a month 
<marcog> tonight?
<drubin> #linux at sun 
<drubin> marcog: yip
<marcog> meh, weekdays
<marcog> if it was weekend, i'd try join once
<drubin> marcog: meh, cape town is far for your "week days"
<drubin> marcog: what else are you doing :)
<marcog> drubin: work!
<drubin> lies! ;-p
<marcog> not at all
<drubin> i was joking
<marcog> yeah yeah ;)
 * nlsthzn waves
 * kbmonkey waves back
<nlsthzn> hey kbmonkey and all other lurkers :)
<superfly> Zzzzz
<kbmonkey> -.-
<kbmonkey> which debian release is natty 11.04 based on? cant seem to find this info
<tumbleweed> kbmonkey: Ubuntu is always based on Debian unstable
<tumbleweed> i.e. the latest packaging in Debian
<kbmonkey> really? I did not know that, thanks tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> (some bits will come from Debian experimental, and some bits from the latest upstream releases)
<tumbleweed> for lucid, I think we synced from debian testing, but that was an experiment, it may not happen again for the next LTS
<nuvolari> raaight, when's meeting time?
<nuvolari> guess I'm too early
<nuvolari> :P
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: only by one hour :)
 * kbmonkey tummy grumbles
<nuvolari> booyah! at least I'm early
<nuvolari> lo kbmonkey, nlsthzn 
<nuvolari> Maaz: I am NAME SURNAME
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sorry...
<nuvolari> heh, smart bot
<nuvolari> or do you symathise?
<nlsthzn> :)
<nuvolari> *sympathise
 * nuvolari drags a dictionary closer
<nlsthzn> double :)
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: jy lyk soos 'n kat wat melk gesteel het? :P
<nuvolari> wavoor al die smiles?
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: hehe... possible... or at least one that has spell check built into his IRC client :p
<nuvolari> pffft. somehow I know aspell or something work in the cli but I don't know how it works
<nuvolari> drubin: help? you're the weechat master
 * nlsthzn stroked his X-Chat based IRC client for Windows... nice p-chat...
 * nuvolari skins his head. V. o. d. a. c. o. m.
<nuvolari> Warning: The word "wag-'n-bietjie" is invalid.
<nuvolari> :(
<afrodeity> tumbleweed: which is why Ubuntu is more of a hobby system than a Desktop alternative to some more commercial systems 
<superfly> Naandse oom Kilos!
<nuvolari> Kilos: hallo oom!
<Kilos> naanse almal
<nuvolari> lo superfly 
<Kilos> net betyds nê
<superfly> Sup nuvolari 
<Kilos> i love my hobby system
<Kilos> whats news with the mb superfly 
<superfly> My job requires I use this hobby system that is largely immune to viruses and is stable
<Kilos> hehehehe
<superfly> Kilos: no word yet
 * nlsthzn waves @ uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> rev them superfly . or claim another one
<Kilos> lo nlsthzn 
<nuvolari> we also use this hobby system at work
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> /bu/winup
<Kilos> time for coffee before the meeting
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<Kilos> nlsthzn, forget tea for now, havva cuppa
<nlsthzn> Kilos: sorry, already on my first cup o tea... I will wait for more advanced AI that can also handle tea
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> eveninga all.
<Kilos> lo magespawn 
<magespawn> i am on gprs tonight from my phone
<magespawn> hi kilos
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> lol im on gprs through a 3g modem
<Kilos> vodacom very sick here
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<superfly> I'm on my phone too! Though I'm using the wifi at home.
<Kilos> and you guys still use caps and exclamation marks and all
<Kilos> whew
<magespawn> I am using my N900
<magespawn> xChat
<superfly> Kilos: that's cause my phone runs Linux
<Kilos> ah superfly thats great
<superfly> magespawn: Quassel2go on my N900 here
<magespawn> keen.
<Kilos> is the meeting still on guys?
<magespawn> i am still learning all this 'phone' can do.
<nuvolari> Kilos: ja oom, in 30 minute
<superfly> Kilos: 19:30
<magespawn> as far as I know
<nuvolari> *29.25
<Kilos> thanks guys. i didnt read the mail properly
<Kilos> as usual
<superfly> magespawn have installed OpenArena?
 * nuvolari fires up minecraft
<magespawn> no, whats that? superfly can you run a wifi hotspot through the N900?
<superfly> magespawn: it's quake 3 arena with open source artwork
<magespawn> nice. i'll have a look tomorrow.
 * nlsthzn approves of OpenArena
<superfly> Also, I haven't been able to get the wifi hotspot to work, but since this is the only wifi device I own, I don't have much to test.
<magespawn> according to the news we have the largest number of asylum seekers in south africa in the whole world
<nlsthzn> magespawn: asylum from where?
<superfly> Mostly other african countries, at a guess
<marcog> Maaz: announce IRC meeting in 10 minutes!
<Maaz> Announcement from marcog! IRC meeting in 10 minutes
<magespawn> yup from countries mainly in africa
<superfly> Hallo maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi superfly 
<magespawn> hi maiatoday
<maiatoday> hi *
<drubin> woohoo
<drubin> ssh lag ftw
<drubin> Queery1985: waar is jy?
<magespawn> superfly how is battery life?
<Queery1985> hold on
<Kilos> hi maiatoday drubin Queery1985 
<Kilos> hi arthurrilke you new here?\
<arthurrilke> Kilos: Hi there. Kind of, although I did attend the meeting before last.
<kbmonkey> hello hello
<Kilos> did anyone welcome you arthurrilke 
<Kilos> lo kbmonkey 
<nuvolari> g'evening
<lost_and_unfound> greetings fellow geeks
<nuvolari> welcome lost_and_unfound 
<Kilos> lol lo lost_and_unfound 
<afrodeity> hi everybody
<lost_and_unfound> my first meeting =]
<drubin> Kilos: :) dankie oom 
<Queery1985> ok fine im just going to use this nick
 * nuvolari tags lost_and_unfound with an RFID chip
<Kilos> welcome lost_and_unfound 
<drubin> Kilos: hoe gaan dit daar?
<arthurrilke> Kilos: Yeah, I'm sure somebody did :)
<Kilos> goed dankie drubin 
<lost_and_unfound> erm... Kilos ... did you chat on lagnet way back when days?
<Queery1985> hi all
<Kilos> lagnet?
 * nuvolari recalls lagnet
 * nlsthzn waves at all the peoples... we likes the peoples
<kbmonkey> lagnet irc servers :)
<lost_and_unfound> nah just ignore that =]
<maiatoday> ok we wait a few more minutes then we can get started
<Kilos> i only been online for about a year and a half
<lost_and_unfound> ah
<kbmonkey> good, gives me a extra min to chomp more rusks!
<nuvolari> Kilos: shjoe, that long already?
<kbmonkey> hey it's my 1st irc bday coming up ;P lol
<nuvolari> now I crave rusks. thet ones my mom make
<Kilos> ja boetie van nov 2009 ek dink
<nuvolari> *the
<lost_and_unfound> hmmm rusks will go good with this weather
<nuvolari> Kilos: ons moet vir oom 'n party gooi
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> gooi net data
<magespawn> online?
<Kilos> die res het julle al gegee
 * nlsthzn going for some more tea... brb
<kbmonkey> hi and welcome to all our new friends
<Kilos> online=connected to the internet
<lost_and_unfound> online = clothes on the washing line ?
<KerberoMobile> i
<KerberoMobile> i am
<KerberoMobile> i am jpmeijers
<Kilos> and tried with winsucks for 6 months before that
<KerberoMobile> ai
<KerberoMobile> maia
<kuber_pietie> KerberoMobile: too early
<superfly> So who is chairing this meeting? marcog?
<maiatoday> Maaz: start meeting about ubuntu-za June 2011 irc monthly meeting
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<maiatoday> I am
<kuber_pietie> KerberoMobile: maaz is not in meeting mode
<superfly> Ah
<kuber_pietie> now is
<maiatoday> Maaz I am Maia Grotepass
<Maaz> maiatoday: Righto
<marcog> Maaz: i am Marco Gallotta
<Maaz> marcog: Sure
<kuber_pietie> Maaz: I am Johan Mynhardt
<Maaz> kuber_pietie: Sure
<superfly> Maaz, I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Righto
<Kilos> Maaz, i am miles sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<lost_and_unfound> Maaz, Wynand Meijer
<Maaz> lost_and_unfound: What?
<Queery1985> maaz, i am dewald noeth
<Maaz> Queery1985: Righto
<magespawn> Maaz, I am Greg Eames
<Maaz> magespawn: Righto
<drubin> Maaz: I am David Rubin
<Maaz> drubin: Alrighty
<oogway> oogway, Hilton Gibson
<arthurrilke> Maaz: I am Arthur Rilke
<Maaz> arthurrilke: Yessir
<KerberoMobile> maaz i am jp meijers
<Maaz> KerberoMobile: Sure
<Queery1985> maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<kuber_pietie> lost_and_unfound: you need "I am"
<lost_and_unfound> Maaz, I am Wynand Meijer
<Maaz> lost_and_unfound: Righto
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<kbmonkey> Maaz, I am Wesley Werner
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Okay
<nlsthzn> Maaz: I am Neil Oosthuizen
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Alrighty
<maiatoday> This meeting is also happening in real life in the Brazen head woohoo together with sulug beer evening
<KerberoMobile> maaz, beer on
<Maaz> KerberoMobile: Sorry...
<lost_and_unfound> ah... thanks kuber_pietie 
<KerberoMobile> :(
<KerberoMobile> k bye
<maiatoday> Maaz topic review previous minutes
<Maaz> Current Topic: review previous minutes
 * nlsthzn wants some beer too
<Queery1985> im at the beer evening
<maiatoday> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20110516
<kuber_pietie> whut? where is Kerbero gone to?
<drubin> maiatoday: why aren't we using the loco team website>?
<maiatoday> also agenda here http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/115/detail/
<maiatoday> we are
<maiatoday> luckily there aren't any agenda points
 * nlsthzn sees a short meeting
<kuber_pietie> nlsthzn: you'd be surprised :P
<Kilos> drubin, you didnt mention those lappy's on the lists
<kbmonkey> yes I could not think of any points to add
<Kilos> must be someone near paarl
<marcog> maiatoday: how's it going with the regional contacts?
<maiatoday> urk I still haven't mailed pretoria people about pics
<maiatoday> I have a list of regional people and adresses for about 4 of them.
<kuber_pietie> I mailed one Ubuntu disk last Saturday
<magespawn> how regional are we talking?
<maiatoday> I have requested address so that I can mail all cds in one batch
<maiatoday> magespawn: we discussed on the mailing list and made a list of people to represent different regions
<maiatoday> so the idea is that I have someone to send the CDs to
<magespawn> ahh okay will go back and review
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Queery1985 and Kilos!
<Kilos> maqty
<Kilos> grr
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<kuber_pietie> kbmonkey: when I get around to it, will you help with multi-ubuntu install? 
<Queery1985> maay
<maiatoday> also we did discuss the loco contact take over on the mailing list
<Queery1985> maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Queery1985
<maiatoday> and drubin is still helping me :)
<afrodeity> I have to be somewhere in half-hour
<kbmonkey> kuber_pietie, yes no problem :)
<afrodeity> so how is ubuntu LoCo doing?
<maiatoday> Queery1985:  hasn't made a list of lugs, but it's ok because we have a list regional contacts and we have a url with a list of lugs
<kuber_pietie> Durbs is doing OK, we had a meeting, unofficial
<marcog> just in case it's worth mentioning, tumbleweed has been mentoring a few uct students starting to get into some ubuntu dev
<drubin> kuber_pietie: cool
<kuber_pietie> but planning an official one for July 16'th
<marcog> if that goes well it could grow
<Queery1985> i will be a contact in 4 monthes
<maiatoday> I did get CDs to stellenbosch people
<afrodeity> gr8t
<afrodeity> thanks Maia
<kuber_pietie> kbmonkey: thinking what I'm thinking?
<superfly> maiatoday: I finally upgraded the web site
<kuber_pietie> we should get the rest of the dbn people on here
<superfly> And I've been keeping an eye on the forums
<maiatoday> I'll take another action item to sort out volunteers for more people to help
<maiatoday> Maaz action maiatoday will organise more task volunteers on the mailing list
<Maaz> maiatoday: Sorry...
<kbmonkey> and take photos of CD exchange kuber_pietie!\
<maiatoday> urk
<lost_and_unfound> what is generally on the cd's? (sorry for noob question new to the Loco) 
<maiatoday> maaz agree maiatoday will organise more task volunteers on the mailing list
<Maaz> maiatoday: What?
<kuber_pietie> maiatoday: gesundheit
<maiatoday> maaz agreed maiatoday will organise more task volunteers on the mailing list
<Maaz> Agreed: maiatoday will organise more task volunteers on the mailing list
<marcog> maiatoday: agree*d*
<afrodeity> maaz: google Ubuntu CD
<Maaz> afrodeity: "Download | Ubuntu" http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download :: "ShipIt has closed | Ubuntu" http://www.ubuntu.com/shipit :: "LiveCD - Community Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD :: "CDs and DVDs | Ubuntu" http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/cds :: "Use Ubuntu Live CD to Backup Files from Your Dead Windows Computer ..." http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/use-ubuntu-live-cd-to-backup-
<drubin> afrodeity: Not now
<drubin> afrodeity: we are in a meeting
<afrodeity> thanks drubin, I know, was just trying to answer noob question
<maiatoday> anybody want to add anything about the training we discussed last time?
<superfly> lost_and_unfound: Ubuntu CD's
<Kilos> lost_and_unfound, the full ubuntu installation and then you update after that
<kuber_pietie> maiatoday: the LPI?
<maiatoday> yeah
<lost_and_unfound> thanks,will keep noob questions till after the meeting =]
<maiatoday> ok strictly we are at the end of the agenda
<kbmonkey> must be a new record time
<kuber_pietie> I so so want to do it. But I'm not sure that I'll always have the time to study
<afrodeity> when's the next jam?
<nlsthzn> superfly: do you need more assistance keeping an eye on the forum?
<maiatoday> I will leave the meeting open the floor is open until 20:00 for people to discuss what they want
<nlsthzn> *some assistance
<kbmonkey> maiatoday, the LPI training manual has been updated and now (apparently) includes material for tutors too
<afrodeity> more jam I think
<kbmonkey> I haven't gone over the new material yet. That is all.
<afrodeity> local oggfest would also be kewl
<superfly> nlsthzn: not hugely, but I'm sure a few other faces would be good... i just have a notification set up
<Queery1985> just want to say that, though it did not go as planed we had a ubuntu-hour WC last saterday 
<kuber_pietie> o/ question: what do you think of a yearly award? community-wise for influenital people
<maiatoday> yay for Queery1985 
<Kilos> hi Skarr[m] 
<maiatoday> hmm that's tricky who would decide
<afrodeity> we can post suggestions on the wiki?
<magespawn> we could also vote
<afrodeity> +1
<drubin> 1/whoik
 * nlsthzn has subscribed to the -za section of UF... I will scare away any trolls and troll when it is to quiet...
<marcog> i don't necessarily think we should be pushing for influential individuals
<kuber_pietie> I know it's hard, but there's definitely people out there that make deeptracks
<Queery1985> its gonna be a lot to adminastrate
 * marcog prefers lots of people contributing little bits
<kbmonkey> Adding: the link for that LPI manual is http://www.linuxcertification.co.za/linux-system-administration-training-manual
<afrodeity> maybe its just some way to reward local devs somehow?
 * maiatoday prefers if people to do stuff cause the want to not for a reward
<afrodeity> just a cake I think
<kuber_pietie> but i'm thinking outside of devs, people that work with other people and in that way promote ubuntu on a daily basis
<marcog> maiatoday: agreed!
<kuber_pietie> ok, then instead of an award, a mention :P
<afrodeity> +2
<Queery1985> karma
<marcog> kuber_pietie: speaking as someone who does lots of influential stuff, a thank-you is adequate for me
<kbmonkey> I guess the act is reward itself?
<marcog> indeed
<afrodeity> zen?
<kbmonkey> zen
<kuber_pietie> ya, it's definitely something that need some thought, but I just thought of it in the moment :P
<afrodeity> maybe if we just take photos of local ubuntu users in action, in everyday situtions, that would be good?
<kuber_pietie> ooh, like that idea
<kuber_pietie> and maybe do an article on all the people we can find?
<lost_and_unfound> I have been unable to find evening classes for linux in PTA, I would like to become involved in training.
<afrodeity> there's this icafe in salt river which is totally ubuntu last time I looked
<magespawn> promoting from the inside outwards
<kbmonkey> really? that's neat and unheard of in KZN
<magespawn> my mine in hluhluwe is too.
<maiatoday> ok people, I am going to end the meeting now
<afrodeity> any sign of normality would be good
<maiatoday> maaz meeting end
<Maaz> maiatoday: What?
<maiatoday> maaz end meeting
<Kilos> ty maiatoday 
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2011-06-20-17-34-15.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2011-06-20-17-34-15.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2011-06-20-17-34-15.html
<afrodeity> ty
<kuber_pietie> whoot
<kuber_pietie> great meeting
<nlsthzn> hmmm... that was the strangest meeting ever... felt more like a free for all :p
<Kilos> lol
<maiatoday> the end of it was
<afrodeity> experiential meet
<magespawn> meeting mash
<maiatoday>  but also there wasn't any agenda points
<drubin> oogway:  where are you?
<kuber_pietie> sometimes a bit of freedom can be very productive
<maiatoday> thanks for making it everybody, it was very short notice
<afrodeity> I think we need to ask people to put up points for discussion
<afrodeity> at least to remind them
<oogway> drubin: bit sick @ home
<afrodeity> :)
<afrodeity> :(
<afrodeity> I off, ty
<marcog> maiatoday: when's the next one?
<maiatoday> thanks to reminding us marcog
<Queery1985> im off
<maiatoday> in a months time
<marcog> maiatoday: that was actually drubin 
<magespawn> good idea
<maiatoday> it is supposed to be on the ical
<marcog> for some reason today's wasn't
<marcog> it was there at the time of the last meeting though
<marcog> and that's how i totally forgot about it
 * afrodeity gets into its  silicon shorts and jets away
<maiatoday> hmmm I actually want someone to be master or mistress of meeting reminders
 * marcog was thinking the same
<Queery1985> bye
<maiatoday> kbmonkey don't you wanna make sure we remember the meeting, check the ical and send a reminder on the list?
<Queery1985> maaz, goodbye
<Kilos> bye Queery1985 
<Maaz> Queery1985: Excuse me?
<Queery1985> hmm
<Queery1985> bye oom kilos
<kuber_pietie> whut/ "Oracle Thinks Google Owes $6.1 Billion In Damages" what does that even mean?
<kuber_pietie> why do they think it?
<kuber_pietie> lol
<kbmonkey> will do maiatoday !
<nlsthzn> Oracle will be Oracle
<maiatoday> thanks kbmonkey
<marcog> maiatoday: is next one 18 july?
<maiatoday> it's supposed to be the third monday every month
<marcog> which is 18th so that's it
<maiatoday> yes 18th july
* marcog changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: IRC meeting 18 July 19:30 || Ubuntu South Africa LoCoTeam || Website: http://ubuntu-za.org/ || Forum: http://za.ubuntuforums.org/ || Join: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za || Mailing list: http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-za ||Events: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-za/events || Pastebin: paste.ubuntu.com or codepad.org
<maiatoday> ok I'm gonna talk to the other lug people here now, bye everyone
<Kilos> night maity
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> methinks me go find a warm hole too
<Kilos> night all sleep warm
<Skarr[m]> Bye
<kbmonkey> what a pleasant meeting
<nlsthzn> we needs moar flame wars :p
<kbmonkey> we do! but not during the meeting lol
<kbmonkey> pico! rabble rabble! vi! rabble rabble!
<nlsthzn> nano vs emacs... :p
<kbmonkey> emacs? no but thats an operating system! ;P
<nlsthzn> hehe
<superfly> There is no contest. vim always wins.
<nlsthzn> Please... nano all the way...
<nlsthzn> It is easy enough that I can use it
<kbmonkey> pfft, nano hardly constitutes a 'sane' editor
<superfly> Nano is braindead - I don't think you want to be associated with a braindead editor :-P
<superfly> (just kidding)
<kbmonkey> i'd sooner add words to my file via piping than nano </jokes>
 * kbmonkey <--- used nano for a good few years before and notepad for even longer! 
<kbmonkey> okay next flame...?
<nlsthzn> The little I have had to use an editor in terminal has made nano a good choice, however I will have to know the more advanced editors for LPI T_T
<nlsthzn> I was in the slackware IRC channel for less than a minute mentioning I use(d) Ubuntu and I got the first stinging remark thrown my way... was so cliche it was funny :p
<kbmonkey> bwha ha ha. I'm sure it damaged their big egos ;D
<nlsthzn> nah, only a few guys... most just ignored me :D permenantly
<superfly> nlsthzn: what did they say?
<nlsthzn> I made another blog post showing off slacware 13.37 and kde 4.6 etc..
<nlsthzn> superfly: can't remember exactly :)
<nlsthzn> Just typical FUD... took me one comment to stop it in its tracks... pretty funny
<tumbleweed> afrodeity1: I don't follow your logic
 * nlsthzn is awoken from his slumber by a random comment... before settling down again... zzzzzz
#ubuntu-za 2011-06-21
<nlsthzn> Night shift coming to a close... cheers all :)
<CrummyGummy> Hiya, Does Ubuntu still use the interfaces file for IP configuration?
<superfly> CrummyGummy: not on the desktop AFAIK
<superfly> CrummyGummy: network manager does some autodetection and whatnot
<CrummyGummy> ja thanks, I was talking about server. I got it, the default route was in the wrong/different subnet
<sakhi> morning
<superfly> morning sakhi
<nuvolari> o/
<panphried> Martini please Maaz
<panphried> Maaz Martini
<Maaz> panphried: What?
<queery> haha
<panphried> worth a try
<queery> ill fix thath
<panphried> thanks :)
<queery> try now
<panphried> Maaz, a Martini please
<Maaz> panphried: Go get it yourself!
<queery> haha
<queery> just Martini
<panphried> lol. fair enuf
<panphried> Maaz Martini
 * Maaz shakes up a vodka and gin mixed Martini for panphried
<queery> ;-P
<panphried> excellent Maaz, thank you very much 
<panphried> thanks
<panphried> its that sort of day
<queery> haha
<queery> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for queery!
<queery> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy queery
<tumbleweed> Maaz: highvoltage ++ [[ raising an interesting discussion in the community council ]]
<marcog> tumbleweed: discussion being?
<tumbleweed> top item on wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda/talk
<marcog> makes sense
<scar[w]> in which country is highvoltage atm?
<marcog> canada if i'm not mistaken
<nlsthzn> Salute
#ubuntu-za 2011-06-22
<nlsthzn> Night shift coming to an end... cheers for now :)
<superfly> home now, nlsthzn?
<nlsthzn> superfly: yup :)
<nlsthzn> superfly: can you ping me quickly... want to see if audio works
<superfly> nlsthzn: ping!
<nlsthzn> superfly: thanks... worked like a charm
<superfly> cool
<superfly> nlsthzn: what client are you using?
<nlsthzn> xchat... but I always have to set it up to use mplayer to get sound for some reason
<superfly> oh
<nlsthzn> if I don't I just get an un-earthly noise
<kbmonkey> more internet mense
<nlsthzn> kbmonkey: alo
<Kerbero> o/
<superfly> afternoon kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> afternoon? hope not! he he
<kbmonkey> well we survived the longest night
<Kerbero> not yet
<Kerbero> night ends at 7:48 here
<Kerbero> *sun rises
<nlsthzn> hmmm... so this summer has just about peeked... pity the temp outside doesn't know this and will continue to rise for the next month :(
<nlsthzn> New kernel works :)
<kbmonkey> cool nlsthzn :) which kernel is that?
<nlsthzn> 3.0 rc-2 ...
<kbmonkey> self compiled?
<nlsthzn> Linux spike 3.0.0-0300rc2-generic #201106081532 SMP Wed Jun 8 16:21:54 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<nlsthzn> nah, deb
<kbmonkey> oooh I want too :)
<kbmonkey> well Linus said new feature include: Nothing. lol, just a version change. fresh.
<nlsthzn> .38 had a power regression... apparently this one doesn't
<kbmonkey> sure critical fixes as per usual :)
<nuvolari> mornings
<kbmonkey> alo there nuvolari 
<nuvolari> lo lo, how're you on this fine morning?
<kbmonkey> I finished my tea before the rusks, so now I have a dilemma!
<nlsthzn> :)
<kbmonkey> i keep waiting for winter nuvolari, but forget on the coast the longest night just passed. heh
<kbmonkey> enjoy the day all, later
<sakhi> morning nuvolari #ubuntu-za
<queery> Maaz, martini
 * Maaz shakes up a vodka and gin mixed Martini for queery
<nlsthzn> Sweet...
<nlsthzn> Maaz: rum and coke
<Maaz> nlsthzn: *blink*
<nlsthzn> Thought as much :/
<kbmonkey> ooh, martinis!
<queery> haha
<drubin> queery: at least you aren't stiring your vodka
<drubin> James wold be proud
<nlsthzn> Captain Jack Sparrow doesn't approve of the lack of rum
<queery> but course not
<Squirm> morning
<nuvolari> morning sakhi 
<nuvolari> and Squirm, queer, drubin  nlsthzn 
<queery> hi nuvolari 
<Squirm> nuvolari: :O
<nlsthzn> hi all :)
<scar[w]> Kerbero: the power regression is still there
<scar[w]> AFAIK there were 2 regressions, first on 2.6.35, second (smaller power increase) on 2.6.38
<scar[w]> an improvement was made on 2.6.39.1 but the issue is still there, in some instances I have noticed if you turn apm off it lowers power usage :P
<scar[w]> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/760131 for natty/oneiric
<Kerbero> o
<Kerbero> well i only have power issues on my phone
<Kerbero> should maybe check what kernel it is running
 * nuvolari dies
<kbmonkey> omg, he died, he died! oh wait... he's... waking up! its a zombieeee!
<nuvolari> I hate GWT 1.7
<nuvolari> and GXT
<kbmonkey> I'm not a fan of web coding myself
<nuvolari> the problem is that it renders my machine useless for ~5 minutes
<kbmonkey> awe thats not good
<kbmonkey> well be back later
<panphried> Maaz J
<Maaz> panphried: *blink*
<panphried> Maaz, joint please
<Maaz> panphried: Go get it yourself!
<panphried> ok, Maaz, I will
<panphried> Maaz Joint
<Maaz> panphried: Excuse me?
<panphried> Never mind Maaz
<kbmonkey> lol @ panphried :P
<inetpro> good evening
<queery> hi
<queery> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<queery> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for queery!
<queery> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy queery
<junglejim> Good evening all
<junglejim> Does any know if this line in /var/log/messages means that X crashed? Pid: 32462, comm: Xorg Tainted: G         C  2.6.35-28-generic #50-Ubuntu FJNB19C/LIFEBOOK S7020
<Guest36911> heita
#ubuntu-za 2011-06-23
<kbmonkey> morning ladies and germs
 * superfly wonders when the gents are going to be greeted
<kbmonkey> ... and the gents ;)
<kbmonkey> germs, gents, same difference he he
<kbmonkey> bbl gents and ladels, time to hit the road
<nuvolari> mornings 
<sakhi> morning
<sakhi> hi nuvolari 
<nuvolari> lo sakhi 
<nuvolari> en ons sakhi-sakhi, en ons toi-toi :P
<inetpro> good morning
<superfly> hi
<drubin> http://ubuntudeal.co.za lol
<nlsthzn> Does ZA have something like this?  - http://www.lczajkowski.com/2011/06/23/planet-ubuntu-ireland-lets-get-chatting/
<superfly> nlsthzn: http://ubuntu-za.org/planet
<nlsthzn> superfly: I need to start bookmarking sites... 
<nlsthzn> thanks btw :)
<nlsthzn> I see the blogging has died down a bit...
<drubin> tumbleweed / superfly : did you disable the cron job?
<tumbleweed> no
<tumbleweed> but the box is prennially short of ram
<superfly> drubin I also updated everything recently
<drubin> superfly: ^5
<superfly> drubin: would high-five back, but I don't have a caret key on my phone's physical keyboard
<drubin> haha
<Kerbero> marcog: sorry we did not make it at the end
<Kerbero> got stuck at Paulaner
#ubuntu-za 2011-06-24
 * nlsthzn waves
<Tonberry> damn kiddies trying to claim my nickname
<nlsthzn> :)
<Tonberry> had to remember how to ghost someone
<nlsthzn> What are the requirements to have your blog appended to the planet food on ubuntu-za.org?
<superfly> nlsthzn: you need to be a member of the Ubuntu-ZA team on Launchpad, which means you need to have agreed to the Ubuntu code of conduct
<nlsthzn> superfly: ah cool... I did agree to it once... but I think I was under another user name :p haven't bothered to get PGP set up yet
<superfly> nlsthzn: once you've done all of that, gimme your blog RSS feed
<superfly> and make sure your RSS feed has full posts
<nlsthzn> superfly: I don't know if the blog has a RSS feed to be honest (using wordpress)... and I don't think there is much there worth sharing with -za ... but maybe one day :)
<nlsthzn> Was just curious
<nlsthzn> Thanks for the assistance :)
<nlsthzn> Looking at this it doesn't seem that the RSS feed has full posts either - http://nlsthzn.wordpress.com/feed/ ... 
<superfly> nlsthzn: don't you have a section where you can configure your feeds?
<nlsthzn> superfly: not as far as I can see... I added a link to the feed to the blog just so I could get to see the link I posted :p
<nlsthzn> superfly: found one setting: "For each article in a feed, show : " and it is set to full... and not summary.. so I suspect it is set up to show full posts
<superfly> nlsthzn: where did you find that?
<nlsthzn> superfly: Reading Settings
<scar[w]> yay XWayland is out and a "driver" for it (xf86-video-wlshm).
<nlsthzn> One more day passed...  now to go be lazy at home :p
 * scar[w] waves
 * drubin waves back
<Kilos> good evening everyone
 * Kilos waves to nlsthzn 
<Kilos> just a quick visit. stretching data a long long way
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<queery> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> queery: Sure
<Kilos> hiya queery 
<queery> hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> we freezing here in P town
<queery> CT is real cold hey
<marcog> queery: i hear it's far colder in jhb
<marcog> Maaz: weather in jhb
<Maaz> marcog: In Johannesburg, South Africa at 7:30 PM SAST on June 24, 2011: 4°C; Humidity: 42%; Wind: SW at 18 km/h; Conditions: Clear; Sunrise/set: 6:54 AM SAST/5:24 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 12:32 AM SAST/12:17 PM SAST
<queery> prob
<marcog> Maaz: weather in pretoria
<Maaz> marcog: That didn't seem to agree with me
<Kilos> joburg is -2 tonight
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and queery!
<marcog> Maaz: weather in cpt
<queery> F*K
<Maaz> marcog: In Cape Town, South Africa at 7:00 PM SAST on June 24, 2011: 14°C; Humidity: 67%; Wind: West at 11 km/h; Conditions: Scattered Clouds; Sunrise/set: 7:51 AM SAST/5:44 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 1:18 AM SAST/12:49 PM SAST
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<marcog> 14 vs 4, CT wins :D
<queery> still
<queery> its cold
<marcog> ya it is
<marcog> stellies is 12.4
<queery> Maaz, weather stellenbosch
<Maaz> queery: In Cape Town, South Africa at 7:00 PM SAST on June 24, 2011: 14°C; Humidity: 67%; Wind: West at 11 km/h; Conditions: Scattered Clouds; Sunrise/set: 7:50 AM SAST/5:43 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 1:17 AM SAST/12:48 PM SAST
<queery> haha
<queery> ok
<marcog> queery: that looks at CT
<marcog> it's a wund bug
<Kilos> looks like the fly didnt get his motherboard back
<Kilos> hi scar[w]  first time i seen ya here
<queery> : In Stellenbosch, 1 minute ago: Temperature: 12.3C; HI: 12.1; Rainfall: 5mm; Conditions: Mostly clear with little temperature change.
<Kilos> lo superfly 
<superfly> Hi kilos
<superfly> No, not yet
<Kilos> you got your mb superfly 
<Kilos> eish
 * superfly wonders how Kilos knew he'd just logged in
<Kilos> that sucks
<Kilos> lol
 * Kilos saw your nick not grayed out anymore
<Kilos> xchat works for me
<superfly> Ah... Clever :-)
<superfly> Kilos: they've ordered a replacement, and are waiting for it
<Kilos> where from superfly 
<superfly> dunno. The suppliers... Whoever they are ;-)
<Kilos> but in sa it could be here in a day or two so maybe they had to first get it from over the water
<Kilos> really sucks when your pc doesnt work
<nlsthzn> hi uncle Kilos and others... busy playing some online chess :p
<Kilos> lol hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> thats why i kept the old P3 going
<Kilos> who is scar[w]  , is he new here
<superfly> Kilos: i ordered that motherboard as a replacement for mine that died... I don't have any spare old hardware
<Kilos> eish superfly  look for an old pc to keep as standby
<superfly> How's oom Kilos?
<Kilos> good ty just cold
<Kilos> i see someone there at ZA free on FB has a few to give away
<Kilos> hows you superfly , and the family
<superfly> Doing well thanks, we were just out for dinner.
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> night all of you. keep warm .
<queery> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ss_BmTGv43M
<nlsthzn> disturbing
<nlsthzn> yeah... I have now signed the ubuntu code of conduct... wasn't that hard to set up again
<nlsthzn> night all
#ubuntu-za 2011-06-25
<pascal11> Hi
<roryy> i know it's a tired refrain, but *damn* is it cold
<nlsthzn> superfly: Hey, the blog feed in planet, does it use specific tags or just grab the whole blog?
 * KerberoMobile ondervind internet ontrekkingsimptome
<nlsthzn> Maaz: tell superfly Hey, the blog feed in planet, does it use specific tags or just grab the whole blog?
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Righto, I'll tell superfly on freenode
<superfly> .
<Maaz> superfly: By the way, nlsthzn on freenode told me "tell superfly Hey, the blog feed in planet, does it use specific tags or just grab the whole blog?" 4 hours, 23 minutes and 5 seconds ago
<superfly> Maaz: tell nlsthzn it just takes an rss feed, so if you give me a feed based on a tag, that's what we'll see
<Maaz> superfly: Okay, I'll tell nlsthzn on freenode
#ubuntu-za 2011-06-26
<Chat7072> hy every 1
<Chat7072> whts up pple
<roryy> morning
<kbmonkey> mornin
<roryy> ello
<kbmonkey> evening all
<superfly> hiya kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hey superfly 
<superfly> Sorry kbmonkey, on my phone, so I didn't see you there...
<kbmonkey> np superfly :)
<superfly> How's it going?
<kbmonkey> tired man, eyes want sleep. working on a conky config
<superfly> Conky?
<kbmonkey> that system monitor that draws on the desktop
 * superfly doesn't know that one
<superfly> I am a developer, I don't do much system monitoring
<kbmonkey> i'll show some screenshots the next week so you can see
<superfly> Cool
#ubuntu-za 2012-06-18
<sflr> gutten morgen!
<inetpro> good mornings everyone and sflr
<sflr> hi inetpro
<Kilos> morning superfly and alllll others
<superfly> heya Kilos
<Kilos> you havent join us on twitter ubuntu-za superfly . hope all well with you and family
<Kilos> yo zeref 
<superfly> Kilos: jammer, been a bit busy
<Kilos> hi sflr 
<Kilos> np superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: oom, try not to post personal stuff on the Ubuntu ZA twitter account (like how KDE is  taking over your PC)
<Kilos> ok superfly 
<Kilos> sorry
<sflr> hi Kilos!
<sflr> twitter account is for ubuntuza announcements, etc. Good place to announce tonight's meeting :)
<Kilos> yo SmilyBorg power on yet
<Kilos> hehe
<sflr> hi SmilyBorg 
<Kilos> and telcom didnt come
<SmilyBorg> Hey folks
<sflr> running on Duracell bunny batteries. hehe
<SmilyBorg> ya, power came back some time on friday
<SmilyBorg> telkom installed the line, but still need to activate ADSL
<Kilos> lets hope its done by 19.30 for tonights monthly meeting here
<Kilos> morning HawkiesZA inetpro 
<sflr> SmilyBorg: I use Afrihost to manage my Telkom ADSL. At least they come back to you with updates :)
<inetpro> good morning superfly and Kilos
<inetpro> SmilyBorg: wb
<SmilyBorg> got stuck in traffic for 2 hours after the telkom install thanks to top gear :-(
<superfly> hi inetpro, SmilyBorg and sflr
<SmilyBorg> will just use internet at my girlfriend's place tonight.
<Kilos> good
<inetpro> ping HawkiesZA, will you be at tonight's meeting?
<inetpro> Kilos: I agree with superfly that some of those messages may be irrelevant from a ubuntu-za perspective
<Kilos> is kde not part of ubuntu?
<inetpro> that twitter account should really be low volume communication, especially when there are many followers
<Kilos> but i take note and will do so
<HawkiesZA> Morning Kilos, inetpro
<inetpro> Kilos: it's personal stuff that belongs in your sharpeys account
<HawkiesZA> inetpro: I'll try my best. What time is it?
<Kilos> 19.30 HawkiesZA 
 * HawkiesZA reads the top title
<inetpro> HawkiesZA: you're on the Agenda
<HawkiesZA> inetpro: I am?
<inetpro> HawkiesZA: yep, just go to that link for the Agenda in the topic
<inetpro> just a quick feedback about your UH event in Rosebank
<inetpro> HawkiesZA: or get your buddies who arranged that UH
<inetpro> but a word of encouragement for others to keep doing these events would be nice
<inetpro> lessons learnt, etc
<inetpro> anyway, that's for tonight
<inetpro> BTW, did you guys see that video of Linus Torvalds?
<SmilyBorg> which one?
<superfly> inetpro: saw talk about it, never watched it
<inetpro> SmilyBorg: just google news for nvidia
<SmilyBorg> heard rumors that he ripped nvidia a new one, but havnt seen the video
<inetpro> many many links like "Linus Torvalds is livid -- directs middle digit at Nvidia"
<inetpro> Maaz: google nvidia linus
<SmilyBorg> hehe
<Maaz> inetpro: "Linus Torvald says “Fuck you, NVIDIA” for “Not supporting Linux ..." http://www.ubergizmo.com/2012/06/linus-torvald-says-fuck-you-nvidia-for-not-supporting-linux/ :: "Linux architect Linus Torvalds to Nvidia: “F*** You” - SlashGear" http://www.slashgear.com/linux-architect-linus-torvalds-to-nvidia-f-you-17234299/ :: "Linus Torvalds Rips Into NVIDIA For Lack of Linux Support ..." http://hothardware.com/News/Linus-Torvalds
 * inetpro enjoyed listening to the guy last night just before going to sleep
<sflr> what's wrong with nvidia? I use it
<superfly> sflr: the proprietary nVidia drivers actually bypass X.org
<sflr> I see. That is a problem!
<superfly> or something funny like that
<superfly> the ATI drivers are horrible because they don't do that.
<superfly> at the end of the day, X.org is horrible, and the wrong way of doing graphics on today's PCs
<sflr> this sums up all the details: Online Petition > Open-Source Nvidia Drivers http://www.petitiononline.com/nvfoss/petition.html
<superfly> sflr: what's the point? the nouveau driver are there, and are actually pretty good. they just need more help, support and testing
<sflr> was just reading up on Nouveau now
<superfly> -_- try as I might, I can't find any real articles on how the nVidia driver works
<Kilos> hi drussell 
<Kilos> dont forget tonights meeting here drussell 
<drussell> Kilos: heya Kilos, I'lll be around :o)
 * Kilos spose being around is better than being asquare
<sflr> superfly: Nouveau is built by reverse engineering the nvidia drivers. I don't see this working out in the long run. Somebody needs to slap around Nvidia
 * Kilos smells conspiracy
<Kilos> sure billy boy is involved
<superfly> Kilos: no, not billyboy, just companies that think that everything they produce needs to be proitected
<superfly> *protected
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> has he given up?
<Kilos> maia is gonna try make it tonight
<inetpro> Kilos: just tell her that nuvolari has stated his willingness to run the show for tonight
<inetpro> then I think we need to decide at teh end of the meeting who will do it next round
<inetpro> the*
<inetpro> won't be nice if we start bickering about the subject during the meeting
<inetpro> there are to many other issues to be discussed
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> the monkey and nuvo said inna mails nuvo is willing
<Kilos> i dont know if this meeting with be done in an hour
<Kilos> closer to 2 methinks
<sflr> 6 topics, 10 minutes each.
<Kilos> oh is that all
<sflr> if it is more than an hour, it should be advertised as such.
<sflr> agenda says from 19.30 until 20.30
<sflr> if we run out of time, rather postpone items until the next meeting
<Kilos> ah maybe the 20.30 should just be left out
<inetpro> Kilos: I really don't think we need to discuss to many things at lenght
<Kilos> maybe guys can be around longer. its only once a month
<inetpro> I think if the chair is well prepared we can do it within the hour
<Kilos> oh just brief discussion to be followed up after the meeting kinda thing?
<inetpro> but if it goes over a bit, it won't matter to much
<inetpro> but we should try to keep things tight
<Kilos> no joking and no coffee
<Kilos> sigh
<sflr> Under item 5-Events, there are 5 sub-items :)
<inetpro> sflr: most of those are just so they are officially noted for the reports
<sflr> Kilos: I dont mind staying, but it is a matter of principle, if you ask people for an hour from their time, don't expect them to stay longer
<sflr> inetpro: I also think we can do it in 1 hour
<inetpro> ideally feedback should be provided as part of the Agenda and everyone should then have read it before we start the meeting
<inetpro> sflr: perhaps it would also be wise to state your case abot the NGO up front in the Agenda under Administrativia
<inetpro> about*
<Kilos> how come no one said morning to maia when she was online just now
<Kilos> i was moving sheep
<Kilos> bad boys
 * SmilyBorg is a tad busy with work stuff
<Kilos> yeah shoulda been the pro. he only starts work at 5pm
<Kilos> or 4. i forget now
<Kilos> ek terg net inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: eh
<Kilos> there maaz will greet her now
<Kilos> yo NeVeR 
<NeVeR> yo yo
<Kilos> dont forget tonights monthly meeting here hey
<Kilos> hi sakhi plustwo 
<Kilos> hi psydroid Squirm 
<inetpro> Kilos: the bumblebee probably didn't even notice that she joined the channel earlier, just like NeVeR_ 
<Kilos> hmmm
<NeVeR_> what meeting?
<Kilos> bumblebee?
<inetpro> :-)
<NeVeR_> whats the meeting about?
<Kilos> NeVeR_, monthly ubuntu-za meeting
<NeVeR_> oh... I dont think I'll be online tonight.. Not working tonight so taking some family time
<Kilos> plans for future and ubuntu hours and all relevant ubuntu stuff
<Kilos> oh my , no jedirc onna cell even?
<NeVeR_> my gf and I didnt really spend anytime together tihs weekend because I was working.. We do 1 night a week with no tech.. no TV, no PCs, no cellphones, no tablets, etc...
<NeVeR_> otherwise she thinks I dont spend time with her
<Kilos> ah ok you are forgiven
<NeVeR_> thx :>
<NeVeR_> hehe
<superfly> NeVeR_: and then you still want to be your own boss?
<Kilos> hehe
<NeVeR_> :P Yes... except we'll do an hour a day then instead of a night a week
<superfly> NeVeR_: I admire your resolve
<NeVeR_> :P
<superfly> what's the acronym? BTDT
<NeVeR_> we had a big discussion this weekend though.. I got offered a job in CPT on Friday afternoon
<superfly> NeVeR_: What company?
<NeVeR_> we're going to cpt this weekend to go see if we can fit in
<NeVeR_> the company is called waytag
 * superfly has heard of them somewhere
<superfly> NeVeR_: would you be doing dev or sysadmin?
<NeVeR_> a bit of both.. more dev though
<NeVeR_> though I'd have to ensure stability of all their environments and write some scripts for their backups/restores and database optimisation
<superfly> NeVeR_: how much are they offering?
<NeVeR_> R26k/month
<superfly> that's decent
<NeVeR_> yea i'll come out with a bit less than I currently do, because I wont be getting paid for 80+ hours overtime
<NeVeR_> but I'll hopefully not have to work those 80+ hours :P
<NeVeR_> I currently work way more than 80 hours after work, but allot of it isn't overtime authorised work
<NeVeR_> Like worked the whole weekend to make a deadline for today, which I can't claim for :|
<Kilos> ouch
<NeVeR_> was worth it! this weekends work will save me about 6 hours admin / week
<Kilos> thats good if you stay there
<NeVeR_> yea unfortunately at this company I've dug myself a whole that I can't get out... I'm the team leader of our deployment team, and I hate deployments.. its so boring and tedious
<NeVeR_> I can't get out of it because people somehow just can't cope with the workload and they keep resigning
<Kilos> eish
<NeVeR_> anyone here from jhb looking for a callcenter job? My aunt is looking for 50+ callcenter agents.. I'm posting this wherever I can.
<NeVeR_> R12k/month
<sflr> I'm also looking for lithuanian and vietnamese call center agents in Cape Town :)
<sflr> inetpro: We can mention NPO as an idea, but still need to work out action plan, etc
<sflr> + I will add the item to the agenda
<Squirm> hello Kilos
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> hi all
<NeVeR_> harrow prease
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ah so
<psydroid> hallo dan :)
<inetpro> sflr: cool I agree, it may be a point for many lenghty discussions 
<Kilos> Maaz, whats for lunch
<Maaz> I'm sure Kentucky would go down well Kilos
<Kilos> drubin, all well with you?
<Kilos> yo Kerbero[afk] 
<Kilos> hi amanica 
<Kilos> meeting tonight here at 19>30 hey
<Kilos> dunno if Banlam and bakuman are noting the fact too
<Banlam> what fact?
<Kilos> lol meeting tonight Banlam 
<Banlam> really?
<Banlam> i had no idea
<Kilos> hahaha
<Banlam> :P
<Kilos> i may be stupid but im not a fool
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> smile,  a while
<smile> hi :)
<smile> I have to study in some minutes ;)
<smile> :p
<Kilos> enjoy
<smile> thanks ;)
<smile> bye :)
<smile> bye! :D
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> be good
<smile> :DD
<Kilos> :)
<Kilos> guys , using kubuntu how can ian work on a remote windows pc?
<Kilos> is there a way?
<Kilos> or is there a free tool one can use like teamviewer?
<SmilyBorg> there is teamviewer for linux
<sflr> did you try KRDC? remote desktop
<SmilyBorg> got forced to use it at work the other day
<SmilyBorg> made my skin crawl
<sflr> teamviewer also works well
<SmilyBorg> Vinagre is another rdp/vnc client that is in the ubuntu repositories
<Kilos> yeah he uses team viewer but its not free and the company is struggling some now
<Kilos> will tell him to install vinagre ty SmilyBorg 
<SmilyBorg> if you are connecting to windows boxen and can do port forwards or directly routed access to the systems, RDP works fairly well
<SmilyBorg> just no RDP on windows 7 home though
<SmilyBorg> has to be pro or something like that
<SmilyBorg> no prob
<Kilos> he is installing vinagre
<Kilos> well see
<sflr> I thought teamviewer is free for personal use
<Kilos> SmilyBorg, what must be done from the clients side please
<Kilos> its business sflr 
<Kilos> all their clients that use security cams and finger/thumb/palmprint viewers
<Kilos> ian is my son btw
<SmilyBorg> that varies depending on the client's setup.
<Kilos> must vinagre be installed both sides?
<SmilyBorg> enabeling RDP in windows is fairly easy, just right click on "My Computer", find the "remote access" tab and enable it. The user account has to have a password though
<SmilyBorg> no, Vinagre is just a client to connect to the built in Windows remote desktop functionality
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> he is trying to get here with quassel
<Kilos> not setup yet methinks
<SmilyBorg> In most cases you would need to setup a port forward from the client's router to a PC inside the organization that you can connect to. once you connect to that pc, you can use the windows remote desktop client to connect to any other windows box on the network.
<superfly> Kilos: KRDC is part of Kubuntu - I use it all the time at work
<sflr> its true. most companies block RDP. also he must check if company policy allowes to open remote connection to work PCs
<SmilyBorg> good point sflr
<Kilos> they have allowed him with teamviewer before
<SmilyBorg> but if that is the case, then team viewer would probably not be allowed either
<Kilos> they cant wait for him to travel there
<sflr> was just raising the point, my not be applicable :)
<sflr> *might*
<SmilyBorg> then again, team viewer has a degree of access controll a bit better then windows remote desktop
<Kilos> superfly, KRDC?
<superfly> Kilos: yup, it's in the Internet menu
<sflr> yeah, KRDC is the bomb. use it every day.
<Kilos> in repos?
<Kilos> ty superfly i think he is sukkeling some with quassel
<Kilos> have to copy paste here to pidgin mxit
<superfly> Kilos: it's already installed, he just has to use it.
<Kilos> have just told him that ty superfly 
<SmilyBorg> this may be helpful too as far as explaining about the port forwarding that is needed. http://lifehacker.com/5831841/know-your-network-lesson-4-accessing-your-home-computers-from-anywhere
<Kilos> ty SmilyBorg 
<SmilyBorg> no prob. life hacker have some really good tutorials about this sort of thing
<Kilos> i see i have krdc in my repos too
<WOLFEYES> Good day all.
<Kilos> WOLFEYES, hiya
<Kilos> SmilyBorg, WOLFEYES is ian
<SmilyBorg> Hey there WOLFEYES
<WOLFEYES> hey there SmilyBorg 
<WOLFEYES> Sorry was on the phone.
<WOLFEYES> I am trying to move all my stuff away from windows, but the clients I work with all use windows, so there is certain applications I still need to use, a link something similar to teamviewer, "hopefully free", is just one of them SmilyBorg 
<WOLFEYES> heya superfly , inetpro 
<Kilos> try krdc WOLFEYES 
<WOLFEYES> I will just have to work out how it works first, ty Kilos 
<SmilyBorg> KRDC and Vinagre are 2 linux apps that will talk to the built in windows remote desktop service
<SmilyBorg> the trick is that you would need to know the address of the client router and have port forwards setup to use it
<SmilyBorg> this may be helpful too as far as explaining about the port forwarding that is needed. http://lifehacker.com/5831841/know-your-network-lesson-4-accessing-your-home-computers-from-anywhere
<WOLFEYES> Nice, and what is required from the clients side to be put in SmilyBorg ?
<WOLFEYES> Ooo yeah let me read that, brb, ty SmilyBorg 
<SmilyBorg> just to enable the port forward, enable RDP on a pc and maybe to setup a dyndns or no-ip type client
<SmilyBorg> the howtoos on lifehacker are fairly good
<SmilyBorg> anyway, sorry, but I have to run. got people coming to hook up my new stove just now
<Kilos> later then SmilyBorg 
<WOLFEYES> Ok ty
<SmilyBorg> no prob. hope it helps
<WOLFEYES> Cheers SmilyBorg , have fun :-)
<inetpro> hi WOLFEYES, wb
 * inetpro tries to finish some more work before heading home and getting ready for the meeting
<WOLFEYES> ty ty inetpro 
<WOLFEYES> Nice to see this room having grown a bit.
<Kilos> no man its smaller at the moment
<WOLFEYES> It was even smaller than this the last time I was here lol.
<Kilos> lol man vinagre
<Kilos> too much for me to follow
<Kilos> lol smile tired of studying already?
 * superfly doesn't blame him
<Kilos> whats he studying?
<Kilos> heavy stuff?
<smile> hi ;)
<smile> just eaten ^^
<superfly> Dunno... Ask him
<smile> at 18h will go back studying :)
<Kilos> what you studying smile ?
<smile> Kilos: Information science (computers) - theory :)
<smile> practice is for the day after tomorrow
<superfly> Oh joy.
<superfly> I remember studying Information Systems and other similar subjects. Boredom of note.
<Kilos> ai that makes it hard to concentrate hey
<superfly> It's like studying history.
<Kilos> im lucky at this stage of life. only get bored when no internet connection
<smile> it's easy. about networking & computer crime :p
<Kilos> who is bieber?
<superfly> In fact, it IS studying history.
<superfly> smile: that is more interesting
<smile> superfly: yes :)
<superfly> Security is interesting in practice, but personally I prefer the creativity of programming.
<smile> yeah. we also have that :)
<smile> vb.net, but yeah :(
<Kilos> lo highvoltage 
<inetpro> wb highvoltage
<superfly> Ugh, OK, then security is FAAR more interesting
<highvoltage> hey there everyone
<inetpro> highvoltage: go enjoy your lunch :-)
<superfly> hey highvoltage
<WOLFEYES> hey highvoltage 
<inetpro> Kilos: he said he'll try to make it for the meeting
<Kilos> who?
<inetpro> Kilos: he guy on high voltage
<Kilos> ty highvoltage 
<Kilos> the live wire inetpro ?
<inetpro> Kilos: yep, he's one of those for sure
<Kilos> hehe
<smile> i have to go, bye! :)
<inetpro> not unlike tumbleweed
<Kilos> cheers smile 
<Kilos> tumbleweed, you gonna be here tonight
 * inetpro wonders whether the wind has carried him back to the land
<Kilos> ?
 * tumbleweed is here
<Kilos> he didnt say where he was flying to last night
<inetpro> ahh, very nice
<tumbleweed> just busy playing with my new rasberry pi
<inetpro> wb tumbleweed
<Kilos> inetpro, hows the little one?
<inetpro> Kilos: doing well thanks
<Kilos> good
 * Kilos feels like a housewife today
<Kilos> yo queery 
<queery> hi
<queery> what time is the meeting?
<Kilos> 19.30
<queery> ok cool
<queery> wil go home and sign on if i remember
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> go safe
<queery> thanx
<WOLFEYES> Eish that is going to be to late for me.
<superfly> tumbleweed: nice! Still waiting for mine.
<Kilos> hi sflr 
<tumbleweed> got home to find it waiting
<sflr> hi locos
<Kilos> yo magespawn 
<magespawn> Hey Kilos
<magespawn> Evening all
<WOLFEYES> heya magespawn 
<magespawn> Hi WOLFEYES
<Kilos> hi Mezenir 
<Mezenir> hey kilos
<Mezenir> how goes ?
<Mezenir> hi all
<WOLFEYES> wb smile 
 * inetpro watching http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MShbP3OpASA
<Kilos> good ty and you
<WOLFEYES> heya Mezenir 
<inetpro> Aalto Talk with Linus Torvalds
<Mezenir> pretty good
<inetpro> catching up with the rest of the stuff I missed last night
<Mezenir> does anyone have experience making an openssl package ?
<Mezenir> i made an rpm for openssl
<Mezenir> but when i try to install it
<Mezenir> it complains about a dependency on WWW::Curl::Easy
<Mezenir> which i find strange
<magespawn> @inetpro what with the ops?
<smile> WOLFEYES: thanks :)
<Mezenir> since it didnt complain when i installed using make install directly
<inetpro> magespawn: ops?
<Mezenir> only when using the rpm
<Kilos> lol
<Mezenir> my guess is making the rpm generated a false auto dependency
<magespawn> The @ symbol. Does it noe mean you are a channel operator?
<inetpro> magespawn: AFAIK nuvolari will be running the meeting
<Kilos> so he can kick us when naughty magespawn 
<inetpro> hmm... who opped me?
<magespawn> Thats what I thought.
<Kilos> inetpro, leave it
<Kilos> makes you look important
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi aurelia 
<smile> i finished learning :)
<Kilos> never seen you here before
 * nuvolari heard his name
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm... 
<Kilos> yay smile  now relax for an hour then meeting time
<inetpro> nuvolari: have you had dinner?
<nuvolari> RIM Manufacturing Partner Pulls the Plug On BlackBerry Phones http://bit.ly/KfEjS9
<nuvolari> inetpro: not yet
<Kilos> eet gou nuvolari 
<Kilos> 53 mins till you start working
<magespawn> I'll be back later. Need to charge my battery.
 * inetpro notices more and more people entering the room
<Kilos> k magespawn 
<Kilos> yeah inetpro lekker hey
<inetpro> queery: wb
<queery> thanx
<Kilos> queery, do you tweet?
<queery> i does
<queery> @djnoeth
<inetpro> queery: did you notice your name on the agenda?
<queery> i did not
<queery> what did I do wrong
<Kilos> queery, then you gotta join the new ubuntu-za on twitter
<queery> ok
<inetpro> queery: I just thought a short summary about your UH would be nice
<inetpro> between you and those who were there
<queery> is it @ubuntu-za?
<inetpro> queery: yep, right here
<queery> oh right
<inetpro> hang on, I mean the meeting is right here
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro>  Agenda: http://bit.ly/LYp5jY
<queery> have you tweeted yet
<Kilos> queery, its been open a few days already
<Kilos> @ubuntu-za yes
<queery> there arnt such a profile
<WOLFEYES> Nite all on my way home.
<queery> oh found it
<Kilos> ok who you i ,will tweet you
<Kilos> night WOLFEYES go safe
<inetpro> Kilos: ahh nee, it is @ubuntuza with the "-"
<inetpro> on twitter that is
<queery> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> oh my
<queery> Maaz: coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<inetpro> Kilos: perhaps we should discuss changing that and add the "-" for consistency
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<nuvolari> ooh, that's new
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sure
<queery> thats very old
<nuvolari> oh
<Kilos> yeah inetpro i dunno why it did that
<queery> thats why i couldnt find it
<Kilos> i dunno why it made username ubuntuza
<queery> shame only a klout of 13
<queery> retweet people
<Kilos> lol
 * nuvolari freaks out
<nuvolari> Maaz: previous meeting minutes
<Maaz> nuvolari: Huh?
<queery> why???
<Kilos> wassup nuvolari 
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm sure you can actaully rename it without loosing existing followers but the questions is whether is necessary or even worth it
<nuvolari> :O
<nuvolari> where's the previous meeting minutes? I'm sure it was on the meeting page last night
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for queery, Kilos and nuvolari!
<queery> http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-05-21-17-44-22.txt
<queery> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You are welcome queery
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier Kilos my vriend
<sflr> inetpro: we can change the handle to include 
<sflr> "-"
<sflr> for cosistency
<queery> the handle does
<nuvolari> meh, isn't there a list of the recorded meeting logs?
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> I'm blind
<nuvolari> pre-meeting-stress blinds me
<queery> its here somewhere http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/
<Kilos> hehe
<queery> all the txt files
 * superfly munches on homemade pizza
<Kilos> enjoy superfly 
 * nuvolari is jealous
 * inetpro quickly goes to try and munch something
<nuvolari> ooh, I have some biltong
<queery> wait that does not look like a very complete meeting thing
<sflr> try this http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/05/21/%23ubuntu-za.html#t17:30
<Kilos> i made chicken soup (very thick) for supper and curry cooking for next 3 days
<queery> thanx sflr
<Kilos> sflr, is a handy guy to have around
<queery> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> Yay, at last someone thinks about me as well
<sflr> queery: here is a better one: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-05-21-17-44-22.html
 * nuvolari *snif sniff*
<queery> thanx
<nuvolari> watching 7de laan
<queery> ai
<sflr> meeting warmup nuvolari?
<Kilos> lol @ nuvolari 
 * sflr watching Teletubbies
<Kilos> ha ha
 * nuvolari has only SABC 2 receptyon
<nuvolari> wow
<nuvolari> *reception even
 * superfly is watching Days of Our IRC
<queery> *Geeks of our lives
<Kilos> lol
<sflr> yeah, superfly on the wall
 * Kilos go serve supper quick
<nuvolari> lol exactly how I like to watch Ghita McGregor: 7de laan tune comes up, she talks but I don't hear anything
<sflr> tv or user problem? hehe
<nuvolari> no. noo! NO! vodacom, I'm going to freak out again
<nuvolari> not now :-/
<nuvolari> do we have backup in case I'm going silent?
<inetpro> nuvolari: superfly should be able to handle it
<inetpro> superfly: ne?
<queery> is maia joining us?
<inetpro> queery: AFAIK she should be here soon
<queery> cool
<inetpro> oh and even highvoltage is more than capable to run the show
 * inetpro wonders where morgs is hiding these days
 * nuvolari knows what put-put is, but did not hear about CPUT before reading it on the agenda :P
<inetpro> nuvolari: you clearly missed a number of active days in this channel
 * superfly stretches his fingers
<charl> hi all
<superfly> PC keyboards are much easier to type on
<inetpro> charl: wb
<charl> the meeting is in 30 mins right?
<charl> thanks inetpro 
<inetpro> 24
<queery> where is hawkies?
<charl> cool
<nuvolari> inetpro: yeah, I won't argue :(
<inetpro> nuvolari: no stress, that's why we have a meeting :-)
<inetpro> so everybody can be on par again
<charl> sorry for the noob question but what exactly is the meeting about? do we have an agenda?
<nuvolari> ack, I need to finish my blog post some time
<charl> oh wait sorry just saw the link in the topic :)
 * sflr ping
 * queery ping sflr
<nuvolari> sflr: pong
<sflr> tx.still online then :)
<charl> lol Kilos i like your launchpad name - msdomdonner
<nuvolari> it's only false for the dom part
<queery> haha
<nuvolari> oom Kilos is everything but that
<charl> hahaha
 * inetpro agrees with nuvolari
<charl> i find that people who classify themselves as "dom" are generally smart and vice versa
<charl> maybe that's just me :)
<superfly> Kilos has a lot more going on upstairs than he thinks he does
<inetpro> charl: that is very true
<inetpro> charl: and in fact I had to learn that leson from the man
 * nuvolari sets the mood with some Mike Oldfield
<inetpro> nuvolari: can you eat it?
<Mezenir> so i guess no one here familiar with making rpms ?
<inetpro> dLimit: wb
<nuvolari> inetpro: well, if you close your eyes and listen carefully you can almost taste it ya
 * inetpro lol
<superfly> Mezenir: I've had a brief brush with them
<Mezenir> awesome
<Mezenir> hi btw
<Mezenir> :)
<superfly> on the other hand, I have successfully submitted a package to Debian
<queery> hehe superfly said brief
<Mezenir> you ever tried to make a openssl rpm ?
<superfly> evening Mezenir :-)
<Mezenir> ive made one
<queery> hehe superfly said package
<superfly> Mezenir: not at all
<Mezenir> but i get a dependency error
<Mezenir> perl(WWW::Curl::Easy)
<Mezenir> im not sure whether openssl actually needs it
<Mezenir> or whether its an auto dependency that was generated by rpmbuild because the ldd for one of the perl scripts showed it as a dependenc
<Mezenir> y
<superfly> openssl is written in C, not sure why it would need a Perl library
<Mezenir> yeah
<Mezenir> that and the fact that curl can be compiled with openssl support
<superfly> Mezenir: I'd remove it
<HawkiesZA> Evening
<nuvolari> "Warum versteht ihr Mädchen eigentlich unsere Männerlogik nicht?" and vice versa lol
<queery> hi HawkiesZA
<Mezenir> which would make it a circular dependency if openssl truly needed perl
<Mezenir> curl
<Mezenir> thing
<superfly> Mezenir: bizactly
<Kilos> whew you guys been busy
<nuvolari> g'evening HawkiesZA 
 * Kilos scrolls back
 * sflr sets mood: Iron Maiden - Aces High
<nuvolari> ya oom, we're warming up
<sflr> hi Mezenir, HawkiesZA 
<Mezenir> thanks super
<nuvolari> that sounds rusty
<plustwo> hi all o/
<nuvolari> :P
<Mezenir> hey sflr
<nuvolari> hello plustwo 
<inetpro> hi HawkiesZA
<sflr> hi +2
<superfly> Mezenir: don't take my word as gospel, but that's my logical conclusion
<plustwo> o/
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos :)
<Mezenir> yeah superfly i came to the same conclusion
<Mezenir> since i was able to do a make install without any errors
<inetpro> wb plustwo and SmilyBorg
<nuvolari> g'evening SmilyBorg 
<Mezenir> i would like some official confirmation
<Mezenir> but #openssl is a bit quiet
<plustwo> thanks for the warm welcome ...
<SmilyBorg> hey all
<superfly> Mezenir: which specific distro is it for?
<Mezenir> haha
<Mezenir> mandrake linux
<nuvolari> o.O
<nuvolari> mandrake?
<Mezenir> i was told to ... make it so
<superfly> ah, ouch
<queery> hi SmilyBorg
<nuvolari> mandrake is ancient, not?
<Mezenir> yeah
<nuvolari> last I heard it was Mandirva
<Mezenir> mandrake is no longer supported
<Kilos> whew what a job to catch up
<Kilos> hi smile 
<goar> hi peeps
<Kilos> you guys skinner bout me behind my back hey
<nuvolari> welcome goar 
<Kilos> ho goar
<queery> hi goar
<nuvolari> Kilos: it's only skinner if we say bad things oom
<goar> hey
<nuvolari> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> Evening 
<Kilos> yo magespawn 
<magespawn> Hi nuvolari
<magespawn> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> 6 mins and counting
<plustwo> hi magespawn
<Kilos> house nice and full
<magespawn> Hi plustwo
<queery> still no maia
<Kilos> she said she would try her best
<Mezenir> hi all people i havent greeted yet and / or those who like being greeted more than once
<Kilos> must be very busy poor girl
<superfly> Mezenir: have you tried packaging for FreeBSD?
<Mezenir> is there a meeting tonight ?
<queery> hi Mezenir
<queery> yes
<superfly> Mezenir: indeed there is :-)
<Mezenir> no i havent superfly
<smile> hi Kilos 
<superfly> Mezenir: try not to, if you can
<Mezenir> rofl
<Mezenir> i must say
<Kilos> wb smile
<Mezenir> this was my first attempt at making rpms
<Mezenir> and up to now
<Mezenir> its gone fairly well
<Mezenir> once i understood the concept of a build root anyway
<inetpro> nuvolari: you ready? 
<inetpro> 3 minutes to go
<Kilos> so guys who is new here from the lists
<smile> thanks :)
 * sflr is new
<magespawn> Does FreeBSD software run on apple?
<queery> so i count as new?
<goar> i am new
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za goar
<nuvolari> inetpro: affirmative
<Kilos> aurelia, helloooo
<goar> thanks Kilos
<aurelia> hi
<Kilos> maiatoday, 
<nuvolari> whoot for maiatoday 
<Kilos> helloooo
<queery> hi aurelia
<Kilos> wb
<sflr> hi Aurelia :) Steven here
<queery> hi maiatoday
<plustwo> aurelia: hi
<sflr> hi maiatoday 
<superfly> magespawn: maybe... it's easier to get Linux stuff running on OS X using Macports
<nuvolari> hallo blommetjie
<inetpro> wb maiatoday
<plustwo> maiatoday: hi
<nuvolari> ag
<nuvolari> bytjie :P
<superfly> maiatoday: hallo!
<maiatoday> 'lo all
 * Banlam sits down with supper
<Kilos> popular chick
 * NeVeR_ is hungry now
<queery> hi Banlam
<Kilos> Banlam, enjoy
<magespawn> OS X is based on Free BSD, right?
<queery> well BSD
<Banlam> evening all
<nuvolari> Maaz: start meeting about Monthly IRC Meeting
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<Banlam> maaz, i am gareth cawood
<Maaz> Banlam: Sure
<nuvolari> Maaz: I am Johan Mynhardt
<Maaz> nuvolari: Done
<queery> Maaz: i am Dewald
<Maaz> queery: Righto
<Kilos> Maaz, welcome
<Mezenir> @ magespawn i didnt knnow that, would be interesting
<Maaz> Welcome to tonights meeting everyone
<inetpro> Maaz: I am Gustav H Meyer
<Maaz> inetpro: Okay
<Kilos> Maaz, I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<maiatoday> Maaz I am Maia Grotepass
<Maaz> maiatoday: Sure
<magespawn> Maaz: I am Greg Eames
<Maaz> magespawn: Alrighty
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic welcome
<Maaz> Current Topic: welcome
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Yessir
<plustwo> Maaz: i am Oupa Mokhine
<Maaz> plustwo: Sure
<nuvolari> yeah, so it seems like there are some new faces!
<nuvolari> welcome to every new person
<sflr> Maaz: I am Steven Scheffler
<Maaz> sflr: Righto
<goar> Maaz: I am Marius van Zyl
<Maaz> goar: Okay
<charl> Maaz: i am Charl van Niekerk
<Maaz> charl: Alrighty
<Kilos> yeah we hope to see you more often
<nuvolari> I'm sure we would want to be more active, but thanks for everyone hanging around
<Mezenir> Maaz: i am Neil du Preez
<Maaz> Mezenir: Okay
<superfly> magespawn, queery: no, it isn't. It uses some of the BSD and some of the Linux userland tools, but it's another Unix derivative called Darwin
<nuvolari> oh my word, we have a lot of people tonight
<inetpro> nuvolari: is that a record?
<maiatoday> woohoo
<Kilos> yeah lekker
<queery> true
<inetpro> I guess it would be close
<nuvolari> dunno about a record, but it's surely more than last time, I think
<Kilos> methinks we one short if memory serves
<magespawn> It is a lot, and some have not id'd.
<Kilos> when drubin was here still
<superfly> magespawn, queery: Darwin's kernel is a monolithic-microkernel hybrid, whereas both BSD and Linux are monolithic
<nuvolari> I'm not good with hello's and goodbyes, so please help me out if we need some other welcome steps :P
<superfly> nuvolari: might I suggest you actually get started?
<HawkiesZA> superfly, I believe Linus had something to say about hybrid kernels at one stage
<maiatoday> The to things I agreed to do on the minutes I did :D
<queery> HawkiesZA: did you identify yourself?
<inetpro> looks like highvoltage has not yet returned from lunch
<tumbleweed> Maaz: I am Stefano Rivera
<Maaz> tumbleweed: Okay
<Kilos> nuvolari, you still here
<superfly> HawkiesZA: yeah, I think he said they were stupid - I don't think it really matters, but how they get things done would hurt my brain
<maiatoday> I got the pretoria release party pics and blogged and I made a list for cd distribution
<HawkiesZA> Maaz: I am Gerrit Vermeulen
<Maaz> HawkiesZA: Righto
<nuvimob> Hrr
<Kilos> ah wb nuvimob 
<nuvimob> Did I get to change the topic? 
<inetpro> great to see so many users around, nuvolariare we going to keep it below an hour?
<queery> to the new guys, just say "Maaz: i am <name>
<nuvolari> superfly: good point
<HawkiesZA> superfly, Yeah, he pretty much said they were marketing ploys. People using them were just trying to get out of the bad marketing wrap that monolithic kernels were getting ;)
<queery> "
<SmilyBorg> Maaz: I am Una Karlsen
<Maaz> SmilyBorg: Yessir
<nuvimob> Maaz: current topic
<Maaz> nuvimob: Sorry...
<aurelia> Maaz: I am Aurelia Drummer
<Maaz> aurelia: Done
<SmilyBorg> grr, that's ma'am not sir
<maiatoday> oops sorry nuvolari i jumped the gun and started giving feedback on the meeting minutes, sorry.
<superfly> nuvimob: I think you need to use your normal nick
<Kilos> superfly, maybe nuvo needs help
<Kilos> he on fone now
<nuvimob> Sorry guys,  fighting with my connection 
<maiatoday> Kilos, you wanna try your hand at chairing?
<amanica> Maaz: I am Marius Kruger
<Maaz> amanica: Sure
<Kilos> no ty maiatoday 
<Kilos> inetpro, was ready to do it
<maiatoday> oh ja
<maiatoday> ok then
<Kilos> inetpro, hop onna chair
<inetpro> hmm... I'll do it if necessary, but I don't have the rights
<superfly> Maaz: grant inetpro chairmeeting
<Maaz> superfly: Excuse me?
<Kilos> HawkiesZA, wb
<magespawn> @
<HawkiesZA|> Apologies, looks like Compiz and I are going to have some fun tonight
<inetpro> Maaz: permissions
<Maaz> inetpro: Permissions: chairmeeting
<HawkiesZA|> Now on my tablet
<inetpro> ahh... looks like I can do it
 * inetpro taking the hot seat
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> topic Review previous minutes
<inetpro> oops
 * maiatoday hands inetpro a refreshing mint
<inetpro> Maaz: topic Review previous minutes
<Maaz> Current Topic: Review previous minutes
<Kilos> rofl
<inetpro> thanks maiatoday
<maiatoday> http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-05-21-17-44-22.txt
<highvoltage> inetpro: I was back from lunch but had some emergency admin to tend to :)
<inetpro> Ok, I was not at that meeting, anything special there?
<Kilos> np highvoltage login with Maaz please
<nuvolari> tsk :(
 * highvoltage has no idea how to do that
<Kilos>    maaz I am Name
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<maiatoday> the two actions were for me to get the release party photos and and to get a list of people who want cds
<highvoltage> Maaz: I am Jonathan Carter
<Maaz> highvoltage: Alrighty
<magespawn> Lol
<maiatoday> I did both
<highvoltage> cool, I think that did it :)
<Kilos> yip
<maiatoday> here's the agenda http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/436/detail/
<queery> ok you now have my address
<nuvolari> so was there a lot of ubuntu-hours?
<inetpro> ok, has everybody read through the Agenda?
<nuvolari> I don't know when we'll get together for one here in kzn
<maiatoday> The cds are here, I have given the stellenbosch people some, I have the addresses, i need to go to the post-office with a heap of padded envelopes. I hope I'll get it done this week.
<nuvolari> looking so much forward to one but we don't get around to actually getting together
<maiatoday> I didn't do an ubuntu hour, but you had one queery?
<inetpro> hang on nuvolari, we're still on the previous meeting 
<inetpro> shall we move on?
<inetpro> Maaz: topic Administrativia & Announcements
<Maaz> Current Topic: Administrativia & Announcements
<queery> you but isn't that a topic on it's owbn
<nuvolari> eh? I'm talking about the missed opportunities :P not discussing new ones
<maiatoday> ok sorry ja
<sflr> On administrativa..
<inetpro> it's been nice to meet sflr on this channel
<maiatoday> I see you have an item
<inetpro> sflr: can you introduce yourself with your fine ideas for the future
<sflr> The twitter account was created to serve us as communication channel
<maiatoday> yay for the twitter account
<nuvolari> so, who's running ubuntu-za twitter? :P
<inetpro> nuvolari: you back and stable?
<sflr> currently Kilos mamaging it, but we need 2-3 more ppl who willing to tweet
<nuvolari> inetpro: for now it seems
<inetpro> cool, you're welcome to continue
<sflr> Yeah, hi! I'm Steven Scheffler from Cape Town
<nuvolari> hello Steven Scheffler from Cape Town
<nuvolari> :P
<superfly> I think we need a separate twitter client or interface, cause otherwise we post "personal" stuff by mistake
<magespawn> What topics do we cover in the twitter account?
<sflr> that's for twitter. please let us know who would be interested in twitter.
<superfly> sflr: where in cpt are you located, btw?
<maiatoday> I'll tweet on the twitter account, I am not such an active tweeter but I'll post the bubuntu announcements I know of
<sflr> @ubuntuza is only for the Loco Community announcements. no personal stuff
<nuvolari> I can tweet after hours generally
<sflr> I am in Cape Town CBD
<inetpro> I think that account should be as low volume as possible
<sflr> the twitter accounts should be low traffic. high followers :)
<nuvolari> just a question, do we have an identica account as well?
<sflr> yeah inetpro 
<nuvolari> and who's still on identi.ca?
<magespawn> Okay so only official ubuntu-za stuff?
<inetpro> hmm... I'm still there somewhere
<sflr> yes, only official stuff. as a communication channel
<magespawn> Maybe we could draw up a set of guidlines?
<sflr> ok, someone offered. I can also do twitter responsability
<superfly> it might be nice to forward tips and tricks from sites like omgubuntu and webupd8
<nuvolari> yeah, would be really helpful for notifications, as we don't get to be on IRC 24/7 :P
<inetpro> sflr: I think we can all agree that it's a good idea to set it up and then move on to do it afterwards, any objections?
<sflr> yes, we need that magespawn. but its not in the scope of the meeting. so we can do that some other time?
<magespawn> Yup
<sflr> yes, I agree. moving on...
<sflr> Website updates:
<nuvolari> NPO  registration
<sflr> Website updates: :)
<sflr> we have few portals, but most of them seems outdates
<sflr> outdated
<maiatoday> yeah they are outdated
<nuvolari> oh, sorry 
<sflr> I was thinking we can focus and updated the local one
<sflr> like there is "forum" and "wiki", do you use those?
<nuvolari> we don't use the forum afaik
<maiatoday> the wiki is for when we need to do approval
<tumbleweed> there is an ubuntu-za part of the forum, but nobody really cares about it
<nuvolari> and we discussed it once
<maiatoday> sometimes there are forum posts but no-one hangs out there much
<sflr> wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/ReApprovalApplication - has lots of info, but needs to be updated
<sflr> ok, then we should remove links to the Forum
<nuvolari> oh, I remember, we debated forum vs mailing list
<maiatoday> no we only update that page when we are up for reaproval
<inetpro> drubin used to be very active on the forums
<sflr> ok
<maiatoday> so we don't update that page now, that was our previous reapproval
<sflr> http://ubuntu-za.org/: we need to include latest distros
<sflr> yes, i understand about the wiki
<tumbleweed> there's no reason the forums couldn't see more activity, but clealy the current members don't spend so much time on them...
<maiatoday> the people that run the loco ask us to put together a report for re-approval verery 2 years
<sflr> Events link on the site shows 1970. needs to be fixed.
<sflr> plus add a twitter feed.
 * nuvolari gets out his cane
<sflr> how is running with the website updates and changes?
<sflr> ok maiatoday, its clear now
<maiatoday> do you mean the ubuntu-za website? I update there when I remember, but I think not lots of people do
<sflr> tumbleweed: i think there is lots of sites I think. We cant keep updating so many
<sflr> yes maiatoday , http://ubuntu-za.org/
<sflr> ok, these are some observations and suggestions. Action can be taken outside this meeting.
<goar> i think it would be easier if there was one main site
<sflr> A group of ppl who want to be involved and action it
<inetpro> I think everybody should be able to contribute in one way or the other on our websites
<inetpro> even if it's just feedback
<queery> can't they?
<maiatoday> one main site is good but we still feedback into the main ubuntu community and they may want different things in different places
<queery> did I get special priv?
<magespawn> I'll make an effort to go past the forums regularly.
<sflr> yes inetpro to contribute. but for example after every meeting the sites should be updated with latest info
<superfly> I have an alert on the ZA forums, and I try to answer questions when they arise
<superfly> sflr: I'm "in charge" of the web site
<sflr> thats good to hear. we should review the forums then. eyes like superfly and magespawn can keep an eye on activity there
<inetpro> sflr: perhaps we should ask everyody who is willing to help to stick around in the channel in the next few days so we can take it forward
<sflr> yes, we can go through the minutes tomorrow and take it from there
<sflr> moving on?
<nuvolari> yeah
<maiatoday> ok also sflr mail me if you need more info and if I can help
<inetpro> anything actions for the minutes?
<superfly> nuvolari: are you maintaining the meeting with Maaz?
<nuvolari> superfly: yeah, but inetpro helped when I got disconnected
<sflr> yes, action from minutes
<sflr> next on: Idea of registering UbuntuZA as NPO to secure sponsorships for projects, marketing, and secure booths at big events.
<sflr> we were talking here about it the other night
<sflr> to make it a legal entity to be able to raise sponsorship
<maiatoday> maaz agreed sflr and volunteers to meet on irc and solve the multiple site conundrum
<Maaz> Agreed: sflr and volunteers to meet on irc and solve the multiple site conundrum
<sflr> and there are other benefits to be an NPO
<Banlam> i want to make a comment, it'll be a lot of admin, and if we're struggling to keep websites and things updated...
<inetpro> Maaz: agree that we will focus on updating websites 
<Maaz> inetpro: *blink*
<sflr> there is lots of prep and paperwork involved, but it seems its worth it
<sflr> Yes Banlam. I was thinking about that:
<tumbleweed> what sponsorship are we chasing?
<Kilos> agreed inetpro 
<inetpro> yikes... to many chairs is confusing
<tumbleweed> and what are we planning to use it for?
<maiatoday> also the people involved in ubuntu-za sometimes change so I don't know if we will be able to maintain an npo
<sflr> we can do yearly rolling committees. as  chairmen, etc
<magespawn> To spread ubuntu, foss and provide support etc 
<Banlam> it's fine to manage an npo with changing committees
<nuvolari> mind if I try again inetpro ?
<sflr> a year commitment shouldnt be a problem? 
<Banlam> you just have to constantly have a committee
<maiatoday> sflr we have trouble getting people to step up to do the monthly reports for a year
<superfly> sflr: slow down mate, let nuvolari control the meeting, he is chairing, after all
<nuvolari> oh, nvm, does it fall under what maiatoday said inetpro?
<inetpro> nuvolari: go for it
<sflr> yes. the idea is to recruit more people, so there should be a bigger ppol
<sflr> sorry. just sharing my thoughts :) novulari. pls
<tumbleweed> so, CLUG is a section 21 organisation, with a bunch of money in the bank. But it hardly spends anything because nobody organises events. how would we expect this to be any different?
<inetpro> nuvolari: I'll just comment with my thoughts as well
<Banlam> clug is cape town lug?
<tumbleweed> yes
<highvoltage> tumbleweed: when did clug become a section 21 organisation?
<nuvolari> ok inetpro 
<tumbleweed> CLUG buys the pizza for many Ubuntu-ZA events in CPT
<tumbleweed> highvoltage: years ago, when we were raising money for computer faires. bbut they are all over now
 * maiatoday thanks clug for pizza :D
<magespawn> We need to do this for the right reasons, we also need to know what those are.
<queery1985> hmmmmm vodacom!!!!
<sflr> tumbleweed: they should get to the ICT expo rather. and organize events for SEMs
<queery1985> Maaz: i am queery
<Maaz> queery1985: Okay
<nuvolari> feel your pain queery1985 
<highvoltage> tumbleweed: I never realised that :)
<tumbleweed> sflr: right, but who's going to do that?
<HawkiesZA> SEMs are?
<inetpro> nuvolari: I must be honest that I'm still a bit sceptical about the idea of a NGO but I'm willing to let us discuss it in the next few weeks
<tumbleweed> sflr: I'd rather get the event organisation rolling first. If we need to form a legal entity to support it, we can do it when we have a strong motivation for it
<queery> where are we?
<nuvolari> yeah,  I don't want to be out of line, but I think we should be able to run meetings smoothly before going that way
<magespawn> Come with some concrete ideas about what we want to do.
<nuvolari> or am I wrong? :P
<sflr> ok tumbleweed, lets organize events, and if we need money we look into it again
<superfly> sflr: at the moment it's a struggle to organise an Ubuntu Hour, which involves not much more than pitching up at a coffee shop - how would we get much more done?
<Banlam> or just ask CLUG for money :P
<sflr> some agreement?
<Mezenir> lol
<Mezenir> just hold it at lyra :D
<nuvolari> queery:  http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/436/detail/ # 3
<magespawn> Okay tumblewed
<sflr> that's cool. no NPO then
<sflr> I didnt know about the money in the bank and the pizzas. lol
<nuvolari> Maaz: rejected Idea of registering UbuntuZA as NPO
<Maaz> Rejected: Idea of registering UbuntuZA as NPO
<tumbleweed> paperwork for paperwork's sake isn't why we are here :P
<queery> I meant which topic? nuvolari
<inetpro> +1
<sflr> lets move one. time is running. thanks for listening
<maiatoday> we are actually here for the cake
<nuvolari> next is team reports
<nuvolari> (before next topic)
<queery> haha
<maiatoday> team reports are really easy
<magespawn> Brb putting fish to bed.
<nuvolari> so is there anyone that volunteers to summarize activities each month?
<maiatoday> I just forget to do them
<inetpro> nuvolari: just remember to tell Maaz when you change topic
<nuvolari> maiatoday: fish to bed? fish don't sleep do they?
<maiatoday> they have to be on the wiki though because that's where they feed into the ubuntu system from there
<nuvolari> inetpro: should I advance topic on sub-elements too?
 * nuvolari wasn't sure
 * maiatoday has no fish
<sflr> cant we have an automated way compiliing/submitting reports?
<inetpro> nuvolari: could be worthwile for the minutes, but don't stress about it
<nuvolari> sflr: automated in wich way?
<Kilos> magespawn, s kids are called fish 1+2
<sflr> I dont know. Automate maia's manual work :)
<inetpro> sflr: it's almost just a matter of copying and pasting but somebody has to do it
<maiatoday> the wiki doesn't have an api
 * nuvolari view s team report requirements
<queery1985> ffs
<sflr> ok
<goar> *python scripts :)*
<Banlam> where does one generally get info about all the events from?
<superfly> goar: music to my ears ;-)
<nuvolari> are you volunteering goar ?
<goar> no its just an idea
<nuvolari> oh :P
<maiatoday> Banlam, I just write what I remember, I am sure I miss alot
<inetpro> perhaps we should drop the topic for next meeting and just try to arrange it anyway
<superfly> maiatoday: but we need to write one each month, hey?
<Banlam> ok, but would it be possible to get other people to submit to a system when they have evnets someting happens?
<maiatoday> yes
<Banlam> or are the people not reliable enough?
<nuvolari> yeah
<goar> for instance to add a minute item, maybe indicate some tag in the irc chat, then a bot will log the item somewhere in a file
<maiatoday> I always ask and mostly nobody updates the report
<inetpro> highvoltage: are people at Ubuntu still looking at reports?
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed discuss team reporting at next meeting
<Maaz> Agreed: discuss team reporting at next meeting
<maiatoday> anybody with a launchpad login and member of ubuntu-za team can update them
<Banlam> maiatoday, ok :/
<nuvolari> can we move on?
<maiatoday> the monthly reports feed into the weekly newsletter automatically I think
<inetpro> nuvolari: +1
<highvoltage> inetpro: yep, there's been talk of changing how reporting works, I'm not sure what's happening to that though
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Ubuntu Experience
<Maaz> Current Topic: Ubuntu Experience
<maiatoday> ok I know we have moved on but ..
<maiatoday> maaz agreed maiatoday will find out about team reports and how it works now
<Maaz> Agreed: maiatoday will find out about team reports and how it works now
<maiatoday> ok move on
<inetpro> thanks maiatoday
<nuvolari> ok cool
<nuvolari> Have anyone been involved it anything lately?
<superfly> no :-/
<superfly> *has
<inetpro> :-)
<nuvolari> besides ubuntu hours and such
<nuvolari> thanks superfly 
<Kilos> lol was waiting for that
 * nuvolari struikel oor sy engels
<Kilos> np nuvolari 
<superfly> just doing my bit in general for OSS via blog(s)
<Kilos> superfly, editor and spell checker
<nuvolari> +1 for superfly :D
 * maiatoday uses ubuntu almost exclusively
<nuvolari> anyone else, or can we move this forward?
<maiatoday> what do we want to do with the stories
<nuvolari> doesn't seem to be much activity
<nuvolari> well, I suppose we can spread the word in a positive way
<inetpro> nuvolari: let's allow people to think about any other stuffs while we move to the next sub-topic
<nuvolari> it's becoming hard to promote ubuntu and provide support for new people :-/
<sflr> what do you find hard about it?
<nuvolari> inetpro: there is no next sub topic in current topic :P
<queery1985> why?
<nuvolari> sflr: time-wise
<queery1985> why is it becomming gard?
<inetpro> oops... I'm on Events already, sorry :-)
<nuvolari> It's probably not the same for everyone
<sflr> are we at topic 4.a ?
<inetpro> sflr: yep, I guess so
<nuvolari> for one I know William W. is very active in KZN in schools and helping out with repos
<nuvolari> sflr: affirmative
<sflr> maybe William W. can share his story regarding the schools?
<superfly> nuvolari: he *sounds* very active
<sflr> we can learn somet things and try to replicate it in other parts
<magespawn> I did not know that, is he on the list?
<inetpro> I think superfly is doing a really great job with openlp and anybody who wants to learn how to do thinks could learn some stuffs from this guy 
<superfly> I don't know that he actually is, beyond being very enthusiastic about it
<Kilos> william walter kinghorn is on our lists
<queery1985> who
<inetpro> and I'm sure he is very greatful for all the help from tumbleweed
<sflr> superfly would you mind sharing then your story? not in the meeting
<magespawn> I'll drop him a mail, thats somethin I am interested in too.
<superfly> sflr: not much of a story, but you're welcome to ask
<inetpro> sflr: it's a long term story of awesomeness
<queery1985> so do we have something for Maaz to agree?
<magespawn> I did post that link to part about christians in foss, i think that was the title.
<sflr> i thoughts so. we should get these stories together. its achievement of individuals in the community
<magespawn> Links from ubuntu-za to their blogs?
<inetpro> our chairperson still around?
<magespawn> Tweets?
<queery1985> our what?
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed get some input from members on stories on involvement
<Maaz> Agreed: get some input from members on stories on involvement
 * nuvolari lurks
<queery1985> moving on?
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> trying to keep track
<maiatoday> we are on 5 I think
<nuvolari> yeah, I suppose so, not going to make it in under an hour
<inetpro> nuvolari: ok, Events?
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic events
<Maaz> Current Topic: events
<sflr> 5) Events
<nuvolari> who's been to UDS?
<queery1985> ubuntu-za involvement & opportunities - Gustav H Meyer @ Thu, 14 June 2012 21:11 UTC
<queery1985> Highlight projects where we know of ubuntu-za team member involvement and opportunities for further involvement
<nuvolari> representing ZA in a pretty awesome way
 * inetpro nudges highvoltage and tumbleweed
<sflr> highvoltage, tumbleweed?
<nuvolari> queery1985: that was the last topic
<nuvolari> *previous
<queery1985> oh
<queery1985> but the toppic just changed to 5???
 * queery1985 queeries
<nuvolari> lol
 * nuvolari gives queery1985 some glasses
<goar> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<queery1985> ok so are we at ubuntu hours
<nuvolari> so will we ask them for a short story for feedback on the website?
<nuvolari> queery1985: not yet
<inetpro> nuvolari: looks like the guys have moved on to other stuffs
<sflr> yeah. agree for a story :)
<nuvolari> ok
<sflr> with pictures
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed convince UDS attendants to provide some feedback for the website
<Maaz> Agreed: convince UDS attendants to provide some feedback for the website
<inetpro> perhaps we should just ask them to blog something for us
<tumbleweed> sorry, was busy reading something
<inetpro> ahh
<nuvolari> next sub-topic,: ubuntu hours
<sflr> you got some homework tumbleweed 
<inetpro> I think it's great that we had some action in Gauteng for a change
<nuvolari> JHB UH: http://bit.ly/JD0qCS
<inetpro> HawkiesZA / queery1985: anything you can tell us?
<maiatoday> thanks queery
<HawkiesZA> There was coffee
<nuvolari> any feedback? (link from queery1985)
<queery1985> well action was a bit low
<Squirm> good evening
<inetpro> we even had guys on the channel saying that all the action is happening in Gauteng
<nuvolari> welocme Squirm 
<queery1985> I will send pics to maiatoday
<nuvolari> identify to Maaz 
<HawkiesZA> And next time, there will be cake
<queery1985> I went with cryptichorizon and met HawkiesZA
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed queery1985 to send pics to maiatoday on june 2nd Ubuntu Hour
<Maaz> Agreed: queery1985 to send pics to maiatoday on june 2nd Ubuntu Hour
<queery1985> we need more people
<maiatoday> queery1985: low action is better than no action 
<HawkiesZA> Honestly, it was my first time at an event like it, so I'm not really sure if I'm the right guy to be answering questions ;)
<queery1985> The spot is good since there is Wifi and it's close to the gautrain
<inetpro> Maaz: queery1985++ [for arranging the Ubuntu Hour]
<Kilos> Squirm, login with maaz
<queery1985> thanx HawkiesZA for advertising on his podcast
<HawkiesZA> I will attempt to convert MOAR people to join for the next one :)
<nuvolari> hmm, maybe we should leave some of the topics or the remaining topics for the next meeting? We did have an active meeting after all.
<sflr> Rosebank Mall, nice! we should get some billboards and stickers to hand out
<HawkiesZA> Not mine, but no problems
<queery1985> i will create and advertise the next one in this week
<HawkiesZA> Will be happy to spread the word again. Maybe give some more time next time
<queery1985> cool will do
 * highvoltage morphs in
<magespawn> Stardayes?
<magespawn> Stardates?
<queery1985> what days do you braudcast? HawkiesZA
<HawkiesZA> If you can get it up and running before Wednesday evening I'll add it to the show notes
<inetpro> I don't mind continuing but agree that we should try to stick to the hour as far as possible
<sflr> nuvolari is right. we running out of time. should we postpone some items to next meeting?
<queery1985> ok
<HawkiesZA> Let's Talk Geek airs every Wednesday at ~19h30 on live.ltnet.tv
<maiatoday> If we are going to leave the rest of the topics, the CPUT talk topic doesn't need discussion it is just to notify people who didn't see this on the mailing list, anyone can volunteer
<queery1985> please guys chack it out
<smile> bye :)
<inetpro> maiatoday: +1
<sflr> ok
<HawkiesZA> Thanks queery1985 
<queery1985> ok we can move on
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed add remaining topics to next meeting's agenda
<Maaz> Agreed: add remaining topics to next meeting's agenda
<Kilos> cheers smile 
<maiatoday> if anyone needs info about the cput topic mail me or search the mailing list
<smile> Kilos: good night! :)
<inetpro> I'm sure people won't mind listening some of what highvoltage can tell us, even it's at the end of the meeting? 
<sflr> yeah. when is the next meeting?
<highvoltage> inetpro: when's that, now? :)
<magespawn> Not at all.
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic next meeting
<inetpro> nuvolari: you are the chair
<Maaz> Current Topic: next meeting
<highvoltage> inetpro: I'm kind of in an out so sorry if there's some lag
<Kilos> 15 july methinks
<inetpro> Kilos: thanks
<Kilos> yw
<queery1985> 16
<sflr> thats sunday 15
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed topics carried over to next meeting: install fests, revival of LPI classes at #linux-studies
<Maaz> Agreed: topics carried over to next meeting: install fests, revival of LPI classes at #linux-studies
<Kilos> oh sorry 16th
<inetpro> highvoltage: perhaps you can summarise something for us in a blog?
<nuvolari> ok, so the 16th it will be
<sflr> ok
<nuvolari> Maaz: accepted next meeting July 16, 2012
<Maaz> Accepted: next meeting July 16, 2012
<maiatoday> thanks for all the reminders for this meeting it really helps
<nuvolari> or was that greed?
<inetpro> ok, that was quite a hectic meeting
<Kilos> very hectic
<magespawn> But cool.
<queery1985> ok end the meeting...
<inetpro> nuvolari: thanks for chairing and sorry for the confusion
<nuvolari> thanks for attending the meeting everyone
<maiatoday> good job chairs
<nuvolari> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-06-18-17-30-01.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-06-18-17-30-01.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-06-18-17-30-01.html
<queery1985> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> Yay, at last someone thinks about me as well
<HawkiesZA> Thanks for the meeting
<Kilos> nuvolari, ty and ty for everyones input and a good attendance
<nuvolari> thanks for helping everyone
<sflr> thanks guys
<queery1985> thanx yall
<nuvolari> thanks for reminding us oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> :D
<Kilos> ty sflr inetpro 
<goar> :)
<inetpro> that chair seat is damn hot I must say
<maiatoday> maaz botsnack
<Maaz> Yay, at last someone thinks about me as well
<Kilos> nuvolari, i do what i can
<nuvolari> heh, was difficult keeping up and then I won't add the frustration of vodacom :-/
<Kilos> nuvolari, gonna be cripple for a week
<sflr> is there any Ubuntu events in Cape Town anytime soon? Besides LadyGaga
<goar> hey guys. I have a question
<inetpro> hmm... we didn't decide on the chair for next meeting
<Kilos> maiatoday, ty for making it
<NeVeR_> ooooooh I missed it
<sflr> goar?
<maiatoday> no problem Kilos
<Kilos> go goar 
<queery1985> ok bye all!!!!
<goar> The person who chairs the meeting. Do they type commands or how does it work?
<inetpro> bye queery1985
<Kilos> night queery1985 
<nuvolari> cheers queery1985 
<sflr> bye queery1985 
<goar> cheers queery
<plustwo> cheers queery1985
<superfly> sflr: this is a do-ocracy, if you want something done, you need to do it :-P
<Kilos> yeah goar the bot recognises certain words to act on
<inetpro> goar: yes we have a bot called Maaz who takes commands
<Kilos> like agreed
<nuvolari> inetpro: I don't mind chairing if I'm available next meeting
<goar> AAh
<goar> cool
<sflr> superfly that's cool. but who is from Cape Town then? Cant fly to GP or KZN :)
<superfly> sflr: I organised the last Cape Town Ubuntu Hour
<Kilos> congrats nuvolari was a difficult first chair
<superfly> Mezenir was there
<magespawn> Also makes coffee.
<goar> and does it post the 'Agreed' message somewhere as a minute?
<sflr> congrats nuvolari!
<magespawn> Yes
<superfly> and maiatoday, and a few lurkers
<nuvolari> thanks :>
<inetpro> goar: and we have a number of locals in this channel who were involved in developing that bot
<superfly> goar: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-06-18-17-30-01.html
<Mezenir> yeah
<goar> ok thanks
<Mezenir> there was beer too
<sflr> cool. lets do another one :) seems pizza will be good!
<nuvolari> hrr. gprs sucks
<Kilos> lol @ nuvolari 
<magespawn> Welcome to my world
<magespawn> Maaz coffee
<Maaz> magespawn: Sorry...
<nuvolari> not a colourful wordl afer all
<nuvolari> *world
<Kilos> data lasts longer on gprs
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<maiatoday> sflr I am so happy there are more people with energy
<nuvolari> Kilos: but patience lasts less on gprs
<nuvolari> :P
<maiatoday> sflr you can email me anytime,  I am in stellenbosch
<Kilos> yeah sflr thanks for the new energy
<goar> inetpro and superfly: Im willing to help with scripting and such, it will be a great learning experience.
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> bangbroek
<magespawn> Kilos have just figured how to tab nicks
<Kilos> on the fone magespawn ?
<inetpro> goar: everyone is quite busy here but I'd say just stick around in the channel and let's discuss it
<magespawn> Yup
<magespawn> Kilos: 
<Kilos> well done
<superfly> magespawn: btw, your devices should be shipped off in the next day or two
<goar> ok
<magespawn> Ty superfly
<magespawn> Spoke to her today.
<Kilos> goar you must just be patient here , sometimes guys are busy for hours before you get a reply
 * inetpro needs some real coffe now
<goar> of course. :)
<inetpro> coffee as well
 * Kilos seconds
<goar> quite busy myself
<superfly> magespawn: are you on Google+ btw?
<magespawn> Yup
<plustwo>  inetprocan you make two of those?
<sflr> cool maiatoday 
<plustwo> *inetpro
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for nuvolari!
<superfly> magespawn: and you are following me?
<Kilos> aw missed that
<Kilos> sigh
<sflr> is anybody into forensics and reverse engineering? 
<Kilos> yo RPM 
<superfly> sflr: what sort of reverse engineering?
<magespawn> superfly i think so, hold on, brb.
<sflr> superfly: this kind http://www.dc3.mil/challenge/  
<superfly> sflr: you should try this: http://www.pythonchallenge.com/
<sflr> superfly hacking stuff, recovery, new algorithms, data/drive analysis from different devices, mobile, playstation, network traffic, steganography, etc
<magespawn> Yes superfly I do and on twitter.
<NeVeR_> yo Killoos
<NeVeR_> kilos*
<NeVeR_> sorry
<superfly> magespawn: OK, cool... you can gtalk me anytime if you need to
<Kilos> np
<magespawn> ty superfly
<sflr> haha python power! will give it a try
<superfly> sflr: it really stretches your brain
<Kilos> funny saying superfly 
 * superfly got to about level 7 before being completely and utterly stuck
 * Kilos thanks you guys for helping ian today
<Kilos> sflr, superfly and SmilyBorg methinks it was
<superfly> sflr: do you work in the CBD too?
<goar> ok people. goodnight
<Kilos> night goar 
<magespawn> Night goar
<superfly> night goar
<inetpro> goar: good night
<goar> cheers
 * inetpro sits back and enjoys a hot cuppa coffee and rusks
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> and I wonder why SmilyBorg has said nothing the whole evening
 * inetpro fogot to mention her
<NeVeR_> anyone where a fan of http://projecteuler.net ?
<inetpro> been some real fun around here in the last few days
<Kilos> was too hectic to think here tonight
<SmilyBorg> hehe, sorry, been trying to multitask. I'm still here
<Kilos> you said nothing whole meeting SmilyBorg 
<NeVeR_> project euler fans? :P
<SmilyBorg> sorry, been battling to keep up with the chat with other things going on here
<Kilos> you forgiven
 * superfly didn't know SmilyBorg was a lady... that's cool!
<Kilos> yeah 
<magespawn> NeVeR_ heard of it before
<SmilyBorg> I like to think so ;-)
<Kilos> SmilyBorg, who are you on twitter?
<inetpro> Kilos: she's the SmilyBorg
<Kilos> anyone know who tsomersault is
<SmilyBorg> yup
<Kilos> ah same nick on twitter
<inetpro> sflr: so how and when do we change that ubuntuza to ubuntu-za?
<SmilyBorg> I'm all over the place on the net, either listed as SmilyBorg or UnaAlexiaKarlsen
<inetpro> we're already up to 20 followers
<inetpro> perhaps by next meeting we may see the effect of mass communication
<Kilos> inetpro, do you see all them messages there
<inetpro> Kilos: haven't looked really
<inetpro> Kilos: you had some replies?
<Kilos> not to me i think
<Kilos> but lots from tsomersault
<Kilos> and i dunno how you gonna make it ubuntu-za related info only
<inetpro> Kilos: we can only see what you post
<Kilos> the minute you follow someone you see everything they say
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> i see fone alarms going off and something about bb fones etc
<Kilos> so should i unfollow most of them
<Kilos> like i saw this
<Kilos> (06/17/2012 09:51:21 PM) twitter.com: inetpro: Booting from Kubuntu 12.04 boot disk without specifying nomodeset still relatively the same on the mecer http://t.co/R3wTEayE
<magespawn> Yes but that does not go into your tweets.
<Kilos> oh you only see my tweets
<Kilos> ?
<inetpro> Kilos: unless I also follow all those same guys
<Kilos> even marcog was in there
<inetpro> Kilos: you should play around on your personal account
<inetpro> and get the feeling of how twitter operates
<Kilos> but thats fine as long as only my tweets go out
<Kilos> then if i only tweet ubuntu-za info thats fine
<inetpro> it's simply like a very public noticeboard 
<Kilos> thats why i sukkeled with the personal stuff because i was seeing all of that
<inetpro> and you don't really care who reads the noticeboard, you just post
<magespawn> Well there is another follow.
<inetpro> while at the same time you go to read what others have posted on their noticeboard
<Kilos> so better if i follow no one and let anyone follow ubuntuza
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> whew
<superfly> Kilos: I think tsomersault is a bit of a spammer - ignore them
<superfly> Kilos: yes
<inetpro> superfly: you can even block guys like that
<Kilos> unfollow should work
<superfly> Kilos: if the question ever comes up, "Should Ubuntu-ZA follow that person" then the answer is definitely no
<Kilos> superfly, yes to what?
<superfly> <Kilos> so better if i follow no one and let anyone follow ubuntuza
<Kilos> great that will make it easy then ty superfly 
<inetpro> Kilos: I think that makes sense
<Kilos> yeah i will unfollow everyone then
<Kilos> and see what happens
<Kilos> that aurelia also just followed
<Kilos> that didnt say niks here tonight
<Kilos> sorry guys thats what had me mixed up with tweeting personal stuff
<inetpro> Kilos: it's ok if they come and see what we do
<sflr> something happened
<inetpro> sflr: you been very quiet
<sflr> but i'm back
<Kilos> wb sflr 
<sflr> you were asking about the handle change inetpro
<sflr> yeah, i got distracted with kids
<inetpro> ahh.. /me kids are all sorted as well now
<magespawn> Funy how that happens
<sflr> who was the person who offered to help with the twitter after hours?
<inetpro> sflr: I think the sooner we change it the less disruption we will have 
<sflr> I can also look after the account, Kilos I need the login details please
<inetpro> sflr: maiatoday and nuvolari
<maiatoday> yes?
<sflr> ok cool. we dont need many ppl
<Kilos> username ubuntuza
<inetpro> and I can also help but to many cooks spoil the...
<Kilos> but its called ubuntu-za
<Kilos> i get lost there
<Kilos> password
<sflr> i agree. then lets Kilos, maiatoday and nuvolari run the twitter account
<sflr> I can retweet :)
<Kilos> you want the password on pm
<inetpro> np
<sflr> its fine Kilos, I dont need the password anymore :)
<sflr> you just need to log in, go to Settings and change username
<Kilos> ok hang on let me get there via browser
<magespawn> When you change the usename do you loose followers?
<magespawn> Or do they just get a message?
<inetpro> magespawn: I don't think so
<inetpro> the only problem I can think of is the linking on websites, or like above in the topic
<magespawn> On twitter I am BushHluhluwe, thought I should change it to magespawn
<sflr> magespawn: i found you. from Hluhluwe. hehe
<sflr> followed everyone I recognized from here :)
<magespawn> Anybody use about.me?
<inetpro> magespawn: not me
 * inetpro prefers to keep as few social networks going as possible
<sflr> magespawn handle is taken on twitter
<magespawn> Hows thatnfor ironic
<sflr> i dont use about.me. signed up in beta, but that's it
<magespawn> Not really a social network, more like an online business card.
<Kilos> how come i dont see settings/
<Mezenir> k
<Mezenir> nite all
<Kilos> nite mez
<magespawn> I wonder who the twitter magespawn is.
<inetpro> magespawn: Bernard
<sflr> https://twitter.com/#!/magespawn - Phillipino. hehe
<magespawn> Right then.
<sflr> Kilos. its on top right. second item from the right. like a profile pic icon. under that is settings
<magespawn> Well, I am obviously going to have him bumped off.
<sflr> Kilos here: https://twitter.com/settings/account
<inetpro> magespawn: how you plan to do that?
<Kilos> thats it ty
<magespawn> No idea, let go formulate plan in my lair.
<sflr> magespawn on twitter has only 1 tweet
<inetpro> Maaz: sflr++ [for bringing new energy to ubuntu-za and for helping Kilos]
<magespawn> Maybe a bot?
<sflr> thanks inetpro :)
<sflr> they might wanted MegaSpawn, but mispelled it :) engrish...
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> im in those settings. add the - and then it tells me wrong password
<inetpro> magespawn: I guess you may have to think about a new name?
<magespawn> Maybe, probable just leave it as it is.
<inetpro> hmmm... Only use letters, numbers and '_'
<inetpro> we can not use a '-'
<tumbleweed> ohi, inetpro :P
<inetpro> so I suggest we just leave as is
<inetpro> tumbleweed: eh
<tumbleweed> re #ubuntu-meeting
<Kilos> is that why inetpro 
<inetpro> tumbleweed: I know.. that was just a mistake ;-)
<inetpro> 'n blapsie
<tumbleweed> :)
<inetpro> tumbleweed: sorry for interrupting
<tumbleweed> np
<magespawn> http://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown/workshops/ for those interestednin learning python
<inetpro> sflr: did you get that?
<magespawn> There will also be a whole load of other topics covered.
<plustwo>   magespawn: thanks
<Kilos> yo bush hulehule
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> Np plustwo
<Kilos> lol must one use caps in twitter
<Kilos> wb maiatoday 
<maiatoday> ty Kilos
<Kilos> to look pro i spose so hey?
<Kilos> we have missed you girl
<Kilos> whats news with results
<drubin> inetpro: "used to" :) 
<Kilos> drubin, you well?
<inetpro> drubin: wb
<inetpro> you still ok?
<inetpro> oh and are you still on the forums?
<drubin> inetpro: I am good, but no not really on the forums any more
<drubin> I still wonder where I found time for the forums
<inetpro> drubin: I know the feeling
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> Night Kilos
<Kilos> seeya magespawn 
<inetpro> Kilos: good night, and thanks for running that twitter account
<Kilos> yw inetpro 
<magespawn> I think the type of people that come here and are involved in things generally do not have enough time
<inetpro> hmm.... drubin's last activity on the forums is on August 3rd, 2011 :P
<drubin> wow less then a year!
<drubin> supprised
<superfly> hey drubin!
<inetpro> Total Posts: 1,342
<drubin> hey superfly.
<drubin> superfly: I been reading your blog about the little maggot ;)
<superfly> drubin: :-) haven't blogged much recently
<drubin> inetpro: Little or a lot?
<superfly> and he's not so little anymore 0_o
<drubin> superfly: fine mrs_fly 
<drubin> I know!
<superfly> drubin: you heard #2 is on the way?
<drubin> superfly: I did read
<superfly> cool
<inetpro> drubin: hmm.... that is quite a number of posts
<sflr> inetpro: got it thanks. do we keep twitter username then?
<inetpro> sflr: yes, I think under the circumstances it's the best we can do
<inetpro> if you search for ubuntu-za you'll find the account anyway
<sflr> ok, the name at least has a dash in it
<inetpro> sflr: exactly
<inetpro> sflr: and I checked out identi.ca 
<sflr> i think i need a reboot. mouse is frozen :/ 
<sflr> what is identi.ca?
<inetpro> I don't think it's worth it for now, unless others disagree
<inetpro> there is an existing group called ubuntuza
<inetpro> http://identi.ca/ubuntuza has for (4) followers
<sflr> ok. i checked now. site sucks, but at least there is an API :)
<inetpro> and it points to our website
<zeref> pew pew
<zeref> weo weo
<sflr> after we get our twitter up and oiled we can do live tweeting from our events
<inetpro> zeref: wb
<zeref> hi guys :)
<sflr> hey zeref
<zeref> k missed the meeting, waar is die minutes??
<sflr> i wonder who set up the identi.ca account inetpro. might be one of the followers?
<inetpro> sflr: I think it's just a group
<sflr> inetpro: you can change the channel topic to the next meeting. haha
<inetpro> I must be honest that I was a bit ill prepared for chairing the meeting when nuvolari had his issues, next time I shall try to be more ready
<inetpro> in fact there's so many things I had in mind of talking about, all went missing under that sudden pressure
 * inetpro shall take that as a lesson for next time
<inetpro> sflr: I'll change the topic, thanks
<sflr> yes, it was a shocker. we should always have a backup chairman for every meeting. in case one goes offline, the other one takes over
<sflr> but you handled it well, stepping up and taking over
 * superfly was (and still is) juggling multiple things at once
<sflr> superfly: i wouldnt expect anything less from 'super' person :)
<inetpro> :-)
<sflr> we must also look at how big we set the agenda. there were just too many things to talk about
<superfly> I think the main things were (a) nuvolari was not managing the meeting like a dictator, and (b) everyone was trying to throw their 2 cents in without waiting for nuvolari to lead the meeting.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa http://ubuntu-za.org || MMList: http://bit.ly/MCOujZ || PBin: http://paste.ubuntu.com || Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Next Meeting: Mon, 16 July @ 19:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/KgdIo7 || Announcements: https://twitter.com/ubuntuza
<superfly> if we're all a little more patient, and wait for the chair to give us the go-ahead to chat, then I think the meetings will be smoother
<inetpro> superfly: true
<magespawn> superfly maybe a netmeetingettiqute?
<sflr> is there a meetings rule list somewhere? we should post it with every meeting
<sflr> yeah, exactly magespawn 
<inetpro> sflr: I'm sure they have something on the ubuntu wiki
<sflr> we can copy it
<magespawn> Guidelines are always a good idea.
<inetpro> and perhaps highvoltage can give us a few pointers, I've seen him chair a few meetings in style 
<sflr> if chairman talks, everybody shuts up :)
 * inetpro enjoys lurking at #ubuntu-meeting when time allows it
<magespawn> So perhaps had more to do with nuvolari's connection than anything else
<inetpro> magespawn: I think that was a big factor
<inetpro> and I know the feeling when that happens
<sflr> yes, that is correct. we need a backup chairman on standby
<sflr> sjoe, hectic. ppl waiting for you to talk and you gone offline :(
<inetpro> exactly
<magespawn> Or if the lag is too much you do not even realise that you are behind
<sflr> where is nuvolari from?
<inetpro> but let's be honest he's done a good job  
<magespawn> Balito I think,
<inetpro> I think that was only his 2nd meeting?
<magespawn> Indeed
<sflr> oh, magespawn you just reminded me that I forgot to mention the local freenode irc server :( 
<sflr> yes, it was good meeting. you can imagine how he felt, but still keeping his act together.
 * superfly had a good 4 seconds lag the whole meeting... it was very frustrating
<inetpro> superfly: ahh, now that also makes sense why superfly was slow in reacting
<sflr> ahh! Spain scored :)
<superfly> ARGH, I think I know why... stupid cellphone
<sflr> i didnt even check the lag. its not showing in the webirc
<sflr> vodacom? :)
<superfly> sflr: no, my cellphone is plugged into my PC to charge, but network manager keeps on trying to enable the "usb network card"
<superfly> I have 4 meg ADSL
<sflr> ops!
<superfly> so then it tries to send all my traffic via this ghost nic, hence my lag
<sflr> with some echo. that's a bummer
<sflr> This is a good ubuntu project done by a loco team http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2009/09/24/loco-stories-the-ubuntu-new-mexico-team-helps-the-endorphine-power-company/
<magespawn> superfly did you hear about the adsl upgrades?
<superfly> magespawn: 0.3 to 1Mbps and 1 to 2Mbps
<magespawn> Yup those be the ones.
<magespawn> Nice for everyone undern4 mbps
<superfly> and those of us on 4 continue to pay more for ever less :-P
<magespawn> Yup
<superfly> sflr: that is great... the big question is always sustenance though
<superfly> sflr: for instance, I already have a largish open source project on the go (and a family), I don't have time to do things like that
<superfly> sflr: which is the same problem behind the NGO
<superfly> (or NPO)
<magespawn> Get more people to help with project?
<sflr> I have 11.58 Mbps down, 0.85Mps up
<magespawn> Thats a bit warped.
<sflr> its from speedtest.net
<sflr> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2016068705.png
<sflr> superfly: that's why I think committe would work. people come and go, but the roles stay
<sflr> I also work full time + family, but at some stage of my life I was comfortable living on the computer 24/7, single, etc
<sflr> so if there is an NPO to manage these resources then it would work
<superfly> work + family + open source project + ubuntu-za :-)
<superfly> sflr: there's also constitutions and other things you need
<superfly> it's a royal pain in the rear end to do, and then people just fade and no one is around to do anything anymore
 * superfly has been there, done that
<sflr> I also see that Linux/Ubuntu moved from a private user status into businesses and being installed in offices. I think that is a different level
<inetpro> I agree that there's a lot of work involved and I would not be to keen to be heavily involved after having served on the school governing body for six years
<sflr> yes, i understand and I agree. there are lots of talkers, but no do-ers. it's the same everywhere
<sflr> but this is a community, there is a purpose for it and goal. how to achieve that it depends on the community involvement.
<sflr> if a person want to do something, or just be a fan? i dont know
<inetpro> sflr: one thing I would say we should first try to achieve is to have more official members 
<Banlam> what qualifies an official member?
<sflr> superfly: did you have that experience here? trying to do but no show?
<tumbleweed> Banlam: wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<inetpro> tumbleweed: thanks
<Banlam> thanks tumbleweed, didn't realise there was a whole process like that
<inetpro> then what we need to focus on is to have active participation in our leadership structures
<inetpro> I don't blame any of our guys, life is hectic, but guys like morgs and highvoltage back then did a great job
<inetpro> and we should try to follow their example
<inetpro> obviously those who weren't around would not have seen all the activity
<superfly> sflr: no, elsewhere
<magespawn> I am off, night all.
<highvoltage> inetpro: you're giving us way too much credit :)
<sflr> yes, people come and go, but while here can contribute and get involved
<sflr> in few years time I will be speaking about you inetpro, like you do about highvoltage :)
<inetpro> sflr: heh, I don't think I have that energy that these guys have
<sflr> this doesnt have to become a second job. 5 hours a month maybe?
<sflr> but you are the 'pro' ;)
<inetpro> sflr: you see that is exactly why I think I chose the wrong nick, those many years ago
<sflr> how many people have memberships as described in that wiki?
 * inetpro is always a newbie
<sflr> you felt like a pro, you had the energy! :)
<inetpro> maybe :-)
<superfly> night folks
<inetpro> sflr: I think that name comes from as far back as 1995 when internet had just started in our country
<inetpro> superfly: good night
<sflr> cheers superfly!
<sflr> haha inetpro. back then it was yahoo! and those file locations you dialed-up. cant even remember the name :/
<inetpro> yeah at first it was those bulletin boards 
<inetpro> that was some fun
<sflr> norton commander! boom!
<inetpro> where anybody could just host his own BB, all you needed is a direct line from Telkom and a modem
<sflr> formula 1 on a x286 with turbo button
<sflr> yes, it was BB
<sflr> I think we started internet earlier in europe. 1991 or 1990
<inetpro> anyways, I got the framework ready for our next meeting... see topic above
<inetpro> or just go to http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/438/detail/
<inetpro> I must say I still prefer doing this thing in a wiki where you can prepare the whole thing offline and then submit
<inetpro> submitting an item at a time is damn slow
<sflr> thats cool! you see, you got the energy ;)
<sflr> but i agree. therey should be at least a bulk upload items from CSV :)
<inetpro> heh, it's the follow up and the follow through that kills me, emails to everyone, attending more meetings, etc, etc
<sflr> as long as something actually happens, there is a reward.
<inetpro> but tm is another day, if we keep working at it we'll keep improving
<sflr> i saw some other country loco team had 2 kind of launch parties, one for end-users, and other for schools/businesses
<inetpro> good idea
<sflr> the latter had speakers and marketing stuff
<inetpro> there's stuff like that, but we can discuss tomorrow
<sflr> yes, thats true. its almost tomorrow! haha. that's for a productive evening. I'm signing off :/
<sflr> i meant thanks for a productive evening
<inetpro> nice chatting, good night
<inetpro> it's a pleasure BTW
#ubuntu-za 2012-06-19
<superfly> morning SmilyBorg :-)
<superfly> o/
<SmilyBorg> Hey there :-)
<Kilos> morning superfly SmilyBorg tumbleweed and all
<Kilos> nice to have you home tumbleweed 
<SmilyBorg> hey Kilos
<superfly> môre oom Kilos
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> hi superfly
<dLimit> Greetings
<Kilos> yo dLimit 
<Kilos> you been quiet hey
<dLimit> Yeah Kilos studying.. Bad for ones social life
<dLimit> But I'm trying Ubuntu precise today
<Kilos> thats good
<dLimit> Thought I'd hate it but its actually freaking awesome
<tumbleweed> morning
<dLimit> tumbleweed: greets
<dLimit> Not going to give mah gentoo and openbox for it but they did a very good job with it. Even unity doesn't suck that much anymore.
<Kilos> sounds good dLimit 
<superfly> hi psydroid, dLimit, tumbleweed
<dLimit> superfly: Hi.
<dLimit> So how are you doing Kilos ?
<Kilos> im good ty dLimit , still on maverick
<dLimit> I would have still been on karmic if my connection still sucked.. 
<Kilos> hehe
<dLimit> Karmic was the last best.
<dLimit> From lucin on everything changed
<dLimit> lucid*
<Kilos> na maverick is better
<superfly> I dunno, I find 12.04 to be better than ever... oh wait, I'm using KDE :-P
<Kilos> rofl
<dLimit> Lol I want to get back onto the KDE bus again..
<Kilos> no release chat would be complete without that remark poppin up
<Kilos> superfly, kubuntu is not available from canonical is it?
<superfly> Kilos: I don't know what you mean
<Kilos> as in do they still supply the cd's?
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> sure i read somewhere they dropping kde
<Kilos> yo Squirm 
<superfly> Kilos: Canonical is no longer employing the one person they used to for Kubuntu, so no, Kubuntu is no longer an official, Canonical-endorsed Ubuntu derivative... it now officially joins the ranks of Lubuntu and Xubuntu
<Kilos> aha
<superfly> Which is interesting, since the biggest deployment of desktop Linux that Canonical has done so far is a Kubuntu deployment
<superfly> Unity is for consumers... businesses want KDE
<Kilos> hi NeVeR_ 
<Squirm> and I want Gnome 2 :/
<Kilos> Squirm, did you try precise unity?
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Squirm> no
<Squirm> but then again, I'm not using Ubuntu
<Kilos> dLimit, says its awesome
<Squirm> haven't used it since Unity started
<dLimit> I like the dashboard with the video's
<Kilos> well if you have time and no data cap Squirm give it a try
<Kilos> old saying
<Kilos> dont knock it till youve tried it
<dLimit> Still not switching tho.
<Kilos> morning sflr 
<sflr> morning guys!
<dLimit> sflr
<superfly> morning sflr
<superfly> sflr: if you can, a real IRC client is much better than the web chat interface
<sflr> hi superfly!
<dLimit> irssi
<Kilos> xchat quassel
<sflr> I use xchat from home. at the office it is blocked :)
<dLimit> Or even telnetting would be better
<superfly> if you're a command line junkie
<superfly> sflr: you have port 80 open though?
<superfly> (HTTP)
<sflr> yes, some ports are open
<sflr> haha, i must try telnet dLimit :)
<superfly> sflr: you can try port 8000 too
<dLimit> alright im out cheers
<sflr> I try that now
<sflr> any specific server?
<superfly> chat.freenode.net
<Squirm> .:Kilos:. dont knock it till youve tried it <<-- Not knocking it, I just said I prefer Gnome 2
<Kilos> hehe
<sflr> it says /connect is unknown command. is there alternative?
<superfly> sflr: what are you using?
<sflr> xchat-gnome
<Kilos> can llok in mine if it might help sflr 
<Kilos> look
<superfly> sflr: ask Kilos
<sflr> Kilos, where do you change the server and port in Xchat? cant find it anywhere
<Kilos> where are you in xchat now sflr 
<Kilos> in the first little window that opens
<Kilos> select freenode
<sflr> I just opened it
<Kilos> under networks
<Kilos> scroll down
<sflr> ok
<Kilos> once selected tick edit
<Kilos> on the right
<Kilos> add favourite channels
<sflr> wait. i dont have edit option. only Connect and Close
<Kilos> mine shows irc.freenode.net/8001
<Kilos> on the right side
<Kilos> not bottom
<sflr> first needs to connect then. it seems port 8000 also blocked. not connecting. 
<Kilos> should show add, remove, edit and sort buttons
<sflr> I stick to the webchat for now :) need to get productive
<Kilos> no before connecting
<Kilos> ok ping me when you have time sflr 
<sflr> Kilos: screenshot of connect window http://i50.tinypic.com/2ymfuwo.png on Ubuntu 12.04, Xchat Gnome version 0.3.0
<Kilos> ok i will look quick
<Kilos> something wrong there should show buttons on the right as well
<Kilos> can you drag the right side open more
<Kilos> sflr, ?
<Kilos> and dont tick the little network list block
<sflr> its a modal popup , nothing on the right. and no tick. lol
<Kilos> close it and look the first window again where you put nicks
<superfly> sflr: you need to find this window, and edit the Freenode entry: http://xchat.org/files/screenshots/xchat_screen_2.png
<superfly> I think you need to close the connection window, and then go to Edit -> Preferences
<superfly> (why is the preferences option in the edit menu? Gnome is seriously almost as bad as Apple)
<sflr> thanks, found it in preferences :)
<sflr> screenshot can tell 999 words
<Kilos> superfly, whats that image link againplse
<superfly> http://xchat.org/files/screenshots/xchat_screen_2.png
<Kilos> that xchat isnt working right
<Kilos> no , the one where i send me screenshot
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> imageshack was it
<superfly> oh
<superfly> yes... http://imageshack.us/
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> sflr, should look like this
<Kilos> http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img836/5238/screenshotny.png
<Kilos> excuse the messy desktop
<Kilos> aw thats a bad screenshot, half missing
<Kilos> lost lots when pc crashed, need to find imageshack info
<sflr> thanks Kilos, its ok for now. No time for me to fiddle around with it. The ports are blocked and need to hit the meeting rooms now :S
<Kilos> ok sflr  i will try get all the info for when you have time
<Kilos> can you guys see all the buttons in the xchat windows on this screenshot guys
<Kilos> http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img826/2671/screenshothgv.png
<inetpro> Kilos: remember that there are two different versions of xchat as well
<inetpro> good morning BTW
 * inetpro is not sure which one you recommend
<Kilos> oh ya he mustnt use xchat-gnome
<Kilos> that sucks
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> is my take screenshot function sick?
<Kilos> http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img259/144/screenshotlr.png
<Kilos> had to take screenshot 4 times
<Kilos> inetpro, when he says ports are blocked. where are they blocked
<Kilos> at work or online
<superfly> Kilos: at work
<Kilos> ah ty superfly 
<Kilos> i dunno how to get around that
<superfly> Kilos: find another port
<Kilos> oh he should be able to do that
<Kilos> im lost with that stuff
<Kilos> will i need to study up on routers to be able to understand that better?
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> what seems to be the problem?
<charl> are you trying to connect to port 8001 ?
<Kilos> im good ty charl its steven that has prob with xchat
<Kilos> but he is busy now
<Kilos> if he knows how to find another port at work he should win
<charl> ah ok cool
<charl> i never use the xchat list - i always just type /server and then manually specify
<charl> and then connect to the default 6667 port
<charl> i have had similar issues in the past
<Kilos> ah then maybe you can help him when he gets back. but first i think he should remove xchat-gnome and install xchat
<Kilos> maybe its me but the gnome xchat kinda sucks
<Kilos> sjoe I'm sure ZA's internet is getting worse
<dLimit> Yeah I got 30kbps right now
<dLimit> Suppose to be a 1meg line
<Kilos> ouch thats worse than gprs
<dLimit> Its hardly even dialup
<Kilos> so who is the culprit? telcom?
<dLimit> dunno.
<dLimit> could be
<RPM> :|
<RPM> my internet is chugging today ;(
<charl> i am pretty convinced they are trying to get people to upgrade to more expensive packages
<charl> by just progressively making the cheaper packages slower
<Kilos> yeah typical
<RPM> rofl.. I have a 10mbit line with a 4mbit uncapped unshaped account, and its extremely slow :(
<RPM> even switched to my free fnb account to see if its just the account
<RPM> isp*
<Kilos> they will say there are too many peeps working at the moment. Please be patient
<Kilos> at least maaz hasnt slowed down
<Kilos> Ping reply from Maaz: 0.57 second(s)
<Kilos> Maaz, i love you
<Maaz> Kilos Don't embarrass youself. You aren't a cyber chick
<Kilos> cheeky bot
<NeVeR_> Maaz, you are cool
<Maaz> NeVeR_: I already know stuff about you
<Kilos> haha
<NeVeR_> :|
<NeVeR_> Maaz se ....
<Maaz> NeVeR_: Excuse me?
<NeVeR_> Maaz is tripping
<Kilos> he is struggling to find an answer for that
<NeVeR_> lol
<Kilos> nuvolari, you need to get a stronger chair for the next meeting
<Kilos> last one fell over too easily
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<charl> hi maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi charl
<superfly> hi maiatoday
<maiatoday> hi superfly
<NeVeR_> hi maiatoday
<NeVeR_> http://capetown-westerncape.gumtree.co.za/c-Cars-Vehicles-cars-2008-Nissan-1400-bakkie-W0QQAdIdZ384038660
<maiatoday> bleargh
<tumbleweed> I have a Quantal Quetzal male small T-shirt if anyone wants it. Let me know
<Kilos> nearly like net splits i see
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> inetpro, quick coffee before you start working
<Kilos> hehe
<sflr> yoyoyo!
<Kilos> wb sflr 
<sflr> hi Kilos!
<Kilos> remove xchat-gnome and install xchat
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<sflr> thanks Kilos, I will give a try later. I am starting an online meeting now in Google Hangouts
<inetpro> Kilos: what was that?
<inetpro> oh you said coffee?
 * inetpro goes to switch on the kettle
<Kilos> lol
<sflr> hey inetpro
<inetpro> sflr: .
<sflr> raisin? lol
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> https://plus.google.com/101962591714399883882 <-- sflr: is that you?
<sflr> i dont know. steven.scheffler@gmail.com
<sflr> google plus should introduce friendly URLs. hehe
<Kerbero> interesting surname
<sflr> Kerbero? :)
 * Kilos wonders if there is any meaning in a sheeps sounds, other than a lamb screaming
<Kilos> maaaaaaaa
<Kilos> and the ewe answering 
<Kilos> jaaaaaaa
<Kilos> scared to tweet that, someone will call me a twit
<Kilos> yo Mezenir 
<superfly> Kilos: voel 'n bietjie eensaam?
<superfly> (alone)
 * superfly is not sure if his afrikaans is still up to scratch
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> dit was reg gewees
<superfly> Kilos: what's the story with your visa now?
<Kilos> i have it superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: so why aren't you in australia?
<Kilos> they said it took so long because of bad communication between here and perth i think it was
<superfly> ah
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> finances
<superfly> Aaah
<superfly> As ek die geld gehad het, oom...
<Kilos> debs has had a bad run for a year with that ankylosing spondilitis and sacroiliitus so mad bills crippled her
<Kilos> ek weet my vriend
<superfly> Shame
<Kilos> sal miskien sien of ek mark kan email een van die dae
<sflr> ASAP means nothing in Cape Town. #liveandlearn
<superfly> Hahaha sflr, what's the story?
<sflr> waiting for some documents since 1pm. i was promised that will be sent ASAP. which i thought will take around 30 minutes. hehe
<superfly> Heh.
<sflr> it was a matter of attach and email. lol
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> superfly, maybe i need someone to hack quantas and print me a ticket
<superfly> hehe... You need an inside contact
<Mezenir> hey kilos
<Mezenir> hey all
<superfly> Yo Mezenir
<Mezenir> hey superfly
<Mezenir> howsit going
<superfly> A!right, just on the journey home
<sflr> hi Mezenir
<Mezenir> hi sflr
<Mezenir> mmm
<Mezenir> lol
<inetpro> superfly: did those lights come on again?
<superfly> inetpro: they did, and the train left too... I'm home safe and sound
<inetpro> cool
<Kilos> yo smile 
<smile> hi! :D
<smile> installed ubuntu :)
<smile> instead of linux mint debian
<Kilos> well I NeVeR_ 
<Kilos> good
<smile> :o
<smile> why never? :p
<Kilos> teasing NeVeR_ 
<smile> oh. :p
<superfly> smile: how do you like it?
<smile> I like it, but it could be better even more :p
<smile> for example booting screen hangs
<superfly> yeah... that's why I use KDE :-P
<smile> [the graphics]
<Kilos> smile, unity?
<smile> Kilos: jap. only switching between apps I don't like
<Kilos> jap?
<smile> jap = yeah
<smile> :p
<smile> belgian ;)
<Kilos> japanese
<Kilos> oh language
<smile> :D
<smile> Belgian-Dutch :)
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> yo charl 
<smile> Kilos: have you slept wel? :)
<Kilos> lol last night?
<charl> hi Kilos 
<sflr> I use Ubuntu 12. 32-bit, as 64-bit fries my laptop
<charl> hi smile 
<charl> hi sflr 
<sflr> hey charl
<charl> that's weird, how so?
<smile> charl: hi! :D
<charl> sflr: what type of chipset are you using
<smile> sflr: well I use 64 bit and livecd worked fine, but install is failing more :(
<sflr> its Dell Latitude
<smile> sflr: ok :D
<charl> i'm using a 6-year old fujitsu siemens that is literally falling apart
<sflr> the fan just goes on and the side really gets hot. keep my coffee next to it. then its like that for 5 minutes. then machine switches off. Boom!
<charl> and i can run 64-bit ubuntu without any problems
<Kilos> 64bit isnt as stable methinks
<Kilos> ian also had probs
<smile> sflr: boom. :p
<charl> nah 64bit is perfectly stable by now
<charl> sflr: can't say i have ever had that issue or heard of anyone with that issue, definitely something weird that's specific to your model
<sflr> then I checked and Dell 'recommends' 32-bit ubuntu.lol
<charl> ah ok well... something is clearly up then
<smile> lol, they don't like 64 bit :p
<sflr> yes, it must be model. same happens to 3 other laptops at the office
<charl> yeah definitely something up then with that one
<sflr> time to upgrade I think. we cant work with burning hardware. haha
<charl> lol
<charl> no that sucks
<Kilos> lol
<charl> thing is you can't address more than 4GB of ram and you waste a bunch of registers
<charl> don't know if you work with virtualisation much or heavy-weight oracle solutions but 4GB of ram is not enough anymore
<sflr> we will give it to windows users
<Kilos> isnt the 64bit just heavier so you need faster pc and more ram than with 32bit
<charl> i need more than that just for a virtual machine i use for development with some oracle stuff
<charl> Kilos: the instructions are larger but you don't need a faster pc for it
<Kilos> whew 4 g ram
<sflr> VM server or desktop instance?
<smile> we always should compare 32 & 64 bit :)
<charl> sflr: desktop even
<charl> no obviously you need more for servers
<sflr> yeah, was just checking
<sflr> we are setting up private cloud now
<sflr> infrastructure team very sceptical.hehe
<charl> nice, which technology is it based on (if i am allowed to ask, no prob if not)
<sflr> we are benchmarking different ones currently. 
<sflr> its for a distributed data center architecture. nothing fits so far
<sflr> Amazon moved to Gardens in Cape Town. new fancy offices.
<charl> amazon? interesting
<charl> http://www.amazon.co.za/
<charl> you mean that?
<sflr> yes, AWS
<charl> nice
<sflr> apparently they are hiring lots of peeps suddenly
<charl> hold on a second
<sflr> http://www.amazon.co.za/jobs.htm
<charl> there is a company that somebody i know works at
<charl> they are also partly based in cape town and partly in san francisco
<charl> lemme look up the name and see if i can find it
<charl> they used to / are doing work for amazon
<sflr> ok. cloud fluffs?
<charl> these people: http://nimbula.com/
<charl> afaik cocooncrash also works there
<charl> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nimbula
<charl> i'm sure most of you didn't realise that amazon ec2 was created by two south africans
<charl> at least led up by
<sflr> yes, there are some technical docs on the VM somewhere
<sflr> we use some ec2 stuff
<sflr> Nimbula sounds familiar
<cocooncrash> ohi
<sflr> it was launched this year, I think I read it in the news then :)
<sflr> hi cocooncrash
<charl> afaik nimbula has been going for quite some time
<cocooncrash> sflr: First release was a year ago actually :)
<charl> i have not been following the news
<charl> but russell cloran started working for them a long time ago
<sflr> yes, sorry. 2011. i am stuck in that year
<charl> i was applying for his old job at the time, that was back at naspers search engine
<charl> ended up not taking the job, might as well because they cut the whole project 2 months later
<sflr> is it public or private cloud? and which areas in the world are the datacenters?
<sflr> naspers search engine? google competitor?
<Kilos> hi cocooncrash 
<cocooncrash> sflr: It's software, not a service, so we don't run datacentres
<sflr> thanks cocooncrash, i read up on the site before ask more stupido questions =)
<charl> sflr: this is ancient history now but naspers were building their own search engine
<charl> sflr: they actually had a nice thing going but they decided to cut the whole project
<charl> sflr: the biggest problem really was that they couldn't get the darn thing to scale, even though they had some feature advantages above google at the time
<sflr> bummer :( 
<charl> sflr: but two months later they had a massive corporate restructuring and decided to cut the whole project and move to google
<sflr> sjoe. architecture problems
<cocooncrash> Kilos: Hi :)
<sflr> charl,  what storage engine was it using?
<charl> sflr: they were really super weird though, first they wanted to hire me, then they didn't about some stupid issues regarding me having been involved with sites such as the old muti.co.za
<charl> sflr: then they later came back and wanted to hire me after all, they really screwed with me big time, that's what pissed me off
<charl> so eventually i just gave them the finger
<charl> at one point they actually claimed that i was involved with some online dating site i have never even heard of
<charl> that was the most ridicululous thing i have ever heard
<sflr> haha, but would have been a problem really?
<sflr> muti.co.za never heard of it :|
<sflr> Ubuntu Dapper Drake Beta. haha. good old days
<sflr> from muti.co.za in 2006 http://web.archive.org/web/20060425064015/http://muti.co.za/
<charl> sflr: i have no idea, i never took the job and never thought of asking them at the time
<superfly> ohi cocooncrash
<cocooncrash> superfly: ohi
<superfly> all well in SF?
<cocooncrash> superfly: Yup, going well
<cocooncrash> .so started her job 2 weeks ago
<superfly> glad to hear it
<superfly> good news!
<cocooncrash> We (finally) got the release out, so things are a bit calmer now
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> cocooncrash, dunno if you tweet but we have an account there
<Kilos> @ubuntuza
<Kilos> i think its called an account
<Kilos> sflr, did they eventually deliver package
<sflr> yes Kilos, that's why I need to do work now :S
<Kilos> ok
<smile> Kilos: hij is weg :o
<magespawn> Bit late at night sflr.
<Kilos> hij =?
<Kilos> smile, do you mean he
<Kilos> afr is hy
<smile> charl is gone, i mean
<smile> Kilos: ja ek weet. maar ek het vergeet ;)
<Kilos> then its hy is weg
<smile> ^^
<Kilos> lol julle jong mense mag nie vergeet nie
<Kilos> net ons ballies mag vergeet
<sflr> magespawn, was waiting for it since lunch time
<magespawn> sflr if you do not mibd me asking, what do you do?
<sflr> magespawn, now? eating noodles. haha
<smile> Kilos: hoe oud is jy? :p
<sflr> magespawn, I work in IT
<Kilos> 61 in 4 dae smile
<magespawn> Mmm yes? Details?
<smile> Kilos: wow! :D
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> hi guys
<sflr> magespawn, enterprise architect at an online company.
<charl> sorry i got busy here
<sflr> charl u looked you were gone
<Kilos> np charl wb
<charl> thanks
<sflr> where is the minutes from last night's meeting? link?
<magespawn> sflr MCITP?
<charl> sflr: muti was a social bookmarking site aimed at south africans
<charl> sflr: it was basically like a local reddit
<charl> sflr: i had some very limited involvement, particularly surrounding the api design and implementation
<charl> sflr: but that never really got implemented by as many people as we hoped
<Kilos> nuvolari, you not gonna send links about last nights meet to lists?
<sflr> magespawn, no, not microsoft.
<magespawn> Linux?
<sflr> charl, maybe it was a timing issue? or connectivity?
<charl> sflr: nah social bookmarking basically took a big dive with social networks like twitter and facebook, that's an international phenomenon
<Kilos> inetpro, do you know the link to last nights minutes?
<charl> sflr: kevin rose also left digg some time ago, eventually got fed up with it i guess
<sflr> magespawn, architecture is technology agnostic. open source is really good and reliable. if facebook and twitter can run on it
<sflr> charl, yes he left. people get bored of stuff even if it was their own baby. i think foresquare founder also left. if remember correctly
<charl> sflr: there are still some loyal user communities around sites like reddit etc, muti was a side project by a good friend of mine (neville newey)
<magespawn> Thats the main difference between facebook and myspace
<charl> sflr: he basically did all the work on the site in his free time and never got paid a cent for any of it
<charl> sflr: eventually he decided to sell the domain to some other people, a decision i can definitely respect
<sflr> reddit is still big internationally
<magespawn> Good way to make some money
<charl> sflr: yeah it's understandable, i mean, you do something for too long, eventually you need to start with something new
<inetpro> Kilos: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-06-18-17-30-01.txt
<sflr> magespawn, yeah, like instagrm. haha
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<inetpro> wow, you guys are busy this evening
<Kilos> sflr, ^^
<magespawn> Go big or stay at home.
<Kilos> yeah like last nights meet i battle to keep up
<sflr> yes charl, then someone can take over and change things change. 
<sflr> inetpro, yeah round 2 of meeting
<sflr> thanks for the meeting link. there are lots of Agreed items compared to previous meeting o_O
<magespawn> Thats a good thing
<sflr> what do you do magespawn?
<magespawn> sflr so you look after the hardwar?
<smile> bye :)
<charl> sflr: reddit has actually not done too badly, although i don't think it managed to keep in trend with the growth of facebook and twitter
<charl> sflr: i think reddit has a loyal user community
<charl> it's a bit like 4chan in many respects
<sflr> yeah, i like homework. haha
<magespawn> Partime field guide and internet cafe owner.
<Kilos> sleep tight smile 
<smile> thanks, you too :)
<sflr> yeah charl, loyal user community is the right term for reddit
<magespawn> Night smile
<sflr> by smile
<smile> :DD
<sflr> magespawn, we have a department who looks after the hardware. but we own a lot of it. and virtual and cloud etc
<sflr> magespawn, on what fields you guiding?
<magespawn> Hluhluwe Game Reserve mostly.
<Kilos> charl peer got you
<sflr> nice. close to Kruger :)
<sflr> i remember now. looked you up on the map the other night :)
<magespawn> Not really.
<magespawn> Yup that was it.
<charl_> Kilos: yeah i seem to have some issues with that other freenode server i was connected to
<charl_> the ping was insane
<sflr> haha charl. its true. your messages came through like a flood
<charl> weird stuff!
<charl> i had the same with messages from you guys
<charl> i'm connected to niven now, i used to be connected to leguin
<sflr> Internet submarine cable map. Fascinating! http://www.submarinecablemap.com/
<magespawn> It is amazing how they keep it all connected.
<magespawn> I want onenof those for myself
<sflr> hahaha. your hardware would limit the available speed :|
<sflr> South Atlantic Express (SAEx) looks promising. by efive.co.za linking south america and africa
<sflr> coming in 2014
<magespawn> I am assuming that if I can get the cable I would have the appropriate equipment
<magespawn> More bandwidth.
<sflr> I wonder whats the speed comparison between the  best satellite and best inter continental cable
<magespawn> The fastest satellite I know that is affordable is similar to adsl
<highvoltage> one of the few things I don't miss from south africa is the internet :)
<sflr> fibre optic must be faster theoretically. its light after all. satellite is radio waves.
<sflr> highvoltage, hahaha. we can still dream =)
<highvoltage> sflr: :)
<magespawn> My adsl is good, and I happy that is at least uncapped.
<magespawn> Am
<Kilos> night everyone. sleep tight 
<highvoltage> in canada they also want to introduce more and more caps, which sucks. but at least there's still plenty of good uncapped (realy uncapped) plans available
<magespawn> I remember my first dial up. Telkom telling me that the did not garuantee the line for internet dial up
<Kilos> i go crash now
<highvoltage> night Kilos 
<magespawn>  Night Kilos
<magespawn> 28800.
<highvoltage> I downloaded starofice 5.2 over 14400. took me 5 evenings :)
<sflr> by Kilos
<sflr> onto floppy disks? haha
<magespawn> I did some work in spread sheet, Lotus 123.
<sflr> ADSL is good now to be honest
<sflr> anybody played Battlefield 3 Close Quarters? I wonder if it's any good
<highvoltage> sflr: I was in SA in december and dsl was still pretty crappy then
<sflr> Lotus! oh my
<highvoltage> (well, I guess it's ok for typical home use, but for work it was terrible)
<highvoltage> and at my friends house telkom didn't even want to give him 10mbit, said it's only for new customers
<magespawn> My exchange will only go to 4
<highvoltage> yeah the 4mbit telkom dsl is quite painful for me especially since it only has 512kbps upload
<highvoltage> (unless they've increased it)
<superfly> nope, still 512
<magespawn> That the problem.
<superfly> if you want 1Mbps, you have to get a 10Mbps line
<highvoltage> (which was especially painful for me getting used to having 7mbit upload at home)
<superfly> really stupid, if you ask me
<magespawn> The 1 meg is also 512 up
<superfly> magespawn: exactly... can't they at least make it 1 up?
<sflr> yeah its pretty crap the upload
<highvoltage> yeah the problem with 512 up is that one person in the house uploads something (like a bunch of facebook photos or whatever) and the entire connection becomes unusable for everyone in the house
<sflr> superfly,  you get 10Mbps if you have 4Mbps
<highvoltage> it's really not the 'full family' solution that telkom advertises it to be
<magespawn> Heard about a virgin active trial in london 16gig to a hundred homes, both directions.
<sflr> Telkom is not facebook friendly. hehe
<magespawn> Telkom is not anything friendly.
<sflr> magespawn, it clearly shows on the seacablemap where you can get such kind of bandwith
<superfly> sflr: yes, but the cost of data is horrendous... well, uncapped data, that is
<highvoltage> magespawn: my flatmate's grandmother has 2gbps to her house (she's in switzerland), her switch is the bottleneck (only 1gpbs)
<NeVeR_> jeez
<NeVeR_> I want that
<sflr> superfly, that's true. I think i am on 10Gig. 8gig goes on kids' youtube :|
<magespawn> We all going to the swiss alps then?
<highvoltage> if my grandmother had that I'd build a server room in her basement :)
<sflr> lol @ highvoltage
<magespawn> Apprently south korea has the worlds best internet
<charl> i was in dublin back in february and one of my ex-colleagues's girlfriend is from south korea
<magespawn> highvoltage i say change the switch.
<charl> he stays with her there part of the year
<charl> the country is getting a lot of growth but actually used to be quite a poor place
<sflr> metropolitan areas in s korea  100 Mbit/s ! Boom! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_in_South_Korea
<charl> even now the salaries aren't up to international norms
<charl> but they indeed have a very healthy technology infrastructure and industry
<charl> lg, samsung etc
<magespawn> But with internet like that everything else will follow.
<charl> well it's not as simple as that but the south korean government takes growth seriously and sees technology as a path to that
<magespawn> Information, knowledge, inspiration.
<magespawn> Sharing.
<charl> but one of the reasons south korea can be so competitive is that they have a very high education level but workers don't earn huge salaries
<charl> that's very different than in most countries
<charl> most countries either don't have the skills base or the skill base is very expensive
<magespawn> Almost exactly the opposite of here.
<charl> yup
<charl> i didn't want to say it but you took the words out of my mouth :)
<charl> let me put it to you this way, i used to contract while i used to live in south africa and i used to cream it bigtime :)
<magespawn> Contracts and consultants with the knowledge usually do.
<charl> heh no kidding
<charl> ask Symmetria :)
<charl> even i was not nearly up to his level
<NeVeR_> I'm hopefully going to start contracting in a few months.. starting a web dev business, but going to contract out as a DBA/SysAdmin
<charl> yup
<charl> dba is a good direction
<magespawn> Not to open a can here, but what is his level?
<magespawn> Database?
<bmg505> hi
<bmg505> I forgot about hte meeting :(
<charl> magespawn: network consulting
<magespawn> No worries bmg 505
<NeVeR_> Im currently a full time dba.. mysql, oracle and openedge progress
<magespawn> Mmm, but how does one get there?
<NeVeR_> I maintain about 80 sites at tme moment
<NeVeR_> I think network consultants get paid the most
<magespawn> I am doing A+, N+ and MCITP Enterprise Admin, with Exchange and MSSQL added on.
<charl> magespawn: a lot of coffee lol
<NeVeR_> lol
<magespawn> i LIKE coffee.
<charl> heh no you need to be a full-out addict
<charl> when you can consider it legal substance abuse
<magespawn> Coffee drip.
<charl> yup and caffiene patches for the in-between :P
<magespawn> Have you used a camel bak?
<charl> nope can't say i have
<Banlam> don't put coffe in a camelbak
<charl> is it plastic on the inside?
<magespawn> 2 litre back pack with a sip tube for drinking, 
<magespawn> Have done that before.
<charl> that's nice but if it has plastic it won't work for me
<Banlam> unless it's iced coffee
<charl> yeah then it's fine of course
<Banlam> boiling water don't work so nicely
<charl> if it's cold
<charl> cancer ftl and all that
<Banlam> oh
<Banlam> i asn't talking about that
<Banlam> plastic melts yo
<magespawn> Has to be, or it melts.
<charl> the plastic starts dissolving
<charl> into the drink i mean
<magespawn> Yup not good.
<charl> i don't know if it really causes cancer btw, some people say that but they say that about everythintg
<charl> x causes cancer, y causes cancer
<Banlam> so you don't use plastic mugs?
<charl> me, nope
<charl> not at all
<Banlam> charl, was gonna say, so many reports come out these days
<Banlam> everyone claiming or refuting something new
<charl> yeah exactly i don't get too worked up
<Banlam> :/
<magespawn> So what would you need besides experience to get to that level?
<charl> actually they should just come up and say "life causes cancer - avoid life at all costs - don't live even if it kills you"
<magespawn> Life is a sexually transmitted disease, and is invariable fatal.
<charl> nice
<charl> yup
<charl> and that is a substantiated claim, it can be scientifically reproduced
<magespawn> No one gets out of life alive. Jim Morrison , I th8nk.
<charl> for scientific proof just go to the hospital pregnancy ward and then go to the semitary
<magespawn> I studied nature conservation, so the work does not worry me.
<charl> my mom used to work in saasveld
<charl> they had a big nature con story going there
<charl> and forestry
<charl> brb
<magespawn> Have some friends down there now.
<charl> nice
<charl> they used to have a big ict school but they closed it down
<charl> but the campus was always based primarily around forestry
<charl> did some e-learning stuff with them a long time ago
<charl> 10+ years
<charl> actually even set up an irc server for them
<charl> and an old school java chat client lol
<charl> beautiful campus though, even has a golf course
<magespawn> Very nice part of the country.
<charl> sugoi des ne: http://www.diginfo.tv/v/12-0119-r-en.php
<charl> more awesome: http://www.diginfo.tv/v/12-0116-r-en.php
<magespawn> Very cool.
<magespawn> Isn't the second one also in Battlestar Galactica tv series.
<magespawn> ?
<charl> lol
<charl> yeah it looks like it
<charl> no kidding
<charl> nn all
<sflr> which is nice part of the country?
<magespawn> Bye every one
<sflr> cheer magespawn!
<sflr> s
<magespawn> Saasveld george garden route knysna
<magespawn> Cheers sflr.
<sflr> oh yeah. beautiful
<sflr> bye!
<magespawn> Later.
#ubuntu-za 2012-06-20
<bmg505> good morning
<Kilos> morning superfly SmilyBorg sflr 
<SmilyBorg> Hey there :-)
<Kilos> and everyone else
<Kilos> sounds like an old song
<Kilos> hey there, you with the smile on your face
<SmilyBorg> hehe
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday highvoltage 
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<SmilyBorg> Hi inetpro
<inetpro> SmilyBorg: hiho
<maiatoday> I'm not going to say hello again, incase someone asks me to buy a car. Ah ok I'll be brave, hello everyone
<inetpro> Kilos: you mande me think of the Beatles's "Hey Jude", or what was that title?
<inetpro> maiatoday: you looking for a new car? :-)
<Kilos> lol inetpro am try to remeber more
<inetpro> s/mande/made/
<Kilos> next line was you with the loving embrace
<sflr> morning everyone! beautiful sunny day =)
<Kilos> yeah sflr 
<Kilos> max 21°c here today. penguin weather
<sflr> its cold, but at least its sunny. hehe
<sflr> apparently its going to rain for a week from tomorrow
<Kilos> eish its always raining there by you guys on very seldom here
<sflr> rain is ok, but the wind my friend! eish!
<Kilos> we get it at times over the snow in lesotho thats eish
<Kilos> yo psydroid 
<Kilos> xchat fixed sflr ?
<sflr> Kilos, yeah its working, bec i'm at home :) its only not working at the office. but that's cool, i can use the webchat
<Kilos> inetpro, gaan jy nog met die ponie werk toe?
<Kilos> the fly said you can just change the ports
<Kilos> there is also weechat maiatoday s favourite
<sflr> If I get fed up with this one day will install another one. for now its all gut
<Kilos> nee man xchat rocks
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<plustwo> morning everyone ... o/
<Kilos> hi plustwo 
<plustwo> :) oom Kilos
<plustwo> i'm tired of using odin; has/is anybody making use heimdal here?
<sakhi> Mornings
<SmilyBorg> plustwo: for rooting android phones?
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<plustwo> hi sakhi
<plustwo> SmilyBorg: yes
<SmilyBorg> I used heimdal when I rooted my Samsung Galaxy S2
<SmilyBorg> went fairly smoothly
<plustwo> SmilyBorg: currently i'm using odin on M$ and my primary OS is ubuntu.
<SmilyBorg> think I just had to run it as root or via sudo 
<SmilyBorg> oki
<SmilyBorg> I never looked at odin
<plustwo> ok, so heimdal is in the repositories? not the SDK from android?
<SmilyBorg> I just followed the instructions on the CyanogenMod wiki and a little trial and error
<SmilyBorg> um.. I think it was a seperate package that I downloaded and installed. I think the heimdal that is in the repositories does something else all together
<plustwo> well i rooted p1000 early edition on odin cause most of the howto's are based on odin :(
<SmilyBorg> oki
<SmilyBorg> the thought of using windows to root a device scares me. Don't want to brick my phone because windows crashes
<SmilyBorg> but that's just me
<plustwo> now i have s5300, which i rooted using a "universal_gb_root" zip file
<charl> morning all
<Kilos> hi there charl 
<SmilyBorg> oki. not sure I saw that before
<SmilyBorg> hi charl
<plustwo> well, i have an "unbrickxxxx" file for the p1000 of which i used when i bricked my tablet... it works very fine. problem is; it runs on odin
<plustwo> hi charl
<charl> hi Kilos, SmilyBorg, plustwo
<plustwo> most youtube vids also shows odine most of the time. i just want 2 or 3 heimdal pointer's or howto's where i can start using heimdal. will google more on heimdal vids or howto's
<plustwo> SmilyBorg: thanks for sharing :)
<SmilyBorg> plustwo: I just followed the stuff at http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy_S_II:_Full_Update_Guide but I'm sure they have a similar doc for most devices
<SmilyBorg> they link to the heimdall packeges for ubuntu in there too
<plustwo> thing is; s5300 is still new in the market. there's no HC or ICS ROM for as well.
<plustwo> it's such a small device
<plustwo> thanks for the link SmilyBorg, will look into it now
<SmilyBorg> no prob :-)
<Kilos> yo NeVeR_ 
<NeVeR_> yo yo
<sflr> sjoe, its 10.30, time to go to work :D
<Kilos> lol
<sflr> yeah Kilos, there is a bachelor party at work today! 
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> another one bites the dust
<Kilos> dum dum dum dum
<sflr> something like that :P lol
<sflr> bye
<superfly> morning everyone
<plustwo> hi superfly
<Kilos> yo the fly
<Kilos> hi queery 
<queery> hi oom Kilos
<Kilos> wb sflr 
<sflr> hey Kilos 
<sflr> just noticed ubuntu doesnt lock screen when I suspend the machine. it must be in some settings to change that.
<sflr> but the scrollbar is quirky. funny behavior on long lists.
<Kilos> system / screensaver
<Kilos> there is a lock screen block to tick
<Kilos> im scared suspend and hibernate. often had to pull plug to get going again
<Kilos> just use blank screen screensaver
<sflr> its all set Kilos, its not a problem when the screensaver comes on. when waking from there the log in screen appears.
<sflr> but if I go and manually suspend the machine. in that case the screen is not locked when I wake the machine
<Kilos> if you dont want the login screen untick
<Kilos> um
<sflr> I do want the login screen in both cases. but for now only the screensaver lock works.
<Kilos> untick ativate screensaver when pc is idol
<Kilos> activate
<Kilos> or in system power management
<Kilos> remember something about turning screen off
<Kilos> i made mine never
<sflr> it seems like its a feature and can't be turned on or off. bummer.
<Kilos> i think that lock screen block makes it ask for password
<sflr> yes. i want it to ask me for password :)
<Kilos> then thats the one you tick
<sflr> which it does if I lock the screen or screensaver comes up
<Kilos> and in power management make drive run down and screen thing both never
<sflr> however if I put the machine in Suspend mode, after resume it doesnt ask for password
<Kilos> i never use suspend or hibernate
<sflr> ok. I need to use it all the time on the laptop while travelling
<Kilos> maybe one of the experts will hop on now now and tell you what to use
<Kilos> oh ya those battery driven thingies
<sflr> yeah. battery thingies. lol
<Kilos> what does closing the lid do? make it suspend?
<sflr> no, I put it not to suspend. I only want to suspend manually from the menu.
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> ek sukkel with them lappys
<inetpro> sflr: what version of Ubuntu?
 * inetpro didn't have the problem with Oneiric
<inetpro> at least I can't remember having it while I also preferred to suspend manually in stead of automatically when the lid is closed
<inetpro> still prefer
<inetpro> Kubuntu 12.04 works just fine for me as well
<inetpro> Kilos: ja ek ry steeds met die ysterperd, elke dag
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> brave man , biking in winter
<inetpro> Kilos: it's not that bad at all, much better than waiting in traffic and wasting prescious time
<inetpro> only those three odd days or so every now and then are a bit tough, but with a proper jacket and all it's ok
<inetpro> sflr: do you perhaps have autologin enabled?
<inetpro> sflr: you may want to look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1921621
<Kilos> yo kaw
<Kilos> grr
<Kilos> hi HawkiesZA 
<HawkiesZA> Hi Kilos
<sflr> inetpro: no autologin. read the forum post, but the guys get distracted with the encryption. hehe
<sflr> i use buntu 12.04
<sflr> U
<inetpro> Kubuntu 12.04
<Kilos> sflr, you will learn. often when one says we have such and such a problem
<Kilos> the fly and/or pro will say the dont have that prob because they use kubuntu
<inetpro> Kilos: eh
<inetpro> Kilos: at least we try to help whenever possible :-)
<Kilos> yeah you two are great to have around
<sflr> hehe. not enough reason for me to change to kubuntu yet
<Kilos> inetpro, ++ superfly ++
<inetpro> and sometimes we just serve as a rubber duck
<Kilos> to bounce ideas of off?
<Kilos> off of
<inetpro> Kilos: yep, ala http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubber_duck_debugging
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ha ha ha does that help
<Kilos> mind you musta been like that explaining to me in the beginning
<HawkiesZA> Now I have a term for what that is
<HawkiesZA> Does it count if you just sit there and mumble to yourself?
<sflr> as long as it comiles HawkiesZA. lol
<Kilos> dunno if you have seen this sflr http://www.ubuntu-news.net/2012/06/03/simplify-your-life-with-the-unity-orientation-guide-fully-revised/
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<sflr> thanks Kilos
<sflr> link to the guide not working. hehe
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> dunno if this one is the same
<Kilos> http://catlingmindswipe.blogspot.com/2012/06/simplify-your-life-unity-orientation.html
<Kilos> sflr, its actually a downloadable book of 3 megs
<sflr> mccarthy launches new website with sql injection vuln. come people, who hires these kind of devs?
<sflr> Kilos: they point to the same location: http://ubuntuone.com/1JdumBrwyvEN2tMMDAxKQL 
<Kilos> sec i ask maaz again
<Kilos> can mail it to you
<sflr> I find it on the internet. too much for your data bundle :)
<Kilos> ty sir
<Kilos> im not sure who gave us the link, maybe neil
<Kilos> inetpro, do you member ?
<sflr> found it on another website
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> sorry mine didnt work
<sflr> its cool Kilos, same document :)
<sflr> So far I only miss Excel, Picasa and Snipping Tool from windows
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> hasnt ubuntu got equivalents
<Kilos> Maaz, google ubuntu equivalent for excel
<Maaz> Kilos: "Linux software equivalent to Windows software - LQWiki" http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Linux_software_equivalent_to_Windows_software :: "Linux.ie :: Alternatives to Windows Software" http://www.linux.ie/newusers/alternatives.php :: "language agnostic - Code Golf: Numeric equivalent of an Excel ..." http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2634427/code-golf-numeric-equivalent-of-an-excel-column-name :: "Excel | Open Source Alternative
<Kilos> picasa is photos hey
<Kilos> Maaz, google ubntu equivalent for snipping tool
<Maaz> Kilos: "Shutter: A snipping tool for Ubuntu « Remember's Blog" http://lembra.wordpress.com/2010/02/28/shutter-a-snipping-tool-for-ubuntu/ :: "screen - .NET Equivalent of Snipping Tool - Stack Overflow" http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3123776/net-equivalent-of-snipping-tool :: ".net - How does Snag.IT/snipping tool create captures of a window ..." http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4024081/how-does-snag-it-snipping-tool-create-captures-o
<sflr> yeah, there is LibreOffice Calc for Excel, but only supports basic stuff. Picasa is photo editing and uploading. Snipping Tool is screen capture 
<sflr> + annotation
<Kilos> use gimp for photo editing
<Kilos> or shotwell
<sflr> I do, but its different :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i only miss game playing on windows between crashes and virii
<sflr> what games do you play Kilos?
<Kilos> red alert 1 and AOE2 
<Kilos> # needs a better graphics card
<Kilos> 3
<Kilos> did play, now freecell and mahjongg
<highvoltage> heya Kilos 
<Kilos> yo highvoltage 
<Kilos> all well?
<highvoltage> yep, and you mr Kilos?
<Kilos> yes ty very much
<Kilos> lol whats with the mr kilos
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> nice seeing you back with us
<sflr> Nvidia responds to Torvalds by citing Linux ARM kernel contributions: http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2185764/nvidia-responds-torvalds-citing-linux-arm-kernel-contributions
<Kilos> whew
<WOLFEYES> yeah whew
<WOLFEYES> Ok back to work.
<Kilos> hi WOLFEYES
<Kilos> lol
<sflr> thought we lost you there Kilos 
<nuvolari> Maaz: morse -- --- .-. ... . -.-. --- -.. . .--. .- - . -. - . -.. .. -. .---- ---.. ....- -----
<Maaz> nuvolari: Decodes as MORSECODEPATENTEDIN1840
<nuvolari> Maaz: last update by thinkgeek
<Maaz> nuvolari: What?
<nuvolari> Maaz: last twitter update by thinkgeek
<Maaz> nuvolari: "Today in Geek History: -- --- .-. ... .   -.-. --- -.. .   .--. .- - . -. - . -..   .. -.   .---- ---.. ....- -----" 13 minutes and 49 seconds ago, http://twitter.com/thinkgeek/statuses/215429396218134529
<Kilos> i battled to get back sflr. wouldnt connect to irc.freenode.net
<Kilos> had konversation and xchat trying
<sflr> sjoe, glad you back!
<sflr> nuvolari: cracking the code? hehe
<Kilos> xchat still battling
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> lo nuvolari
<Kilos> toods from here
<sflr> nmap: Fortinet embedded. hmm.. guess I am hitting the corporate firewall. hehe #fail
<Kilos> even twitter is struggling
<Kilos> must be internet
<sflr> vodacom?
<Kilos> inetpro, you guys must tell me if you want something tweeted hey
<Kilos> yeah vodacom
<Kilos> make sure its ubuntu related
<Kilos> hehe
<sflr> lol @ kilos
<Kilos> followewrs wont grow if nothing is ever said
<Kilos> followers too
<sflr> it will. patience :)
 * sflr looks at the clock: meeting time!
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> hope you get coffee
<Kilos> wb charl 
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm...
<inetpro> Kilos: do you have something in mind?
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> something like the link to the unity guide
<sflr> Kilos: I think we need to wait until the official link is working again
<Kilos> ok will do
<Kilos> i found where i got it originally in mail
<sflr> I wouldnt really click on a link which takes me to frenchfortunecookie subdomain to read ubuntu guide. hehe
<sflr> inetpro: somebody mentioned Ubuntu dev podcasts or hangout meetings. we could tweet that
<Kilos> when its working again you can give it too me again please sflr . just saw i dleted it with other junk from fb
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> bbasap
<sflr> but what we could do is to upload the guide to ubuntupza.org, then send out that link. brings traffic to the site
<Kilos> made a dof move. told an open office document to open fullscreen and couldnt see panels or where to close the document. hit ctrl+alf+t and terminal opened but everytime i closed the terminal the office doc took whole screen again
<Banlam> F11 ?
<inetpro> ESC
<inetpro> ?
<Kilos> aw ty guys
<Kilos> wont ever open full screen again thought
<Kilos> rebooted while terminal was open
<inetpro> in fact the correct key combination is Ctrl+Shift+J
<inetpro> at least for LibreOffice
<inetpro> but ESC should work as well
<Kilos> ty goosie
<Kilos> scared to try again today
<Kilos> môre is nog n dag'
<inetpro> try it and teach your fingers the right way
<inetpro> let the fingers do the...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yip ctrl+shift+J works kiff ty
<Kilos> sjoe legal docs have tons of funny stuffs in
<Kilos> F11 and esc also work
<Kilos> gracias amigos
<Banlam> \o/
<Banlam> too many choices!
<Kilos> lol remembering is the thing
<Kilos> esc is a good one
<Kilos> easier than rebooting with terminal and doc open
<inetpro> Kilos: you still believe in rebooting after all this time?
<inetpro> a reboot never fixes anything!
<inetpro> not the way to do it!
<Banlam> it lets ou clear your mind while you think about what to do
<Kilos> the reboot was a way of killing it only inetpro  dint know how else to close the thing without place to see quit available
<Kilos> there are times though if nm is struggling that a reboot sorts it out
<Kilos> there are times that it tries to connect and cant then gives up. even moving dongle to another usb port dont help
<Kilos> lol @ banlam
<charl> hi all
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> thanks Kilos 
<charl> sorry i am in and out today
<Kilos> np ladd
<Kilos> as long as you dont disappear for good its fine
<charl> lol
<charl> i'll try not to :)
<Kilos> yo goar 
<goar> Hi Kilos
<goar> How r you?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<goar> im well, thanks.
<sflr> yes
<Kilos> yes ?
<Kilos> lol
<goar> ye boss
<goar> lol
<Kilos> oh i musta been offwhen the question was asked
<RootChaos> 0/
<Kilos> yo RootChaos 
<RootChaos> hey Kilos
<Kilos> very powerful word hey. shout it somewhere and watch the peeps faces
<Kilos> some look guilty others enquiring
<Kilos> others offended
<RootChaos> lol
<Kilos> hmm peer got him too
<Kilos> yo Mezenir 
<Mezenir> hey kilos
<Mezenir> wadup
<Kilos> not much
<inetpro> Kilos: you're a much better bot than the bot
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<sflr> lol
<inetpro> but shh... don't tell Maaz
<superfly> Evening folks.
<Kilos> i wonder what happened to the monkeys greeting bot
<sflr> Kilos please make coffee
<sflr> haha
<sflr> hi superfly
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<sflr> Maaz, beer for all
<Maaz> sflr: Sorry...
<sflr> f@k lol
<goar> :)
<inetpro> eh
 * sflr gets his coffee mug and stand in the queue
<goar> +1 coffee influence
<inetpro> sflr: be nice, we have children in the channel
<sflr> ops sorry inetpro
<inetpro> :-)
 * sflr puts on nice hat
<Kilos> lol
 * inetpro bbl
<superfly> sflr: have you seen the Ubuntu Code of Conduct?
<sflr> yes superfly. signed it!
<superfly> cool. We like to keep the atmosphere here polite and respectful :-)
<Mezenir> hey all
<sflr> yes, I like that.
<superfly> Yo Mezenir
<superfly> sflr: awesome.
<Mezenir> howsit going superfly ?
<sflr> hey Mezenir
<Mezenir> hey sflr
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<sflr> I'm not a swearing person anyway. i meant is a  joke for Maaz's response.
<Mezenir> lol
<sflr> superfly, when can we discuss the site changes? just to bring things up to date
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<superfly> Mezenir: yeah, OK thanks, just a little tired.
<Mezenir> almost weekend :)
<superfly> sflr: a little later this evening? I'm just busy getting the food on the go here
<sflr> ok superfly, i also have a meeting at 7.30 til 8.30 so will be online around 9pm
<superfly> sflr: cool, that'll be fine
<sflr> oki
<smile> hi Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi smile :=)
<smile> :D
<smile> my exam went well :D
<Kilos> sorry i went for supper
<Kilos> good thats nice
<Kilos> now to start getting ready for the next one hey?
<smile> Kilos: the next two ones ;)
<smile> but also the last ones :)
<smile> ^^
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> whew you make me tired
<smile> science & electronics :)
<smile> lol! :p
<Kilos> thats good
<smile> I made one new article on Wikipedia today, but it's not so extended atm :)
<smile> just a beginning :)
<smile> infobox and basic information
<Kilos> you too clevr hey
<Kilos> clever as well
<charl> g'evening
<bakuman> ken een van julle "quickly"?
<smile> Kilos: aren't you? :)
<smile> fast? ;)
<charl> bakuman: is that some type of pdf viewer or some other viewer thing ?
<bakuman> ubuntu app maker
<charl> ah ok no sorry
<Kilos> na smile
<bakuman> the most gui based programming i have ever seen in ubuntu: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=sO8hiPreNBg
<smile> Kilos: hug :)
<smile> ^^
<bakuman> basically a programming environment
<bakuman> but sounds nice as it handles all the crappy stuff like the gui and packaging
<charl> i see some python on there?
<bakuman> yea
<charl> gui programming is actually a lot more difficult than it sounds
<bakuman> i havent used it, just watched the first few minutes of the video
<charl> you need to cater for all kinds of different screen sizes
<bakuman> i know, that why im happy it handles it, i dont want to program button, lots of hard work :(
<charl> and then there's accessibility, localisation, etc but that's important for all software
<bakuman> by crappy, i mean the things i dont like, as im not good at visual stuff
<bakuman> i remember using Swing for java programming, never again, netbeans all the way
<charl> how do you mean?
<bakuman> im not good at making stuff look nice
<charl> doesn't netbeans also use swing?
<charl> swing is just a gui library
<charl> netbeans is an ide
<bakuman> yea, but you dont have to code it by hand
<charl> true netbeans gives you a lot of options for automatically generating code
<charl> but if you go and programme for an android device you can define the gui in xml
<charl> some people say it's easier and that's probably true
<charl> gui code is very long-winded
<bakuman> yea unfortunately
<charl> but then if you do it by hand at least you can choose the layouts carefully and make the layout flexible
<charl> so if the user resizes the window then the contents still look good
<bakuman> yea, but quadruples the coding time :(
<charl> it's easy if you design an app to work for 1080p display but if you go and take that to a smaller screen you get a problem
<bakuman> always a problem yes
<charl> it's ok if you design apps for yourself but if you want to go commercial then there's no taking shortcuts if you want to deliver a quality product
<charl> but quickly hitting together some simple stuff just for your own use.... there is room for quick and dirty in certain instances
<charl> or if you know exactly who will be using your software
<bakuman> yea, but i will probly het someone more visually inclined to do the pretty stuff for me :D
<bakuman> and rather do the back-end
<charl> yeah sure but the whole app doesn't have to look pretty, just follow gui standards and norms
<charl> i'm also like that, i absolutely detest spending time on front end issues
<charl> i am a back end person myself as well
<charl> but i don't always get that luxury of having others do all the front end work for me
<bakuman> hmm.. dont know if that came out that well
<charl> if i design apps for myself, they are always command line based
<bakuman> yea i also enjoy command line more
<bakuman> and you cat pipe input into it etc.
<bakuman> *can
<charl> yup
<charl> i am starting to use bash scripting more of late
<bakuman> yea is started replacing some python with bash, but python's still just easier
<charl> depending on what you want to use it for
<charl> right tool for the job and all that
<bakuman> true
<charl> but i find i can do a lot with bash that i used to do in python
<bakuman> getting file lists and renaming works well for me with bash, haven't really done much more
<Kilos> confluency, why so quiet lately
<Kilos> ?
 * Kilos forgets them things ???
<confluency> I'm hunting wabbits.
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> Maaz, define wabbits
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't know about wabbits. Maybe you meant rabbits or wabbit?
<Kilos> Maaz, define wabbit
<Maaz> Kilos: wabbit /wab'it/, n.  [almost certainly from Elmer Fudd's immortal line ?You wascawwy wabbit!?]  1. A legendary early hack reported on a System/360 at RPI and elsewhere around 1978; this may have descended (if only by inspiration) from a hack called RABBITS reported from 1969 on a Burroughs 5500 at the University of Washington Computer Center. The program would make two copies of itself every time it was run, eventually crashing the s
<Kilos> oh you battle to say R
<smile> :o
<bakuman> :OO
<Kilos> or you hunting hacks
<superfly> Kilos: most likely a reference to Elmer
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hows supper doing superfly ?
<Kilos> you shoulkda asked maaz for some
<Kilos> shoulda as well
<Kilos> Maaz, whats for supper
<Maaz> Kilos: whats for supper is <reply? A nice thick homemade  oxtail and vegetable soup for starters and then Spaghetti bolognaise
<Kilos> im sure he did that wrong
<superfly> Kilos: baie lekker. Bangers and mash, and LOTS of it. Now I'm burping like kid after drinking a 2L bottle of coke.
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> methinks maaz is sick
<Kilos> he isnt supposed to do the is <reply> bit
<Kilos> oh i see
<superfly> Kilos: when you type "<reply?" then he does :P
<Kilos> ya sigh
<Kilos> Maaz, whats for supper
<Kilos> uh oh
<Maaz> A nice thick homemade  oxtail and vegetable soup for starters and then Spaghetti bolognaise
<Kilos> there we go
<Kilos> clever bot 
<Kilos> blind kilos
<superfly> hehehe
<Kilos> sigh i gotta fix a P2 that can boot. error message is cant find VxD something or other
 * Kilos hates windows
<Kilos> no internet connection so no virii but still crash now and again
<smile> brb :)
<Kilos> wb smile 
<smile> thanks, it worked :) (mountpoint changing)
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> make sure all exams are in same positive note hey
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<smile> bye! :D
<smile> Kilos: yes, of course
<smile> good night
<Kilos> sleep tight smile 
<Kilos> see you tomorrow
<smile> Kilos: jap! :)
<smile> (dutch :DD )
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> yebo gogo
<Kilos> yes old person
<smile> :p
<Kilos> lo drussell 
<Kilos> yo magespawn 
<magespawn> evening all
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> im not all im Kilos
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> hah
<Kilos> you winning lad?
<magespawn> with?
<Kilos> with whatever you are doing
<magespawn> some yes, but some problems along the way as usual, nothing too bad though.
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> no rhino poaching hey
<magespawn> not today at least.
<Kilos> hehe
<Symmetria> *SIGH*
<Symmetria> linux boxes that run outta ram need to die
 * Symmetria cant wait for latest upgrade to mirror.ac.za to arrive :( placed the order yesterday to upgrade it to 128gig of ram
<Kilos> whew
<magespawn> why are they running out of ram?
<Symmetria> magespawn because sourceforge requires awstats processing of the logs 
<Symmetria> and heh, awstats processing of logs that are racking up that fast is well, screwed up
<Symmetria> that and the fact that there are like, 5 thousand concurrent tcp sessions to that box at any one time 
<charl> Symmetria: if i remember correctly you had a nice anycast setup with that mirror service right?
<magespawn> that would do it.
<Symmetria> charl turned that off before I left tenet, to maintain the number of systems to do tht properly simply got 2 expensive
<Symmetria> to much disk space that had to be duplicated etc 
<Symmetria> that system is *huge* now
<Symmetria> heh, its got 32 cpu cores, about to go from 64gig of ram to 128gig of ram (order placed), and 140 terabytes of raw disk space 
 * Symmetria notes that vodacom finally sold gateway
<Symmetria> lol wow they took a huge loss on that 
<charl> you mean this? http://www.vodacom.com/av_wwd_global.php
<highvoltage> Symmetria: you used to talk much bigger than that, you can fit 194GB of RAM in some desktop systems these days and it won't even cost that much :)
<Symmetria> yeah they just sold gateway comms
<Symmetria> for $27 milion dollars
<Symmetria> to PCCW 
<Symmetria> heh, which amounts to a $273 million dollar loss since they bought it
<Symmetria> highvoltage heh, this is true, my own home machine has 64gigs of ram in it 
<charl> lol
<charl> happens
<highvoltage> :)
<Symmetria> charl heh, you know how many nice cars I could buy for $273 million? :p
<Symmetria> but seriously, awstats is *NOT* a nice piece of software when it comes to massive log files that are coming thick and fast
<Symmetria> it *CHEWS* memory 
<Symmetria> and linux running outta memory is NOT pretty :)
<inetpro> Symmetria: how often do you generate stats?
<Symmetria> inetpro awstats processes live I believe, we implemented whatever it was that sourceforge demanded
<Symmetria> :)
<inetpro> serious!?
<Symmetria> yeah sourceforge has some interesting stuff they wanted 
<Symmetria> oh shit
<Symmetria> the box also ran outta disk space on one of the partitions
<Symmetria> that couldnt have helped
<inetpro> Symmetria: ok and how do you handle your logging if I may ask?
<Symmetria> hold on, lemme see if I cna move some stuff around to free up some space quick
<Kerbero> what is going on with ubuntu.mirror.ac.za?
<Symmetria> Kerbero working on that now
<Kerbero> o ok
<Symmetria> trying to figure out what the hell used up an additional 2 TB of disk space in the last 2 days on that particular array
<Kerbero> getting an email from my server every hour that complains about updating :(
<Kerbero> but thanx
<Symmetria> Kerbero fixing it now, gimme a few minutes
<Kerbero> no problem
<Kerbero> i'm just glad we still have you around that cares about stuff
<charl> Symmetria: yeah i know, i used to do work for vodacom
<charl> it's a strange type of thinking you get when you deal with huge figures like that
<Symmetria> heh charl I used to deal with figures like that at tenet, and I know that if I ever made a multi-million dollar screwup I'd be a deal man
<Symmetria> :p
 * superfly wonders if sflr is around yet
<Symmetria> Kerbero should be back online in a minute, Im just copying 250gigs to another disk system quick
<sflr> superfly, just got here :)
<Symmetria> to give us a bit more space, can move something bigger once I've made that space available
<Symmetria> hrm Im gonna need to add another 30 tb or so to this box
<Kerbero> is mirror.ac actually one machine?
<sflr> awstats.hmm. isnt there something better available? :)
<Symmetria> Kerbero its one frontend with a ton of disk arrays linked to the back of it
<Kerbero> ok
<Symmetria> one very big machine :)
<superfly> sflr: what did you want to ask about the web site?
<Symmetria> I probably need to add another 45 TB array to it 
<Symmetria> will phone tenet tomorrow and see if they will agree to that and pay for it :p
<sflr> Symmetria, cant the awstats streamed onto a different server and serve the stats from there?
<Symmetria> sflr heh, would need another very big machine to process that though and heh, would have to get tenet to pay for it :P
<Symmetria> you cant even believe how fast those logs generate 
<Symmetria> we're running at peak times at 70-80 hits a second
<sflr> Symmetria, ok. I thought the RAM was the problem :)
<Symmetria> sflr heh, yeah, but would need a machine with a crapload if even so :)
<Symmetria> :P easier to just upgrade the current machine to 128gig of ram
<Kerbero> the machine is on 10gbps right?
<Symmetria> but we're stil running low on disk space as well, thanks to the morons at biomirror by the looks of things that never clean out their archive
<Symmetria> Kerbero yeah
<Kerbero> i can use up one of those at a time
<Kerbero> maybe two
<Symmetria> 10gig fiber nic 
<sflr> superfly, some changes to the site. for example fixing the Events, adding tweetroll and facebook box. Then under GetUbuntu add the latest releases.
<Symmetria> and unlike a lot of machines on 10gig nics, this thing actually has 10gig of backend internet bandwidth hooked to it ;p
<Kerbero> nice
<superfly> sflr: ever played with Drupal?
<Kerbero> i would find it interesting to iperf that machine again some time
<Kerbero> from 3 machines on gigabit here
<sflr> yes, I used Drupal before superfly. I can do the changes.
<inetpro> Symmetria: that's only like 288,000 hits per hour
<sflr> Symmetria, is it only ONE server? I would rather setup up 3 lower specs and load balance it. 128gig RAM not cheepo
<superfly> sflr: I can give you admin access on the site, but I don't have the authority to give you access to the physical server. That said, I can load up modules for you.
<sflr> superfly, that is fine. I find the right modules then I let you know to upload it. Then I include it on the site.
<inetpro> awstats should not suffer from that!?
<sflr> where is the site hosted superfly?
<Symmetria> inetpro dont ask me, it doesnt love it :p
<superfly> sflr: on CLUG's VPS at Frogfoot
<sflr> Symmetria, other question is how often people look at the reports?
<inetpro> sflr: hence me asking how the logs are handled
<sflr> ok superfly, thanks. let me check the modules then first and take it from there.
<inetpro> if you break up the logs in smaller chunks then awstats should smile at the generation process
<sflr> inetpro, yeah. what's wrong with Google Analytics? :) @ Symmetria
<inetpro> sflr: eish, no!
<superfly> sflr: I presume you already have an account on the site?
<sflr> superfly, i dont. can register one now. give me a sec.
 * inetpro not likes google analytics
<superfly> sflr: as someone who uses SF.net's stats, I can tell you they don't want to use GA, and they need a specialised stats solution
<inetpro> and like many others I blacklist it with my noscript
<sflr> superfly, i registered on the site: sflr username
<superfly> awesome
<inetpro> you can't beat stats that are generated directly from local logs
<superfly> sflr: an example of how to use the SourceForge stats: http://openlp.org/stats.html
<Symmetria> I hate shifting crap around on these arrays, so much stuff all over the place
 * Symmetria does some loopback mounts to make this easier
<sflr> I agree regarding the sites, I was referring more to the fact that remote logging will chew Google RAM and not local
<charl> nn all
<inetpro> charl: good night
<sflr> thanks for the link. so the SF stats are generated from awstats log files?
<Symmetria> root@mirror:/var/log/nginx# du -h
<Symmetria> 21G     .
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> and thats with everything older than 6 hours gzipped 
<Kerbero> wtf!
<Symmetria> Kerbero lol, its a busy system :) I just checked, those 70 hits a second  was a way out figure :P 70 
<Symmetria> that was 70 hits a second on the ubuntu mirror alone :p
<superfly> sflr: that's just the download stats for one of my open source projects, which is gathered once a day from the SF.net stats API
<Symmetria> combined, its god knows how many
<inetpro> yikes!
<sflr> haha Symmetria *scratches head*
<inetpro> Symmetria: what web server?
<Symmetria> inetpro nginx
<inetpro> ahh
<Symmetria> (well, a slightly modified version of nginx, but thats the base)
<inetpro> obviously with that log folder :-)
<Symmetria> apache was *WAY* 2 heavy
<superfly> for just serving files, yes, nginx is much better than Apache
<sflr> superfly, thanks for the admin on the site!
<superfly> sflr: np
<Symmetria> heh box will be a lot happier once it has 128gigs of ram though
<Symmetria> and ram upgrades are sooo cheap
<Symmetria> it cost 12 grand to upgrade that box from 64gig to 128gig 
<Symmetria> and thats on high speed server ram, desktop ram is even cheaper
<inetpro> does nginx not have a status output like apache2ctl? 
<Symmetria> (though going to 256gigs of ram, which we looked at, was a LOT more because then you start dealing with 16gig chips and those things are rather pricey)
<inetpro> where it can tell you the amount of req/sec
<Symmetria> inetpro nope it doesnt and apache2ctl tends to be horrifically inaccurate in many respects as well :)
<inetpro> I guess
<inetpro> depending on load
<sflr> Symmetria, is this local or international traffic?
<Symmetria> sflr mixture 
<Symmetria> we dont really split it up to notice 
<sflr> ok
<Symmetria> *shrug* the bandwidth is there and its all outbound and the machine will die long before the bandwidth saturates
<Symmetria> so its not like we care 2 much :)
<Symmetria> heh, the current bandwidth available to that machine is:
<Kerbero> can i get the machine when it is retired? :P
<Symmetria> 10gig on the NIC
<Symmetria> 10gig from that machines rack to the router at JINX
<Symmetria> 10gig from that machines rack to the router in bloemfontein thats on the ring that will take it to thei nternational router, which has 10gig of international bandwidth
<Symmetria> another 20gig to carry it the other way around the ring towards the international router 
<sflr> we have our own logging system, because most of our content is server from cache, so requests hardly hit the webservers. these logs are collated and sent to backend services to process. the files roll every 15 minutes. each file around 90GB
<Symmetria> so effectively, you could flatline 10gig as a combination of national and international and not feel it on either :p
<Symmetria> heh, if I look at the total external connectivity to the network by third parties
<Symmetria> its 20gig to NTT, 10gig to LINX, 10gig to JINX, 10gig to CINX, 10gig to AMSIX, 10gig to INIT-7, 2gig to Neotel, 20gig to Internet Solutions 
<Symmetria> oh, and 1gig to Telia 
<Symmetria> lol
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight when you get to bed
<sflr> does anybody know who is this email belong to: djnoeth@gmail.com ?
<Kilos> see youall morrow
<sflr> bye Kilos!
<Symmetria> http://valhalla.clue.be/~vort/doggie7.jpg
<sflr> Dewald J. Noeth
<Symmetria> ^^^ lol me and my puppy
<Kerbero> queery
<Symmetria> she's so cute :)
<Kerbero> nice safe :P
<sflr> cute :) looks freezing there :)
<Kerbero> no scrap that, nice mug
<Symmetria> lol, its bloody cold :P
<Symmetria> hahaha that cup is useful, its big and takes lots of coffee
<Symmetria> :p
<sflr> thanks Kerbero. will email him.
<Kerbero> no prob
<Kerbero> lots of coffee is good
<Symmetria> heh, that jacket I'm wearing in that photo is so awesomely warm :)
<Symmetria> and the leather is so soft its like they beat up some baby seals to make it :p
<sflr> what is the dog's name Symmetria?
<Symmetria> morocca, heh, name she had when I got her
<Symmetria> she was 9 months old when we got her
<Symmetria> lol, she's a tad psychotic :p
<Kerbero> i almost though you called it doggie :P
<sflr> is she wearing an outfit or blanket? lol
<sflr> doggie7
<Symmetria> lol, its a dog jersey thing I got at the pet store 
<Symmetria> cause she was shivering :p
<Symmetria> except its 2 big for her
<sflr> she will grow into it
<Symmetria> gotta go get a smaller one but lol, those things are bloody expensive
<Symmetria> lol, she stands and barks at me when I wont pay attention to her
<sflr> you must get her a baby seal leather jacket :P
<Symmetria> and if I keep ignoring her, she puts her paws on my desk and starts trying to bite my fingers while Im typing
<Symmetria> hahaha that jacket cost 500 euros, my dog aint getting that
<sflr> females all the same
<sflr> what?! wow, must be a good jacket then!
<Symmetria> heh, its a really nice jacket
<Symmetria> :p
<Symmetria> wouldnt normally spend that on a jacket, but lol iceland was cold as hell and the wind was bugging me
<Symmetria> I think I only have one piece of clothing worth more than that, and only because a friend of mine had bought it a few years before and NEVER worn it so he gave it to me for like, nothing
<Symmetria> :P then I went and found out what it actually cost and almost died 
<Symmetria> (15 grand leather trench coat)
<Symmetria> god I wish this damn rsync on mirror.ac.za to move this stuff around would hurry up
<sflr> yeah, those coats are really expensive! are you wearing it though?
<Symmetria> heh the trench coat I wear when i go out to certain pubs and goth / alternative clubs
<sflr> just for that you get VIP treatment already. hehe
<Symmetria> hehe 
<magespawn> educational evening gentlemen, good night all.
<inetpro> hmm.... what happened with the time?
<Kerbero> well, rsync ate it
<inetpro> Kerbero: ahh, nou verstaan ek
<sflr> ate who?
#ubuntu-za 2012-06-21
<Kilos> morning superfly SmilyBorg_w and other early birds
<SmilyBorg_w> Morning :-)
<superfly> morning Kilos, SmilyBorg_w
<SmilyBorg> not sure I would call this early though. work started 34 minutes ago
<Kilos> did you's get the sites updated superfly 
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> Kilos: which sites?
<Kilos> those you and steven were doing?
<Kilos> or i can go read logs if you tell me how
<Kilos> yo sflr 
<sflr> good morning all
<superfly> Kilos: we weren't fixing anything, really...
<sflr> & Kilos 
<superfly> Kilos: sflr just has some ideas and I said I'm happy to assist where necessary
<sflr> superfly: got the Events working on the site and  added Twitter
<sflr> Kilos: go have a look
<Kilos> link please
<sflr> we can postpone Facebook , because it only supports Pages, not Groups :|
<sflr> http://ubuntu-za.org/
<Kilos> oh that one
<Kilos> ty
<superfly> nice, sflr
<sflr> superfly: can you add me on Google Analytics to see the reports? I saw there are some 404s I want to clean up and put in some SEO content. Would be nice to rank #1 for "Ubuntu South-Africa" :)
<superfly> sflr: how did you get the events working?
 * superfly couldn't figure that one out... then again, he didn't try very hard either
<Kilos> just refresh me on the open id thing please is it http:launchpad.net then ~mail addy
<Kilos> eish http://launchpad.net~mail
<sflr> superfly: The main problem was that it is a re-occuring meeting, and Google creates events up until year 2045! I think the script just bombs out. I also created a new Ubuntu-za calendar, and set the right time-zone, etc. I set the meeting to end in 3 years time
<Kilos> bit of a thumper going here
<superfly> sflr: GA done
<sflr> thanks superfly 
<superfly> we have a LOT of traffic from China 0_0
<superfly> I can only presume they are spammers
<sflr> yeah, i saw there were attempts to scrape member contact pages. also some XSS on the search box
<Kilos> opera is blocking out that captcha image
<Kilos> grrr
<sflr> superfly: maybe you could update Drupal to latest version on the site?
<charl> morning all
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> hi sflr 
<sflr> morning charl!
<superfly> sflr: yeah, I'll see if I can get that done in the next few days. feel free to nag until it gets done.
<sflr> lol. ok. will remind you
<Kilos> yo barns 
<sakhi> Morning all
<superfly> yo sakhi
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<Kilos> yo SmilyBorg do you eat bunny chows?
<SmilyBorg> no
<SmilyBorg> my poor mouth cant take the heat
<Kilos> lol
<SmilyBorg> my girlfriend loves them though
<SmilyBorg> why?
<Kilos> just wondered if you a real durbanite
<SmilyBorg> hehe
<Kilos> i lived on them when lifesaving
<SmilyBorg> born and raised here, but I think I still have a but much Norwegian jeans
<SmilyBorg> though something got mixed up because I cant stand the cold
<SmilyBorg> oh well
<Kilos> theres no cold in durbs
<SmilyBorg> I'm rather an odd one
<SmilyBorg> 1ts 16 here at the moment. thats cold in my book
<Kilos> yeah that is serious winter weather for durbs
<SmilyBorg> I'm not happy unless its above 23
<Kilos> lol same as me
<SmilyBorg> trouble is that if I dont move, I get icey cold
<Kilos> dont go to jhb during winter then
<SmilyBorg> and I spend a lot of time in front of PCs not moving
<SmilyBorg> hehe, was in JHB in winter for a weekend when I was younger. NEVER again
<charl> :D
<Kilos> yeah these peeps can go down there on holiday in june and swim
<charl> definitely don't come to europe, i have a feeling you won't like the -15 in the winter
<Kilos> we sued to freeze having to pull them out
<SmilyBorg> hehe
<SmilyBorg> lived in the UK for about 6 months. though that wasn't too bad with the internal heating
<Kilos> oh my -15°c is deep freeze temp
<Kilos> charl, you peeps must all have penguin genes
<Kilos> or walrus
<charl> yeah no this is weather for white people
<charl> i used to work in gaborone, it would be 18 degrees outside so i would be walking around in a t-shirt
<Kilos> eeek
 * Kilos checks skin
<charl> then i walk indoors, the botswanas are sitting there, shivering with scarfs and jackets on, and the heater burning next to them
<charl> in the summer, it would be 30 degrees, i am about to die so i want to put the air conditioning on
<charl> then the botswanas get angry because they are cold
<Kilos> lol 30°c is great weather
<charl> eh
<Kilos> swimming fishing etc
<charl> bah
<Kilos> rugby 
<SmilyBorg> off to a meeting. catch ya all later
<Kilos> cool SmilyBorg 
<charl> same here, have to carry on with work
<charl> ciao
<Kilos> ciao
<plustwo> morning all
<Kilos> yo plustwo 
<plustwo> yo yo Kilos, whadup?
<Kilos> not much methinks. peeps to busy
<plustwo> word!
<superfly> hey plustwo
<plustwo> oi superfly.... howdy?
<Kilos> hey plustwo you tweet?
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> sflr: well done
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<plustwo> is waar inetpro
<inetpro> and thanks Kilos for the tweet notification
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> was that ubuntu specific enough
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> im a swine at times hey
<sflr> hi inetpro. tx.
<inetpro> oh and thanks to superfly as well
<sflr> Kilos haha, just noticed now
<sflr> inetpro: can we have a short summary of the monthly meeting to be posted on the website?
<Kilos> ya that shoulda been done by the chair/chairs
<Kilos> next day already
<Kilos> slackers
<superfly> inetpro: moi?
<inetpro> superfly: for giving sflr the rights to fix things and all
<inetpro> sflr: I thought of summarising something but have honestly not had a chance
<dLimit> Greets
<inetpro> maybe this evening
<inetpro> dLimit: hi
 * inetpro goes back to work some more
<dLimit> Howzit going, inetpro?
<plustwo> dLimit: hi
<dLimit> Hi plustwo 
<Kilos> lo dLimit 
<dLimit> Kilos: good morning
<sflr> inetpro:  maybe nuvolari can do it? :)
<Kilos> i left him a reminder yesterday sflr but he also seems snowed under
<SmilyBorg> back
<Kilos> wb SmilyBorg 
<SmilyBorg> just got a datacenter move sprung on me for tomorrow afternoon
<SmilyBorg> oh joy
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> strongs
<plustwo> hi SmilyBorg
<SmilyBorg> Hey plustwo
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> got another 45 terabytes of space on the way for mirror.ac.za
<Symmetria> and the upgrade to 128gig of ram is on the way
<Symmetria> bloody machine ran outta space on one of the smaller arrays, so gonna switch the disks in that one out with 3 terabyte disks instead of the 1 tb disks that are in it 
<Kilos> well done Symmetria 
<inetpro> Kilos: I guess when Symmetria is done with the upgrade you could tweet about it
<Kilos> thumbs up inetpro 
<inetpro> in fact if you really want you could tweet about it now, just need to fin the right wording
<inetpro> and the permission from Symmetria
<Kilos> he will surely say when its complete
<SmilyBorg> is that why mirror.ac.za was down yesterday?
<Kilos> yip SmilyBorg 
<Kilos> Symmetria, can you give me the permission to tweet from ubuntuza with the info on what you have done to our mirror
<Kilos> and/or maybe some specs with the info
<Kilos> will see what the guys want tweeted
<Kilos> yo queery 
<Symmetria> Kilos would rather wait till the ram upgrade is in before we start tweeting :) lets get it done instead of just ordered first
<Kilos> ok ty Symmetria 
<Kilos> do you tweet Symmetria 
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> vodacom seems to be working well today, or is everyones connection better
<Kilos> ?
<Kerbero> Symmetria, i see my updates started working again round 1
<Kerbero> thanx a lot or working so late fixing it
<Kerbero> *1 last night
<Kilos> whew dedicated fella
<inetpro> Kerbero, Kilos: I'm sure he gets paid to do the job
<inetpro> Kilos: what's for lunch?
<Kilos> Maaz, whats for lunch
<Maaz> I'm sure Kentucky would go down well Kilos
<Kilos> here by me peanut butter sarmy
<inetpro> Kilos: that sounds good can I give you my delivery address?
<Kilos> veggie soup tonight
<Kilos> yip
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> :-)
<Kilos> i can also smile at times
<inetpro> at least I've had luch already
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> not too much hey
<Kilos> tummy full eyes pull closed
<sflr> what a day! I need some music
<sflr> superfly: can remove the wiki subdomain on the website? its loading the www content currently, resulting in broken links and duplicate content. thanks
<superfly> sflr: hrm, it's supposed to redirect
<superfly> sflr: I'll have a look this evening, just remind me
<sflr> thanks superfly. www redirect, not wiki. I will remind you tonight
<sflr> superfly, inetpro: do you know who could get an updated list of Ubuntu distros for this page? http://ubuntu-za.org/get-ubuntu
<inetpro> sflr: hmm.. no idea where that comes from
<inetpro> what does that page do even?
<superfly> sflr: go to admin/build/taxonomy
<Kilos> Maaz, ubuntu releases
<Maaz> Kilos: ubuntu releases are 4.10 (Warty Warthog), 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog), 5.10 (Breezy Badger), 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake), 6.10 (Edgy Eft), 7.04 (Feisty Fawn), 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon), 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron), 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex), 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope), 9.10 (Karmic Koala), 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx), 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat), 11.04 (Natty Narwhal), 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot)
<superfly> ag
<sflr> inetpro: you can put in your area and cd you want, then it lists people in that area you can get CDs from
<superfly> sflr: admin/content/taxonomy
<sflr> Kilos: 12.04?
<Kilos> oneiric
<sflr> thanks superfly 
<inetpro> sflr: see also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Kilos> isnt it
<inetpro> Kilos: that list is even outdated
<Kilos> my goodnes
<sflr> 12.04 Precise Pangolin
<Kilos> im way behind
<Kilos> thats it ya
<Kilos> whew
 * Kilos retires
<Kilos> wonder why maaz didnt know
<Kilos> doff bot
<sflr> thanks inetpro for the releases link
<inetpro> Maaz: ubuntu releases
<Maaz> inetpro: ubuntu releases are 4.10 (Warty Warthog), 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog), 5.10 (Breezy Badger), 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake), 6.10 (Edgy Eft), 7.04 (Feisty Fawn), 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon), 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron), 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex), 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope), 9.10 (Karmic Koala), 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx), 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat), 11.04 (Natty Narwhal), 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot), 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin)
<inetpro> while it's a bit long it is now up to date
<Kilos> well done inetpro 
<inetpro> sflr: np
<Kilos> inetpro, sorry same time as you told him i had say forget and cant get it right
<Kilos> Maaz, ubuntu releases
<Maaz> ubuntu releases are 4.10 (Warty Warthog), 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog), 5.10 (Breezy Badger), 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake), 6.10 (Edgy Eft), 7.04 (Feisty Fawn), 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon), 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron), 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex), 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope), 9.10 (Karmic Koala), 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx), 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat), 11.04 (Natty Narwhal), 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot), 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangol
<Kilos> wont take the last bit
<Kilos> grrr
<sflr> list updated: http://ubuntu-za.org/get-ubuntu
<Kilos> well done sflr 
<sflr> Kilos: please dont tweet about it. haha
<Kilos> you handy to have around hey?
<Kilos> i will only tweet what you guys agree on
<sflr> need to kill lunch time with some fun work. hehe
<sflr> was just kidding Kilos!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> was that a hint to actually tweet it
<sflr> nono. i'm trying to get some tweet material on the site first
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> anyone heard any news about an earth quake in or near aus
<sflr> inetpro: I thought to upload the unity user guide pdf to the site. we might get some traffic from it while the official page is down on ubuntu.com. what do you think? 
<Kilos> yeah good idea
<Kilos> better than that funny site
<Kilos> funny name site
<sflr> this one on 2012 June 19 10:53:29 UTC?
<inetpro> sflr: if not why not?
<inetpro> just check the copyright
<sflr> inetpro: I dont know about the bandwith available
<inetpro> sflr: ask superfly
<sflr> Kilos: Latest Earthquakes in the World - Past 7 days: http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/
<sflr> ok. it seems php upload limit is 2mb currently. pdf is 3mb. i speak to him tonight
<Kilos> ty sflr will see if i can wget anything
<charl> hi all
<Kilos> hi charl 
<sflr> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos, sflr
<Kilos> all is out to late lunch
<inetpro> Kilos: AIR Worldwide : moderate earthquake hits Victoria State in Australia http://www.newsinsurances.co.uk/air-worldwide-moderate-earthquake-hits-victoria-state-australia/0169488037
<inetpro> charl: wb
<Kilos> how far is that from melbourne. saw inna mail from facebook tara says house shook some but nothing broke
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: ...Today’s earthquake struck near the southeast coast of Australia 10 km southwest of Moe, the closest population centre, and 120 km southwest of Melbourne,...
<inetpro> According to the USGS, the earthquake struck at a depth of 9.9 km, making this a shallow event. Shaking lasted for 30 to 40 seconds, according to local accounts.
<Kilos> oh my just memebered melbourne is in vic state
<charl> thanks inetpro 
<charl> wow that sounds bad
<charl> 5.3 ... well it could have been worse...
<Kilos> yeah small one
<sflr> that's the same earthquake. it was on tuesday, 19th
<charl> yeah that shouldn't have created any serious damage
<sflr> http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/usb000ajek#summary
<sflr> I wonder how is to live in Japan. tremors every day.
<charl> they have tremors every day?
<Kilos> whew not lekker
<sflr> yes, baby earthquakes
<charl> hmmm
<sflr> that australian earthquake is really strange
<inetpro> sflr: hmm... you sure that's the same as Tuesday?
<charl> sflr: i don't think japan worries too much about earthquakes... i think it's the tsunamis that create the big problem
<charl> on the positive side, they are well prepared for those
<inetpro> that article is dated today
<charl> but if a really big one comes... well we saw what happens then
<sflr> yes inetpro, but USGS has the real time tracking. the time is the same. and i searched for Air Worldwide australia earthquake and news posts came up from the 20th with the same details and times.
<inetpro> yikes!
<sflr> sounds like a dodgy site: http://www.newsinsurances.co.uk/. haha
<inetpro> I hate it when people publish articles referring to today without specifying it correctly
<inetpro> sflr: true
<sflr> its for SEO. lol
<inetpro> Kilos: what did Tara say? when did she feel the shaking?
<sflr> there were many aftershocks, inetpro look at this, beginning almost funny: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jk5O1yzmqa0 (5.2M - Biggest Quake to Hit Victoria, AU in 30 Years - June 19, 2012)
<Kilos> Krice Verta
<Kilos> Krice Verta updated her status: "How was that earthquake last night, guys!? My house shook - but only very slightly. And there's no damage. :D"
<Kilos> i got that at 09.25 inetpro 
<Kilos> havent been in contact today
<inetpro> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<Kilos> yo smile 
<smile> hi! :DD
<smile> :
<smile> what are you doing Kilos ? :)
<Kilos> as little as possible smile
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> actually looking after sheep and soup
<smile> :D
<smile> ^^
<smile> Kerbero[dsp]: hi! :D
<smile> :o
<Kilos> yo HawkiesZA 
<HawkiesZA> Ola
<smile> HawkiesZA: ola!! :D
<HawkiesZA> What did I miss?
<Kilos> not very much
<Kilos> sflr, been doing some work on http://ubuntu-za.org/get-ubuntu
<Kilos> and  http://ubuntu-za.org/
<Kilos> we all been resting
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hiya psydroid 
<Kilos> queery1985, whats the relevance of 1985?
<Kilos> born then?
<charl> have any of you seen this film http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1414378/
<charl> Tracker (2010)
<psydroid> I have the funny problem that Ubuntu 10.04 works better with my wireless network card in my laptop than 12.04, so I'm multibooting between both releases
<charl> psydroid: what type of wireless card do you use?
<charl> i assume it's an on-board interface, not really a card :)
<Kilos> inetpro, superfly please can you give me a link for the kubuntu 12.04 iso
<Kilos> for ian
<inetpro> hmm... hang on
<Kilos> or one of you other guys if you got it for me
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> Kilos: 32bit or 64bit?
<charl> yeah was just about to ask the same question :)
<charl> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/precise/release/kubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<Kilos> 32 please
<charl> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/precise/release/kubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<charl> the second one then
<Kilos> ty
<charl> while on the topic, why isn't 12.04 on the za mirror http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/ubuntu-release/kubuntu/ ?
<charl> last version on there is 11.10
<charl> Kilos: i assume you wanted the link to the desktop iso, not the alternate one?
<inetpro> ahh, charl beat me to that
 * inetpro was trying to find it on the za mirror
<charl> Kilos: the alternate is the one with the text installer
<Kilos> ty charl. have you got the alt one too?
<charl> Kilos: one sec
<Kilos> ya its your working time inetpro 
<Kilos> so you forgiven
<charl> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/precise/release/kubuntu-12.04-alternate-i386.iso
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> ty charl 
<charl> np
<inetpro> charl: perhaps Symmetria can load it for us when he's got more disk space
<charl> inetpro: oh yes, forgot about that already
<charl> i would really like to know what is the difference between the ubuntu "amd64 mac" and "amd64 pc" builds
<charl> i always ran the regular amd64 builds on my macbook
<inetpro> charl: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37999/what-is-different-about-the-mac-iso-image
<Kilos> is that amd cpu specific or will it be fine on intels too
<smile> brb
<inetpro> Kilos: should be fine on intel
<charl> inetpro: ah that's very interesting, thanks
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<charl> so it's all got to do with booting
<charl> i never had any issues with booting the regular amd64 builds, as a matter of fact, i did try the amd64+mac build once and i couldn't get it to boot
<charl> but that all makes sense then, i think i have too new a version
<charl> the instruction set should be identical to the pc because my macbook had a regular intel core i5 processor
<inetpro> charl: interesting indeed
 * inetpro stays as far as possible away from mac 
<charl> generally i do that as well but i used to work for a company where everyone used a mac
<charl> so i also got one (paid for by the company)
<inetpro> and the worst of it all is the mouse
<inetpro> I can't stand that thing
<charl> i would never blow a ton of money on a (mostly) standard intel-based chipset with a nice casing
<charl> i totally agree with you regarding the mouse, i used one for 30 mins and my hand got a cramp, no kidding
<charl> the keyboard is also extremely "flat"
<inetpro> for the nstuff I do I really don't need a mac
<inetpro> s/nstuff/stuff/
<sflr> thats lots of stuff. haha
<inetpro> sflr: exactly :-)
<inetpro> but everyone else is welcome to use a mac
<charl> the macbook has a nice large touchpad, so that's a positive, but you can't replace the battery without opening the whole thing up
<charl> that is completely braindead
<charl> the battery is the #1 thing you replace in a laptop and on a normal laptop you can just "click" the thing off
<inetpro> charl: no, it's called lock-in
<charl> and if you dispose the laptop, the lithium ion battery needs to be treated as chemical waste
<charl> lol yeah a proprietary lock-in
<sflr> charl, that's how they make you buy new one. I stopped using Apple products as soon as my Ipods battery died and found out the solution is to buy a new one.
<charl> bah
<SmilyBorg> apparently the battery is glued in in the new retina display mac book pro
<charl> and then they have it about pollution and wasting the world's resources
<charl> SmilyBorg: oh that is so evil
<SmilyBorg> yup
<Kilos> sjoe
<sflr> specially that glue. is hazardous. haha
<inetpro> SmilyBorg: don't tell Symmetria
<charl> the apple has gotten rotten :)
<inetpro> he loves the mac :-)
<SmilyBorg> and the ram is soldered to the motherboard so you cant upgrade
<charl> SmilyBorg: a couple of months ago i was looking at buying one of the new acer ultrabooks
<charl> SmilyBorg: i got a demo model to play with, it was super light and i was quite keen to buy one
<charl> SmilyBorg: then i decided against it for that exact reason - the ram is on-board and there are NO expansion slots
<Kilos> ok who can modify this command to update the iso?
<Kilos> zsync -i ubuntu.iso http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/ubuntu-release/precise/ubuntu-12.04.1-Desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<charl> SmilyBorg: i do a lot of virtualisation and would like minimally 8GB of ram, preferably more
<SmilyBorg> ya. ultrabooks are nice and they have their purpose, but they are not for everyone
<charl> yup
<SmilyBorg> ya, same here
<charl> Kilos: sorry what exactly are you trying to do?
<SmilyBorg> I'll deal with a bigger machine just to have 8-16GB ram and 700GB+ of hard drive
<Kilos> update a downloaded iso before burning to cd charl 
<inetpro> Kilos: I think that link should be http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/precise/release/kubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<psydroid> charl, hi, Sitecom WL-180 v1 001 "Wireless Network 300N Cardbus Card"
<charl> update the iso... ok
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: but hang on
<Kilos> yes?
 * Kilos hangs on
<inetpro> was that original kubuntu or ubuntu?
<charl> oh now i see, sorry never used the zsync command before, had to go look it up
<charl> makes sense now
<inetpro> Kilos: and what version?
<Kilos> he will download the 12.04 iso then we want to update it before burning to cd
<charl> SmilyBorg: actually i don't really know if it matters that much anymore, i want to move my virtual machines onto a central server so i can use a smaller laptop
<Kilos> same as i did with lucid
<inetpro> Kilos: updates are not part of the release cd
<charl> SmilyBorg: i'm connected pretty-much everywhere i am in any case so with rdp and ssh i can do whatever i need to do remotely
<psydroid> hi inetpro
<psydroid> hoi smile
<SmilyBorg> charl: that works for me when I'm at home or the office, but not when I'm mobile
<inetpro> psydroid: hi
<inetpro> eish! my day not over yet
 * inetpro bbl
<SmilyBorg> I prefer having too much power rather than not enough
<charl> SmilyBorg: yeah, same here, i guess i'm just not "mobile" that much anymore, used to travel a lot but now it's just the 10-min commute between my home and office every day
<charl> that's true
<charl> psydroid: ah i see, i never really used that particular card
<SmilyBorg> charl: ya, I'm mainly home or office bound these days, but I'm looking at running some classes soon so big laptop, or small laptop and drag small servers along
<charl> bah dragging servers along is a pain
<charl> especially on an airplane
<charl> too heavy as well
<SmilyBorg> ya
<smile> hoi psydroid :)
<SmilyBorg> I'm using HP MicroServers  at the moment for test environments which are fine for draging around town, but not on a plane
<charl> ah interesting
<Kilos> inetpro, when you get back. that zsync command might work once kubuntu is on our mirror
<inetpro> Kilos: yes but there will be no difference
<charl> yeah i don't see the difference either to be honest
<Kilos> when i used it on lucid it got 200m of updates remember
<inetpro> Kilos: that's because there was an old version and a new version
<Kilos> cocooncrash, will have to explain it to you guys
<inetpro> there was a 2nd release
<Kilos> was updating the iso taken off the cd from canonical
<inetpro> Kilos: in fact there was 4 releases of Lucid
<inetpro> or is that 5 even
<Kilos> ok if one downloads and iso now of 12.04 is it the same as whats on the official cd?
<inetpro> 10.04, 10.04.1, 10.04.2, 10.04.3 and 10.04.4
<inetpro> Kilos: yep
<inetpro> there's no 2nd release yet
<inetpro> but there are many updates
<Kilos> so then the zsync command should fetch updates for that iso
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> zsync is really useful for updating releases, especially daily snapshots during development
<inetpro> but real releases don't come that often
<Kilos> oh is that only for like 12.04.1
<Kilos> etc
<inetpro> Kilos: yebo yes
<Kilos> so when will that be released
<Kilos> that will be once lotsa bugs are repaired hey
<sflr> there were tons of updates since 12.04 release. I get updates almost every day
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> Kilos: according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule?action=show&redirect=PreciseReleaseSchedule Ubuntu 12.04.1 should come on August 23rd
<Kilos> sjoe thats still a while ty inetpro 
<inetpro> and Ubuntu 12.04.2 on 31 January 2013
<inetpro> and Ubuntu 12.04.3 on 15 August 2013
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> and Ubuntu 12.04.4 on 24 January 2014
<inetpro> Kilos: and that is only because it is a LTS release
<Kilos> ok ty
<charl> yeah lts hey
<Kilos> i go let sheep in quick
<sflr> Kilos you remind me of the farmer from Shaun the Sheep cartoons on Cbeebies :D
<charl> bbl
<Kilos> lol @sf
<Kilos> sflr,  too
<Kilos> hard work sheep
<Kilos> always one short
<Kilos> stupid animals, only good for chops and roasts
<sflr> hahaha Kilos 
<superfly> sflr: if you want any farming tips, ask Kilos... He's quite the pro
<sflr> hehe superfly. the only farms I get close to is webfarms :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> not even a potplant at home sflr 
<Kilos> sjoe
<sflr> superfly: I want to ask you if we can upload the Unity guide to the site? Its 3MB http://frenchfortunecookie.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/unity-5-10-0-final-pdf.pdf
<sflr> gardening yes, but no farming
<Kilos> aw not even a rooster to crow you awake inna morns
<superfly> sflr: I saw, will do that when I'm home.
<sflr> ok superfly thanks. wasnt sure if you saw it
<Kilos> he sees all
<sflr> Kilos: I have worm farm! hope that counts :)
<Kilos> just forgets at times
<superfly> Hehe, Kilos
<Kilos> red wrigglers sflr 
<sflr> its for compost
<Kilos> those that make vermicast?
<Kilos> or ordinary earth worms
<sflr> not that our household produces so much waste
<sflr> i dont Kilos, I bought them in the shop. I was told they make organic into compost :)
<Kilos> inna black bin with roof on top and drain hole at the bottom?
<sflr> I havent seen the worms in a year. just keep adding stuff. I think they eat at night.
<sflr> yeah, that one. it has a tap for juice!
<Kilos> they dont like light
<Kilos> you can take that juice and mix it 50 to 1 with water and spray on plants leaves or water plants with it
<Kilos> juice is called vermitea
<sflr> yes, thats what I use the juice for. pretty handy. and not that stinky like the one from the nursery
<sflr> Kilos: you are a pro! learnt today :)
<Kilos> yeah they pureify it. its not rotten stuff anymore
<superfly> sflr: told you! ;-)
<sflr> haha, yes. 
<sflr> superfly: there are many feeds aggregated on the site but some are dead links. are the feeds still being imported into the site?
<superfly> sflr: uh, I'll have to have a look. Are the links to the blogs themselves dead, or are the links in the feeds bad?
<superfly> i remember maiatoday's blog was a little weird
<sflr> some links to the blogs. few crons have an exclamation marks next to them
<superfly> Ah, OK, we should investigate and refresh/prune
<sflr> i can go through them and get you a list of which are not working
<sflr> ok guys. home time. chatter later.
<superfly> sflr: well, I don't mind if you purge, I just wanna check too.
<sflr> yes please,  i dont want to nuke some precious feeds
<superfly> Cool, chat later : -)
<Kilos> go safe sflr 
<Kilos> hmmm
<Kilos> is gnome-desktop in the 12.04 repo guys?
<superfly> Kilos: depending on your definition, yes and no
<superfly> evening sflr
<sflr> hi all. rainy evening in CT
<sflr> hi superf
<superfly> indeed
<sflr> superfly
<sflr> it seems gonna be rainy for few days
<sflr> outdoor weekend plans changed
<sflr> superfly, can I remind you about the website stuff? :)
<Kilos> oh my goodnes . ubuntu-desktop could be use on 11.04 to make it gnome not unity
<Kilos> i was hoping same will be for 12.04
<sflr> Kilos, you installed 12.04?
<sflr> anybody used http://www.jotform.com/ form builder? wow, this is the shizzle! just saved me 2 hours of work :)
<smile> Kilos: :D
<superfly> Hmmm, slick looking interface. But does it blend?
<Kilos> not yet sflr . want to try when/if ian gets here
<Kilos> smile,  :D
<Kilos> whatever that is
<smile> Kilos: a smiley (happy one)
<Kilos> ah whats the good of an unhappy smile
<Kilos> better to grimace then
<smile> yes :)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> which one is correct guys
<Kilos> aandete or aand ete
 * Kilos needs to go back to school and get my money back
<Kilos> they didnt teach me not to forget
 * superfly is back at the PC at last
<Kilos> yay for superfly 
<Kilos> superfly,   aandete or aand ete
<superfly> Kilos: I'm the Engelsman, I don't know why you're asking me :-P
<Kilos> no then you would be cutman
<Kilos> nuvolari,   aandete or aand ete
<Kilos> who else here is a van der merwe
<Kilos> inetpro,  aandete or aand ete
<Kilos> hi there cocooncrash 
<cocooncrash> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> tara says the beds shook with the quake but no serious
<Kilos> not
<superfly> Kilos: that's good to hear
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> Moe is four hours away
<Kilos> thats where it was
<Kilos> superfly, you sticking tongue out at me?
<Kilos> looked in mxits smileys for the text
<bmg505> if this is not hard core I really do not know   https://github.com/alevchuk/vim-clutch
<superfly> bmg505: I saw that earlier today...
<bmg505> weird peeps in this world
<smile> bye! :)
<Kilos> cheers smile
<Kilos> be good
<smile> :D
<Kilos> wb psydroid 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> mkaty
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> sjoe
<psydroid> ty Kilos
<psydroid> that's,just what I needed
<Kilos> night all. i gotta go crash now
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> môre is nog n dag
<superfly> sflr: what PDF is it that you want uploaded?
<superfly> oh right, that one.
<superfly> sflr: http://ubuntu-za.org/sites/default/files/unity-5-10-0-final-pdf.pdf
<sflr> thanks superfly!
<superfly> sflr: make sure to set your input format if you're posting anything...
<sflr> superfly, i was thinking to make a story and include a link to the pdf. is there anything else i must do?
<superfly> sflr: if you want likns to work, set yoiur input format (below the body) to full html, or whatever it's called
<superfly> *links
<sflr> oh yes, I set it like that. full html
<sflr> superfly, any chance you can fix the wiki subdomain or remove it completely?
<superfly> er, lemme see
<sflr> Twitter is struggling tonight
<superfly> sflr: try now
<sflr> cool. redirecting to wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/
<sflr> thanks superfly its working now
<superfly> automagically!
<sflr> always automagical. haha
<sflr> I added it here http://ubuntu-za.org/news/2012/06/21/unity-orientation-guide-ubuntu-1204-lts
<sflr> now where is Kilos to tweet this?
<sflr> inetpro, do you have access to @ubuntuza?
<inetpro> uh?
<inetpro> sflr: you don't?
<sflr> to post a tweet inetpro
<sflr> i dont. remember it was maiatoday, nuvolari and Kilos
<inetpro> ok, lemme try, what must I tweet?
<sflr> Unity Orientation Guide for Ubuntu 12.04 LTS  - http://ubuntu-za.org/news/2012/06/21/unity-orientation-guide-ubuntu-1204-lts
<sflr> superfly uploaded the file and I added a post for it
<inetpro> hmm... twidder is very slow
<sflr> yes, they are having problems tonight
<sflr> we can leave it for tomorrow. no rush.
<inetpro> done
<inetpro> luckily kilos asked me to help the other day
<inetpro> sflr: ^^
<sflr> yay its working :)
<sflr> thanks inetpro
<inetpro> sflr: np
<inetpro> sorry, I been busy with other thingys the whole evening
<sflr> yeah me too :)
<Kerbero> is it only our network or is our loving mirror.ac.za down again?
<sflr> it seems down Kerbero
<Kerbero> o ok
<Kerbero> hopefully Symmetria knows
#ubuntu-za 2012-06-22
<Kilos> mornin superfly and other early risers
<superfly> Morning Kilos
<superfly> Been keeping well?
<Kilos> yes ty superfly and you flies
<Kilos> hows mommy doing
<superfly> She's OK. Lots of pain still, and very tired all the time.
<Kilos> eish. not too much longer
<Kilos> last month is the worst i think
<Kilos> hi RootChaos 
<Kilos> did you guys get the guide outa the fortune cookie thing superfly or does it still go there?
<Kilos> was there a permissions prob
<superfly> Kilos: oh, yes oom. inetpro even tweeted about it for us.
<Kilos> lol thats why i asked saw the tiny link
<Kilos> and found pidgin has a retweet button too
<superfly> I'm really happen someone has decided to take a keen interest in the site - I just don't have the time for it - it has a lot of potential
<superfly> *happy
<Kilos> yeah steve is a welcome newcomer at this time
<Kilos> but had too chuckle about the meeting and refrain from saying "told you so"
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> told them should be a 2 hour meet
<superfly> Hehe, yes, but it was a really good meet.
<Kilos> yeah text was flowing so fast i had to slow xchat down by scrolling back and reading
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> Long time since we've had one of those
<Kilos> when im reading one line and next comment comes in i get lost
<Kilos> you on the train?
<superfly> Yup.
<Kilos> how long is the trip each way
<superfly> 45 minutes
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> i had to come on early to tease smilyborg
<superfly> Kilos: I'll take 45 minutes on the train over an hour or more in the traffic, wasting petrol and paying exhorbitant parking rates
<Kilos> yeah i agree superfly . only a bike could compete but not too safe anymore
<superfly> since I started taking the train I have spent a third, or less, of what I used to spend on petrol
<superfly> per month.
<Kilos> wow that helps
<Kilos> petrol is a killer nowadays . my sis is crying too
<superfly> Yup. "More" money to spend on baby...
<Kilos> they say we may get a 75c per litre drop next month if all goes well
<superfly> It's horrendous
<superfly> Oh really? Awesome
<Kilos> too many factors involved though i think, they like keeping it up
<superfly> Hier kom die stasie, will chat later!
<Kilos> go safe
<Kilos> hi SmilyBorg_w beatcha
<SmilyBorg_w> Hi there
<Kilos> my biggest traffic prob is untangling outa the bedding into the cold
<SmilyBorg> I totaly understand that
<Kilos> hehe
 * superfly is at the office
<Kilos> yay
<superfly> breakfast and coffee
<Kilos> there is a tweet at ubuntuza is it retweetable or not specific enough?
<Kilos> Tool to do a 'quick and dirty' diff of two text or code fragments http://t.co/ncpdrOHl * rt
<superfly> Kilos: use the Ubuntu-ZA Twitter account as a news tool. Unless the tweet directed at Ubuntu-ZA is about some news about Ubuntu-ZA, just leave it
<Kilos> ok then ill unfollow wernersmit too
<Kilos> ty superfly 
 * Kilos tries to put together my curry recipe for those with tender mouths but can enjoy really tasty curry
<Kilos> wont tweet it no worry
<superfly> Kilos: unfollow everyone
<Kilos> i thought i had superfly 
<Kilos> yo charl zeref 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
 * Kilos sees deegee
<Kilos> hiya sflr 
<superfly> morning sflr
<sflr> morning guys! 
<sflr> hey Kilos, superfly 
<Kilos> sflr, keep up the good work
<sflr> thanks Kilos, working hard here. haha. just need some caffeine I think
<Kilos> yeah caffeine good stuff
<charl> yeah same here, was yawning this morning after getting into the office
<charl> got my caffiene fix now so am starting to wake up :)
<sflr> sent the guys to get some woolies coffee and muffins :)
<sflr> charl haha. just what I need. Fingers are doing the walking, but eyes still closing
<Kilos> moer koffie
<Kilos> perculted methinks is the word
<Kilos> airlines used to serve great coffee
<Kilos> airlines/airports
<sflr> I dont drink coffee on flights. I rather try to sleep! :)
<Kilos> hehe
 * Kilos never flown
<superfly> Kilos: percolated
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<sflr> Kilos: you'll be flying soon to Australia :)
 * Kilos will be offline on monday till eskom has connected rebuilt power line
<Kilos> God willing yes sflr 
<charl> have flown a lot and my experience has been that airline coffee sucks
<charl> on american airlines they serve you starbucks, yuck!
<charl> on south african airlines, the coffee tastes like instant coffee, i don't know which is worse
<Kilos> i used to stop often on the way home after work at the durban airport just for coffee
<sflr> charl: I think its the milk what makes it taste yukky
<sflr> airports are different. you can get nice coffees.
<charl> sflr: no i always take my coffee black
<Kilos> mind you nescafe classic is good, but expensive
<sflr> charl: ok. its must be recoffee then. haha
<Kilos> lol plastic coffee
<charl> i don't like nescafe classic either, although it's better than that spew ricoffee
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<charl> i have to admit that i get rather irritated when people offer me "coffee" and i end up having to drink that spew
<Kilos> better than water
<charl> if you want to serve me chicory then ask me if i want chicory, not coffee
<Kilos> have you seen what fish do in it
<sflr> I drink the Jacobs green at home, but price almost doubled in the last 5 years
<sflr> haha charl that's true
<charl> jacobs isn't too bad actually
<charl> for an instant coffee, i mean, used to drink that in pretoria
<Kilos> all prices are crazy in sa at the moment
<sflr> Kilos: fish in coffee?
<charl> Kilos: quite honestly i would rather have clean water than chicory :)
<Kilos> ricoffy better than water
<charl> i hate the taste of chicory
<charl> by chicory i was referring to ricoffy :)
<Kilos> because of what fish do in water sflr 
<charl> mostly just chicory with a bit of added coffee and some sugars
 * superfly drinks ricoffy
<charl> nescafe is a swiss company, ricoffy is so low budget they don't even sell it in europe
<Kilos> we actually grew chicory, makes good food for sheep
<charl> only place i have ever seen it is africa
<charl> yeah chicory is a herb, the roots can be made into a brew
<superfly> The only place you get things like 1-ply toilet paper is in africa too - low-cost solutions for poorer countries
<charl> that's a good point, i can't remember ever seeing 1-ply in europe either
<Kilos> yeah and the toilet rolls are shrinking in size too
<sflr> superfly: can you please install Nodewords module on the site when you have some time? http://drupal.org/project/nodewords
<Kilos> soon the toilet roll holder will take 2 rolls at a time
<charl> a funny thing i noticed is that the nescafe you buy in bangladesh is much nicer than the nescafe they sell in africa
<charl> bangladesh is one of the poorest countries in the world so budget has nothing to do with it (me thinks)
<charl> i wonder what the story behind that is...
<superfly> sflr: remind me tonight, I don't have access to the server from here
<sflr> charl: nescafe is a brand, they source the actual coffee from different places
<sflr> superfly: ok, thanks for the help last night
<charl> sflr: yeah that must be true, actually the nescafe they sell in europe is also quite nice, even though i rarely drink it
<charl> but you would think that they would source african nescafe from african coffee, some of the best coffee in the world
<charl> especially kenyan coffee.. oh my goodness that stuff is awesome (and expensive)
<charl> it's cheaper to buy imported south-american coffees than kenyan coffee in south africa
<sflr> same with mcdonalds, the only place I eat mcdonalds burger is argentina, because the meat is not processed, is genuine beef. the kind of you buy here at restaurants
<charl> never been to south america but in north america i live off mexican food
<charl> the american fast food tastes like real junk
<sflr> Im waiting for my colleague to return from Kenya. He promised he brings me coffee. I havent taste it yet
<charl> even though the americans seem to like it... poor guys don't know real food :S
<charl> sflr: i spent a month in nairobi at the ihub - they have a coffee bar called pete's, wow that's good stuff
<sflr> yes, after a while your tastebuds go numb and you forget how good food tastes
<charl> sflr: http://www.petescoffee.co.ke/
<superfly> sflr: http://www.beanthere.co.za/
<superfly> They are just around the corner from me, and their prices are not bad.
<charl> superfly: oh nice!
<superfly> Fair Trade FTW
<sflr> thanks. there is also a nice one in woodstock around the old biscuit mill
<sflr> i must check beanthere out. I never noticed it and drive there every day. haha
<superfly> sflr: we should meet there one day :-)
<superfly> organise an ubuntu hour there :-D
<superfly> or an Ubuntu half-hour for those who don't have a long lunch
<superfly> Maaz: tell magespawn I can see where your shop is
<Maaz> superfly: Okay, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
<sflr> good idea superfly! Ubuntu Coffee Break :)
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> eskom/pta power deliver warning note power will be off on the 25th then turns it off today for an hour
<charl> Maaz: tell Symmetria http://i.imgur.com/QMw9m.gif
<Maaz> charl: Okay, I'll tell Symmetria on freenode
<sflr> Kilos: why is the power being turned off? maintenance or electricity shortage?
<Kilos> dunno today but they say that new power line being connected monday sflr 
<Kilos> we have had on/offs for a year or more now
<Kilos> my whole unsaved curry recipe gone
 * Kilos cries
<Kilos> yo dLimit 
<dLimit> Kilos hi
<dLimit> How are ya?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<dLimit> I'm good
<dLimit> Hungry
<Kilos> lol
<sflr> where is it gone to?
<sflr> I think Vodacom's SMS spam filter is broken. I got 5 insurance and deal offer SMSs this morning
<Kilos> every i had typed isnt there anymore just the blank file
<Kilos> every thing
<sflr> :( Ctrl+Z maybe? was the file saved empty
<Kilos> hadnt saved as yet then power went off
<sflr> argh. ok. that is gone then :| sorry to hear that.
<Kilos> ctrl+Z does nothing
<Kilos> will start it again when more energy
<sflr> it wont if the power went off
<charl> sflr: they are probably paying voda a lot of money to be able to send those spam to its customers
<charl> selling sms messages is good business... you can charge R0.20 for transmitting less than 1K of data
<sflr> charl: these are the scam SMSs mostly, which Vodacom supposed to block. you can report the these numbers and they block it.
<Kilos> yeah and some of them take airtime if you dont sms stop back
<Kilos> grrr
<charl> ah ok
<Kilos> sflr, try
<charl> Kilos: yeah that is epic fraud, my mom had that once
<Kilos> um
<charl> it's because on mobile billing there is no real confirmation process necessary, i used to work with the tech
<Kilos> stop all wc
<charl> it's why i always tend to keep a minimum balance and only use prepaid
<Kilos> We will have to ask inetpro if he remember to which number
<sflr> it doesnt even have to be from Vodacom. but you just sign up at clickatell and buy credits. then use their API to spam. usually they just go 1000 numbers at a time. increment with 1.
<charl> and then in addition they can track you wherever you are without you knowing, getting your exact gps coordinates back
<charl> sflr: yeah but where does clickatell send them from... from a uk number (their internatinal sms gateway)
<charl> and then their provider in the uk has to pay vodacom again for transmission
<charl> so at the end of the day, vodacom still wins
<sflr> they also in SA.
<charl> they were actually founded in south africa but their gateway is in the UK
<charl> you get an sms from a number +44-something
<sflr> yeah, vodacom wins, but as business ethics they need to stop fraudsters
<Kilos> i now have them stealing on mtn as well. when i fone them they say that they can only stop it after next deduction
<Kilos> grrr
<charl> correction, they were founded in california, but they have offices in south africa
<charl> Kilos: yup my mom was also on mtn
<Kilos> that stop all wc command worked on voda but i cant find the number to send it too
<Kilos> got it from one of their online techs
<charl> 30333 was in the number
<charl> on voda
<Kilos> yay there you go sflr 
<sflr> Ubuntu HUD is amazing! as concept and implementation.
<Kilos> sms  stop all wc to 30333
<sflr> whats wc? water closet? haha
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> maybe it was STOP ALL WC
<Kilos> but it worked. modem sim doesnt get ripped anymore
<charl> yup stop all that crap, nice choice of words
<Kilos> was very frustrating. boet would put airtime for me and half would be gone before month end when i wanted to get new data bundle
<sflr> from the logs: January 1, 2012: [18:52] <Kilos> i have a waspa reply after putting STOP ALL WC in sms to 30333
<Kilos> yay sflr you got it
<sflr> its from Google. you are famous my friend! :)
<Kilos> oh my
<sflr> here: https://www.google.co.za/#q=sms+stop+all+wc
<Kilos> lol
<charl> i literally just googled "stop all wc vodacom" and got the number in the first result :)
<charl> and in the second, to verify
<Kilos> wow
<sflr> charl: wasnt that Kilos' comment from the logs?
<charl> yup
<Kilos> charl, whats the command for mtn
<charl> no i got other results
<Kilos> well i hope it helps lotsa peeps to block the airtime thieves
<charl> Kilos: no idea, i would love to know myself, i googled a bit and didn't find anything
<charl> then i could give it to my mom if i knew
<Kilos> they arent as keen to help methinks
<charl> nope i don't think so either
<charl> if you look at the controversies that mtn has managed to rack up it's no surprise they don't care that much about their customer service
<charl> at least vodacom makes a decent attempt in that way
<Kilos> you need to get to one of the uppper techs to get stuff like that but they dont like putting you through to them
<Kilos> i had to email the voda ceo too
<charl> online billing should have been disabled by default unless specifically enabled by the customer
<charl> Kilos: wow that's crazy... there are a lot of other people who reported it too on the internet though so i thought it would have been common knowlege
<Kilos> was heart breaking having half your airtime stolen when its meant for your next data bundle
<Kilos> some of them hit you R5 a day and others R15 a day but they give you nothing for it
<Kilos> grrr
<charl> bah that is horrible
<charl> i used to work with this payment api at one point, you can deduct money off any vodacom or mtn number and no notification is sent to the customer in any way
<charl> basically, it's left up to the developer to use it responsibly
<Kilos> yeah very crooked. you gotta sms them stop or they go ahead
<charl> it's like asking for fraud... i really don't get it
<Kilos> and when sim in modem you dont see the incoming smses
<charl> cell c didn't support it at the time though, neither did virgin mobile
<charl> you could say good for them but i don't think they had the technical capability in any case
<charl> same goes for lbs (location based services)
<charl> you simply put in the number of any voda or mtn user and it gives you the gps coordinates of their location accurate within 100 metre
<charl> the user doesn't know in any way except if they have a cellphone signal activity monitor
<charl> i used the speakers of my computer for that purpose :)
<charl> while testing, in any case
<Kilos> yeah where has security and privacy gone to
<charl> out the door, clearly
<charl> facebook culture has taken over
<Kilos> yeah
<charl> i don't mind these services, if used responsibly they could be extremely handy, but not while sacrificing security and privacy of the user
<charl> user's priorities are ichiban
<Kilos> should be ya. but today the user is there to exploit
<charl> yup
<Kilos> they dont care if he/she is a battler or not
<charl> nope exploitation knows no bounds
<charl> jumping onto a different topic, have any of you people seen Tracker (2010 film)
<Kilos> like ian would put R10 airtime so i could sms family if needed
<Kilos> nope
<charl> watched it yesterday evening, coming from a partly south african background i found it to be rather interesting
<Kilos> films eat data
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> well unless you are going to pirate it you need to buy it in any case lol
<charl> as in, old-school offline media
<Kilos> no pirating. the fly will fight me
<charl> yeah i'm not big on pirating myself
<charl> although, quite honestly i don't care if people pirate stuff if they can't afford it in any case
<Kilos> even told me getting someone to copy the india bundle of games was no no
<charl> in south africa i found actually buying stuff to be a problem in many instances
<Kilos> walk a straight path then you cant get lost. but one gets tempted at times
<charl> specialist stuff like anime etc you just can't buy, and amazon etc don't ship to south africa
<charl> so under circumstances like that, you can argue whether it's unethical to pirate or not
<charl> in principle i'm for the shraight and narrow but i practice that white and black view of the world doesn't always work
<charl> *straight
<Kilos> lol you still have a long life ahead of you
<Kerbero[dsp]> straight is so boring
<Kilos> when you old you start worrying about answering at the pearly gates
<charl> actually any of us could die at any moment in time, i have had various near-death experiences so that's not the way i think
<charl> anymore, in any case
<Kilos> lotsa peeps much younger than me have already gone to the happy hunting grounds
<charl> life and death, it's not in our hands
<Kilos> yeah better keep on the straight and narrow
<charl> the big question isn't to be on the straight and narrow, it's what the straight and narrow is
<charl> what's right or wrong, good or bad, very much depends on your personal point of view
<Kilos> and be nice and good to family and friends. you cant apologise when they gone
<charl> yup
<sflr> charl:  in privacy context I think the straight and narrow is the credit card machine. haha
<charl> :D
<sflr> piracy context
<Kilos> philosophical ubuntu discussion going on here today
<charl> yup, lol
<Kilos> very ubuntu specific
<Kilos> hehe
<Kerbero[dsp]> charl: btw, takealot can import from amazon for you
<charl> Kerbero[dsp]: amazon does ship to where i live right now but that's good to know, thanks
<sflr> Kenyan city suburb: Car Wash. lol. busy mapping city suburbs gps co-ordinates
<Kerbero[dsp]> stomme nederlanders :P
<charl> Kerbero[dsp]: kaka in uw stomme mulle! :P
<sflr> my colleague is from amsterdam. he is still crying over Euro2012 exit. hehe
<charl> sflr: it's the reason i don't watch football, if people are that fanatic about sport they are sad cases of human beings
<charl> it's a game... :)
<sflr> they need something to make them forget about the miserable economy
<sflr> my friend is in portugal and she was scared to go out last night on the streets. it was like a riot!
<charl> bah
<sflr> google hangout meeting on samsung galaxy. wow, i'm impressed.
<Kilos> in a file open with gedit how does one underline?
<Kilos> or must one use openoffice for that
<Kilos> yo HawkiesZA 
<Kilos> inetpro, good morning
<HawkiesZA> Morning Kilos
<superfly> Takealot FTW - they customised my deliveries for me
<superfly> Kilos: gedit is a text editor. if you want underlining you should use a word processor
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<HawkiesZA> Probably jumping in the middle, but Takealot ftw indeed
<Kilos> first time using office apart from when it opens other stuff
<Guest9702> hello
<Guest9702> anyone in here 
<Kilos> hi gues
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> grr how do you switch off that underline thingie once it is going. i dont wanna underline everything
<superfly> Kilos: press the same thing you did to start it
<Kilos> i did superfly but it stays underling
<Kilos> will do it in gedit and forget about underlining
<Kilos> im not a clerical type anyway
<Kilos> hi tonberryE352 
<tonberryE352> hallo
<charl> hi tonberryE352 
<tonberryE352> strange
<tonberryE352> where is the other me
<Kilos> lol
<tonberryE352> found it
<charl> multiple personality disorder i see
<Kilos> ha ha
<tonberryE352> multiple computer disorder
<Kerbero[dsp]> hmm
<Kerbero[dsp]> wonder wat maak dit my
<Kilos> (VEGETARIAN - ancient tribal slang for the village idiot who can't hunt fish or ride)
<Kilos> now they vegans protesting animals rights
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> haha
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<charl> Kilos: problem? *puts on troll face*
<Kilos> wassup charl 
<Kilos> been rewriting my curry recipe for tender mouthed peeps
<charl> nice
<Kilos> and stirring my big pot of curry
<charl> very nice, looking forward to seeing it :)
<Kilos> will pastebin a draft but might need to add subtract once sister checks if i have forgotten anything
<charl> cool
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s21lfOUYAp
<Kilos> i dont think my office wordprocessor is fully installed and not gonna waste data getting it
<Kilos> every day the curry tastes better
<Kilos> SmilyBorg, who does your cooking?
<SmilyBorg> cooking?
<SmilyBorg> arg, misread that at first
<Kilos> lol ya that process that makes food
<SmilyBorg> I cook
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s21lfOUYAp
<SmilyBorg> and bake
<charl> Kilos: sounds delicious
<SmilyBorg> interesting
<Kilos> no one has every had a bad word for it yet. and most want seconds
<SmilyBorg> not normaly a curry girl, but might give it a try some time
<SmilyBorg> thanks
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> curry bought ready cooked in durbs is normally hot
<SmilyBorg> yup
<SmilyBorg> the woolworths beef curry is prety good though
<SmilyBorg> and not hot
<Kilos> ah maybe they do it like me
<SmilyBorg> btw, my most yummy thing to bake http://www.instructables.com/id/Cinnamon-Pull-Apart-Loaf/
<Kilos> lol i love cinnamon on pancakes
<SmilyBorg> my girlfriend says it's better than cinabon
<Kilos> you will have to let the guys taste when you have a get together in durbs sometime
<charl> ooh, ooh!
<SmilyBorg> ya. one day. people at work are still waiting for some too
<charl> *watering the keyboard*
<Kilos> lol slack chick
<SmilyBorg> needs to be eaten fresh out the oven and its hard enough to get up at 5:30 as it is
<Kilos> whew
<tumbleweed> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-June/035445.html
<sflr> thanks tumbleweed, it is looking promising!
<tumbleweed> matthew garrett wasn't very impressed, but that was before this e-mail http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/13713.html
<Kilos> ty tumbleweed 
<charl> very interesting
<charl> thanks tumbleweed 
<tonberryE352> this whole secure boot thing can only end badly
<Kilos> can someone tell me what the aim is of secure booting
<charl> Kilos: as far as i can tell it is to prevent the loading of for example boot sector viruses
<charl> it's to make sure that the right boot loader is used
<Kilos> oh while online?
<charl> when the computer loads up
<tonberryE352> that is the official reason
<charl> i am also not convinced of it's real world benefits
<tumbleweed> see also http://lwn.net/Articles/499411/ and http://lwn.net/Articles/499458/ and http://lwn.net/Articles/500249/
<tonberryE352> bootloader rootkits and malwareish things
<tumbleweed> in fact  http://lwn.net/Search <- UEFI
<tonberryE352> i'm still voting that the real reason is vendor lock in
<charl> i didn't even realise those things were a big problem anymore
<charl> i thought we had much bigger security challenges facing us
<tonberryE352> i don't think they are...
<tumbleweed> secure boot would be a nice thing to have. a rootkit in early boot is practically undetectable
<tumbleweed> the problem is doing it in a way that's hobbiest-friendly
<tumbleweed> or at least, friendly to people who install their own OSs
<charl> tumbleweed: that's true but how common are these rootkits ...
<Kilos> ya there are many peeps out there that cant do involved stuff just to install an os
<HawkiesZA> tumbleweed: friendly in the "I'm not a dictator" kind of way
<tumbleweed> charl: not particularly, but we'd prefer them to stay that way, too
<tumbleweed> the sanest proposal I've heard so far is to make UEFI bioss automatically enroll new keys (well prompte the user first, of course) when booting from USB / CDs
<charl> tumbleweed: i guess i could live with it, as long as the vendors implement a way to either add keys or disable it completely
<tonberryE352> what about the possible gpl3 issue?\
<tumbleweed> tonberryE352: read that ubuntu-devel e-mail. the plan is not to use grub
<charl> hmmm doesn't that defeat the purpose... although i guess then you need the extra vector of having to have physical access to the machine
<tonberryE352> yes
<tumbleweed> charl: we're fairly afraid that the way to add keys will be horrifically hard to use
<tonberryE352> i meant for the prompting user to add new keys solution
<tonberryE352> s*
<tumbleweed> (after all BIOS developers aren't known for sanity or UI ability)
<charl> tumbleweed: yeah that makes sense
<charl> very true
<charl> i wonder if hypervisors like vmware etc are going to add support for this as well
<Kilos> ty tumbleweed for the effort you guys are putting in
<tumbleweed> Kilos: I'm not involved in this :)
<charl> +1
<Kilos> then get involved and we know it will work
<Kilos> walk softly and carry a big stick
<charl> and eat some of Kilos' curry
<Kilos> hahaha
<tumbleweed> :)
<charl> and if that isn't enough, add some awesome sauce: http://i.imgur.com/lvL2M.png
<charl> bbl
 * superfly wonders if sflr is still around
<Kilos> theblaze, hi
<theblaze> Hi
<Kilos> sigh what a day
<Kilos> you new here theblaze 
<Kilos> ?
<theblaze> yeah
<theblaze> Not that new to Linux though
<Kilos> on a cellphone
<Kilos> good theblaze welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> yo smile 
<theblaze> Thx
<theblaze> Which desktop environment do you use? 
<Kilos> gnome
<superfly> KDE
<smile> hallo Kilos :D
<smile> Unity!! :D
<Kilos> all kinds here
<smile> all three different ^^
<smile> :p
<Kilos> take your choice theblaze 
<theblaze> I am planning on using xfce
<Kilos> aw i tried that
<Kilos> wasnt as easy as gnome for me
<smile> theblaze: used that for a long time. :)
<theblaze> Doubt have Linux on PC ATM ( still windows :( )
<smile> was stable & feature-filled
<theblaze> Dont *
<Kilos> shame
<theblaze> Cool
<theblaze> Yeah but PC broken atm
<Kilos> whats it doing/not doing?
<theblaze> Not booting to BIOS just restarts
<theblaze> I use xubuntu live USB at school
<Kilos> pull the battery on the motherboard and the power plug for 5 mins
<theblaze> IV tried all those things
<theblaze> Acer said its motherboard 
<Kilos> eish
<theblaze> Yeah. But at least I have persistence on my USB. 
<theblaze> Running out of space though
<Kilos> ouch
<theblaze> Wanna write my own DE sometime
<superfly> theblaze: that's a LOT of work
<theblaze> I know. 
<theblaze> Its going to be for touch screens at least 1m x 1m
<theblaze> And have a radial app launcher 
<superfly> theblaze: look into Clutter then.
<theblaze> And you can flick a document to move it to someone else
<theblaze> Cool :) was going to wait for the unity 3d port but I might use that 
<superfly> there was a very lightweight window manager based on clutter and written for touch screen phones
<theblaze> Interesting 
<theblaze> Android? 
<superfly> No, Nokia hired the guy writing it, and AFAIK it is used in Maemo
<superfly> Aka the N800 and the N900
<theblaze> Ok
 * superfly has an N900
<theblaze> Btw any programmers here wanting to help on my project? 
<theblaze> Superfly: nice
<superfly> No, I have enough projects of my own. :-)
<theblaze> Ok
<Kilos> theblaze, how come you took so long to join us?
<theblaze> Never knew. Just did a /list and saw this name
<Kilos> this is where all the clever peeps hang out
<Kilos> and me
<theblaze> Yay:)
<Kilos> this is the ubuntu community help channel but most linux systems are known
<theblaze> On g+ I noticed that Linux people are clever and interesting :)
<theblaze> Cool
<Kilos> lol
<theblaze> ATM I'm downloading Linux for my android phone :)
<Kilos> guys here have done that too
<theblaze> Huge image (as far as my internet connection is concerned) 
<superfly> theblaze: MeeGo?
<theblaze> OK. How did they do it? 
<theblaze> Superfly nope
<theblaze> I'm going to use DD to make a big image mount my Linux-on-android img and copy the files
<Kilos> if you want to know something just ask and be patient for an answer. the guys are very busy
<superfly> theblaze: link?
<theblaze> Just Google Linux-on-android its the second link
 * superfly will do that when he gets home
<theblaze> Cool
<superfly> theblaze: where are you based?
<theblaze> In centurion you
<superfly> Cape Town
<superfly> Well, my station is up next. Later guys.
<theblaze> Ok
<theblaze> Bye
<Kilos> go safe superfly 
<Kilos> later
 * Kilos updated curry recipe
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2NJl87E8Y
 * Kilos wonders where inetpro was today
<inetpro> hmm... ek is hier
<Kilos> naand oompie
<Kilos> als goed daar?
<inetpro> hehe, nou wie's die oom hier?
<inetpro> Kilos: no problemos
<Kilos> oompie
<Kilos> kleiner as oom
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> jy is n toppie teenoor klomp van die ouens hier
<inetpro> Kilos: nou wat het ek verpas vandag?
<inetpro> lyk my julle was weer baie besig
<Kilos> ??
<Kilos> ja innie oggend
<Kilos> stewige ubuntu gesprek
<inetpro> hmm... sal later bietjie gaan lees en opvang
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> grappies man
<inetpro> nou eers familie tyd 
<Kilos> ons het oor allerande ander goed gesels
<Kilos> mooi
<Kilos> moenie die resep verloor nie
<Kilos> kan jy copy/paste van n pastebin
<charl> hi
<charl> konbanwa misan
<smile> hi charl :)
<charl> hi smile :)
<smile> charl: do you speak african? :)
<charl> smile: yes i grew up in south africa
<smile> charl: cool. where are you now, if i may ask? :)
<charl> smile: somewhere in unknown location in NL :)
<smile> charl: lol. I know NL very good :) I travelled it completely by train :)
<charl> yup i spent so much time in trains here it's a joke
<charl> i live in the middle of nowhere so to get anywhere i make use of the public transportation system
<charl> a friend of mine says the NL railway system is the busiest in the world
<smile> charl: ok :D
<smile> charl: that's parly true. belgium is also very busy
<charl> it's two small countries in the corner ;)
<charl> i have actually never been to belgium
<charl> i was thinking of going to the linuxbierwanderung 2012
 * superfly wonders what language "african" is
<charl> smile: http://lbw2012.tuxera.be/
<charl> superfly: i think smile is referring to "afrikaans"
<smile> superfly: "Afrikaans" :)
<superfly> ah
<Kilos> yip he is still lerning both our tale
<smile> charl: I know there are some problems with name of the language "african" :p
<smile> afrikaans, zuid-afrikaans, zuid-afrika.. ;)
<charl> "afrikaans" sounds to a dutchman like "african" to an english speaker
<smile> yes :)
<charl> hence the confusion
<charl> but in english afrikaans is also actually just called afrikaans
<smile> charl: end of the world? :p
<smile> charl: oke, ek het dit nie geweet nie :o
<charl> yeah i don't get why people make such a big deal of it honestly
<charl> people i know refer to it as "zuid-afrikaans"
<charl> (literally means "South African")
<charl> i really don't care what people call it, it's all logical names
<charl> like for example, people in NL often refer to flemish as "belgian"
<charl> (or "belgies"
<charl> a belgian to a dutchman is basically a fleming
<smile> charl: belgian-dutch is the best name to describe it :)
<charl> yeah well the regional dialects are disappearing and are being standardised now
<charl> so for all practical intention it's just dutch now
<smile> charl: yes I know, I live there ;)
<charl> but it's the way people describe a dialect
<smile> no, not dutch.. :p
<charl> well the "standardised dutch" (standaardnederlands)
<charl> like where i live we also speak a dialect of dutch
<smile> There are big differences. The words used (vocabulary) & the constructions :p
<charl> we don't refer to it as dutch at all
<charl> is there really a standardised belgian dutch though?
<smile> charl: west flemish is disappearing rapidly :(
<smile> charl: yes. :)
<charl> ah interesting, i didn't know that
<charl> i read some belgian dutch on some websites and it looked like normal dutch to me
<smile> charl: it's a combination of east-flemish, antwerps (from Antwerp) and Limburgs (from the belgian province limburg)
<smile> west-flemish is too different to make it standard language
<charl> ah yes, very interesting
<smile> charl: ;)
<charl> well in .nl the dialects are disappearing though
<charl> the school system learns the standaardnederlands
<smile> here also. very rapidly :o
<charl> so the dialects are usually a spoken thing with the older people
<smile> we learn "standaardnederlands", but with belgian touches.
<charl> for example, if people from the randstad come here they don't understand the locals
<charl> the younger people all speak more standard dutch but the older people... they speak "plat"
<charl> the germans are the same, you get strong niedersachsisch under the old folk
<smile> charl: Yes I understand what you are saying :) My mother tongue is Dutch :p
<smile> well, Belgian! :D
<smile> ;)
<charl> lol yeah
<smile> ^^
<smile> I'm tired already
<smile> :p
<charl> i'm not going to make it later either, i am busy watching a very interesting anime though
<charl> a film "Summer Wars" from 2009
<charl> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Summer_Wars
<smile> charl: about war?
<charl> it's about a virtual world really and then apparently later in the film a hacker does all kinds of stuff, but i still have to get there
<charl> they call it "oz" and it's literally an escape point, an alternate reality
<smile> ok! :D
<charl> yeah it's a nice thing to watch if you've seen ghost in a shell
<smile> oh only 114 minutes :)
<charl> but ghost in a shell, that's a long story, 2 movies, 2 series with 26 episodes each, and an ova at the end
<charl> yeah this one is quickly watchable in comparison :)
<charl> ok lemme make some coffee...
<charl> we use the senseo system at home, it's very popular in .nl
<charl> we have the dulche gusto as well but that's quite expensive
<charl> the cups i mean
<smile> charl: hug! :D
<charl> knuffel!!!
<smile> bye everyone
<smile> charl: ja! :D
<smile> good night :)
<Kilos> night smile 
<smile> thanks :D
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> ma coffee for all
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<Kilos> Maaz, with cremora
<Maaz> Ah! At last someone with taste
<Kilos> Maaz, and milk
<Maaz> Now you're talking
<charl> Maaz, black for me
<Maaz> charl: Excuse me?
<charl> Maaz, black coffee please
<Maaz> charl: Go get it yourself!
<Kilos> haha charl you a skinny guy?
<charl> Kilos: yup how did you know!
<charl> ;)
<Kilos> drink black coffee so you can cast a shadow
<charl> hahaha
<Kilos> sa junior boks world champions
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> very busy channel here tonight
<charl> Maaz, where's my coffee...
<Maaz> charl: Huh?
<Kilos> lol
<charl> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> charl: There isn't a pot on
<charl> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<charl> ah that's better :)
<Kilos> theblaze, hopefully you gonna be here regularly from now on
<Kilos> whew 3 of them
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> ah sehr schon!
<charl> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> Yay, at last someone thinks about me as well
<Kilos> Maaz, weather in pretoria south africa
<Maaz> Kilos: That didn't seem to agree with me
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> night charl and everyone else
<charl> Maaz: weather rotterdam
<Maaz> charl: Too many places match rotterdam: Rotterdam, Netherlands and Rotterdam, New York
<Kilos> sleep tight
<charl> Maaz: weather rotterdam netherlands
<Maaz> charl: In Rotterdam, Netherlands at 8:55 PM CEST on June 22, 2012: 16°C; Humidity: 68%; Wind: SW at 35 km/h; Conditions: Partly Cloudy; Sunrise/set: 5:22 AM CEST/10:05 PM CEST; Moonrise/set: 8:26 AM CEST/11:28 PM CEST
<charl> ciao Kilos !
<charl> have a good one!
<Kilos> he just battles with pta
<Kilos> ty you too
<charl> thanks!
<charl> Maaz, pretoria
<Maaz> charl: Excuse me?
<charl> Maaz, weather pretoria south africa
<Maaz> charl: I'm not feeling too well
<charl> Maaz, weather pretoria
<Maaz> charl: That didn't go down very well. Burp.
<charl> Maaz, weather george
<Maaz> charl: Too many places match george: George, Illinois; George, Iowa; George, Nebraska; George, North Carolina; George, South Africa and George, Washington
<charl> Maaz, weather george sourth africa
<Maaz> charl: Too many places match george sourth africa: George, Illinois; George, Iowa; George, Nebraska; George, North Carolina; George, South Africa and George, Washington
<charl> Maaz, weather george south africa
<Maaz> charl: In George, South Africa at 9:00 PM SAST on June 22, 2012: 13°C; Humidity: 88%; Wind: WNW at 13 km/h; Conditions: Mostly Cloudy; Sunrise/set: 7:35 AM SAST/5:29 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 9:22 AM SAST/8:21 PM SAST
<charl> weird, dunno
 * inetpro is back and still has not read the day's chatter in the channel
<inetpro> good evening
<charl> konbanwa inetpro-san
<charl> genki des ka?
<inetpro> charl: eish! Waarvan praat djei nou?
<charl> lol
<charl> genki des ka = hoe gaan dit :)
<inetpro> ahh... goed en daar? :-)
<charl> lekke
 * inetpro is op soek na 'n karretjie vir die familie maar die goed kos alles 'n plaas se geld vandag
<charl> bah
<charl> ek moet ook eintlik e
<charl> 'n kar koop maar ek moet 'n nuwe ry lisensie kry
<inetpro> moet eerlik sê ek hou niks van die spulletjie nie
<inetpro> hoe meer ek kyk hoe meer kom ek agter ek het iewers agtergebly
<charl> ek wil eintlik so 'n elektriese kar, dan betaal ek ook geen belasting op die ding
<inetpro> was vandag by 'n handelaar vir 'n toetslopie om te kyk wat hulle vir my gaan aanbied vir my kar, is skoon geskok
<charl> pryse vir tweedehandse karre is nie goed meer hoor, die goed word vinnig waardeloos
<charl> die ou karre gebruik te veel petrol, dit gaan nou alles om die carbon emissions storie
<inetpro> ja as jy moet verkoop is die pryse power maar as jy moet koop is dit belaglik
<charl> dis nou of groen gas of elektries of so
<charl> ja dis die storie ne
<charl> amsterdam het dit reg gedoen, jy parkeer gratis en kry gratis elektrisiteit as jy elektries gaan
<charl> dit moet die nuwe norme word
<inetpro> mooi
<charl> maar helaas werk dit nog nie so waar ek bly, ek dink nog steeds elektries is die manier vorentoe
<charl> dit is veel beter dan b.v.b. waterstof of so
<charl> of miskien fuel cell
<inetpro> my tjorretjie is al 11 jaar oud en moet nou uiteindelik vervang word maar ek is bevrees ek sal nie naby aan 'n nuwe elektriese model kan bekostig nie
<charl> ja dis die ding - hulle is nog duur
<sflr> good evening guys
<sflr> superfly are you around?
<superfly> sflr: gimme about 20 minutes?
<sflr> ok no problem. was just checking :)
<superfly> sflr: was just finishing off a movie
<sflr> nice. hope it was a good one!
<superfly> The A-Team
<sflr> superfly: wanted to ask if you have time to add this module to the site: http://drupal.org/project/nodewords
<sflr> i havent watched the A-team movie. only the series
<superfly> sflr: it's on the server
<sflr> really? I cant find it under the modules in admin
<sflr> i found it. did you put it there recently? I didnt see it this morning
<superfly> I just dropped it in now
<superfly> as in, a few seconds before I told you it's on the server
<sflr> haha. thanks. I want to use it to set some meta tags on the pages.
<chillie> hello there i need help pls
<superfly> hi chillie
<chillie> hi superfly
<chillie> where you from ?
<sflr> hi chillie. how can we help?
<chillie> i need help with an grapics tablet on ubuntu 12.04 it works but when the pen is lifted is stops working
<sflr> uhm. lets see if inetpro or superfly is here. 
<sflr> what make is it?
<inetpro> uh?
<sflr> chillie needs some help. see above
<inetpro> hmm....
<chillie> it is an kanvus light 64
<inetpro> I'll behonest, I have never used a tablet in me life
<chillie> you wouldint belive it is fantastic if you are an artist
<inetpro> chillie: I can just imagine
<sflr> chillie what stops working when you lift the pen? ubuntu or the pen?
<Banlam> the pen
<Banlam> it should still move the cursor while it's lifted
<chillie> sorry the mouse stops moving (the pad stops tracking)
<Banlam> my wacom bamboo used to work like that
<Banlam> worked fine in ubuntu 10.04
<chillie> yes in windows it works fine
<Banlam> i assume it's some driver issue, but can't even begin to think on how to fix that
<inetpro> how much do you pay for these things? I'd love to play with such a device.
<sflr> wow Banlam, i'm impressed.
<chillie> i have a genius one that works on ubuntu 12.04
<Banlam> I paid R800 for mine, sold it for R600 a few weeks ago, wasn't using it as much as I had wanted
<inetpro> hmm... not to bad after all
<sflr> inetpro: http://www.amazon.com/Kanvus-64-Graphics-Digital-Tablet/dp/B005GQV4GM
<chillie> i bought mine for R522 it is 5" x 4"
<chillie> thx sflr for the link 
<sflr> it must be the driver. cant be also related the graphics card driver? 
<inetpro> wow! At $29 that should be about R250
<Banlam> + postage
<sflr> plus import costs, etc
<Banlam> +import duties
<sflr> chillie: whats the model for the Genius which is working?
<inetpro> +1 item on /me wishlist
<Banlam> :P
<sflr> doesnt Maaz keep track of xmas wishes? you can add it there. hehe
<Banlam> intepro, as jy nou n motor gaan koop, kan jy maklik n paar honderd rand ekstra wegsteek vir n tablet ;)
<inetpro> Banlam: goeie idee :-)
<chillie> jippie is julle afr die genuis is 'n mouse pen 8x6
<sflr> chillie: here is some info setting up https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletSetupWizardpen
<inetpro> chillie: welkom by #ubuntu-za
<inetpro> hoe't jy uitgevind van die plek?
<sflr> Kanvus is there, but not 64 :|
<Banlam> try it anyway
<chillie> dankie sflr maar niks daar help
<inetpro> chillie: ek is seker as jy hier rondhang sal ons uiteindelik vir jou 'n oplossing vind
<chillie> interpro : ek volg al my hele lewe linux maar het so 5 maande trug geswich na ubuntu
<inetpro> mooi!
<chillie> dankie 
<chillie> lees julle die full circle mag
<Banlam> moet se, 11uur op n vrydagaand is seker nie die beste tyd om help te soek
<inetpro> chillie: as ek tyd kry, ja
<sflr> chillie: there is a Troubleshooting down on that page
<inetpro> Banlam: presies
<chillie> banlam thx for the time check
<Banlam> :P
<inetpro> chillie: maar moenie bekommer nie, hier's gewoonlik mense wat hier rondhang tot baie laat in die nagte
<sflr> you might also try using Ubuntu Studio. heard that's for artists. haha
<chillie> sflr ; al daardie goed gedoen hulle praat van 'n xorg.conf file wat moet in /etc wees maar daar is nie een daar nie
<chillie> sflr ; where do i download ubuntu studio in software centre ?
<sflr> its a different ubuntu distro: http://ubuntustudio.org/
<sflr> Like Kubuntu, etc
<inetpro> sflr: but you can just install the package ubuntustudio-desktop
<inetpro> that is AFAIAA
<inetpro> as far as I am aware
<sflr> here is the features https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/12.04release_notes
<chillie> thx sflr it is bizy downloading
<inetpro> chillie: waar is jy vandaan?
<chillie> even better thx sflr
<chillie> inetpro : tzaneen
<chillie> en jy inetpro
<inetpro> ahh
<inetpro> eerste ubuntu gebruiker waarvan ek hoor in daardie wêreld
<inetpro> hoop dit gaan nie die laaste ene wees nie :-)
<chillie> jawat wat kan ek se :-> nee al die mense wat ek help laai ek ubuntu nie windows nie
<chillie> van waar is jy
<inetpro> chillie: jy kan gerus gebruik maak van XCHAT om hier te kom kuier
<sflr> tzaneen? wow!
<chillie> from where are you guys ?
 * inetpro from Pretoria
<sflr> I'm from Cape Town
<chillie> is it cold where you are ?
<sflr> here yes. cold and raining right now. and dark. haha
<inetpro> lol
<chillie> i whana build the linux from scrach do you know any one who's a expert on lfs
<inetpro> Pretoria was a bit uncomfortable today but not that cold
<chillie> no way dark also where are you in south africa there where the lion's roam freely ? :-)
<chillie> o inetpro thats nice
<sflr> there are many linux experts. lurking at the moment
<sflr> do you want to build it from source?
<inetpro> chillie: but you may want to hang out at #glug.za for more linux gurus if you don't come right here
<inetpro> but they've been very quiet lately
<chillie> yes it is an project http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/
 * inetpro has settled on Kubuntu as a everyday working environment
<Banlam> http://imgur.com/gallery/hvGul
<Banlam> these things always hurt my brain
<inetpro> Banlam: cool
<chillie> banlam : what hurt your brain ?
<Banlam> the link
<charl> hmm seems like imgur is down?
<Banlam> other people have also commented on that
<Banlam> but mine is workign perfectly
<Banlam> you're not on a university internet conneciton are you?
<sflr> its working. its the boxes.
<sflr> mine too
<charl> nope
<charl> on my home cable connection
<chillie> sorry its loading my internets a bit slow 
<chillie> banlam thats cool 
<sflr> THAT slow chillie? lol
 * inetpro going to imitate Kilos
<inetpro> chillie: are you on Twitter?
<chillie> i was installing that ubuntu studio sflr but now it is installed back to big speed
<sflr> thats right chillie. was just joking :)
<sflr> haha inetpro. will tell Kilos tomorrow :D
<chillie> sflr : sorry no im not on twitter y ?
<inetpro> hmm.... if you were you should follow @ubuntuza on there for meeting announcements etc
<chillie> inetpro : what does that mean (kilos
<chillie> thx for the tip
<inetpro> chillie: Kilos is our friendly ubuntu-za personality who never fails to invite new users
<sflr> Kilos is one of the residents here. He is not online now.
<chillie> o ok i love the friendship in ubuntu 
<inetpro> chillie: you're welcome
<chillie> inetpro and sflr : whats your email ?
<inetpro> chillie: heh, I suggest you register on our mailing list
<inetpro> many more peeps on there as well
<inetpro> chillie: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-za
<chillie> inetpro ; you reading my mind 
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> chillie: but if you really want you can mail me at ghmeyer at gmail dot com
<inetpro> but I guess I shall have to call it a day now
<chillie> may you all have a wonderfull pigun filled dreams (i'm up and out - charleys choklet factory)
<inetpro> :-)
<sflr> cheers guys. chillie come again! :) i'm also out
<inetpro> good night
<sflr> 20 more minutes and its saturday already
<chillie> thx i will good night
<chillie> yes sflr thx for the time check
<sflr> lol
<chillie> quit: bey
<superfly> inetpro: rule of thumb: never give out your e-mail address. *especially* to folks like that who will likely end up bothering your for everything
<charl> superfly: while that might be true, you have the same problem on mailing lists where people inevitably have your email address in any case
<charl> it's up to you though on how you manage that
<charl> personally, i don't feel bad about asking a person to as questions on a public mailing list or a public irc channel insteAD
<charl> sorry hit caps lock by accident
#ubuntu-za 2012-06-23
<theblaze> Just a question: couldn't you use ubuntulog in place of chanserv if you /op him
 * Kilos Waves
<SmilyBorg> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi SmilyBorg 
<Kilos> whew vodacom signal is so poor today only see first little bar on network manager
<Kilos> 22% it says
<superfly> hi Kilos and SmilyBorg
<Kilos> hiya superfly 
<zeref> zomg, eclipse + python +pyqt+pydev = awesome :D
<Kilos> yo zeref psydroid 
<psydroid> hi Kilos and zeref
<zeref> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> toods zeref
<Kilos> wb zeref 
<sflr> morning guys
<Kilos> hi there sflr 
<Kilos> methinks everyone has gone shopping
<sflr> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> lo highvoltage Hodgestar drussell 
<Kilos> yo theblaze 
<theblaze> Hi
<theblaze> Anything interesting happen? 
<Kilos> nope saterdays are normally quiet till late avy
<theblaze> Coll
<theblaze> Cool*
<Kilos> yo smile 
<smile> hallo Kilos :)
<Kilos> be back now now
<Kilos> got to do some manual labour quick
<smile> ok :)
<Kilos> bbl
<smile> kilos is gone :o
<smile> theblaze: hi! :D
<theblaze> Hi
<theblaze> A bit quite today
<smile> theblaze: how are you? :)
<theblaze> Smile : good and you
<smile> i'm fine! :D doing what I have to do: using Nitro to manage my tasks :)
<theblaze> Nitro?  Never heard of it
<smile> Nitro Tasks :) It's a relatively new task manager :)
<smile> (not for managing processes, but for real tasks in your life)
<theblaze> Cool
<theblaze> Have to go
<smile> theblaze: goodbye :)
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos HAPPY BIRTHDAY OOM!!!!
<Maaz> superfly: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<Kilos> my modem always start flashing orange then flashing green then solid green
<Kilos> today its red when connected
<superfly> Kilos: how has your day been today?
<smile> hi Kilos & superfly 
<smile> :)
<Kilos> not too bad ty superfly just coldish
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> Kilos: I read your blog for 45% :)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> have i died yet?
<smile> Kilos: no :)
<inetpro> Kilos: Happy Birthday!
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<Kilos> im catching up to langjan
<Kilos> lo theblaze sakhi 
<sakhi> hi Kilos 
<theblaze> Hi
<Kilos> Maaz,  coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<theblaze> Maaz what can you do
<Maaz> theblaze: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<theblaze> Maaz  help me with decisions
<Maaz> theblaze: I use the following features for decisions: choose and poll
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<theblaze> Maaz help me with silly fun stuff
<Maaz> theblaze: I use the following features for silly fun stuff: bash, choose, coffee, duel, dvorak, fml, fortune, insult, mlia, morse, nickometer, random, redirect, rot13, saydo, tfln and werewolf
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<theblaze> Maaz tfln 
<Maaz> theblaze: I can't reach that site
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<smile> Maaz: you fixed Kilos' scanner? :p
<Maaz> smile: Sorry...
<smile> you did! :p
<smile> but you are bot :(
<theblaze> Maaz help me with south African stuff 
<Maaz> theblaze: I use the following features for south african stuff: lotto
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<theblaze> Maaz help me with software development 
<Maaz> theblaze: I use the following features for software development: base64, retest and rfc
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<theblaze> Maaz help me with monitoring yhingse
<Maaz> theblaze: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<theblaze> Maaz help me with monitoring things
<Maaz> theblaze: I use the following features for monitoring things: coffee, http, icecast, meeting and ping
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<theblaze> How do I use coffee 
<theblaze> Maaz [19:29] (theblaze) How do I use coffee 
<Maaz> theblaze: If you say so
<theblaze> Maaz How do I use coffee 
<Maaz> theblaze: Times coffee brewing and reserves cups for people. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   coffee (on|please)
<theblaze> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> theblaze: There isn't a pot on
<theblaze> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for theblaze!
<theblaze> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> theblaze: There isn't a pot on
<theblaze> Maaz lol
<Maaz> theblaze: Huh?
 * nuvolari peeks in
<smile> :p
<theblazetablet> Mass I'm tired.  Coffee please
<theblazetablet> Maaz I'm tired. Coffee please
<Maaz> theblazetablet: Go get it yourself!
<smile> doei! :)
<magespawn> Howdy all.
<superfly> hey magespawn
<magespawn> I hear you had a look at my shop.
<superfly> magespawn: well, I don't know if it was your shop, or just the post office
<superfly> I couldn't see too clearly on Google Street View
<superfly> magespawn: but it looks like both your devices are flat
<magespawn> When I last looked the street view was before I put my signs up.
<magespawn> Say what?
<superfly> magespawn: have you got them?
<magespawn> Got what?
<superfly> the devices
<magespawn> Oh no not yet.
<superfly> ah, OK
<magespawn> Sorry blond moment.
<superfly> That would explain things :-)
<magespawn> Though you meant my phones.
<theblazetablet> [21:13] ** paulfantom has left ##linux ("Konversation terminated!") Just saw this in ##linux. That's a great quit line
<Banlam>  /me yawns
#ubuntu-za 2012-06-24
<theblaze> Hi everyone please check out the Ubuntu-za channel in zello. Zello is a cross-platform push to talk client which works on windows,  Linux (with wine),  android, iPhone and blackberry
<theblaze> Data usage is quite low
<Banlam> why isn't there a dedicated version for linux?
<theblaze> They haven't developed one 
<Banlam> well yeah, but are they going to
<theblaze> Not sure
<theblaze> Ill submit a request
<Banlam> ag, i was just curious
<Banlam> how are you involved wtih Zello, or are you purely a user?
<theblaze> Just a user
<Banlam> cool
<theblaze> But try it out its quite nice
<Banlam> will give the mobile version a go later
<theblaze> are u ios,  blackberry or androud
<theblaze> Cool
<Banlam> android
<theblaze> Good me 2
<Banlam> i'm quite content with my desktop client atm
<theblaze> Ur irc client? 
<Banlam> XChat
<theblaze> I'm talking about " [11:59] (Banlam) i'm quite content with my desktop client atm"
<Banlam> yes
<Banlam> i'm using XChat on my desktop
<theblaze> OK btw this isn't irc in case you understood wrong 
<Banlam> oh right
<Banlam> i see now
<Banlam> i just assumed
<Banlam> because you mentioned viewing this channel with it
<theblaze> Nah. Its a push to talk program eg.  Push a button and u can talk 
<theblaze> Made a channel with same name 
<Banlam> :)
<theblaze> Yeah
<smile> hi :)
<Kerbero> o/
<charl> hi smile 
<charl> hi Kerbero 
<smile> hi charl :)
<smile> how are you? :)
<charl> smile: i'm good thanks yourself?
<charl> this channel is a bit slow today
<charl> oh here's Kilos !
<Kilos> afternoon all
<smile> hallo Kilos :)
<charl> hi Kilos, how's your weekend been going
<smile> charl: I'm fine also :)
<Kilos> had big modem vodacom hassles since last night
<smile> :o
<smile> Kilos: you fixed it? :p
<charl> ah no, that sucks, what happened
<Kilos> pidgin and xchat couldnt connect 
<smile> :s
<Kilos> my modem normally shows green when connected, was showing red which it never does
<Kilos> 1 bar signal strenth on nm and then 3 then 1 
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> must be vodacom
<charl> yeah weird
<charl> glad it's better now so you can come back on irc :)
<Kilos> i think its the mobile provider smile 
<charl> being offline sucks
<smile> Kilos: no good provider out there? :o
<Kilos> yeah sucks being offline
<Kilos> nope smile. each as bad or worse than the next
<smile> Kilos: Do you know - you were offline about 20 years ago - could you imagine? :)
<Kilos> all well here guys?
<theblaze> kilos why don't you get an adsl line? 
<smile> yes i'm fine, thanks Kilos :)
<charl> theblaze: adsl? now it is going from bad to worse :)
<charl> my mom uses that, not good
<Kilos> no lines to the plot theblaze fone wires got stolen too often so telcom refused to replace them
<theblaze> Eish
<charl> yeah i had that same story even in crowthorne 10 years ago
<charl> crowthorne in midrand
<charl> this is ironical, we were living right behind a telkom satellite station and still had no copper cable just a few kilometre down the street
<charl> i think it was called mercury road
<Kilos> lol
<charl> yeah can you believe it
<theblaze> Kilos , Charl: did u see what I posted about zello. 
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> posted where
<theblaze> [11:52] (theblaze) Hi everyone please check out the Ubuntu-za channel in zello. Zello is a cross-platform push to talk client which works on windows,  Linux (with wine),  android, iPhone and blackberry
<charl> linux with wine.... eish :)
<charl> you have to use it drunk?
<charl> just kidding :)
<Kilos> lol wine has crashed me a coupla times
<theblaze> Nit sure hey
<charl> yeah no i don't want to touch it
<charl> i used wine a few times with varying results
<charl> besides, i prefer to drink beer :)
<Mezenir> hi all
<charl> especially if it's belgian beer
<theblaze> Kilos, Charl: that sucks. Was hoping I could use Linux for gaming
<theblaze> Only play open source then I guess
<Mezenir> valve confirmed they are working on a steam client for linux
<Kilos> theblaze, lots of guys do but im still on 10.10
<Mezenir> so it is coming
<Kilos> so old wine and all
<charl> theblaze: you can try steam if you want https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Steam_under_Linux
<theblaze> Yeah I know about steam coming. Ea too I think
<theblaze> Still don't have a PC :/
<Kilos> eish
<theblaze> Yeah.  Motherboard replacement costs r3500
<charl> that's quite expensive just for a motherboard
<charl> 350 euro? you could buy a whole new pc for that
<theblaze> 3500 Rand and I know
<Kilos> wow
<theblaze> Going to get CPU and ram from laptop then build a pc
<charl> brb
<theblaze> Pity I can't save the graphics card ... but it was nvida anyway
<Kilos> lol
<theblaze> Does anyone know if intergrated graphics are part of CPU or motherboard? 
<smile> theblaze: you don't need nvidia ;)
<smile> theblaze: it's integrated on the motherboard, I think :)
<theblaze> I know :) shit
<theblaze> Gina need a goodish motherboard then
<smile> theblaze: I have AMD :) (ATI)
<theblaze> Cool. Intergrated ?
<smile> no. A card :)
<smile> & Intel integrated graphics, I think
<theblaze> OK. I don't think Intel intergrated graphics is too bad is it? 
<theblaze> At the moment I can probobaly spend r500
<smile> theblaze: no, it works fine. :)
<smile> I only need the video card for my bad monitor, which needs the RAM inside the card
<theblaze> Good. And the prices?  Can I get one under r500
<theblaze> Lol
<theblaze> I want to be able to play waste land 2
<Kilos> theblaze, what does your mb do exactly
<theblaze> What do you mean? 
<Kilos> they dont often crash beyond repair
<Kilos> here and there
<Kilos> what happens when you try boot
<theblaze> It switches on but doesn't display anything. It starts fan etc but not the screen. Then it switches off after about 5 secobds
<theblaze> Seconds *:
<Kilos> and if you go into bios and leave it there does it also switch off?
<Kilos> or only after bios has loaded
<theblaze> It doesn't switch screen on and I can't remember which kek
<Kilos> oh so you dont even see the bios setup?
<smile> theblaze: well, mine was about 950r :)
<theblaze> Yep
<Kilos> theblaze, lappy?
<theblaze> OK gotta save up for a few more months then
<theblaze> Kilos ys
<theblaze> Yes*
<Kilos> eish
<theblaze> Pretty good one too. Almost perfect compatibility on linlap. Com
<Kilos> try taking it to the agents or a good pc shop and ask for a quote on repairs
<Kilos> what make?
<theblaze> We took it to Acer and they said r4100 for mobo and labour
<theblaze> Acer aspire 5741g 
<Kilos> whew they not shy hey
<theblaze> Yep.  In the meantime a USB stick with persistence is good dnough
<Kilos> booting from where theblaze ?
<theblaze> School has computers
<Kilos> sorry if i ask stupid questions
<Kilos> oh ok
<smile> theblaze: well, I don't know how much you earn :p
<theblaze> my parents give me r50 per week
<charl> lol
<charl> that is not going to go very far
<charl> that's 5 euro
<theblaze> Yeah.  Have to save up for a few months
<charl> phew no kidding
<theblaze> Currently at about 50 euro
<theblaze> Just a question : which is best - vi or emacs 
<Kerbero> nano :P
<theblaze> hoping to start flame war :(
<theblaze> Yeah nano  is quite nice
<charl> vim
<charl> vi is for the old school
<charl> nano is for noobs
<charl> emacs are for gnubies
<charl> *is
<theblazephone> +1 to charl
<theblazephone> Btw what is different between vi and vim 
<charl> vim is vi improved
<charl> it is the awesomesauce
<charl> and has extra desu
<theblazephone> I know it stands for improved. What is improved? 
<charl> it also has more win and more nyan
<charl> also more caramell
<charl> sheesh i just referenced like 10 memes
<theblazephone> Haha yeah
<theblazephone> Watch #linux :)
<Kilos> whew too many peeps there
<charl> brb going out to the shop to get something to eat
<charl> on my own tonight
<Kilos> lol ok charl 
<theblazephone> Posted question on omegle as well.  Don't think people will know what I'm talking about
<theblazephone> Question to discuss: vi or emacs
<theblazephone> Question to discuss: Linux is the best os
<theblazephone> Faith in humanity restored
<charl> lol
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> yo psydroid 
<Kilos> really serious winter in pta tonight
<Kilos> hi goar superfly inetpro nuvolari 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> hi zeref
<psydroid> Kilos, doesn't the heating work?
<psydroid> hi superfly
<Kilos> no man some took the sun away
<superfly> hi psydroid
<Kilos> superfly, please tell everyone i say hi there. its much too cold to sit here tonight
<superfly> OK
<Kilos> night all you guys. sleep tight
<superfly> kry warm oom
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> sjoe. sal probeer dankie
<charl> are there any recommendations for buying a new laptop?
<charl> my old one is getting... well... old
<tumbleweed> thinkpad x1 is probably available soon
<tumbleweed> I see the x230 has appeared, but still has a fairly low screen resolution
<charl> tumbleweed: yeah at this point i am strongly considering the thinkpad
<charl> that might be a good route to go after all
<smile> bye :)
<Mezenir> if you want to use truecrypt look for a laptop which cpu supports aes-ni instructions
<charl> that's a good tip Mezenir although i don't really use truecrypt
<Mezenir> oki
<Mezenir> im definitetly going for that in my next laptop thou
<charl> could make a difference indeed
<Mezenir> gnite all
<charl> nn all
<Banlam> "You can find a kulula plane at the following destinations: ...George (Near PE and Knysna) George Airport ..."
<Banlam> van wanneer af is george naby aan PE?
<Banlam> wrong channel :/
<superfly> Banlam: but a good question
<Banlam> indeed
<Guest2099> hi
<zeref> herro
<Guest2099> hw r we
<zeref> we are good :D
<nathi> cool...am Nathi...from East London
<superfly> hi nathi, come to find out if there are any other Ubuntu users in East London?
<zeref> welcome to ubuntu-za
<superfly> I know there's a Vijay on the mailing list who lives in EL
<nathi> yeah something like that...
<superfly> nathi: Are you using Unity, or Gnome Shell?
<nathi> hey...thanks for welcome
<superfly> or are you a KDE fan?
<nathi> not sure what's that is all abt...jst new here...
<zeref> o0
<nathi> ma bad...what u guys chat abt here?
<zeref> mainly about ubuntu linux distribution
<magespawn> Evening all
<superfly> hey magespawn
<superfly> nathi: it's a free alternative to Windows
<magespawn> Hey superfly
<magespawn> Newcomer?
 * superfly needs to get some sleep
<superfly> magespawn: uh, I guess you could say that
<superfly> yeah, go away twit
<superfly> we don't need any desperate guys looking for girls to sext
<superfly> %^$%^$% chatmosphere
<zeref> when i saw that i was like *sigh*
<superfly> zeref: that's why I instantly launched into talk about Unity/Gnome/etc
<zeref> lol
<superfly> as soon as they see that we're not a bunch of girls waiting for desperate guys, they quit
<magespawn> That is just sad. If you can't talk to people face to face how are going to do it here.
<magespawn> Do any girls do that?
<superfly> anyways, I need to get some shuteye... night guys
<zeref> perma ban *.@chatmosphere.org
<zeref> ciao superfly 
<magespawn> Later superfly
<magespawn> I always miss the interesting ones.
<zeref> btw magespawn: since its holidays i'e started working on my little python project, im just busu readiing up on using Git, then i'l put it there.
<magespawn> Holidays? zerefnarenyou a student or a teacher?
<zeref> student
<magespawn> zeref are you a student or a teacher?
<magespawn> Ahh right. What are you studying?
<zeref> comp eng
<magespawn> I seen to hit n when going for the space bar
<zeref> troll keyboard
<magespawn> Nice.
<magespawn> Lets us know when it is up, I will help when I can.
<zeref> cool
<magespawn> Touch screen keyboard, and typing with my thumbs AND not reading what I type before I hit send.
<magespawn> Well with that I am off too, night all
#ubuntu-za 2013-06-17
<Squirm> morning
<trender> yo
<Kilos> morning all
<nlsthzn> good morning uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn 
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<Kilos> hi fred2 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu_za
<Kilos> hi Xethron tonberryE352 
<Xethron> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> they took away all my rights to install software at work, I can't even install virtualbox now
<psyatw> and this is going to be policy for all new installations, I am afraid
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> only home irc then
<psyatw> but I still managed to install pidgin
<psyatw> yeah
<Kilos> the monkey also had probs
<psyatw> I would prefer to use irssi
<psyatw> but I don't understand how to configure irssi for windows
<Kilos> pidgin irc isnt lekker
<Kilos> i closed it there and use xchat
<psyatw> I know
<Kilos> but no one tells me what i may install luckily
<Kilos> but any contact is better than no contact
<tonberryE352> if I could not pick and choose my software i would never get any work done
<Kilos> bosses
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> have power and like to let everyone know
<Kilos> hi JoTraGo1 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<JoTraGo1> Greeetings from Cape Twon
<JoTraGo1> Town
<Kilos> greeting from pta
<Kilos> i dont do that caps thing
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> hi JoTraGo1 
<charl> hi psyatw 
<JoTraGo1> Just trying to figure out IRC setup in Thunderbird. Think I've got it now
<charl> hi tonberryE352 
<Kilos> ya looks like
<Kilos> most here use irc clients
<psyatw> hi charl
<charl> psyatw: you can get a cheap VPS from a company like Hetzner
<Kilos> what OS are you using JoTraGo1 
<charl> then you can irc from a vps using irssi
<psyatw> hi tonberryE352
<JoTraGo1> Ubuntu 1204
<charl> also hides your IP address so nobody knows where you work :)
<charl> good for privacy and such
<Kilos> same as me
<Kilos> cool
<charl> and on the local network it just looks like ssh traffic so nobody knows
<tonberryE352> did someone say cheap vps?
<psyatw> charl, I could get a cheap VPS at home too, once I set up a machine there :)
<tonberryE352> oh and hi
<psyatw> but yeah, I will consider it
<charl> psyatw: it is possible but for the price of getting a vps in a data centre you can hardly afford the electricity
<charl> and then added hardware costs with central management etc
<JoTraGo1> Yep, I finally decided to make the change permanent and ditched Windoze
<charl> tonberryE352: yes?
<Kilos> well done JoTraGo1 
<psyatw> I have blazing fast internet at home, I am planning to use ARM64 hardware once it becomes available
<JoTraGo1> But I run Win xp, 7, & 2008 in Virtualboxes for work related stuff
<Kilos> now you just need to stay here all the time
<tonberryE352> not as cheap as I would like...
<Kilos> oh jot you can use xchat in the repos
<psyatw> charl, I will make a comparison to see if the VPS still ends up being cheaper
<Kilos> good client
<charl> tonberryE352: what do you mean?
<psyatw> hi JoTraGo1
<JoTraGo1> Now that I have got the chat's set up I'll do that.
<Kilos> you know cli hey?
<Kilos> terminal
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install xchat
<charl> psyatw: i use a vps but then i also use it for mail etc, incoming smtp is often blocked by cable companies
<tonberryE352> either I'm looking at the wrong thing or those are a bit pricey for just irc bouncing...
<JoTraGo1> A bit, prefer to use guis where I can, 
<JoTraGo1> Hi psyatw
<charl> tonberryE352: sorry but you're being vague, what are you looking at?
<Kilos> then you actually need to install synaptic
<Kilos> it shows nicelt what is installed and whats available
<tonberryE352> looking at the Hetzner site
<JoTraGo1> Got it already, much prefer it to USC better control, and I can see where stuff gets installed
<Kilos> press ctrl+alt+t and terminal will open
<charl> tonberryE352: not sure if you are in south africa but if you are, everything will look expensive once it's converted to rands :P
<charl> right now, in any case
<Kilos> i find synaptic better that sfc
<Kilos> but terminal installs show you the whole setup biz
<Kilos> also does updates/upgrades lekker
<tonberryE352> I'm in south africa. I was hoping by cheap you meant "can compete with overseas vps"
<charl> overseas vps? it's in germany
<tonberryE352> oh, sneaky .co.za domains...
<charl> i pay 7,90 euro per month for the cheapest vps package
<JoTraGo1> Gotta run, good to meet you guys. CUL8R
<Kilos> ok chow
<charl> if i use google to convert it i get 104 zar
<tonberryE352> ok that is cheap
<charl> not sure if that is considered cheap in .za or not
<charl> used to be cheaper at 10 zar to the euro
<tonberryE352> the cheapest vps on hetzner.co.za is almosr R900 per month
<tonberryE352> or I am blind
<charl> bah that is ridiculous who are they kidding
<charl> that's like 68 euro per month, that is more than what i pay for my overpriced cable connection
<charl> looked on the hetzner.co.za site, according to me they don't have a vps at all?
<charl> only dedicated servers
<tonberryE352> ok fine i was looking under dedicated servers
<tonberryE352> So not entirely the same thing
<tonberryE352> Depending on how evil they are...
<charl> nah you definitely don't want to go that route, unless you have serious hosting needs
<charl> dedicated servers are expensive
<charl> this is the one i use: http://www.hetzner.de/hosting/produkte_vserver/vq7
<tonberryE352> ok that is not bad
<tonberryE352> But ssh at 300+ms pings is no fun.
<charl> 300ms pings to europe?
<charl> wow
<charl> how is it that high?
<tonberryE352> Ok seems to be about 220ms to england
<tonberryE352> Would be about 300 if I am using 3g instead of nice university internet
<charl> 3g has very high latency indeed
<charl> but there was a technical exlanation for it
<charl> something about broadcasting to multiple towers
<charl> for me it's about 20ms from work, 30ms from home, so that doesn't matter much
<charl> 200ms is quite high latency though
<tonberryE352> distance is an issue
<charl> i know what you mean, i really feel the lag when i open an american website
<charl> or a japanese website
<charl> lots of big sites have a cdn though then it doesn't matter
<Kilos> wow remote closed the socket
<Kilos> stupid remote
<Kilos> Guest92539, kubuntu user?
<Guest92539> Yes, why?
<Kilos> just wondered
<Kilos> welcome to our south african help channel
<Guest92539> :)
<Guest92539> In fact I joined here more interested in your bot.
<Kilos> if you one of the clever guys you can always hang here and help noobs
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> you can install it by you
<Kilos> ibid in the repos\
<Kilos> written in python
<Kilos> makes lekker cyber coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<charl> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> charl: Yessir
<Kilos> Maaz, large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<Guest92539> I am not very clever, I am still a noob for Linux issues.
<Kilos> then this is the best help channel going
<tonberryE352> Maaz, larger
<Maaz> tonberryE352: Excuse me?
<tonberryE352> was worth a try
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> wait tonberryE352 
<Kilos> Maaz, larger
<Maaz> inna bucket for you Kilos
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and charl!
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<charl> Maaz: thanks !!
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<keanoeted> hello there
<keanoeted> I have a HP Proliant ML330 G3 server and would like to what version of server software would suit it? 
<keanoeted> would it be 10.04?  I have looked at the HP website where there are recomendations for other severs (most say 10.04 and 12.04), but mine is not listed.
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> i missed him
<Kilos> you okes must watch for strangers when im quiet
<Kilos> like you charl 
<Kilos> that guy coulda gone with 12.04 server
<charl> sorry
<charl> i was actually busy programming :)
<Kilos> ok
<charl> and been paying attention to other channels
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> i was reading on the bed
<Kilos> cold in here
<charl> tomorrow they predict 30 degrees here
<charl> i will be coming to work in a t-shirt
<Kilos> lekker
<Kilos> swops?
<charl> not so lecker for me actually
<charl> lol yeah sure :)
<Kilos> today is 20°c here
<charl> oh that's not so bad
<Kilos> house stays cold man
<charl> yeah that's true
<Kilos> im no eskimo
<charl> especially if it drops to 0 in the night
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> intel vs arm for mobile
<Kilos> http://goparallel.sourceforge.net/analyst-intel-processors-outperform-arm/
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi Kilos
<Symmetria> lo all
<Symmetria> *sigh*
<Symmetria> in the next 32 days, I get 18 hours actually at home 
<Kilos> hi Symmetria 
<Kilos> ouch
<Symmetria> zambia tomorrow morning at 5:30am, back to za on saturday evening, to bloemfontein on sunday morning, to nairobi the saturday after straight from bloemfontein, then from nairobi to malindi, then back home 
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> well one has to pay the price if you chase the big bucks
<magespawn> evening all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> Kilos: is the meeting still on?
<Kilos> nope we forgot
<Kilos> didnt even start
<magespawn> we usually start at 19:30, don't we?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> im looking wrong time
<Kilos> Vince-0, you chairing?
<Kilos> where is kbmonkey 
<Kilos> sorry magespawn not a good head day
<Kilos> nuvolari, meeting in 10
<Kilos> inetpro, you too
<Kilos> Maaz, and you
<Maaz> Yes man Kilos I am always here
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> so I hear it was a nice long week-end in ZA land?
<nlsthzn> hiya uncle Kilos
<Kilos> peeps are supposed to be here for monthly meeting but i forgot to mail a reminder
<nlsthzn> meeting today?
<Kilos> ya supposed to be
<nlsthzn> you have spoiled us all uncle Kilos, if you don't remind us every day for a week before we will never have a meeting again
<Kilos> sorry man
<nlsthzn> :p
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> well, I assume then no meeting...
<nlsthzn> I am at work so will be on and off I guess
<Kilos> i dunno even where Vince-0 is
<nuvolari> :O just got home
<nuvolari> who's chairing?
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> supposed to be Vince-0 
<Kilos> but i get no reply
<nuvolari> meh, think we should have a rule about public holidays on a monday
<nlsthzn> more of them?
<nuvolari> I think we should see who's here for the meeting, and if there's aenough I'll chair
<nuvolari> *enough
<nuvolari> otherwise IMO it would be better to postpone
<nuvolari> all in favour of my suggestion say aeye
<Kilos> postpone
<nuvolari> lol, nlsthzn more rules or more public holidays on mondays?
<Kilos> head sore need to sleep
<nlsthzn> postpone the meeting
<nuvolari> likewise, had to sleep a headache off this afternoon, but it's returning
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: more public holidays on Mondays :p
<nuvolari> +1
<nuvolari> nlsthzn for president!
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> :D
 * Kilos postpones this months meeting
<Kilos> will decide tomorrow till when
<Kilos> so you guys better work out a date for me
<nuvolari> should we summon maaz to make the decision official?
<Kilos> you can nuvolari 
<nuvolari> ok
<Kilos> due to lack of reminders
<nuvolari> Maaz: start meeting about Ubuntu-ZA Monthly IRC Meeting
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Decision to postpone meeting falling on a public holiday
<Maaz> Current Topic: Decision to postpone meeting falling on a public holiday
<nuvolari> Maaz: I am Johan Mynhardt
<Maaz> nuvolari: Alrighty
<Kilos> no fly , no goosie and min others
<Kilos> Maaz, I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed As discussed and witnessed by the idlers currently in the channel, we decided that it would be better to postpone the meeting due to a lack of attendance most probably caused by the fact of a public holiday on Meeting night.
<Maaz> Agreed: As discussed and witnessed by the idlers currently in the channel, we decided that it would be better to postpone the meeting due to a lack of attendance most probably caused by the fact of a public holiday on Meeting night
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed Next available Monday is on June 24th, 2013
<Maaz> Agreed: Next available Monday is on June 24th, 2013
<nuvolari> ok,
<nuvolari> not sure that I need to add any info
<Kilos> no well just advertise nuvolari 
<Kilos> i forgot reminders sorry
<nuvolari> ok, closing meeting 
<nuvolari> Kilos: I don't think that's any reason for the lack of attendance, I blame the public holiday
<nuvolari> caught most of us offguard
<nuvolari> I didn't know about it until Thursday :P
<Kilos> ya blame the holiday
<nuvolari> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-06-17-17-35-25.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-06-17-17-35-25.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-06-17-17-35-25.html
<Kilos> ty nuvolari 
<Kilos> i go sleep now
<nuvolari> no problem oom kilos
<nuvolari> have a nice evening
<nuvolari> and sleep well
<nuvolari> I hope you have a good rest
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<nlsthzn> :( I missed the non-meeting
<nuvolari> aw. sorry nlsthzn, but it's the thought that counts...?
<nlsthzn> OK then :)
<nuvolari> We still love you
<nuvolari> :P
<nlsthzn> :D thanks
<magespawn> hey nuvolari nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> alo magespawn
<nuvolari> howdy magespawn 
<nuvolari> how are you?
 * nlsthzn goes to fill in log sheet quickly... night shift ftl
<magespawn> good and you?
<nuvolari> Good thanks! Had a good break today :>
<magespawn> public holidays are good for that
<nuvolari> yeah, but bad for meetings :P
<magespawn> yes sorry about that i kinda stirred the bees nest on that one
<inetpro> hmm...
 * inetpro missed something?
<inetpro> good evening
<magespawn> a non-meeting
<magespawn>  good evening by the by
<inetpro> does that mean we have a meeting next week?
<inetpro> is it even worth it?
<inetpro> why not just skip until next month?
<inetpro> last meeting feels like it was just yesterday
<nlsthzn> skip until next year ... dunno...
<magespawn> the talk was to discuss it tomorrow
<inetpro> magespawn: ok
<inetpro> nlsthzn: how's the weather up north?
<nlsthzn> as long as everyone is reminded we can have it any day... as we see without reminding we wont have it :p
<nlsthzn> inetpro: hot, do you guys need some heat?
<inetpro> nlsthzn: true
<inetpro> a bit of warmth could help
<inetpro> then again, the cold is needed as well to kill all the bugs
<nlsthzn> oh if I send enough the bugs will still go down :p
 * nlsthzn is looking at http://www.oreillyschool.com/
<magespawn> nlsthzn: how much do they charge?
<nlsthzn> they seem expensive... a typical linux admin certificate goes for about $1500.00
<nlsthzn> seems a good way in USA to get a start on a degree... the certificate by itself doesn't hold any kind of recognition (not that I want or need that... this would be more for my own understanding and skills :p)
 * nlsthzn should stop throwing money at problems where motivation is the problem >.<
<nlsthzn> heads up if anyone here is in the mood to do some saucy testing - http://test.ubuntu-discourse.org/t/kicking-off-saucy-testing-with-cadence-week-1/379
<magespawn> i saw some of the others and $1500 is not too bad if i recall correctly, but way too much for me at the moment
<nlsthzn> $2000 for python...
<magespawn> yeah, is it an real qualification though?
<nlsthzn> magespawn:it gives credit towards some uni courses in USA... other than that I suspect its most useful to get the skills... not sure the paper is worth much
<magespawn> ah well then i will be sticking with the free stuff for now
<magespawn> good night all
<nlsthzn> night
#ubuntu-za 2013-06-18
<Kilos> morning all
<Vince-0> Hi
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Aaarg it's way too early for me
<Kilos> what happened last night
<Vince-0> Hi
<Vince-0> oh I said already , lols
<Kilos> hahaha
<Vince-0> ag its just the rut of the working class
<Kilos> everyone missed the meeting last night
<Kilos> the chair fell over looks like
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Vince-0> There was a meet? I didn't have a calender reminder
<Kilos> postponed till next monday
<Vince-0> Shall I make a post to the list?
<Kilos> nuvolari, did already
<Kilos> read your mail
<Kilos> first wake up
<Kilos> hi HawkiesZA wb
<Kilos> the fly left you overloaded?
<HawkiesZA> Hello!
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Squirm> Maaz: beermug
<Maaz> Squirm: What?
<Squirm> Maaz: beer mug
<Maaz> Squirm: Huh?
<Squirm> Maaz: beer mug please
<Maaz> Squirm: Sorry...
<Squirm> Maaz: large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Squirm
<Squirm> :/
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<HawkiesZA> sudo make me a beer?
<Kilos> Maaz, larger
<Maaz> inna bucket for you Kilos
<Kilos> hehe
<HawkiesZA> large = beer? Did someone mess up the regex? :P
<Kilos> large coffee inna beer mug
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<barrydk> Good morning
<Kilos> hi barrydk \
<Vince-0> Kilos, haven't got that Email yet - my list subs on digest - can't find where to change it
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> ill answer it and maybe thewn youll see something
<HawkiesZA> And yes Kilos, fly left us horribly overloaded. Very rude :P
 * HawkiesZA ducks
<Kilos> hehe
<HawkiesZA> But really I just got horribly sidetracked
<Kilos> excuses excuses
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> i go do the sheep thing now
<HawkiesZA> he's getting his coffee on
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Squirm> Maaz: large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Squirm
<trender> maaz: coke
<Maaz> trender: Sorry...
<trender> grrr
<trender> maaz: water
<Maaz> trender: Excuse me?
<trender> oi!
<HawkiesZA> Maaz: tea
<Maaz> HawkiesZA: tea is a brew made from a tea bush from ceylon
<HawkiesZA> lol
<trender> tea or coffee huh
<trender> maaz: tea or coffee 
<Maaz> trender: What?
<trender> maaz: coffee
<Maaz> trender: coffee is liquid code
<mazal> Morning everyone
<trender> yo mazal whatuo
<trender> whatup
<trender> maaz: hotdog
<Maaz> trender: Huh?
<trender> maaz: food
<Maaz> trender: Excuse me?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm!
<mazal> Good thanx and you trender 
<mazal> Oom Kilos , jy hier ?
<Squirm> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> Squirm: Okay :-)
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Squirm> Maaz: large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Squirm
<mazal> Hallo oom , ek nodig hulp
<Kilos> wat seun
<mazal> If I send you an email addy of a new can , can you help him on how to get in here please ?
<mazal> guy even
<mazal> Ek hol so rond ek kom nie daarby uit nie
<Kilos> yes mazal will do
<Kilos> is he on ubuntu?
<mazal> Dankie oom
<mazal> He was on mint , but I suggested him to change to ubuntu
<mazal> As ubuntu have stronger community for new okes
<Kilos> mint peeps are welcome here too
<Kilos> Squirm, uses mint
<Squirm> pfft
<Squirm> ubuntu = mint
<Squirm> mint != ubuntu
<mazal> But you guys will help him ne ?
<Squirm> mint > Ubuntu
<Kilos> ya of course
<Kilos> tell him to install xchat
<Squirm> I won't
<Squirm> he left mint
<Squirm> for shame!
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> :P
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm!
<Squirm> I may have OD'd on coffee
<Kilos> you help anyone Squirm 
<Squirm> ty Maaz 
<Kilos> mazal, can he use the terminal?
<mazal> I asked him to send me his email addy. Then I will give it to you then you can help him get into the community please oom
<Kilos> ok mazal 
<mazal> Baie dankie. Is goeie ou racing buddy van my. Het jare lank probeer om hom weg te kry van windows af :-)
<Kilos> i gotta put a file there first that isnt .exe
<mazal> Was skoon verbaas toe ek hoor hy try ubuntu.
<Kilos> oops
<mazal> Now I want him to get good first impression and you are our man !!
<Kilos> dis goed so , hoe meer hoe beter
<Kilos> ai!
<trender> is this a tea party ?
<superfly> ohi
<mazal> Morning superfly 
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> Maaz, announce Monthly meeting on the 24th
<Maaz> Hear ye, hear ye! Monthly meeting on the 24th
<mazal> Is it a Monday ?
<mazal> Oh ya I see it is
<superfly> hi mazal, Kilos, etc
<Kilos> tuesday
<mazal> huh
 * mazal kyk weer
<mazal> No is a monday
 * mazal think him and Kilos are talking of seperate things lol
<Kilos> no man monday was a holiday
<Kilos> oh the meeting ya
<mazal> lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> mazal, remmina werk goed as jy die IP en password ken
<Kilos> volle beheer
<mazal> Sharp , soos vnc
<Kilos> ek ken dit nie maar ek sien 7 hier op een werkspasie asof ek op die ander pc is
<Kilos> dit sit net daai pc op die plek waar jy moet passwoord insit
<magespawn> good morning
<mazal> vnc is die Windoze remote app
<magespawn> or one of them
<mazal> Morning magespawn 
<magespawn> hey mazal
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> we duffed last nights meet magespawn now on the 24th
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<Kilos> wb
<Kilos> you missed the new peeps magespawn 
<Kilos> morning JoTraGo1 Spaceghost 
<magespawn> no worries Kilos i expect i will be there
<superfly> Jammer Kilos, without Internet at home I couldn't get to the meeting.
<magespawn> i saw some of them from the lurkers corner over the weekend
<Kilos> yeah superfly we unnerstand
<magespawn> superfly: hi, is the line or the modem?
<superfly> magespawn: dunno
<magespawn> a monday sense of humour for a tuesday http://mashable.com/2013/06/17/star-wars-elevator-prank/
<magespawn> that sucks superfly
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<Squirm> Maaz: seen smilyborg
<Maaz> Squirm: smilyborg was last seen 18 days, 14 hours, 58 minutes and 41 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2013-05-30 11:13:15 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2013-05-30 14:59:43 PDT
<Squirm> hmm
<nuvolari> sjoe, oom kilos is kwaai so vroeg in die oggend
<Kilos> wat nou
<Kilos> dag nuvolari 
<Kilos> hmm.. môre inetpro plustwo Mzolisto 
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh, hi
<ThatGraemeGuy> sorry Kilos, bit busy today :-)
<Kilos> np
<superfly> hi ThatGraemeGuy :-)
<ThatGraemeGuy> hey jetsetter
<ThatGraemeGuy> or roadtripper i guess :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> wb
<Kilos> superfly, you foned insurance peeps yet?
<Kilos> we postponed the meeting so you could get fixed up first
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> Kilos: I've mailed them. My replacement router only gets here on the 1st of July though.
<Kilos> aw
<ThatGraemeGuy> your router died?
<superfly> and my two servers
<superfly> I suspect it was lightning
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh noes :-/
<ThatGraemeGuy> you had lightning protection thingys installed?
<superfly> no
<superfly> didn't think i'd really need that in Cape Town :-P
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy> just curious on the insurance side, i don't have any electrical protection in place either
<ThatGraemeGuy> pretty sure my broker would've mentioned
<ThatGraemeGuy> but now that i think of it, i should ask her just to be safe
<Kilos> hi HecticZA 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> HecticZA, i see you got it working
<Kilos> are you using mint or ubuntu
<magespawn> hey Kilos, still this afternoon?
<Kilos> yeah magespawn 
<Kilos> HecticZA, is mazals friend
<magespawn> that is cool
<Kilos> ya so we got one more
<magespawn> need to get some special ubuntu-za glue, to make them stick
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> well last 2 stayed seems like
<Kilos> very quiet though
<Kilos> SilverCode, you winning?
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<Kilos> oh my , peeps are cery busy
<Kilos> very as well
<inetpro> Kilos: hi
<Kilos> als goed inetpro ?
<Kilos> vreemdeling
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry for being so scarce
<Kilos> i forgive you but magespawn doesnt
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> I shall have to sort him out later
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> you missed last nights meeting so we postponed it till next monday
<Kilos> you will be here im sure
<inetpro> I was there last night
<inetpro> was just half late as usual
<HecticZA> Apologies guys. Got busy. Yes Maz referred me and thx for the mail Kilo. Just lucky Kilo :) I have Pepperment 3 loaded on this pc and it already had XChat installed for Pepperment forums. I never even knew about the software. :)
<inetpro> 19:30 is tough for a family man
<HecticZA> I will probably dump this distro soon and install ubunto on this pc and then I will keep you guys busy :)
<Kilos> cool HecticZA we have a mint expert around if you need help
<inetpro> HecticZA: s/ubunto/ubuntu/
<Kilos> well inetpro when i wanted to change you guys moaned
<Kilos> hes brand new inetpro 
<HecticZA> Oh really that is cool. I'm on Linux for about 2 weeks and are slowly picking things up. I have PM 4 on my Netbook and that will stay there.
<inetpro> the syntax 's/ubunto/ubuntu/' means search for ubunto and replace with ubuntu
<HecticZA> Ah sorry inetpro. It is a combination of old age and terrible spelling on the keyboard.
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> old age
<Kilos> everyone uses that excuse
<Kilos> even me
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> anyway
<Kilos> oh and goosie
 * inetpro wbbl
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ok
<HecticZA> Lol. Okay Old age and Alzheimer"s  ;D
<Kilos> age HecticZA ?
<Kilos> you a bally too
<HecticZA> Lol not thaaaaaaat old, but man I seriously think Alzeimers is in my future. I am 48 currently, going on 49 sometime during the year.
<Kilos> ah you young man
<Kilos> im 63 in 7 days or so
<HecticZA> Oh well then. Hello uncle Kilos  :)
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> maar jy is welkom hier met enige linux distro
<Kilos> net die vensters mense trek swaar hier
<HecticZA> Baie dankie. Ek waardeer dit. Is maar 'n moeilike learning curve op die stadium. 
<Kilos> ya ek het ook swaar getrek in die begin
<Kilos> maar ouens hier help graag as hulle tyd het
<HecticZA> Die feit dat daar nie exe, .bat, .com  ens is nie verwar my. Ek het al Linux files gedownload en dan ge extract en dan.....  minute van niks en baie domigheid. ;D
<Kilos> hehe
<HecticZA> Het ook nie die reposories verstaan nie en glad nie die ppa nie.
<Kilos> Squirm, say hi to HecticZA 
<Kilos> peppermint
<Squirm> hi HecticZA 
<tonberryE352> oor die algemeen het linux executables nie n extention nie
<Squirm> bbl, need to go
<Squirm> squash match tonight
<HecticZA> Hey Squirm, please to meet you :)
<Squirm> will bbl - maybe around 11
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> thats more than squash
<HecticZA> LoL
<Kilos> yawns again tomorrow
<Kilos> ons het baie jong outjies hier
<Kilos> party net uit die skool uit
<Kilos> maar hulle sukkel nie soos ou mense nie
<HecticZA> Wow. Okay. 
<HecticZA> Nee kinders leer vinnig.
<Kilos> ya man dis nie reg nie
<Kilos> not fair as they say
<HecticZA> Lol. Ek speel games online via PS3 en dis altyd die laaities wat mens verneder. :)
<Kilos> hahaha
<HecticZA> Google ek net vir ubuntu om te download of is hier 'n link erens wat ek click?
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> Maaz, google ubuntu .iso download
<Maaz> Kilos: "Download Ubuntu Desktop | Ubuntu" http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop :: "Download Ubuntu | Ubuntu" http://www.ubuntu.com/download :: "Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS (Precise Pangolin) - Ubuntu Releases" http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ :: "Alternative downloads | Ubuntu" http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads :: "Download Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring
<Maaz> Ringtail) - Ubuntu Releases" http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ :: "Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS (Lucid …
<HecticZA> k thx
<Kilos> ek gebruik 12.04.2
<Kilos> it a lts version
<Kilos> 5 years support
<Kilos> others are 9 months
<HecticZA> Wat is lts?
<Kilos> long term support
<HecticZA> long term support?
<HecticZA> lol
<HecticZA> K ek verstaan
<Kilos> its also a bit easier than 13.04 for new guys
<HecticZA> Okay will have a quick look.
<HecticZA> Started the download. Thank you for the help. Does Xchat work from Windows as well?
<confluency> HecticZA: I don't know if XChat has a windows version, but it's just an IRC client. There are lots of IRC clients for Windows.
<HecticZA> K thx
<Kilos> your welcome
<Kilos> we are always here
<confluency> I would install the latest version of Ubuntu. if you don't like Unity you can easily replace it with a different window manager. It's just a thin layer on top of the whole operating system.
<confluency> LTS is good for servers, which you don't want to upgrade too frequently.
<Kilos> confluency, 13.04 has too many settings that you need to sort to get things understandable imo
<Kilos> for a new guy that is
<confluency> Like what?
<Kilos> like the workspace switcher aint there
<confluency> Is that a Unity thing?
<Kilos> and all the eye candy
<Kilos> ya
<confluency> I wouldn't recommend Unity to new people, period. ;)
<Kilos> no man tara tried it and loved it
<confluency> To each his own. ;)
<Kilos> and all she knew was windows
<Kilos> hehe
<tonberryE352> I wouldn't reccomend Unity.
<Kilos> maybe ive just got used to it by now
<confluency> HecticZA: you may be perfectly happy running an older version, but if you find yourself jumping through hoops to install backported new stuff from PPAs or from source consider just upgrading.
<confluency> That's my main problem with running an old version. It's all fun and games until you want a specific new version of some app because you need a feature or a bugfix.
<confluency> And then you discover that it's been built/backported for the newest three versions or so, and not yours.
<confluency> (Speaking of which, I should probably upgrade to Raring. Maybe today. ;) )
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> 12.04 is running very well here on unity and kde
<Kilos> very stable
<HecticZA> Hmm okay. Now I'm not sure. I am busy downloading the LTS version, but I will download the latest version as well. Currently this pc has Xp and Peppermint 3 on. Whatever goes on next will be the only OS on here. This is basically a media  pc that provides access to th erest of the house and my PS3. At the moment I use it to play around with Linux. My other Win 7 needs to be be reinstalled, so I might dual boot with some Linux flavour there as well.
<magespawn> there is a windows version of xchat
<HecticZA> I share 1 LCD screen with 2 pc's via a MVK switch. Had some issues with Peppermint 3 ito low screen resolutions, due to the MVK switch. I assume I will have the same issues with ubuntu as well?
<HecticZA> Thx megaspawn. I'm busy downloading. It is just for in case something goes wrong when I reload this pc with a new ubuntu version.
<magespawn> also try using the tab button to complete nicks/names that way the spelling is always right
<Kilos> type first 3 or 4 letters and hit tab
<magespawn> i have never used a keyboard switch with ubuntu, so no idea on that one
<magespawn> KVM switch?
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Good evening uncle Kilos
<HecticZA> @ magespawn - KVM switch = Keyboard Video Mouse. I have a mouse, keyboard and screen plugged into the switch and I can connect 4 pc's to it.
<HecticZA> I'm about to log off here. Does it save my nick or do I have to do something? Can I logon from my Netbook with the same details?
<Kilos> you actually gotta register your nick
<Kilos> if you dont want it stolen
<HecticZA> Can you tell me what I must do?
<Kilos> type in here  /msg nickserv register 
<Kilos> whew i forgot
<Kilos> it should give info if you do that 
<Kilos>   /msg nickserv register HecticZA 
<Kilos> you should get options
<Kilos> have to enter email addy and password somewherer
<HecticZA> Okay it gives me error message regarding the psswd and addy. Will try to figure it out. tHx
<Kilos> np
<HecticZA> Thx Kilos. Sorted
<Kilos> oh they send you a special password via mail
<Kilos> cool
<nlsthzn> HecticZA:now you can set your fave IRC client to log you in automatically using your nick and password ;)
 * nlsthzn will flounder around here a little bit later again ...
<HecticZA> Okay it it is verified. Chat tomorrow or maybe a bit later. Cheers :)
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> nice to have new people 
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> hmm...
<magespawn> later all home time for me
<Kilos> k magespawn 
<Kilos> later
<Kilos> hi smile4ever 
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> and hello Kilos
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<inetpro> hoe gaan dinge vanaand hier
<Kilos> stil man
 * inetpro kry al weer koue vingers hierdie tyd van die jaar
<inetpro> moet eendag 'n verhitte muisblad kry
<inetpro> of wat noem jy die ding in Afr?
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<inetpro> Kilos: of dalk moet ek maar net die vingers bietjie laat werk
<inetpro> soos lemoene skil
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> ons lemoene is lekker hierdie jaar
<inetpro> moet eintlik nog bome plant as hulle so lekker is
<nlsthzn> alo Kilos, inetpro... cold enough for ya? :p
<Kilos> ya nlsthzn very cold
<inetpro> hi nlsthzn
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<nlsthzn> Maaz:tea please
<Maaz> As soon as the kettle boils nlsthzn I will pour boiling water into your cup if you have the tea bag in already
<Kilos> vrugte bome is altyd goeie bome om te plant
<nlsthzn> reading mailing lists can be a lot of fun... so many opinions and different attitudes and stuff...
<nlsthzn> it would seem that with Mir all the other *buntus will be coming to an end...
<Kilos> huh
<nlsthzn> bye bye xubuntu, kubuntu etc...
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<nlsthzn> the amount of spite and anger in the FLOSS community can be crazy sometimes... many of the mailing lists are better than Soap Opera;s :p
<nlsthzn> good night uncle Kilos:
<Vince-0> nlsthzn: indeed! I've been following the drama for some time
<nlsthzn> Vince-0: I am reading the latest debate on the ubuntu-dev mailing list... and the sad thing is even if everyone dropped their ego's there still isn't a workable solution
<Vince-0> http://fossforce.com/2013/06/what-makes-a-community-distro/
<Vince-0> well, people who are actively involved are passionate so there will be some tempers flaring
<nlsthzn> well, one solution would be to drop mir and use wayland... the easiest one IMO
<Vince-0> ha! but Canonical will have none of that
<nlsthzn> so it seems
<nlsthzn> and I don't understand the technical side to know how much merit each sides argument has :/
<smile4ever> Night! :)
<nlsthzn> http://mechoslav.wordpress.com/2013/06/18/numix-utouch-is-now-desktop-ready-icon-theme/
<nlsthzn> pretty
<Squirm> lo Trixar_za 
<Squirm> Maaz: tell Kilos I was close
<Maaz> Squirm: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Trixar_za> lo Squirm
<Trixar_za> :P
#ubuntu-za 2013-06-19
<Guest1274> hlw
<mazal> Morning everyone
<barrydk> Morning Morning
<Kilos> morning all
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> morning Squirm 
<Kilos> no yawns?
<Squirm> not yet
<Kilos> hi mazal barrydk 
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> overslept my alarm by an hour
<Kilos> wow
<Squirm> hmm, I need coffee
<Squirm> got home at 23:30
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> yo HawkiesZA 
<Squirm> been to sleep after 12 every night for the past 2/3 weeks
<Kilos> ouch
<Squirm> been late most days :/
<magespawn> howdy all
<Kilos> hiya magespawn 
<magespawn> good and yourself Kilos?
<Kilos> apart from that same flu hanging on not bad ty magespawn 
<Kilos> seems im getting used to runny nose and coughing
<magespawn> flu does seem to take awhile to shake
<magespawn> how are the sheep handling the winter
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> hehe and i always bragged i dont get sick
<Kilos> sheep dont feel the cold
<Kilos> they just not happy that all the green grass is gone
<magespawn> i thought that would affect them more
<Kilos> but with modern technology the supplement gives them all they need and they fill up on dry grass
<magespawn> funny to talk of unhappy sheep
<Kilos> a product called maxiwol supplies all they need
<magespawn> costs more to keep them then
<barrydk> What do you feed them Kilos 
<Kilos> ya i think its was near R300 a bag but that feeds 9 sheep for a month
<Kilos> one of the reps for the product many years ago explained it as giving them heartburn which forced them to eat dry grass to counter
<HawkiesZA> Morning ya'll
<Kilos> maxiwol barrydk 
<Kilos> there is a similar product for cattle too
<Kilos> sb16 with zilmax
<Kilos> stock dont lose condition at all in wonter
<barrydk> We give ours "wildpille" game pellets i think. The sheep, cattle and blesbuck eat it
<Kilos> as long as there lotsa dry grass
<Kilos> made by?
<Kilos> mine are from voermol
<barrydk> no idea will find out for you.  But nguni's doesnt lose much condition around here they are tough
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> i learned all about these products when running a bonsmara + stud
<Kilos> forget other name
<Kilos> they win the top slaughter animal every year
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<sakhi> Hi Kilos and #ubuntu-za
<magespawn> Good morning HawkiesZA barrydk sakhi
<superfly> ohi
<HawkiesZA> supki magespawn
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<HawkiesZA> supski even
<superfly> hi magespawn, barrydk, sakhi, Kilos
<magespawn> hey superfly lol@HawkiesZA
<superfly> HawkiesZA, I've already said hello to you :-P
<Kilos> lol
<HawkiesZA> It's true
<Kilos> superfly, did you klap him for ignoring us?
<superfly> Kilos: I had a word with him, and he promised not to ignore you again... at least not intentionally
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> and he has forgotten about the greeter script for QA hey?
<Kilos> klap him again
<HawkiesZA> A word that included threats of easypay support
<superfly> those are mean words...
<barrydk> Morning Superfly magespawn 
<HawkiesZA> :D
<Kilos> well its good to have you both back 
<Kilos> :-)
<HawkiesZA> Hurray! I'm useful!
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> mazal, die ou was hier gister
<mazal> Mooi man
<mazal> Geweet oom sal dit reg kry ;-)
<Kilos> hy kry nou 12.04
<Kilos> gese hy sal dit instaleer en terug kom
<mazal> Sodra hy mooi die basics ken sal ek hom help met die media server deel
<mazal> Dis iets wat ek ook doen
<Kilos> tot sy niek geregistreer
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> julle moet plan maak om maandag aand hier te wees vir die vergadering
<mazal> Ek is nie beskikbaar Maandae nie
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi space 
<Kilos> hi Guest55430  too
<Guest55430> Hello Kilos.
<Spaceghost> It is not necessary to great us both.
<Kilos> haha i was teasing
<superfly> *greet
<superfly> morning Vince-0
<Kilos> yo Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Haai
<Kilos> our spell checker is back yay
<magespawn> great is spelt correctly
<Kilos> lol ya
<Kilos> but not if its meant to say hi
<magespawn> indeed
<mazal> We have a spell checker ?
<magespawn> no software spell checker would have caught that
<Kilos> yta the fly
<mazal> hehe ok
<magespawn> the servie provided goes a little further than mere spell checking
<Kilos> service
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> much further
<magespawn> awww was expecting the fly to catch that
<Kilos> too busy again
<Kilos> IT okes always seem busy
<Kilos> mechanic drops tools at 5pm
<magespawn> IT giys are usually the type that likes to learn and generally dislike sitting around doing nothing
<magespawn> s/giys/guys
<Kilos> ya always changing world
<Kilos> so learnbing never stops
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peeps
<Kilos> poor head
<magespawn> for that matter IT girls too
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<magespawn> howdy ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> magespawn, note theblazehen has disappeared
 * Kilos wonders why
<magespawn> maybe a server fell over 
<Kilos> months now
<Kilos> not a good server
<Kilos> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/telecoms/80529-telkoms-forced-adsl-price-cuts-isps-respond.html
<Kilos> whew too much to read but sounds promising
<magespawn> will go have a look 
<Kilos> as long as the cuts reach the end user thats great
<Kilos> why cut prices to isp's if they dont pass it on
<magespawn> the isp's will almost certainly cut their prices to remain competative
<Kilos> lets hope
<Kilos> massive fine though
<Kilos> 200 mill
<Kilos> whew
<magespawn> give me 10% of that and i could set up my wireless service
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> providing a service is a good thing. they shouldnt make things so expensive or difficult
<Kilos> one wifi tower at the top of the reserve will cover a massive area
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<Vince-0> Kilos, the most important part on that article is the opening of naked DSL and IPC services to ISPs so there's direct competition on all levels. Telkom wholesale never really separated from their retail
<Vince-0> I will believe it when I see it
<Kilos> well we can only hope hey Vince-0 
<Vince-0> my boet has 100mbit fibre to his apartment in Aus - that is what I hope for, this other stuff is just playing catch up
<Kilos> lekker
<Kilos> you can get it here if you got bucks
<Kilos> ask symmetria
<Kilos> they dont play with the cost of laying fibre to you
<Kilos> hmm... mazal looks like your friend didnt get something working
<Kilos> maybe hasnt had time
<Kilos> calls himself hecticza here
<Kilos> with caps here and there
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<superfly> sorry, was busy interviewing someone
<Kilos> np
<nlsthzn> alo uncle Kilos and superfly :)
<nlsthzn> I be doing that Buntu thing again :)
<Kilos> yay well done neelsie
<nlsthzn> now if the graphics would stop spazzing out I would be much happier
<Kilos> 13.04?
<nlsthzn> let me do that windows thing and restart
<nlsthzn> nah, 12.04
<nlsthzn> LTS FTW and all that
<superfly> ohi nl<tab>
<superfly> *sigh*
<Kilos> wow i have no probs. what graphics thing nl
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> long reboot
<Kilos> wow i have no probs. what graphics thing nlsthzn ?
<Kilos> i did install gdm
<Kilos> the lightdm always gave probs
<nlsthzn> just some issues with windows when I maximized and minimized... sometimes they didn't come up or go down and other times when they came up it was just the frame wit the middle empty :p
<Kilos> oh not 12.04
<nlsthzn> can be some of the apps I installed or perhaps the graphics drivers... who knows :p
<nlsthzn> yup 12.04.2
<Kilos> oh that word windows through me
<Kilos> you using lightdm
<Kilos> the fly greeted you
<nlsthzn> the default... but no issues with that... and now everything is smooth
<nlsthzn> alo again superfly :)
<Kilos> no man gdm much better
<nlsthzn> why?
<Kilos> no probs at all here
<Kilos> quite boring actually
<Kilos> never have to fix anything
<nlsthzn> doubt my issues had anything to do with that :)
<Kilos> what does google tell you
<Kilos> maybe someone else has had same prob
<nlsthzn> problem gone for now so I am not going to go chase it :p
<nlsthzn> well, running the latest version of LibreOffice now and also installing the latest version of Gimp :)
<nlsthzn> got to love them PPA's
<Kilos> hehe ive always been told to stay away from them
<Kilos> maybe to save data
<tonberryE352> all glory to the PPAs!
<Kilos> oh ya confluency what are you using if you dont like unity
<confluency> Fluxbox.
<Kilos> forgot to ask yesterday
<confluency> I was using it before Unity happened, though.
<Kilos> ah
<confluency> My first Linux WM was Blackbox, so I kind of imprinted on it.
<Kilos> unity aint bad
<confluency> There's nothing wrong with PPAs, but there are bad PPAs.
<Kilos> yeah we are creatures of habit
<Kilos> i actually have come to like unity and kde
<confluency> PPA with five related packages = good. PPA with a gajillion unrelated packages = bad. You can still install individual packages from those manually, though.
<Kilos> but 12.04 unity not as fancy as 13.04
<nlsthzn> that is why I try to stick to the actual devs PPA's if possible
<confluency> I've always found KDE to be too heavy, and Unity is jut not what I want in an interface.
<tonberryE352> when they start updating random things all over the place
<tonberryE352> panic
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<confluency> It's only really a problem if you upgrade a couple of times and then discover some cruft from a PPA you disabled long ago messing up your dependencies. It's pretty easy to restore things as long as you know which packages to revert, though.
<confluency> Unfortunately there's no reliable identifier for the source of a package, so sometimes you have to go by name or minor version number to figure out where something came from.
<superfly> hi nlsthzn :-)
<superfly> and tonberryE352 and confluency
<confluency> I only really had a problem once, and I cleaned it up after some googling. Now I don't add any huge PPAs.
<confluency> Hi, superfly.
<tonberryE352> hi
<nlsthzn> before I run into issues like that I have again installed some or other OS :p
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> oh and Libreoffice 4 is blazing fast... phew...
<Kilos> is fluxbox just a gui?
<confluency> It's a window manager.
<confluency> It gives you a toolbar and a program menu and windows. :)
<Kilos> i cant google what it is
<Kilos> well my bot says she cant
<confluency> Actually, that's pretty much everything that it gives you. 1) windows 2) a right-click menu 3) a toolbar 4) an optional slit for dockapps.
<confluency> It's very minimalist.
<Kilos> where do you get it from
<Kilos> Maaz, google fluxbox
<confluency> There's a package.
<Maaz> Kilos: "Fluxbox" http://fluxbox.org/ :: "fluxbox.org - screenshots" http://fluxbox.org/screenshots/ :: "Fluxbox - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fluxbox :: "Fluxbox - ArchWiki" https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Fluxbox :: "Fluxbox-wiki - Fluxbox-wiki" http://fluxbox-wiki.org/ :: "Fluxbox - Customize.org"
<Maaz> http://customize.org/fluxbox :: "Fluxbox | Free Development software downloads at SourceForge.net" http://sourcefor…
<Kilos> oh in the repos?
<confluency> If you install it, also install fbautostart -- I'm not sure if it's an explicit dependency. That starts all the XDG autostart stuff.
<confluency> It mostly works out of the box; there's just one hack you still need to add to make sure that the update manager delegates permissions correctly.\
<confluency> You also need to fiddle around a bit to customise the menu to your liking, set wallpaper, etc..
<confluency> But all the config files are plain text, which is nice.
<Kilos> so then the whole unity gui is gone?
<confluency> Yes. It's like running GNOME or KDE instead of Unity.
<Kilos> oh ok ill have a look ty
<Kilos> maybe aptitude will sort it all out
<confluency> Yes, you just have to install the fluxbox package. And fbautostart, if it isn't installed automatically.
<Kilos> cool ty
<confluency> It's not a whole desktop environment, like GNOME, so you can run it together with other stuff, like a file manager (liek Nautilus or ROX), but I've never done that.  You can do that if you want icons on the desktop and stuff.
<Kilos> ok one last question will 12.04 give me the choice what i want to boot from still
<Kilos> in case i dont like it
<confluency> Yes, that's worked since forever. :)
<Kilos> cool
<confluency> Oh, in 12.04 it might not use fbautostart from its startup file automatically, so you'll need to put that in.
<confluency> (That's to start stuff like Network Manager when you log in.)
<Kilos> yes i see in synaptic that fbautostart is not one of the install packages with it\
<confluency> Cool. So you should install that as well.
<Kilos> and my nm autoconnects because of a script i added to make it work
<confluency> Yeah, but you still have to start the actual applet.
<Kilos> nm was a big prob here with 12.04
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> oh well here goes
<confluency> So after you've logged into Fluxbox, edit ~/.fluxbox/startup -- that's where you put everything that you want to happen when you start Fluxbox. You need to add 'fbautostart &' if it isn't there already -- but *before* the last line, which starts fluxbox. 
<Kilos> oh my
<confluency> Anything before that last 'exec fluxbox' line needs to have an ampersand (&) at the end, so that it can be put in the background, otherwise nothing will work.
<Kilos> lemme copy that place to edit
<confluency> Once you have that in there, if you exit and come back in you should have all your normal applets.
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> ok
<confluency> (Leave out the quotes. :) )
<Kilos> ya ive learned that darem by now
<Kilos> ty
<confluency> If you right-click on the desktop you'll get a menu with programs. You can customise that later if you want. That's how you launch stuff.
<confluency> But you can also type alt-f2 to get a "run program" window, if you like that sort of thing.
<Kilos> oh so it doesnt show a launcher
<confluency> So while you're in that startup file, I would also add: /usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1 &
<confluency> Nope. The toolbar is just for switching workspaces, showing windows and status icons.
<confluency> (That line is the magic hack to fix update notifier.)
<Kilos> whew you do all this with every upgrade?
<confluency> No, nothing happens to the file when you upgrade.
<confluency> The latest version of the file actually puts in fbautostart for you, but I think that's a recent development.
<Kilos> oh only clean installs
<confluency> Yeah, and I never do that.
<Kilos> i hope i like it, lotsa work
<confluency> Heh.
<confluency> It's very, very sparse, so your mileage may vary. ;)
<Kilos> mileage?
<confluency> "your mileage may vary" is an expression which means that your experience of something may be different to mine.
<Kilos> oh ok
<Kilos> hehe well i wont know if i dont try it
<Trixar_za> Comes for when they sold cars. The fuel efficiency was based on distance and driving style
<Kilos> no one else here uses it i think
<confluency> I've tried AwesomeWM a bunch of times, and never got into it.
<Kilos> ohi Trixar_za 
<Kilos> Maaz, is http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ down
<Maaz> Kilos: No, it's just you
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> what does this mean
<Kilos> E: Failed to fetch http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libi/libid3tag/libid3tag0_0.15.1b-10build2_i386.deb: Could not connect to 127.0.0.1:8123 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111: Connection refused)
<Kilos> all the packages show the same
<tonberryE352> does za.archive.ubuntu.com still exist?
<tonberryE352> or are you doing something strange to it?
<Kilos> nope i did sudo aptitude install fluxbox and the fb thing
<Kilos> it wanted to fetch 3.m os packages
<Kilos> 3.5
<tonberryE352> you running a proxy of some sort?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> someone got me to add something to do with proxy
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> lemme see if synaptic also has probs
<Kilos> ya connection refused
<Kilos> that proxy thing was supposed to save on opening websites or something
<Kilos> whew
<mazal> Bye almal
<Trixar_za> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> yay set to no proxy and here we go
<magespawn> afternoon all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Trixar_za> Afternoon magespawn
<Kilos> ty tonberryE352 
<Trixar_za> Mind you, I'm starting to accept the universal greeting of "Good Morning"
<Kilos> lol
<confluency> Kilos: it looks like you were trying to use a proxy running locally on your machine -- except that it wasn't running.
<Trixar_za> http://www.total-knowledge.com/~ilya/mips/ugt.html
<Kilos> confluency, i dunno what it was. the pro knows more but i wont go that route again
<Kilos> was supposed to only work with browsers i think
<Kilos> if tonberryE352 hadnt said anything i would have clean installed again
<Kilos> hehe
 * Kilos bows to tonberryE352 
<tonberryE352> pleasure
<Kilos> i think i made the mistake of ticking the apply system wide button
<Squirm> hi
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> Trixar_za: your ZNV on our network is weird
<Squirm> s/ZNV/ZNC
<Squirm> your nick starts with ~, as well as it doesn't show that you change your nick
<Kilos> oh ya Squirm did you ever speak to him about hosting the bot
<Trixar_za> It does that. I think it's a bug. Reconnecting the ZNC bot seems to fix it
 * Squirm shrugs
<Kilos> ok i go try fluxbox
<Kilos> wbb hopefully
<Kilos> not now too much to close and movie half way through
<Kilos> sigh
<nlsthzn> uncle Kilos ... you on a DE quest again ? :p
<Kilos> hahaha just looking nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> its free so way not :)
<Kilos> i like unity but maybe fluxbox is better/faster
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> also then when peeps say they are using such and such you arent totally ignorant
 * Squirm pulls apart a laptop
<Squirm> bbl
<nlsthzn> should be as it is a lighter DE ... very light...
<Squirm> and Kilos, speak to who?
<Kilos> Trixar_za,  squirm
<Kilos> about hosting QA
<Kilos> you forgot
<Kilos> hehe
<Trixar_za> Oo
<Kilos> np she works here but only when im online
<Kilos> and ibid bot Trixar_za 
<Kilos> one night we were looking for a host so everyone could use her
<Kilos> you can see here on ##kilos
<Kilos> upgraded version of maaz
<confluency> Well, Fluxbox is definitely faster.
<Kilos> so thats a + then
<magespawn> Kilos: how many os' have you tried?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> all the sucks except 8
<Kilos> all the buntus
<Kilos> didnt like x or l
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> the thing the monkey uses
<Kilos> and tinycorelinux
<magespawn> cool Kilos
<magespawn> os' expert for sure\
<Kilos> lol i forget them man
<Kilos> must be open in front of me
<Kilos> grrr power cut
<inetpro> good morning Kilos
<inetpro> oh and hello everyone else
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> gonna try fluxbox maybe tonight
<Kilos> oh ya magespawn and i looked at the thing the weed uses
<Kilos> didnt know what to do
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> hey inetpro
<magespawn> Kilos: can you remember what it was that tumbleweed uses?
<Kilos> xmonad
<magespawn> never even heard of it
<Kilos> something like that
<Kilos> ask the pro he will member
<Kilos> all text
<Kilos> can make more desktops also with text
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> no gui
<magespawn> that is just the windows manager though
<magespawn> here is the link http://xmonad.org/
<Kilos> i gave up after 1 hour
<Kilos> you gotta even tell nm to connect from cli
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> did a quick aptitude remove there
<inetpro> Kilos: ek dink jou memory is beter as myne
<Kilos> ai!
<tumbleweed> tiling window managers aren't for everyone :)
<tumbleweed> apparently awesome is a fairly nice tiling window manager
<magespawn> would not even know if i had used one, so probably haven't
<tumbleweed> xmonad is one
<magespawn> yup busy reading the site
<magespawn> i like the idea that it manages the windows size and placement etc
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed 
<magespawn> http://www.haskell.org/wikiupload/a/aa/Screen-triplehead-galois.jpg what kind of keyboard is that? nice screen setup 
<tumbleweed> magespawn: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kinesis_%28keyboard%29
<magespawn> ty
<magespawn> would take a little time to learn but then ...
<kbmonkey> hello
<Kilos> hello kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> how goes it all man
<Kilos> we alive kbmonkey 
<Kilos> yo JoTraGo 
<Kilos> wassup by you
<Kilos> meeting monday night hey
<Kilos> oh ya you saw the list
<kbmonkey> I saw thanks Kilos 
<magespawn> later all home time
<Kilos> go safe magespawn 
<kbmonkey> goobye
<Kilos> fluxbox here i come
<Kilos> wbb hopefully
<Kilos> whew confluency at least the nm connect script still works
<Kilos> now just gotta find the nm applet
<Kilos> once ive found where the stick is
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> eish no bloep
<Kilos> hmm...
 * nlsthzn has had enough of puters and interwebs... night all
<Kilos> night nlsthzn 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<superfly> It's on like Donkey-Kong!
<Kilos> your internet superfly ?
<confluency> Kilos: if you add that fbautostart line and log out and log back in again you should have applets back.
<confluency> Oh, except the sound applet, which you have to add separately: 'gnome-sound-applet &'
<Kilos> lol i couldnt see my flash drive with the instructions on confluency  so ive come back to unity and edited the file from here
<Kilos> hope it will work
<confluency> It will. :)
<Kilos> yay
<confluency> Just don't forget all the &
<Kilos> and will i have sound alerts in xchat or will i need to use the external thing
<Kilos> all of them
<Kilos> or only the 2 lines i add
<Kilos> i added fbautostart& and /usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1 & confluency 
<Kilos> must i add more & somewhere else too
<confluency> Nope. As long as you have & at the end of every line where you launch something before the final launch of fluxbox.
<Kilos> and the sound applet also to be added in there too?
<confluency> Yes.
<Kilos> cool tyy
<confluency> That's the volume control.
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> i go nano some more
<Kilos> sorry confluency does it use the x goody like xubuntu?
<Kilos> cfce
<confluency> The what now?
<Kilos> xfce
<confluency> No, that's a different window manager.
<confluency> Fluxbox is the same category of thing as XFCE.
<Kilos> ah lets hope it dont go the same route then
<Kilos> i had no sound with any of the x goodies
<Kilos> ill have a look ty
<superfly> Kilos: yes
<Kilos> yay superfly what happened
<superfly> I bought a new router
<Kilos> ah well wb
<Kilos> and maybe get some lightening protection
<Kilos> dunno if they will actually help but ya
<magespawn> evening all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> the fly net fixed
<Kilos> so no excuse to miss meet monday
<Kilos> yay
<magespawn> so i see, good news
<magespawn> superfly what router did you get?
<magespawn> what is the specific function in linux that allows me the rename a file with the extension that is the type of code in that file? eg .js .py .html etc. windows has a hissy only likes .txt
<superfly> TRENDnet TEW-718BRM
<Kilos> right click rename
<superfly> magespawn: ^^
<superfly> magespawn: the cheapest I could find
<Kilos> oh sorry
<superfly> takealot.com = R400
<magespawn> or is that a function of the program creating the file ?
<magespawn> superfly capabilities?
<superfly> magespawn: there's nothing stopping you naming files on either Windows or Linux
<superfly> magespawn: 150Mbps wireless router
<Trixar_za> Well, unless you hide extensions in Windows
<magespawn> nice
<superfly> which is Windows' default behaviour... security!
<magespawn> Trixar_za: which is done by default
<magespawn> snap
<Trixar_za> I always turn disable it. I know quite a few malware that uses that behavior to it's benefit
<magespawn> superfly i thought takealot was one of the more expensive places
<Trixar_za> s/turn//
<magespawn> Trixar_za: indeed
<superfly> magespawn: not at all
<magespawn> i buy at uniterm dbg.co.za
<magespawn> but have not checked router prices in ages
<magespawn> superfly that looks like a very good price
<superfly> anyone know where I can get a quote for some stuff from? I need it for insurance?
<superfly> also, where I can buy one of those HP Microservers
<tumbleweed> superfly: any online store?
<superfly> tumbleweed: I don't know if that'll suffice - I can try though
<magespawn> i can draw up quotes for you 
<magespawn> just email me list with specs etc
<magespawn> no obligation of course
<superfly> magespawn: my idea is to get a quote, let the assessor tell me if my quote is good or bad, get the money from insurance, and then buy 1 or 2 of those HP Proliant MicroServers
<superfly> then I'm going to learn about LVM
<superfly> ah, looks like prophecy.co.za can give me a quote
<tumbleweed> superfly: pricecheck.co.za lists a fpew places selling them
<superfly> tumbleweed: heh. I can get one for R1800 off myhp.co.za - cheaper than the cheapest on pricecheck.co.za
<superfly> or used to be able to, according to their search
<tumbleweed> ah, cool
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<magespawn> that is a good price, that is about what i would pay for them
<superfly> Trixar_za: who can tell me anything about Intel processors?
<superfly> ag, not just Trixar_za, also tumbleweed
<Trixar_za> lol
<Trixar_za> mis-tab?
<superfly> Trixar_za: well, I wanted to ask you too, but yeah, sorta
<superfly> I am so disconnected from hardware these days
<tumbleweed> superfly: what about them?
 * tumbleweed doesn't pay much attention, either
<Tonberry_> they go fast
<superfly> bwahaha
<superfly> thanks Tonberry_
<superfly> any recommendations on what processor I should get, one that my insurance won't balk at too much
<Tonberry_> they new intel range kinda snuck up on me as well
<Tonberry_> dont really know how they perform relative to the old range
<tumbleweed> much of a muchness, I'd say
<Tonberry_> http://www.cpubenchmark.net/
<Tonberry_> good place to figure out what is going on in the market
 * superfly just selected a couple of i5's since that seems to be mid-range these days
<Tonberry_> few months ago i would have recommended http://www.wootware.co.za/intel-core-i5-3570k-3-4ghz-lga1155-quad-core-ivy-bridge-cpu.html
<superfly> Tonberry_: ah, that looks like what I've selected
<Tonberry_> now it seems that the i5 4570 could be a better bet
<Tonberry_> very slightly faster and slightly cheaper
<Tonberry_> but new and unproven
<Trixar_za> Oo
<Trixar_za> That sounds good on all fronts
<magespawn> good night all
<tumbleweed> sheesh. R2k5 for a CPU is high
 * tumbleweed tends to stick to cheaper CPUs
<tumbleweed> but my desktop has an i7, so maybe I'm lying
<Tonberry_> that appears to be the case...
<inetpro> fp
<inetpro> good night 
#ubuntu-za 2013-06-20
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> Maaz, hi
<Maaz> Howzit Kilos
<Kilos> hmm... no bloep
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Kilos> Maaz, hi
 * Maaz waves to Kilos
<superfly> good morning Kilos
<superfly> welcome back
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> Cannot read sound file:
<Kilos> /usr/share/sounds/bell.ogg
<Kilos> ive messed up
<Kilos> Maaz, hi
<Maaz> Howzit Kilos
<Kilos> w000t
 * Kilos needs to read lots more before i can give fluxbox a good run
<magespawn> good day all
<magespawn> morning Kilos
<Kilos> get xchat working there and bottom panel is gone sigh
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> is the file corrupt, missing or are the permissions not correct?
<Kilos> nope on flux i tried the external sound route and messed up
<Kilos> lost sound here on unity as well
<magespawn> can you sort it or is this another install case?
<Kilos> ive got sound working here again so will get help when i go back to flux
<magespawn> do you document all that you do?
<Kilos> lotsa funny name things in there and ticked some wrong ones then lost the panel where you change workspaces. xchat full screen
<Kilos> im gonna get info from googling
<Kilos> also on flux i cant find where to see whats on a flash
<Kilos> but ill get there
<magespawn> is there not a file manager like dolphin?
<Kilos> there lotsa stuff
<Kilos> most i dont know whats what yet
<Kilos> oh the panel is called a taskbar
<superfly> Kilos: fluxbox is actually pretty simple.
<Kilos> hmm...
<magespawn> morning superfly
<superfly> hiya magespawn
 * mazal loer in
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Kilos> jou maaitjie het nie weer terug gekom nie
<mazal> hmm
<mazal> Wonner hoekom
<Kilos> ?
<mazal> Sal hom bk message wanneer ek kansie kry
<mazal> Maybe he is one of those people who don't like irc
<mazal> I know many people don't
<Kilos> i dunno we actually had quiet a chat
<Kilos> maybe he is sukkeling with unity
<mazal> Or it is going better than expected and he don't need help hehehe
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> Ubuntu do have the knack sometimes to just work
<Kilos> yeah
<mazal> For me 13.04 for example was very good so far. Simply didn't have any issues yet. Apart from the ATI thing
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> It hates ATI lol
<mazal> Or ATI hates it
<Kilos> graphics card?
<mazal> Yep
<Kilos> ya ubuntu seems to prefer nvidia
<mazal> I found that out the hard way
<mazal> Fortunate for things like imaging
<superfly> ATI hates Linux
<tonberryE352> ATI and NVIDIA are very competitive over how much they hate Linux
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> so hows tonberryE352 today
<mazal> sjoe
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<Kilos> weird how weather man says we gonna be 5°c but everything is ice in the morning
<Kilos> have they changed how thermometers read temps
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> hi cvharl
<Kilos> charl, too
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> mazal, did you document how you got ati working there?
<mazal> Is easy Kilos , removed ati card , installed Nvidia card
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> I was in no way in the mood to struggle for days on end just to get the graphics working
<mazal> I saw those threads , and no way , don't have the time for all that
<Kilos> its actually a shame
<mazal> Lucky for me I always keep 1 spare of almost everything , and my spare card was nvidia
<Kilos> lekker
<Kilos> find some windows okey and swop the ati card for another nvidia card
<mazal> Ya we that is so far from shops have learned to keep a spare of most important things cos we can't go and buy new one quick
<Kilos> ya
<mazal> I just need spare wi-fi router still. Have a spare but doesn't have wi-fi
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> I even ordered my new computer with a second hdd , but not connected. Just sitting there lol
<Kilos> you get wifi there?
<Kilos> wow
<mazal> Internal in my flat I use wi-fi
<mazal> For my ps3's
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> So in emergency my pc wil work , but not my ps3's
<mazal> I watch cartoons and docies in them using the ps as media server
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> Ish what is that replace thing again ?
<mazal> */ps/pc
<mazal> Is see my spelling is lekke in the ball again today :-P
<mazal> on even , nee man !!
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> maaz koffie !! Vinnig
<Maaz> mazal: Sorry...
<mazal> Maaz don't be sorry be careful
<Maaz> mazal: Excuse me?
<Kilos> Maaz, koffie
<Maaz> Vra in engels man Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<mazal> Raak ook elke dag al hoe meer cheeky :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<Vince-0> heyo
<superfly> ohi Vince-0
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> yaawannn, is it Friday eve yet
<Kilos> hehe
<Vince-0> and that's not something a Dirtbinite would usually say
<Kilos> only one day to go
<magespawn> ai, and that on a three day week
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> too much jolling
<charl> hi magespawn 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> hi Vince-0 
<charl> hi superfly 
<charl> hi mazal 
<magespawn> hi charl
<Kilos> yo charl ey
<superfly> hi charl
<Vince-0> haai
<HecticZA> Afternoon :)
<Kilos> hi HecticZA wb
<HecticZA> Thx Kilos. :)
<Kilos> yo winning?
<Kilos> you
<Kilos> mazal, ping
<Kilos> ^^
<HecticZA> Not really. I have been going through some sites that Maz recommended and I did pick up some more info. I have a couple of questions?
<Kilos> weel if you got probs ask here and someone will help you
<Kilos> well
<Kilos> we are here to help
<HecticZA> I downloaded the LTS and versions. I tried to put 4 on a flash drive via Unetbootin, but my pc does not want to boot with it. I then tried 13.04 on a rewritable dvd. It did boot, but with lots of errors and when it did eventually boot it was basically non responsive and I had to reboot pc. Can I test the size of the dl somewhere? I could not find the checksum on the site, I probably missed it.
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> can you write the 12.04 to a dvd
<Kilos> and try install that . you can come online from the live dvd and we can help you with the install
<HecticZA> I will try a bit later. Is it okay to use a rewritable dvd?
<Kilos> some peeps say they not to good but i dunno
<Kilos> should be unless its been used over and over i spose
<HecticZA> Okay will see if I can find a normal dvd 
<Kilos> where are you HecticZA 
<Kilos> maybe someone close has a dvd for you
<HecticZA> I'm in a small town called Kirkwood, about 80km from PE
<inetpro> Kilos: goeie more
<inetpro> good afternoon everyone
<HecticZA> Hi there inetpro .
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> hi HecticZA
<Kilos> oh my goodness thats far but we might have someone in the area
<Kilos> i dont know how windows burns isos to dvd
<Kilos> inetpro, kan jy hom help bietjie?
<HecticZA> Is there a way I can compare the checksum size?
<HecticZA> Telkom is a bit iffy atm and I have various download sizes
<Kilos> lets hear from the guys. my iso downloads have all worked first time
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> i have the dvds here that i downloaded so can put one in and see what size i get
<HecticZA> Okay thx. All my other distros worked okay, but these last 2 have been a problem, but I'm pretty sure it is a Telkom issue. 
<Kilos> i get 832.6 meg for 13.04
<Kilos> cant rememeber where i put the 12.04.2 iso
<Kilos> hmm...
<HecticZA> I also have 1 for 832.6 and others for 550 and 734MB. I did burn the 832.6, but the checksum could still be wrong.
<Kilos> 734 sounds right
<HecticZA> I will try the LTS version a bit later
<HecticZA> All 3 of those were for the 13.04 version
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> you need to rev telkom a bit
<kbmonkey> hello 
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> taking a 15 minute break. yey
<HecticZA> They are busy with updates and have been struggling the last few weeks.
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> the lts should be 733m or a bit above if i remember right
<HecticZA> It is especially the Cape Town ICP that is strugeling, but at times the Rosebank one as well, so everybody is complaining atm
<kbmonkey> HecticZA, you should be able to use the md5sum command to compare a .iso if it downloaded correctly
<Kilos> did you download with a download manager
<inetpro> hmm...
<HecticZA> My LTS is 693 and yes I did
 * inetpro goes to read the backlogs
<Kilos> he is still on windows guys
<kbmonkey> you get md5sum for windows :)
<HecticZA> Yes kbmonkey , but where do I find the correct size to compare to?
<HecticZA> I have Windows and Linux. I'm running on Peppermint 3 atm on this pc
<inetpro> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Kilos> oh then you can do downloads with wget on mint
<inetpro> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<inetpro> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<kbmonkey> HecticZA, see http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/
<kbmonkey> there are md5sums on that site
<HecticZA> Thx for all the links. Busy checking them out
<kbmonkey> just navigate to the version you want :)
<kbmonkey> so from Peppermint you can run `md5sum -c MD5SUMS` from the same directory where your iso and that MD5SUMS file live
<kbmonkey> it will warn you of the sums of the files you do not have, by the way
<Kilos> if he is on peppermint he can wget "link" and wget -c to continue a broken download
<kbmonkey> Kilos, is getting too clever!
<Kilos> i love wget
<Kilos> havent had one bad iso download with it
<kbmonkey> alright, my break is over. bye :/
<Kilos> toods kbmonkey 
<Kilos> be good
<HecticZA> Okay it seems my LTS version checksum is correct, but the 13.04 is corrupted
<Kilos> use the lts
<HecticZA> Thx kbmonkey 
<HecticZA> Okay will try it a bit later Kilos. Thx for the feedback :)
<Kilos> you welcome HecticZA 
<Kilos> keep in touch
<Kilos> such a schlep when internet messes around hey
<HecticZA> I will. I'm in for the long haul. If I'm not here, it is because I'm busy with something
<mazal> Hectic my ou vriend !!
<Kilos> cool
<HecticZA> So true, but Telkom said most of the issues will be fixed after this weekends updates. Unfortunately they said that in February as well
<HecticZA> Hey MAz :D
<mazal> Welcome :-)
<HecticZA> Hoe gaan dit ?
<HecticZA> Dankie man :)
<mazal> Goed dankie
<HecticZA> en die rug?
<mazal> Baie goed , so 90% reg
<HecticZA> Goed om te hoor :)
<mazal> Lus om een aand a race te join , maar ai
<mazal> besig besig besig
<HecticZA> Ag almal is nou moeg jong. GT6 moet kom
<mazal> HecticZA, where you live ?
<HecticZA> Kirkwood, naby PE
<HecticZA> Plaas dorpie. Meestal Sitrus
<mazal> Ish , dis nou jammer , ander het ek jou 'n iso gegee wat klaar alles in het , insluitende media server
<mazal> Ek moet eers verder werk , geniet dit hier by ons
<mazal> These guys know their stuff ;-)
<HecticZA> Ja wat, maar ek verkies om dinge self te laai op die stadium. Dit maak die learning curve net so bietjie beter. Ek sukkel net met die distros op die oomblik agv Telkom
<HecticZA> Thx  en cheers :)
<HecticZA> Cheers guys. Must go. Kilos, I will try the LTS a bit later and come back to you. 
<Kilos> cheers HecticZA good luck
<Kilos> eish poor guy
<charl> i heard more people are having trouble with telkom
<Kilos> yeah weird
<charl> my mom phoned them various times and got someone on the phone who told her she's over her "cap" because she downloaded more than 3GB
<Kilos> my 8ta keeps going
<charl> but she's on uncapped so that's nonsense
<Kilos> eish
<charl> after 5+ times of phoning she got some person on the line with half a clue
<charl> he said a server went down and since then they are having troubles
<charl> how extremely and utterly incompetent are these people?
<Kilos> they just slow at the moment because as they say they are upgrading
<charl> bull****
<Kilos> can take 6 months to a year they told me
<Kilos> i mailed them
<Kilos> 8ta Social <social@8ta.com>
<charl> the incompetence is so immense it's beyond saving
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> also govt dept
<Kilos> pay peanuts get monkeys
<charl> yeah that too
<Kilos> dankie vir die lienks inetpro 
<Kilos> lienke
<Kilos> daai goed
<inetpro> Kilos: np
<inetpro> Kilos: lekker om nog 'n plaasmens hier te sien
<Kilos> ya man baie grand
<Kilos> en iemand wat moeg is vir die ander OS
<inetpro> daar is baie van hulle
<inetpro> ons weet net nie van hulle almal nie
<Kilos> ons moet miskien bietjie adverteer
<Kilos> advertise
<Kilos> everything look wrong today
<inetpro> advertensies is duur man
<inetpro> mors van geld
<Kilos> nee man online goed
<mazal> You guys have no idea how many years it took me to try and convince him hehehe
<Kilos> well done mazal 
<inetpro> mazal: cool
<mazal> His a great guy , been racing with him for a long time
<Kilos> most of our new peeps are word of mouth peeps
<Kilos> racing what?
<mazal> Online racing , I use to race in competitions. Mostly GT5 on PS3
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i didnt even know there was such a thing
<mazal> Don't laugh oom. Serious bussness that
<mazal> Racing wheels , racing seats , pedals. Sim style software
<Kilos> i thought you had to have handle bars or steering wheel in hand to race
<mazal> I had a very nice setup with racing seat and wheel and pedals
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> business
<mazal> There's clubs and leagues and all
<Kilos> wow
<mazal> Yah
<mazal> We had club championships whole year round
<mazal> And the telkom DO guys frequently have Do gaming leagues
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> new world
<Kilos> i did it the hard expensive way
<mazal> The virtual 24 Hour Le mans is coming up also
<Kilos> wow
<mazal> Guys from all over doing the 24 hour Le Mans virtually. Teams and all and all
<Kilos> i want an audi turbo diesel for that
<mazal> And PD ( GT5 manufacturer ) runs their own league every year
<Kilos> whew
<mazal> And the top few guys in each country get's invited to track days in real life
<mazal> Top 3 there get's offered real racing contracts
<Kilos> great
<mazal> And wins a car like the new AMG
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> big bucks that
<mazal> There is 3 ex-gt5 boys racing in real life now in various leagues in the world
<Kilos> amg=mercedes hey
<mazal> Yep
<mazal> So ya , it's for fun , but also vary serious at the same time hehehe
<mazal> One of our SA guys made it through to the top 100 track day in real life event last year
<Kilos> nice
<mazal> Dunno if he actually went and how he did , I quit the "sport" before then
<Kilos> but kids will be tops with all that stuff
<mazal> Nope they don't make it
<Kilos> oh my
<mazal> GT5 is heavily sim style
<mazal> The cars and physics is very close to real life
<Kilos> ah some experience needed
<mazal> That's why you need a wheel and pedals and seat to do well
<mazal> The small kid's don't do to well on it
<Kilos> wow
<mazal> In our SA community all were senior guys , youngest was something like 23
<mazal> Ya it's not arcade style button bashing
<Kilos> lol thats a kid to me
<mazal> You actually need skill
<mazal> And the regulations are very strict as well
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> closest i got to motor sport on a pc was playing sbk
<ThatGraemeGuy> hey peeps
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> all good that side?
<Kilos> good ty
<Kilos> not really its winter here
<Kilos> only summer is really good
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah cooling down and sky turning gloomy down here again
<Kilos> ai!
<trender> ahoy anybody alive ??
<Kilos> ya
<charl> i can't believe it i have 179MB of old kernels in my /boot
<charl> what i have 699MB of old kernel sources in my /usr/src this is criminal
<charl> oh no i have 1.1GB of old kernels in /lib/modules
<charl> this is terrible how did ubuntu get this bloated
<charl> please clean up your old kernels
<tonberryE352> you can manually uninstall them
<tonberryE352> but I agree there should be some script or option
<tonberryE352> keep x old kernels
<charl> this should be the default, only last two versions of the kernel
<mazal> Bye everyone
<tonberryE352> you cannot reasonably expect a new ubuntu user to go and hunt down old kernel versions in a package manager
<trender> anybody know if those sata to ide converters are any good with new drives ?????????????#!@##$@#$!@#%$%^%^&
<charl> tonberryE352: exactly
<charl> tonberryE352: what typically happens is that old versions of the kernel accumulate in /boot and eventually fills up the boot partition
<charl> tonberryE352: the boot partition, by default, not being very large
<charl> and let's face it, there are so frequently new kernel updates, this will happen sooner than later for anyone who keeps their system up to date
<charl> trender: new... ide drives? didn't realise they still sell ide drives
<tonberryE352> i suspect new big sata drives will give problems if you convert to IDE
<trender> asking about sata to ide converters
<charl> wait which way around
<charl> sata to the motherboard and ide to the drive?
<charl> that's how i understood it
<trender> ide on the mb sata on the drive
<tonberryE352> i suspect old ide motherboard with new sata drives
<charl> ah i see, ok that makes more sense
<Kilos> methinks he is talking about putting a sata/ide adapter onto an ide socket on the motherboard
<trender> need to know if those sata converters are any good for new sata drives
<Kilos> i tried ians one on my old p4 with no sata sockets and it worked well
<trender> i hate throwing away money
<tonberryE352> I am unsure what the drive size limit is on IDE
<tonberryE352> but I doubt 2tb or 3tb would work
<trender> well thats what im trying to do
<Kilos> i put ians 2tb drive onto my ide pc
<charl> drive size limit? why would there be a limit on the drive size?
 * tonberryE352 shrugs
<tonberryE352> systems tend to have limits
<charl> i thought there were terabyte drives in the ide days
<charl> but yeah i never used any of them so i have no clue sorry
<Kilos> biggest ive seen is 500gB
<Kilos> google will know more
<tonberryE352> I do know some ide to usb converts do not like 2tb drives
<ThatGraemeGuy> i think IDE drives topped out at about 750GB
<trender> i dont want to buy 100x 3Tb drives and end up with 100 lemons that wont convert to IDE
<tonberryE352> but that was a funny pata sata usb thingy
<ThatGraemeGuy> and that was right at the end of IDE's life
<tonberryE352> buy one and check
<trender> seems like the only way 
<trender> ah well
<tonberryE352> prototyping is expensive
<ThatGraemeGuy> interesting history lesson on the topic of size limits: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Large-Disk-HOWTO-4.html
<Kilos> times have changed hey
<Kilos> i remember on win 95 i thought a 2G drive was massive
<ThatGraemeGuy> my first PC had 2GB
<ThatGraemeGuy> and an enormous 32MB of RAM
<ThatGraemeGuy> in a laptop no less
<Kilos> 'lol ya
<Kilos> mine was 420 meg i think
<Kilos> also 23m ram
<Kilos> 32
<Kilos> now 1.5g of ram is too min
<Squirm> hi
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<magespawn> afternoon all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> trender i have that the converters work but there is a serious loss of performance
<magespawn> ^found
<charl> ciao all
<trender> thanks performance is no concern to me it just needs to work
<magespawn> good night all
<Cantide> good evening, oom Kilos :p
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<inetpro> ehlo
<Kilos> hiya inetpro 
<Kilos> koud ne
<inetpro> baie
<psychicist> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> hi psychicist
 * inetpro crying
<Kilos> why
<inetpro> need to go for a long trip this weekend and one of my tyres has a small bubble
<inetpro> brand new tyre that the previous owner put in for me
<inetpro> tyres*
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> hit a bad pothole
<Kilos> have a gator put in
<inetpro> now I'm worried to drive long distance like this
<Kilos> its a thick patch they stick inside
<inetpro> hmm... sounds like a cool idea
<Kilos> all my ideas are cool
<inetpro> will go to the tyre place tomorrow
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> damn tyres are expensive these days
<Kilos> you will see the gator is thick and strong
<Kilos> just need to balance that wheel after
<Kilos> what isnt
<inetpro> thing is my wife went there this week and they said they can't fix it
<Kilos> but you still riding it like that
<Kilos> then it must be able to take a gator
<inetpro> well the bubble is not big but it's there, on the side wall
<Kilos> must work with a gator in
<Kilos> i did that often
<inetpro> thanks Kilos, you make me feel lots better
<inetpro> let's hope they fix it with a gator for me
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> tyres cost big buck
<Kilos> s
<inetpro> these tyres the guy put on are like the most expensive that you can get
<inetpro> don't think I will be able to sustain that
<inetpro> Copper Discoverer
<inetpro> Cooper*
<inetpro> 4x4 tyres
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> start buying one at a time
<Kilos> tyres actually mature with age and get stronger
<Kilos> or they used to anyway
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on'
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> tiwt bot cant even see typos
<Kilos> twit
 * Cantide is sipping coffee :)
 * Cantide shares
<Kilos> ty ty
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Cantide> night Kilos 'o'
#ubuntu-za 2013-06-21
<magespawn> good morning
<superfly> guten morgen
<HawkiesZA> yo
<Kilos> hi superfly and others
<Kilos> yo HawkiesZA 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<magespawn> good morning superfly HawkiesZA Kilos
<magespawn> that was getting very strange
<Kilos> hi there magespawn 
<Kilos> what
<trender> yo
<Kilos> hi trender 
<trender> mornings
<magespawn> come in say good morning and no response, and nobody else show up for the nest 20 or min
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> felt like i was in a ghost town, i was thinking the whole net was broken or something cause there was no activity on any of the channels i am in
<kookamoer> people in this channel dont talk much
<Kilos> sometimes im away by the sheep or cooking or something
<Kilos> haha i often check to see the connection still up
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> is a good way
<kookamoer> small channel this
<Kilos> ya and everyone working mostly
<kookamoer> my last irc channel was pumping at least 100 mense or  more
<kookamoer> on a bad day
<Kilos> its because this is a basic ubuntu help channel not a hangout
<kookamoer> i never had a hangout either man
<kookamoer> we where punting tech wares before you new the net existed on 33k modems
<Kilos> ah
<superfly> *were
<superfly> *knew
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<kookamoer> *finger*
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<tonberryE352> IRC is a dying medium
<superfly> kookamoer: a pity you didn't learn how to spell
<kookamoer> ( | ) <<<KMA
<kookamoer> superfly jerks like you with your smart alek pissing contest remarks really make irc special for everyone....take your ego elsewhere jerkoff
<superfly> kookamoer: I suggest you take your ego elsewhere. I correct everyone, you can ask the others. You were the one that pulled the finger.
<kookamoer> just try and get along mate...i never yanked on your chain to begin with
<Kilos> superfly, is our built in spell checker
<Kilos> no fighting here
<Kilos> grrr
<kookamoer> hehe its all good man
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<Kilos> you got a workaround psyatw ?
<psyatw> Kilos, a workaround for what?
<psyatw> I am using SSL to connect with Windows Pidgin here at work
<Kilos> being online from work 
<Kilos> ah
<psyatw> yes, they haven' t blocked this yet
<Kilos> hehe
<psyatw> but they are restricting me in any way they can
<Kilos> eish
<psyatw> I don't have rights to install software on my laptop anymore
<Kilos> they want all your time
<psyatw> so I can't even run virtualbox on my desktop anymore
<psyatw> oh, right
<psyatw> soon when I find another job they will get none of my time, they can be sure of that
<Kilos> maybe that was a bad move to there hey
<Kilos> peeps dont understand that a happy employee gives more of himself to the company
<psyatw> no, it wasn't a bad move
<psyatw> because I came here for myself
<psyatw> in order to succeed in whatever way I can
<psyatw> this job is just a way to get there
<Kilos> stepping stones are good
<psyatw> indeed
<inetpro> Goeiemôre 
<Kilos> môre inetpro 
<psyatw> hi inetpro
<Kilos> vrek koud
<inetpro> Kilos: eintlik redelik vandag as jy my vra 
<inetpro> maar miskien het ek nie vanoggend kwaai gevoel nie omdat ek met die kar gery het 
<Kilos> nee man al die buite water was ys
<Kilos> ya dis hoekom
<inetpro> ongelukkig kon hulle nie daai band vir my met 'n gator regmaak nie. So ek kry seer vandag. 
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> Sal maar moet brood met water eet vir die volgende paar maande 
<Kilos> dis nie lekker nie
<Kilos> eina
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> More oom Kilos 
<Kilos> inetpro, did they show you why they cant gator it?
<inetpro> Kilos: it will not be safe in the long run, was a big hit
<Kilos> if its only a small bubble the damage cant be bad
<inetpro> the rim also needed repair
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> where is the damage
<Kilos> how far up the sidewall
<inetpro> actually, what I didn't see was the inside
<inetpro> was much worse
<inetpro> Kilos: well it's fixed now and I got a new tyre
<Kilos> ya but at crippling cost
<inetpro> was not worth taking the risk
<inetpro> lifes are more valuable
<Kilos> as long as youre sure they didnt just want to sell a new tyre thats ok
<Kilos> peace of mind is good
<inetpro> the tyre was only 6 months old, so a new one won't make a massive difference
<inetpro> just the bank balance taking a big knock, again
<Kilos> ouch
<inetpro> will have to work out ways to survive
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> maybe you can offer me a sheep herding job or so :-)
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> i trade my services for other peoples services instead on money sometimes
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> got  a set of tyres for the golf for computer for the local spares and tyre place
<Kilos> barter system
<Kilos> golf tyres 1/4 price of the pros
<magespawn> not even i think
<magespawn> about R800 per tyre
<magespawn> i know those tyres, the safari company uses them
<Symmetria> hrm, afrinic agm starting, this is gonna be rough, god I havent felt this tense in years 
<mage_mobile> howdy power is off here.
<Kilos> aw
<mage_mobile> one of those things
<Kilos> yeah power sucks in za
<mazal> I rediscovered this little gem:
<mazal> http://www.openttd.org/en/
<mazal> http://wiki.openttd.org/OpenTTD
<mazal> Proofe that graphics isn't everything
<mazal> Hi everyone btw :-)
<mage_mobile> hi mazal
<mazal> How are things mage_mobile ?
<mage_mobile> eskom is off, so not brilliant
<mage_mobile> otherwise peachy
<mazal> Have a good weekend guys
<mazal> Bye
<mage_mobile> power is back
<Kilos> yay
<magespawn> power up and down like a yoyo
<Kilos> ai!
<Squirm> prefects vs. staff hockey
<Squirm> always good fun
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hmm..
<Kilos> Maaz, announce Early warning. monday meeitng all of you
<Maaz> Announcement from Kilos! Early warning. monday meeitng all of you
<Kilos> inetpro, you gonna warn the twits?
<Kilos> and G+
<kookamoer> morning
<magespawn> later all
<Kilos> go safw magespawn 
<Kilos> hi kookamoer 
<kookamoer> yo
<Kilos> safe as well magespawn 
<Kilos> JoTraGo, have you joined our mailing list? and you SilverCode ?
<Kilos> http://bit.ly/MCOujZ 
<Kilos> ubuntu-za@lists.ubuntu.com
<HecticZA> Evening :)
<Kilos> hi HecticZA 
<Kilos> whats news
<HecticZA> Installed 10.04 and if there is time would like some help to share files and auto mount harddrives?
<Kilos> automount should be working
<Kilos> anyway go this route
<Kilos> pres ctrl+alt+t
<HecticZA> I have 2 harddrives 
<HecticZA> okay
<Kilos> both in the pc?
<HecticZA> yes. Ubunto 0n 80 Gb and then 2TB
<Kilos> have you updated first of all?
<HecticZA> yes
<Kilos> then the other one is there ill show you how to find it
<HecticZA> okay
<Kilos> second icon down on the launcher panel
<Kilos> home
<HecticZA> k
<Kilos> wiat i just gotta look
<Kilos> you will see all drives and partitions on the left
<HecticZA> I don't?
<Kilos> what you see there?
<HecticZA> Home, Desktop, Downloads, Music, Pics, Vids, File system, Trash and Network
<Kilos> i see all my drives there and partitions
<Kilos> ok ctrl+alt+t opened a terminal
<HecticZA> k
<Kilos> type in there sudo apt-get install synaptic aptitude
<Kilos> copy paste it in
<Kilos> that will install 2 things
<Kilos> synaptic is a package manager
<HecticZA> It is busy with install
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Kilos> ok you know the top left icon is called the dasgh
<Kilos> dash
<Cantide> hello :)
<HecticZA> Yes
<Kilos> thats where you select what you want to open
<Kilos> cool
<HecticZA> Hi Cantide :)
<Kilos> once install finish type synaptic in the dash
<Cantide> hi HecticZA :)
<HecticZA> Okay it is open Kilos
<Kilos> ok in top right type in auto
<Kilos> i forget the right stuff to use
<Kilos> but it will show you all the auto packages there
<HecticZA> okay?
<Kilos> scroll down one will be auto connect to drives or usbs or something
<Kilos> i think what you need is udisks
<HecticZA> usbmount? 
<Kilos> but i remember i saw some automount thing some time
<Kilos> type in usb at the top
<HecticZA> mount unmount usb mass storage devices
<Kilos> ya trick that
<Kilos> tick
<Kilos> then type in udisk and tick that
<Kilos> udisks
<Kilos> then tick apply
<HecticZA> there is a "udisks" with a red button next to it?
<Kilos> right click it
<HecticZA> looks like ubuntu pic I think
<Kilos> upgrade or reinstall
<Kilos> red button on the left?
<HecticZA> okay busy with install and reinstall
<Kilos> actually while you there just tick mark all upgrades
<HecticZA> It looks like the ubuntu logo and it was to the right of the package name. I think it indicated that i was already installed
<Kilos> that will show if something isnt upgraded
<Kilos> oh those with that red ubuntu logo are official packages
<HecticZA> are all of them upgrades? or do I click on them to check?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> its stuff you only tick if you use that program
<HecticZA> Okay there are no upgrades
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> you know about your 4 workspaces?
<HecticZA> I have seen it yes
<Kilos> you can leave stuff working on one and do other stuff on others
<Kilos> saves the minimising thing
<HecticZA> Everything is open in 1 work space. Can I move it somehow or do I have to close and open again?
<Kilos> i havent worked that out yet on old ubuntu you could drag them to other space
<Kilos> just open next job on another one
<HecticZA> k
<Kilos> i use 10 workspaces
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> had to sukkel a while to sort that out
<Cantide> if you use the workspace switcher you can drag them to other workspaces
<HecticZA> Does not look like I can drag, but not a problem atm
<Kilos> does yours work?
<Kilos> ya this new one dont do it anymore
<HecticZA> I does, but not the dragging
<Cantide> mine does :o
<Cantide> i'm on 12.04 though...
<Kilos> i have found how to move things from one to the other yet
<Cantide> hmm
<Cantide> what version is everyone else on?
<Kilos> he is also 12.04
<Kilos> cantide help him a bit more please
<Cantide> Unity?
<Cantide> or another DE?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> fresh install
<Cantide> well, mine works with the dragging once in the workspace switcher
<Kilos> mine dont
<Cantide> HecticZA, press the windows key + s
<Cantide> then click on a window and move it to another workspace..
<Kilos> only shows one block with something in
<Cantide> o_O
<Cantide> ah
<HecticZA> yeah if you right click an app, you ca send it o a space
<Cantide> weird..
<Kilos> and he dont see his second drive Cantide 
<Cantide> oh yeah, you can do that, too
<HecticZA> I don't see any drive
<Cantide> are you sure that's not a hardware problem?
<HecticZA> Probably looking at the wrong place
<Kilos> i see all drives when i click home
<Cantide> try the Disk Utility app
<Cantide> you will see all drives in there even if they're not mounted afaik
<HecticZA> Not sure. In Peppermint there was utility app, but I don't see it here
<Kilos> where is the automount thing
<Cantide> oh, maybe you need to install it
<HecticZA> okay I typed in the dash area and it is there
<Kilos> type disk in dash
<Kilos> disk utility will show if its installed
<Kilos> hehe
<HecticZA> I see both drives and both rom's
<Kilos> ok so then its hidden for some reason
<Kilos> Cantide, fix it
<Cantide> haha
<Kilos> oh there is show hidden
<Cantide> hey, i am a n00b myself :'(
<Kilos> in that home window
<Kilos> actually above it in the top taskbar
<HecticZA> It shows my 2TB as free unallocated space? It is full off data?
<Kilos> under view there should be a show hidden goodie
<Kilos> Cantide, when i open home i see all my drives and partitions on the left
<Cantide> so do i
<Kilos> why dont he?
<Cantide> idk :(
<Cantide> it could be that it is not mounted
<Cantide> which can be done through the disk utility
<Kilos> tell him how please
<HecticZA> My 80gb with ubuntu shows mounted, but it says my 2TB  has no partition :(
<Cantide> select the drive on the left
<Cantide> HecticZA, is the drive working? 'o'
<HecticZA> It was before I installed ubuntu?
<Cantide> :S
<Cantide> oh
<Cantide> ah... no -.-
<HecticZA> That doesnt sound good
<Kilos> fsck it maybe
<Cantide> maybe
<Cantide> i don't know exactly, so i don't want to give the wrong advice
<Kilos> sudo fsck -p i think it was check first
<HecticZA> Unfortunately I have to go now. Will check on the net tomorrow
<Kilos> superfly, can you give advice please
<Kilos> ok tomorrow
<superfly> *advise
<Cantide> HecticZA, good luck :/
<Cantide> advise is the verb
<Kilos> oh ya
<Cantide> advice is the noun
<Cantide> ah
<Cantide> you're correcting Kilos, not me :p
<superfly> Cantide: yes
<HecticZA> I really don't hope that info is gone, but I  was carefull not too touch it
<Cantide> but he was also right :)
<HecticZA> Anyways thx guys. See tom rrow
<Kilos> he has to gonow but he installed ubuntu and it doesnt show whats on second drive
<Cantide> bye HecticZA :)
<HecticZA> Cheers
<Kilos> cheers
<Cantide> i wanted to ask what file system is on it
<Cantide> but Ubuntu picks up pretty much everything >.<
<superfly> if Ubuntu doesn't, try partedmagic
<Cantide> ah
<superfly> yeah, what Cantide said
<Cantide> is that the same as gparted?
<superfly> it's a partitioning live cd
<Cantide> aha
<Cantide> that's handy
<Kilos> i also lost what was on a drive once when installing and i think crashkid gave me a fsck command and it found everything again
<Kilos> fsck -p or -p
<Kilos> he has lotsa data on there he dont wanna lose
<Cantide> i usually disconnect all drives except the one i am installing on, just to be safe
<Kilos> ya me too now
<Kilos> gparted can lose stuff quick too if you tick wrong place
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> that's why i don't like to offer advice on such matters
<Cantide> i would feel terrible if i caused someone to lose their data
<Kilos> that fsck command fixed mine
<Kilos> just can remember the  goodie to use
<Kilos> cant
<Kilos> fsck -f /dev/sdb1
<Kilos> there yo go
<Cantide> :p
<Cantide> tell HecticZA that >.<
<Kilos> dunno where i got p from
<Kilos> i had to hunt for that
<Kilos> was lying in maverick on desktop
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> p?
<Cantide> ah
<Kilos> -p or -P means something in some command
<Kilos> i got advice saved all over
<Cantide> :)
<Kilos> hey Cantide maybe he hasnt got permissions to see that drive
<Cantide> oh
<Cantide> is that possible?
<Kilos> i only know the chown way to take control
<Cantide> hmm
<Cantide> i don't know about it
<Kilos> normally not a whole drive i think
<Kilos> train probs again monday superfly they say its gonna rain
<superfly> -_-
<superfly> i hope not
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> hiya uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> hi jmagunduni 
<jmagunduni> hi ,kilos .i have a problem with my network manager applet. It disappear  sometimes . please help :-(
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> lemme see what google says
<Kilos> 13.04 hey?
<jmagunduni> yes
<Kilos> when does it disappear
<Kilos> jmagunduni, look at this link
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/57292/nm-applets-vpn-menu-disappears
<Kilos> i hope thats it
<jmagunduni1> Kilos: whenever i am connected to the internet.I tried goggling but couldn't find any solution , so i was thinking perhaps someone in this group have came across the same problem and resolved it.The other problem is that i occasionally get disconnected from the internet.I am using my cellphone to connect to the internet"via Bluetooth".
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/57292/nm-applets-vpn-menu-disappears
<Kilos> maybe try reinstall nm-applet too
<Kilos> jmagunduni1, do you have synaptic installed
<jmagunduni1> Grrr >:-O how will I connect to the internet if I re-install/un-install nm-applet  :-(.Anyway thanks Kilos,  i will have a look at the forum and probably get back to you if the problem persists .Thanks
<Kilos> try with synaptic
<kbmonkey> hello hello
<Kilos> type in network at the top and right click reinstall all thats installed there
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<jmagunduni1> thanks kilos,will try that.
<jmagunduni1> hi Kbmonkey whats up?
<kbmonkey> nananana-weekend
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> jmagunduni1, if you use the -d option with apt-get it will download nm-applet packages beforehand so you can reinstall it while offline :)
<kbmonkey> synaptic has this option too
<jmagunduni1> kbmonkey :give me an example , I am not a tech geek , I'm just a normal end user 
<jmagunduni1> :-)
<kbmonkey> let me look at synaptic... 
<kbmonkey> hmm, strange, did that option fall away? :P
<kbmonkey> ah okay here is how it works jmagunduni1 ...
<jmagunduni1> kbmonkey:yes.
<kbmonkey> when you do a system update it will download the latest version of all your apps as installers (.deb files)
<kbmonkey> those live on your pc for a while, so you dont need to re-download them next time
<kbmonkey> so if your system is up to date, you will already have a copy of the nm-applet installer :)
<jmagunduni1> oh ok , how do i fix it then.:-)
<kbmonkey> do you want to reinstall nm-applet?
<jmagunduni1> yes.
<kbmonkey> no problem. removing it wont disconnect you because your connection is handled by network-manager
<kbmonkey> why not try to reconfigure it first: sudo dpkg-reconfigure nm-applet
<kbmonkey> that does the same as removing + reinstall it
<kbmonkey> you run that in a terminal window by the way :)
<jmagunduni1> oh ok , let me try then .:-$
<kbmonkey> I scrolled up but am not too clear on what your problem is jmagunduni1...
<kbmonkey> is it that you keep getting disconnected, or something to do with vpn?
<jmagunduni1> kbmonkey: i got the following message. dpkg-query: package 'nm-applet' is not installed and no information is available
<jmagunduni1> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<jmagunduni1> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<jmagunduni1> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: nm-applet is not installed
<kbmonkey> okay, you are on a latest version of ubuntu then? Perhaps the latest ubuntu uses something else instead of nm-applet, and if that is the case I cannot help you there :(
<kbmonkey> for what it is worth, I am on 3G and also get disconnected at least every hour :p
<jmagunduni1> kbmonkey: dont worry thanks for trying , I will try to Log a call at the Ubuntu forums.
<jmagunduni1> :-)
<Kilos> just use synaptic to reinstall every network related
<superfly> heh. the ubuntu forums are even less helpful, and full of people who don't know what they're talking about.
<kbmonkey> I never got bluetooth working either, guess yu got further than I did with that. I use usb cables for that :)
<jmagunduni1> superfly: hehe
<kbmonkey> is there not a setting for your connection to reconnect when if drops?
<Kilos> ya its in nm
<jmagunduni1> Guys last week i struggled to get my Skype video to work, and then i went through some forums ,got the solution and now its working perfectly :-). so i am sure that the answer to my problem is lying somewhere in the internet , I guess I have to dig deeper.:-(
<Kilos> you will find in synaptic most packages have small downloads still to get
<Kilos> updates most likely
<Kilos> so first do sudo apt-get update
<kbmonkey> how is the connection quality jmagunduni1 ?
<Kilos> and reinstalling does all the configuring for you
<jmagunduni1> kbmonkey:very good I download large files , Skype etc .
<kbmonkey> but it disconnects randomly?
<jmagunduni1> kbmonkey: after an Hour or so.. 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<kbmonkey> nite Kilos 
<Kilos> jmagunduni1, good luck
<jmagunduni1> kilos: Thank you for giving me a helping, you are the reason i love/use open source software.the spirit of Community . 
<jmagunduni1> hand
<Kilos> you welcome soory i couldnt help more
<Kilos> sorry
<kbmonkey> same happens to mine jmagunduni1. it is usb but also a simcard. It's the phone networks, it can't be helped :(
<jmagunduni1> Kilos: cheers!
<jmagunduni1> kbmonkey: yes maybe i should start using ADSL..
<kbmonkey> I wish for that too :)
<jmagunduni1> kbmonkey: hehe :-D.which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<kbmonkey> the last version I have is 12.04 jmagunduni1, but currently I am using crunchbang linux
<kbmonkey> It is essentially Debian with the Openbox window manager
<jmagunduni1> mm , i haven't heard of that before.i am using Ubuntu 13.04. very cool . except of some few flaws.Dude ,have you ever tried WPS office?
<superfly> I installed it.
<superfly> it's interesting, pretty, but I'm actually perfectly happy with LibreOffice
<kbmonkey> never heard of it
<kbmonkey> I spend most of my time in text editors, for the rest abiword suits me well :)
<kbmonkey> so many options... beautiful
<jmagunduni1> superfly : but its cool.I like it.
<jmagunduni1> Guys got to sleep,it was a long week ,Cheers!
<kbmonkey> nite jmagunduni1, come back soon
<inetpro> good evening
<kbmonkey> ello inetpro 
<kbmonkey> oh man this dunst notification popup is sweet
<inetpro> kbmonkey: dunst?
<kbmonkey> yup
<kbmonkey> its a notification popup for tiling window managers
<inetpro> Maaz: google dunst
<Maaz> inetpro: "Kirsten Dunst - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirsten_Dunst :: "Kirsten Dunst - IMDb" http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000379/ :: "Dunst - A customizable and lightweight notification-daemon" http://www.knopwob.org/dunst/ :: "knopwob/dunst · GitHub" https://github.com/knopwob/dunst :: "Kirsten-Dunst.Org 1998 – 2013"
<Maaz> http://www.kirsten-dunst.org/ :: "Kirsten Dunst & Garrett Hedlund Go House Hunting!! | PerezHilton…
<kbmonkey> ... or any wm for that
<kbmonkey> ha ha. no not that.
<inetpro> :-)
<kbmonkey> here: http://www.knopwob.org/dunst/
 * inetpro reading
<kbmonkey> the screen shots is probably the most interesting page :)
<inetpro> well actually before I read... lemme switch networks again
 * inetpro on somebody's insecure wifi
<kbmonkey> if you've logged into irc its already too late inetpro ;)
<kbmonkey> bwhahaha. pulls your legs
<inetpro> haha
<inetpro> back on me own network
<inetpro> kbmonkey: hmm
 * inetpro is perfectly happy with kubuntu
 * kbmonkey has to be different XD
<superfly> inetpro: I see your friend likes clicking on spam on Facebook
<superfly> inetpro: http://www.ehackingnews.com/2013/06/facebook-spam-she-went-inclusively-nuts.html
<inetpro> superfly: you also noticed?
<superfly> inetpro: you were tagged in
<inetpro> superfly: but how come you get notified about my friends?
<inetpro> strange fb
<inetpro> funny fb world we live in
<inetpro> I hope many people are starting to wake up with all the latest cloned accounts
<inetpro> superfly: good to see you have interwebs again
<superfly> inetpro: it depends on his privacy settings
<superfly> he has set his settings to "friends of friends"
<superfly> inetpro: yeah
<superfly> thanks
<inetpro> superfly: so you get a notification when I get tagged, or was that just because you were looking in the sidebar?
<superfly> inetpro: no, it came up in my news feed
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> ok
<inetpro> superfly: marked as spam
<inetpro> thanks for the heads up
<inetpro> I'll talk to him tomorrow
#ubuntu-za 2013-06-22
<Kilos> hi superfly and all others
<nlsthzn> Goeie more Suid Afrika :p
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<magespawn> good morning za
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> magespawn, try member with noobs that want to install ubuntu to remind them to disconnect othe drives beforehand
<magespawn> that is a good idea if they are not used to using a partition manager when installing
<Kilos> and give this command to hectic if im outside maybe please
<Kilos> sudo fsck -f /dev/sdb1
<magespawn> that is fix the file system yes?
<Kilos> he installed 12.04 but whole 2tb second drive is now empty
<magespawn> ouch
<Kilos> he said it has/had lots of data on
<magespawn> did he try to recover it?
<Kilos> we were looking for options last night
<Kilos> disk utility sees it as empty
<Kilos> wb nlsthzn 
<Kilos> last resort will be data recovery
<nlsthzn> my keabord works again after setting it to the right type :p
<Kilos> i think that fsck command will sort him though
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> asrab keyboard
<Kilos> arab as well
<magespawn> let me go scroll quickly
<magespawn> HecticZA Kilos?
<Kilos> ya
<nlsthzn> nah the wrong version of US 
<nlsthzn> :p
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> so what you think magespawn ?
<superfly> nlsthzn: your "keabord"?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> wbb
<magespawn> superfly you got a second?
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> ready for monday nights meeing?
<Vince-0> oh haai
<Vince-0> yar
<Kilos> good
<HecticZA> Morning :)
<Kilos> hi HecticZA 
<HecticZA> Hi Kilos:)
<Kilos> got something you can try to find the 2tb data
<HecticZA> oh? I must just add that I took it out and connected to the Windows system and the partition is gone. I do not have sufficient  space to recover the data.
<Kilos> open a terminal and copy paste this there
<Kilos> we can fix it im sure
<HecticZA> but am willing to try anything
<HecticZA> k
<Kilos> is there data there you need to save
<Kilos> put the drive back first
<HecticZA> would like to yes, but i buggered it somehow, so would not cry too many tears
<HecticZA> I have
<Kilos> always remember to diconnect other drives power cord when installing 
<Kilos> we can save it im sure
<HecticZA> k:)
<Kilos> ubuntu has great recovery tools
<HecticZA> ?
<Kilos> is the drive back?
<HecticZA> yes
<Kilos> open terminal
<HecticZA> ready
<Kilos> copy paste
<Kilos> sudo fsck -f /dev/sdb1
<HecticZA> Im on a netbook here. let me change to the pc
<Kilos> that should check the filesystem of the 2tb
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> you can also type the command in
<Kilos> hmm...
<HecticZA> ronald@ronald-media:~$ sudo fsck -f /dev/sdb1
<HecticZA> [sudo] password for ronald: 
<HecticZA> fsck from util-linux 2.20.1
<HecticZA> e2fsck 1.42 (29-Nov-2011)
<HecticZA> fsck.ext2: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sdb1
<HecticZA> Possibly non-existent device?
<Kilos> ok now
<Kilos> this is the data recovery tools
<Kilos> but first open that disk utility again
<HecticZA> It is open
<Kilos> does it see the drive?
<HecticZA> It does
<Kilos> tick check filesystem
<Kilos> whats happening? ive never used this thing before
<HecticZA> I do not see the option.  Remember there is no partition according to Linux.
<Kilos> ok close it
<HecticZA> I can add a partition, format and Smart data which can run tests
<HecticZA> ok
<Kilos> then in terminal
<Kilos> sudo aptitude install testdisk scalpel foremost
<Kilos> those are data recovery tools
<HecticZA> How do I copy from this screen?
<Kilos> oh ok
<Kilos> ctrlc is copy
<Kilos> ctrl+c
<HecticZA> ah okay
<Kilos> and ctrl+v is paste here
<Kilos> but in the terminal it will right click paste
<HecticZA> Yeah I know the commands, but did not realize they would work in Linux
<HecticZA> Y
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> magespawn, you here?
<nlsthzn> wow, epic saturday for rugby...
<Kilos> yeah nlsthzn 
<Kilos> but late this avy
<HecticZA> Jip nlsthzn 
<HecticZA> Okay done Kilos
<Kilos> ok now you gotta do evrything from cli
<Kilos> cli=terminal
<HecticZA> k
<Kilos> you dont have space to let it save so youll have to untick the save block when the window opens
<Kilos> sudo testdisk
<HecticZA> k
<Kilos> dont record anything is the block you need to use
<Kilos> does it show the drive?
<HecticZA> K. Must I enter on it now?
<Kilos> yes
<HecticZA> Must I paste the output? It detected both drives
<Kilos> np lemme look what i see
<Kilos> scroll to the 2tb
<Kilos> and tick p[roceed
<Kilos> proceed
<HecticZA> K. 
<Kilos> it takes ages with a big drive like that
<HecticZA> Disk /dev/sdb - 2000 GB / 1863 GiB - ST2000DL003-9VT166
<HecticZA> Please select the partition table type, press Enter when done.
<HecticZA> >[Intel  ] Intel/PC partition
<HecticZA>  [EFI GPT] EFI GPT partition map (Mac i386, some x86_64...)
<HecticZA>  [Humax  ] Humax partition table
<HecticZA>  [Mac    ] Apple partition map
<HecticZA>  [None   ] Non partitioned media
<HecticZA>  [Sun    ] Sun Solaris partition
<HecticZA>  [XBox   ] XBox partition
<HecticZA>  [Return ] Return to disk selection
<Kilos> intel i think
<HecticZA> Intel?
<HecticZA> k
<HecticZA> Disk /dev/sdb - 2000 GB / 1863 GiB - CHS 243201 255 63
<HecticZA> >[ Analyse  ] Analyse current partition structure and search for lost partitions
<HecticZA>  [ Advanced ] Filesystem Utils
<HecticZA>  [ Geometry ] Change disk geometry
<HecticZA>  [ Options  ] Modify options
<HecticZA>  [ MBR Code ] Write TestDisk MBR code to first sector
<HecticZA>  [ Delete   ] Delete all data in the partition table
<HecticZA>  [ Quit     ] Return to disk selection
<Kilos> mbr
<HecticZA> Disk /dev/sdb - 2000 GB / 1863 GiB - CHS 243201 255 63
<HecticZA> Write a new copy of MBR code to first sector? (Y/N) 
<Kilos> y
<HecticZA> I assume yes?
<HecticZA> It tells me I must reboot
<Kilos> ok then maybe that command will see the drive
<HecticZA> Ok
<magespawn> Kilos yes, bit distrcted though
<magespawn> distracted
<Kilos> sorry magespawn i just wanted someone to check if i give bad advice
<magespawn> looks good so far
<Kilos> i dunno where i put my blog on data recovery
<Kilos> need to hunt some
<magespawn> fish one is here with me and is on Khan Academy learning how to draw via simple code
<Kilos> wb HecticZA 
<HecticZA> Thx
<Kilos> sudo fsck -f /dev/sdb1
<HecticZA> ronald@ronald-media:~$ sudo fsck -f /dev/sdb1
<HecticZA> [sudo] password for ronald: 
<HecticZA> fsck from util-linux 2.20.1
<HecticZA> e2fsck 1.42 (29-Nov-2011)
<HecticZA> /dev/sdb1 is mounted.  
<HecticZA> WARNING!!!  The filesystem is mounted.   If you continue you ***WILL***
<HecticZA> cause ***SEVERE*** filesystem damage.
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<HecticZA> Do you really want to continue<n>? 
<Kilos> ok wait HecticZA 
<HecticZA> sdb1 is my boot drive (80GB)
<Kilos> sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<Kilos> wait
<HecticZA> k
<Kilos> the 2tb is seem as what in the disk utility
<HecticZA> /dev/sda
<Kilos> sdc or sda
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> sudo fsck -f /dev/sda1
<HecticZA> ronald@ronald-media:~$ sudo fsck -f /dev/sda1
<HecticZA> fsck from util-linux 2.20.1
<HecticZA> e2fsck 1.42 (29-Nov-2011)
<HecticZA> fsck.ext2: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sda1
<HecticZA> Possibly non-existent device?
<HecticZA> ronald@ronald-media:~$ 
<Kilos> ok lets try another way
<HecticZA> I do not have a sda1. I think because there is no partition?
<Kilos> i just need to find something
<HecticZA> k
<Kilos> the program we want is boot-repair
<Kilos> Maaz, google boot-repair for 12.04
<Maaz> Kilos: "Boot-Repair - Community Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair :: "How to Repair GRUB2 When Ubuntu Won't Boot - How-To Geek" http://www.howtogeek.com/114884/how-to-repair-grub2-when-ubuntu-wont-boot/ :: "Install Boot Repair utility in Ubuntu 12.10 or 12.04 | ITworld" http://www.itworld.com/software/319339/install-boot-repair-
<Maaz> utility-ubuntu-1210-or-1204 :: "[boot-repair] Windows 8 / Ubuntu 12.04 dual boot problem - U…
<Kilos> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update
<Kilos> then
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && (boot-repair &)
<HecticZA> k
<Kilos> in dash type in boot-repair
<Kilos> and open it
<HecticZA> It seems Boot repair has autorun and as I typed here options popped up and was activate while I was typing in Xchat
<HecticZA> Boot successfully repaired.
<HecticZA> Please write on a paper the following URL:
<HecticZA> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5789256/
<HecticZA> In case you still experience boot problem, indicate this URL to:
<HecticZA> boot.repair@gmail.com or to your favorite support forum.
<HecticZA> You can now reboot your computer.
<Kilos> oh ya that was part of the command sorry
<HecticZA> Will reboot. See now
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> wb HecticZA 
<HecticZA> Thx
<Kilos> we need to know what that drives name is
<HecticZA> disk utility?
<Kilos> do you see it in home now
<HecticZA> Nope. No drives there
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> ok use disk utility
<HecticZA> where do I see the name?
<HecticZA> Is it  dev/sda?
<Kilos> when you tick on the 2tb it will open
<Kilos> lemme open disk utility and see
<Kilos> ya tick on the 2tb and it opens and on the right near the top it will show
<Kilos> next to device
<HecticZA> /dev/sda
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> you got 2 sata ports you using?
<HecticZA> Only using one of the 2
<Kilos> normally /sda is in the ide port
<Kilos> oh is the 2tb an ide?
<Kilos> or is the 80g an ide
<HecticZA> No, it is SATA and the 80GB is ide
<Kilos> normally the ide shows as sda
<Kilos> anyway try the fsck command again
<HecticZA> It did when the 2TB was removed
<Kilos> sudo fsck -f /dev/sda1
<HecticZA> ronald@ronald-media:~$ sudo fsck -f /dev/sda1
<HecticZA> [sudo] password for ronald: 
<HecticZA> fsck from util-linux 2.20.1
<HecticZA> e2fsck 1.42 (29-Nov-2011)
<HecticZA> fsck.ext2: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sda1
<HecticZA> Possibly non-existent device?
<HecticZA> ronald@ronald-media:~$ 
<Kilos> grrr
<HecticZA> Shouldn't I create a partition on the 2 TB?
<Kilos> if you create one all data is gone
<Kilos> testdisk should sort that
<HecticZA> oh okay. Will keep that as last option then
<Kilos> sudo testdisk
<HecticZA> k
<HecticZA> create, append, no log
<Kilos> sec lemme see
<Kilos> you have disk utility open?
<HecticZA> yes
<Kilos> check filesystem
<HecticZA> I do not see that option
<Kilos> might need to mount volume first
<Kilos> do you see that at least\
<HecticZA> No
<Kilos> just tick you 80g there and see if the options appear
<HecticZA> Yes they do
<Kilos> ah
<HecticZA> I think only if there is a partition will those be options
<Kilos> go back to testdisk
<Kilos> no log
<HecticZA> k
<Kilos> ya but we want to find the data first
<Kilos> if you create parts there you will lose data
<HecticZA> Disk /dev/sda - 2000 GB / 1863 GiB - ST2000DL003-9VT166
<HecticZA> Please select the partition table type, press Enter when done.
<HecticZA> >[Intel  ] Intel/PC partition
<HecticZA>  [EFI GPT] EFI GPT partition map (Mac i386, some x86_64...)
<HecticZA>  [Humax  ] Humax partition table
<HecticZA>  [Mac    ] Apple partition map
<HecticZA>  [None   ] Non partitioned media
<HecticZA>  [Sun    ] Sun Solaris partition
<HecticZA>  [XBox   ] XBox partition
<HecticZA>  [Return ] Return to disk selection
<Kilos> intel
<HecticZA> >[ Analyse  ] Analyse current partition structure and search for lost partitions
<HecticZA>  [ Advanced ] Filesystem Utils
<HecticZA>  [ Geometry ] Change disk geometry
<HecticZA>  [ Options  ] Modify options
<HecticZA>  [ MBR Code ] Write TestDisk MBR code to first sector
<HecticZA>  [ Delete   ] Delete all data in the partition table
<HecticZA>  [ Quit     ] Return to disk selection
<Kilos> analyse
<HecticZA> Disk /dev/sda - 2000 GB / 1863 GiB - CHS 243201 255 63
<HecticZA> Current partition structure:
<HecticZA>      Partition                  Start        End    Size in sectors
<HecticZA> No partition is bootable
<HecticZA> *=Primary bootable  P=Primary  L=Logical  E=Extended  D=Deleted
<Kilos> p
<Kilos> somewhere in all those things there is a place to make it bootable
<HecticZA> Not an option. Only to Quit quick search
<Kilos> i dont remember which one
<Kilos> ok quit and go options
<HecticZA> Should TestDisk search for partition created under Vista or later ? [Y/N]
<HecticZA> (answer Yes if unsure)
<Kilos> y
<HecticZA> Disk /dev/sda - 2000 GB / 1863 GiB - CHS 243202 255 63
<HecticZA>      Partition               Start        End    Size in sectors
<HecticZA> >* HPFS - NTFS              0   1  1 243200 254 63 3907024002
<HecticZA> Structure: Ok.  Use Up/Down Arrow keys to select partition.
<HecticZA> Use Left/Right Arrow keys to CHANGE partition characteristics:
<HecticZA> *=Primary bootable  P=Primary  L=Logical  E=Extended  D=Deleted
<HecticZA> Keys A: add partition, L: load backup, T: change type, P: list files,
<HecticZA>      Enter: to continue
<HecticZA> NTFS, 2000 GB / 1863 GiB
<Kilos> enter
<HecticZA> Disk /dev/sda - 2000 GB / 1863 GiB - CHS 243202 255 63
<HecticZA>      Partition                  Start        End    Size in sectors
<HecticZA>  1 * HPFS - NTFS              0   1  1 243200 254 63 3907024002
<HecticZA>  [  Quit  ] >[Deeper Search]  [ Write  ]
<HecticZA>                           Try to find more partitions
<Kilos> deeper search
<HecticZA> Ok this is going to take a while
<Kilos> ok i should be here
<Kilos> next you can tick write
<Kilos> it should make it visible to fsck
<HecticZA> ok. Can I ask something else in the meantime?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> dont ask if you can ask just ask
<Kilos> ive been told that often
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> hah @ Kilos
<magespawn> Kilos: you are now one of the channel experts
<Kilos> whew magespawn this is hard without the drive here
<Kilos> no man 
<HecticZA> I had dual boot system with XP and Peppermint 3. Bothe hardrives had folders shared for Windows and Linux. I eventually decided to just instal 10.04 and deleted the 80GB hdd partition and created a new partition and made ext4 partition. and 3MB swap drive and installed Ubuntu. Is that procedure correct? I kow nothing about the ext4 etc
<Kilos> i think i need to start studying all the things
<Kilos> 3m is too little for swap
<HecticZA> Kilos if I install teamviewer you can take my pc?
<Kilos> 2g is good
<magespawn> HecticZA: sounds fine, ext4 is default file system now
<HecticZA> Okay will check on that swap drive
<Kilos> teamviewer dont work on ubuntu
<HecticZA> Is that good or bad magespawn ?
<HecticZA> It does?
<magespawn> how much swap you need depends on your usage nad how much ram is installed
<HecticZA> I use it regurly?
<HecticZA> 1GB
<HecticZA> old pc
<magespawn> ext4 is a journaling file system so that means it is more resistant to failure tha NTFS or fat
<Kilos> we use other remote destop tools
<HecticZA> I think my swap drive might be 3GB
<HecticZA> Oh ok Kilos
<Kilos> thats fine but shouldnt be more than twice your ram
<HecticZA> I read somewhere you can change the swap size? I will look at that a bit later
<Kilos> the swap keeps stuff that isnt being used at the moment
<Kilos> to save ram
<Kilos> it wont do harm if its 3g
<HecticZA> Ok thx
<Kilos> just wont all be used
<Kilos> if that deeper search finds the rest things  are looking up
<HecticZA> I would be sooooo greatful. Only 2% done
<Kilos> after the write it should then be a bootable drive again
<magespawn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4 there are options when it comes to this, but i like ext and have not had problems with it
<Kilos> ext4 is the best
<HecticZA> It never was bootable though?
<Kilos> win pcs cant see it
<HecticZA> Ooh. That is not so cool
<Kilos> oh is the 2tb just storage
<HecticZA> I always have a shared folder on it
<HecticZA> Yes Kilos, just data storage
<Kilos> ah
<HecticZA> I don't know how I buggred it up. I was soo careful to stay away from the 2TB, but I had to install Ubuntu about 5 times, so it wrong somewhere.
<HecticZA> *wen
<HecticZA> *went
<Kilos> you shoulda just installed ubuntu on the 2tb sata is faster
<HecticZA> Did wnt to risk the data on the 2TB, Lol
<HecticZA> not want*
<Kilos> anyway we see if the write function makes it useable
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> well with luck on our side we will still find the data
<Kilos> HecticZA, what was the other question?
<HecticZA> I strugled with the Ubunt install. Only later discovered that Telkom had dropped or the connection was very slow. Language packages showed 37964:56 to complete. I thought there was something wrong with didk or it was normal for Ubuntu. Waited almost 2 hours for it to try and install.
<HecticZA> Okay hold on. Need to get a link
<Kilos> ubuntu installs in 25 mins
<Kilos> i always install without it updating at the same time
<Kilos> once installed then i update/upgrade
<HecticZA> I had updates and 3rd party ticked. Only later discovered Telkom was buggered. Restarted router and finally it installed
<Kilos> you can install with no internet
<Kilos> much faster way i think
<HecticZA> Oh  did not know
<magespawn> and that way you can get a working os up and running
<Kilos> as i say 25 mins
<Kilos> yip
<HecticZA> http://peppermintos.net/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=5666&start=0 I have issues with my screen resolution, because I'm connecting via a KVM switch. I have the same issue with Ubuntu now. The link has my solution for Peppermint. Will it work on ubuntu as well?
<Kilos> ive had some probs with screen resolution but when installing the nvidia drivers it sorts itself out
<Kilos> in dash type in additional
<Kilos> it will look for the card drivers
<HecticZA> k
<HecticZA> It is using the latest proprietary driver
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> nvidia-173?
<HecticZA> I'm not using the MVK switch now and it works perfectly, but when I use the switch it goes to 640 x 480
<HecticZA> Yes 173.
<HecticZA> But that is a fight for another day
<Kilos> ah
<HecticZA> Why are some messages red at times?
<Kilos> im using the nvidia-173-extras i think
<Kilos> i dunno
<HecticZA> k
<Kilos> messages on here are red
<Kilos> ?
<HecticZA> nope
<Kilos> thats if your nick is mentioned
<Kilos> oh
<HecticZA> ah okay
<Kilos> HecticZA, like this
<HecticZA> Hi Kilos 
<HecticZA> lol okay and mine?
<Kilos> same
<Kilos> red here
<HecticZA> Dar leer ek alweer iets :D
<Kilos> it helps one find personal messages
<HecticZA> I need to do something quickly. This test is going to run  for a while. Is it okay if I check back at 15:00 Would that suit you?
<Kilos> np
<HecticZA> Ty :)
<Kilos> yw
<magespawn> HecticZA: i think peppermint is based on ubuntu so it might
<Kilos> debian i think ya
<Kilos> Squirm,  will know
<Kilos> oh is peppermint and mint different
<Kilos> ?
<HecticZA> It is. but someone said Peppermint is based on Lbuntu I think
<HecticZA> Anyways, how do I indicate that I'm away?
<Kilos> at the top go settings
<Kilos> preferences
<HecticZA> k
<Kilos> general
<HecticZA> k
<magespawn> or do the "/away" command
 * HecticZA is away: I'm busy
<Kilos> hehe
<HecticZA> and when I'm back?
<HecticZA> same?
<Kilos> whats the undo for that magespawn 
 * HecticZA is back (gone 00:00:41)
 * HecticZA is away: I'm busy
 * HecticZA is back (gone 00:00:06)
<magespawn> "/back'
<Kilos> ah ty
<HecticZA> lol. Thx
<HecticZA> well this time im gone for real. See later
<Kilos> later
 * HecticZA is away: I'm busy
<magespawn> that was nogal hectic lol
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> so hard without the drive here
<magespawn> one of the ways i have found to do this is to write out a step by step procedure
<Kilos> yeah but finding where you saved it sucks
<magespawn> print it out maybe, and put it a file or bind them together
<Kilos> eek too many papers already
<Kilos> burned half or more even
<Kilos> books full of info
<magespawn> maybe some sort of electronic file system that allows you to search file via keywords
<Kilos> eish thats even more thinking
<magespawn> ah well that we cn't get away from
<magespawn> can't
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> better to just leave clever peeps to help noobs
<magespawn> i think you did fine there
<Kilos> its not fixed yet but lets hope hey
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> would maybe have been easier using a ubcd disk
<magespawn> maybe
<magespawn> home time for me, later all
<Kilos> later magespawn 
<HecticZA> Im back
<HecticZA> hddd 245 done :(
<HecticZA> good grief.
<HecticZA> Hdd at 24%
<Kilos> wb HecticZA 
<Kilos> ya recoveries take long on slow pcs
<HecticZA> Thx Kilos :)
<Kilos> but its a big drive
<HecticZA> Yes I understand.
<Kilos> also adding ram will help your pc
<Kilos> ubuntu loves ram
<HecticZA> It is DDr400 :(
<Kilos> they only come in 1g max i think
<Kilos> and hard to find
<HecticZA> Can I ask about ppa? Yes you are correct
<Kilos> my pc also uses ddr but i dunno which
<Kilos> what about ppa?
<HecticZA> AS I understand it, it is 3rd party drivers or apps and you need to add it, but how do you know the names you need to add?
<Kilos> most of what you need you will find in synaptic
<Kilos> then there is a command for adding ppa's but i dunno that
<Kilos> like the one we used for boot-repair
<HecticZA> I'v eseen the command and I have notes on it, but it is a mystery for me where the ppl find the name.
<Kilos> yeah me too
<Kilos> what 
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> i forgot now
<Kilos> but normally one can google what you want and you find commands there  but normally ask here first
<Kilos> but always check synaptic first
<HecticZA> Yeah, looks that might be the best for me.
<HecticZA> I had to type this to get the PS3 media server:
<Kilos> most stuff that needs doing someone here has done before so they know the ropes
<HecticZA> Sudo add-aptrepository ppa:happy-neko/ps3mediaserver
<HecticZA> sudo apt-get update
<Kilos> ah
<HecticZA> sudo apt-get install ps3mediaserver
<HecticZA> and I basically understand everything but the happy-neko thing
<HecticZA> Is there a place I can look for installed programs and apps?
<HecticZA> I know now about the dash search, but if I'm not sure what a program is called?
<Kilos> whew im the wrong one to ask such serious things
<Kilos> type in
<Kilos> lspci
<Kilos> that shows somethging
<HecticZA> lol okay
<HecticZA> ah, that shows hardware
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> Maaz, google how to see installed apps on ubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: "How to list user installed applications (not packages)? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/159664/how-to-list-user-installed-applications-not-packages :: "Is there any simple way to access installed programs? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/148100/is-there-any-simple-way-to-access-installed-programs :: "See all of your installed
<Maaz> applications in Ubuntu Unity" http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/see_all_your_instal…
<Kilos> everyone tells me google is my friend but i dunno so much
<Kilos> 12.04 goes well with 1.5g ram and better with 2gig
<HecticZA> ok. Thx for the links Maaz. I will save them.
<Kilos> he is our python bot written and hosted by the guys
<HecticZA> ? So he is not a member?
<Kilos> no its a bot
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<HecticZA> Wow. Is there a specific  way to ask questions?
<Kilos> if you ask coffee please he will make you some cyber coffee too
<HecticZA> LoL
<Kilos> use his nick first then the rest
<HecticZA> Maaz How old is Nelson Mandela
<Maaz> HecticZA: I already know stuff about How old
<Kilos> he records our meetings and does lotsa stuff
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> the bot package is in the repos so anyone can install one
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kilos> called ibid
<HecticZA> Ah okay
<Kilos> most of the clever guys are here at night
<HecticZA> Unless there is really something important, most evening is spend with the wife or PS3 gaming.
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> and wikus is quite clued up but he is only here weekdays till 3pm
<HecticZA> So I cannot share any folders with Window pc's on my Ubuntu installation, because I use a ext4 partition?
<HecticZA> Wikus, like in Maz?
<Kilos> data files can still be seen on win
<Kilos> ya mazal
<HecticZA> Ah okay
<Kilos> only win sees your ext4 drives as unformatted
<Kilos> or doesnt even see them
<HecticZA> I installed Dropbox now and now it tells me that "Nautilus" restart required" What is that?
<Kilos> file thing
<HecticZA> Can I restart it or will intefere with the hdd scan?
<Kilos> filebrowser or somesuch
<Kilos> just that window ya but dont restart pc
<HecticZA> I'm rather going to wait.
<Kilos> ya you dont wanna sart over again
<Kilos> hehe
<HecticZA> LOl, for sure
<HecticZA> maaz what is Nautilus
<Maaz> HecticZA: Not a clue, sorry
<HecticZA> maaz google nautilus
<Maaz> HecticZA: "Nautilus® Home Fitness Equipment" http://www.nautilus.com/ :: "Nautilus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nautilus :: "Nautilus - League of Legends Wiki - Wikia" http://leagueoflegends.wikia.com/wiki/Nautilus :: "Nautilus" http://nautil.us/ :: "Nautilus - GNOME Live! - GNOME Project Listing"
<Maaz> http://projects.gnome.org/nautilus/ :: "Historic Ship Nautilus and The Submarine Force Museum" http://www.ussnautilus.or…
<Kilos> Maaz, google what does nautilus do in ubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: "“nautilus” package : Ubuntu - Launchpad" https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus :: "How do I start Nautilus as root? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/156998/how-do-i-start-nautilus-as-root :: "What is the difference between "gksudo nautilus" and ... - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/11760/what-is-the-difference-between-
<Maaz> gksudo-nautilus-and-sudo-nautilus :: "Ubuntu 12.10 May Ship With Older, But More Featured, Na…
<HecticZA> Maaz does not like me :(
<Kilos> look at it in synaptic
<HecticZA> k
<Kilos> there is normally an explannation there
<Kilos> or type in man nautilus in cli
<Kilos> youll get used to maaz
<HecticZA> Nautilus is the official file manager for the GNOME desktop. It allows
<HecticZA> to browse directories, preview files and launch applications associated
<HecticZA> with them. It is also responsible for handling the icons on the GNOME
<HecticZA> desktop.
<Kilos> ya file manager
<Kilos> i knew it was file something or other
<HecticZA> 32%
<Kilos> lol
<HecticZA> Long way to go
<Kilos> late night or early morning results
<HecticZA> Looks like it.
<Kilos> its always better to do recoveries from a larger drive
<Kilos> then its all saved on youi drive
<Kilos> your
<HecticZA> Yeah.
<Kilos> when its done the tell it to write hey
<Kilos> i sleep early cause im getting older
<HecticZA> I still can't believe I made the error. I double checked everytime I did drive selection :(
<Kilos> better to unplug always
<HecticZA> W enormally watch something till about 00:00 - 01:00, then we are off to bed as well.
<Kilos> power cuts while installing also cause havok at times
<HecticZA> Yeah It was just pure laziness
<HecticZA> I'm worried about the power. The power to our town is very iffy and this pc is not on a UPS.
<HecticZA> I'm referring to the recovery
<HecticZA> pwd
<HecticZA> oops
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> za power sucks all over
<HecticZA> True story
<HecticZA> Is this channel part of a SA forum or where does it fit in?
<Kilos> ya its the official channel this
<Kilos> you can also join our mailing list
<HecticZA> Which forum?
<Kilos> http://bit.ly/MCOujZ
<Kilos> i dunno
<HecticZA> What is the mailing list about? Ubuntu news?
<Kilos> thats nomallty where one starts asking for help
<Kilos> many guys help there that dont use irc
<HecticZA> oh okay.
<superfly> this is the official IRC channel of the South African Ubuntu LoCo (Local Community)
<superfly> the Ubuntu-ZA LoCo is an official Ubuntu community (as recognised by Canonical)
<HecticZA> Thx. Is there a forum as well?
<superfly> a mailing list is basically a list of e-mail addresses, and when you send an e-mail to the list, it sends your mail on to everyone
<superfly> sortof.
<superfly> It's not very active (maybe 1 post every 4 months)
<HecticZA> Ah okay
<superfly> and, as with all forums, you have a lot of people who know very little about everything
<superfly> the mailing list is much better
<HecticZA> LoL
<HecticZA> I have subscribed now
<HecticZA> It sounds like me. I know just about nothing about Linux
<HecticZA> I am on by 22nd day anniversary. :D
 * HecticZA is away: I'm busy
<Kilos> hehe ty superfly 
<jmagunduni> Kilos: Whats up?
<georgelappies> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi guys
<Kilos> jmayou fixed up now
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> all good just cold hey georgelappies 
<georgelappies> yeah, definetly winter is upon us
<Kilos> hi jmagunduni 
<Kilos> you still battling
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<jmagunduni> Kilos: its working , :)
<Kilos> what did you do?
<jmagunduni> Kilos: i opened the the terminal and typed nm-applet , it worked .
<Kilos> good
<theblazehen> Hi all, Kilos 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen you been scarce hey
<theblazehen> Yeah, sorry. School's been a bit busy
<theblazehen> And I got a new PC :D
<Kilos> ah np
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> what you got?
<theblazehen> 2.4 GHz pentium, 3GB ram, and 40 GB HDD
<theblazehen> Grandpa's old pc
<Kilos> cool
<theblazehen> Yea :) really enjoying it. A great improvement over my netbook
<Kilos> i thought netbooks were fast
<theblazehen> nope... 1.6 GHz processor, with hyperthreading, 2GB RAM and a unsupported graphics chipset
<Kilos> ah
<theblazehen> Yep. At most I could watch a video witha low resolution
<Kilos> aw
<theblazehen> I changed my text scaling and now it's all weird - http://imgur.com/0oSnFmt - Guess a reboot should fix it...
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> you still on arch?
<theblazehen> Nope. Moved my netbook to debian, and desktop is mint
<Kilos> ai still no ubuntu
<Kilos> naughty
<theblazehen> arch is too much hassle for me now... Just want something that works
<theblazehen> I might try it out sometime, but I like the cinnamon DE
<theblazehen> I just ran sudo rm -f /dev/null , let'
<theblazehen> s see what happens
<Kilos> hi smile4ever 
<smile4ever> hi :D
<smile4ever> My program now supports in-program searches :D
<theblazehen> smile4ever: Which program?
<smile4ever> WikiList :)
<theblazehen> What's it do?
<smile4ever> generating lists for Wikipedia :)
<theblazehen> Oh, nice
<smile4ever> (especially autowikibrowser) :)
<smile4ever> but it's wiki markup, so you can post those lists in articles too
<smile4ever> :)
<theblazehen> Ok
<smile4ever> I don't support wide talk pages yet (talk_portal) :) But you don't know the Wikipedia structure, do you? :)
<theblazehen> Nope!
<smile4ever> It consists of namespaces, i.e. Talk:Google Chrome and Google Chrome (main namespace)
<theblazehen> ok...
<smile4ever> Since I wasn't satisfied with Gambas XML functionality I wrote my own XML parser :D
<theblazehen> nice
<theblazehen> Ok, chrome no longer works, and I cant open gnome-terminal.
<smile4ever> theblazehen: Hmm, that sucks
<smile4ever> try firefox? :)
<theblazehen> Nope...
<theblazehen> At least the tty's work
<theblazehen> now to google how to restore /dev/null
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
<smile4ever> Kilos: good night
<theblazehen> night
<smile4ever> :)
<theblazehen> Fixed it - I think 
<smile4ever> Goodbye :)
#ubuntu-za 2013-06-23
<Kilos> morning all
<Mezenir>  morning kilos
<kbmonkey> morning
<Kilos> morning kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> how are you mister Kilos ?
<Kilos> older today master kbmonkey 
<Kilos> just gotta work on the wiser
<jmagunduni1> Kilos: hi
<Kilos> hi jmagunduni1 
<jmagunduni1> Kilos: whats up buddy?
<Kilos> just cold man
<Kilos> need a tropical island
<kbmonkey> I am sure you are wise enough Kilos 
<Kilos> no man so much to try learn
<kbmonkey> oh you know me, never sleep much on weekends. did some coding till midnight, had a power nap and continued til 5. napped, up again at 7..
<kbmonkey> wash rinse repeat
<Kilos> ai!
<kbmonkey> I got me some strawberries and a banana jungle bar. it is goood.
<Kilos> haha grow your own strawberries man
<Kilos> oh you inna flat?
<Kilos> and bananas are cheap atm at fruit and veg city
<kbmonkey> do strawberries grow in the cold season Kilos ?
<kbmonkey> I can't imagine they stand up to frost though
<Kilos> whole year
<Kilos> bare in summer only
<kbmonkey> so how come fruit & veg has a special on strawberries the past 2 weeks, they have mountains of them.
<Kilos> mine are outside in pots right throuh the frost and ice season
<Kilos> must be from okes with heated tunnels methinks
<kbmonkey> maybe I should grow. they have a lot of vitamin c.
<jmagunduni1> Kilos: kbmonkey: got to go ,something came up. cheers.
<Kilos> or down there by you peeps where it dont get cold
<kbmonkey> bye jmagunduni1 
<Kilos> cheers jmagunduni1 
<Kilos> chillis are tops for vitc
<kbmonkey> that is strage. cos everfresh was known to sell seasonal stuff, but since the merge with fruit & veg I wonder if they force grow these things
<Kilos> ive had some good laughs at chefs on tv
<kbmonkey> oh ya? tell us...
<Kilos> peeps like nigella even add chilli to chocolate dishes and cakes
<Kilos> well my chliis dont even have flowers on now
<Kilos> only bare here in summer
<kbmonkey> yes chillis are very good. most of vit c, but fresh ones. powerdered or chilli sauces do no count ;)
<kbmonkey> the capsicum extract from chillis is what they make pepper spray from.
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> but im sure you could grow strawberries there in pots as well
<kbmonkey> I most certainly could :)
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> I have an outside balcony, it is very very windy though, so perhaps some shade-cloth box for protection
<kbmonkey> I mean the kind of wind that blows bins over
<Kilos> i just dunno if they need serious change of seasons like here to bare fruit
<kbmonkey> it blew my chilli plant right out the pot :/
<Kilos> aw
<kbmonkey> the roots tore some, and it was too young to bare the damage. oh well.
<Kilos> like peaches dont get fruit down there
<Kilos> they need to die down in cold weather and frost
<kbmonkey> it was even secured to a support (soesatie stokkie) in the ground. lol.
<Kilos> colder the winter the better the next years crop
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> south wind?
<Kilos> just build some kinda skerm on the wind sides
<kbmonkey> it blows inland in the day, and switches seabound at night when it cools down
<kbmonkey> some days though, it comes from all directions! 
<Kilos> southerly makes for lekker waves
<Kilos> north wind makes for yucky sea with large swells
<kbmonkey> Kilos, you have heard of these things called 3D printers? 
<Kilos> you can grow chillies indoors till they strong
<Kilos> ya
<kbmonkey> I got one bedroom and one lounge here, but I can make a plan for some pots on the balcony :)
<kbmonkey> I watched this video of this engineer who printed a gear bearing. it is so clever.
<Kilos> print some strawberries
<Kilos> dunno if you can flavour the ink or not
<kbmonkey> don't joke. nasa is researching using it to print food :p
<Kilos> hi Mezenir 
<Kilos> oh my
<kbmonkey> hello Mezenir 
<kbmonkey> I'll give the link to that gear bearing, in case anyone wants to watch it. it is 2 mins
<kbmonkey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZghwSBiM0sU
<Mezenir> hey kilos
<Mezenir> and kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> Kilos, I am making leek and potatoe soup today. good stuff.
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> hi georgelappies 
<georgelappies> hi Kilos, how are you
<Kilos> good ty georgelappies and you
<Kilos> im even more of a ballie today
<georgelappies> good thanks, is it you birthday today?
<Kilos> ya im old man
<georgelappies> Hi Kilos, very happy birthday! May you have many more great blessed years
<georgelappies> if you don't mind me asking how old are you today?
<Kilos> ty georgelappies only 63
<Kilos> no maybe 62
<georgelappies> cool, congrats on being 63 years young today!
<Kilos> born 51
<Kilos> ya must be 62
<georgelappies> lol, :) easier to remember the year of birth then the actual age ;)
<Kilos> lol yeah :-)
<Kilos> maybe i must use some smileys today
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<georgelappies> well Kilos, one is only as young as one wants to be and feel, and given your choice of tech to use I would derive that you are still young!
<Kilos> hahaha ya its not such hard work
<georgelappies> so what are your plans for the day Kilos?
<Kilos> might try fluxbox again
<HecticZA> Morning :)
<Kilos> hi HecticZA 
<HecticZA> Kilos, you are my hero :D
<Kilos> oh my 
<Kilos> what did i do?
<HecticZA> The complete partition was recovered
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> ubuntu rocks hey
<HecticZA> yay indeed
<Kilos> im happy for you
<Kilos> our recovery tools find stuff on drives that have been formatted over and over
<HecticZA> I honestly did not think it was gonna happen. After all the hours, it asked me to select files and when it did, my only option was to copy to my 80GB and obviously that was to small
<Kilos> aw
<HecticZA> I then went out and di the short process to analyse and then chose write, with  the mindset of okaya I lost everything and wham the drive was restored.
<Kilos> wonderful
<HecticZA> Everybody in the house is so glad :D
<Kilos> great
<HecticZA> Now I must come back to my original question. How do I get the drive to automount on reboot?
<Kilos> hmm...
<HecticZA> It shows on reboot, but I must click on it before it will mount for shares, etc
<Kilos> there are auto mount tools but im not sure which they are
<Kilos> also what do you want it to do
<HecticZA> in the repository?
<Kilos> dont you see it in home
<HecticZA> See what?
<Kilos> ya everything is in the repos
<Kilos> that 2tb drive
<HecticZA> I see it, but when I hover over it, it say I must click to mount.
<HecticZA> Let me explain quickly
<Kilos> then it should open and shows whats on it if you click
<Kilos> ok
<HecticZA> I use a program called PS3 media server to stream movies, pics and music to my Playstation, tv and other pc's. The PS3 media server must load on start-up and it is linked to the folders that contains the media. However that 2TB need to be mounted before the PS3 media server can read the folders. So the 2TB does not auto mount at this stage.
<Kilos> oh i see
<Kilos> whew hang here im sure one of the guys can help with that
<Kilos> when they get here that is
<HecticZA> K thx. I'm looking through the software packages as well
<Kilos> tumbleweed, morning, are you here?
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/164926/how-to-make-hdds-mount-at-startup-in-ubuntu-12-04
<Kilos> HecticZA, look at ^^
<Kilos> maybe the answer is there
<HecticZA> Ah okay will check it out. I'm busy dl udisks-glue
<Kilos> and maybe install this http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-add-medibuntu-repository-in-ubuntu-via-terminal-and-gui/
<HecticZA> Hmm that seems to be what I want and the basic config seems easy enough? Not sure if I need the variables.
<HecticZA> I see they have GUI software as well
<Kilos> that ppa makes medibuntu upgradable
<Kilos> medibuntu helps with media i think
<HecticZA> Okay thx. Will dl now
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> also HecticZA when you have every thing working as you want it you can use remastersys to make a dvd of you working setup for in case your 80g crashes
<Kilos> s/you/your
<HecticZA> That is great advice. Thx. I can't pickup my new dl's in Dash. Maybe I must reboot?
<Squirm> morning
<HecticZA> Morning Squirm 
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> whats dl's
<Squirm> downloads
<HecticZA> udisk-glue and pysdm
<Kilos> there is a downloads place
<HecticZA> ah okay. 
<Squirm> HecticZA: you may have to speak in full words here
<Kilos> they most likely installed already 
<Kilos> hehe
<HecticZA> Sorry will do
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> some people can be a little... touchy ;)
<Kilos> np its only me that forget what things are
<Kilos> HecticZA, if you use synaptic it downloads and installs then
<Kilos> so they wont be in downloads
<HecticZA> Okay will try that Kilos, because there is nothing in the Download folder either. Weird
<HecticZA> Ah okay
<Squirm> HecticZA: Synaptic is good
<Squirm> does all of the work for you
<Squirm> along with only supplying safe - virus free application
<Kilos> you can also do upgrading from synaptic
<Squirm> s
<HecticZA> I do not understand the difference bewteen Synaptic and the Ubunto Software center?
<Kilos> you tick reload then mark all upgrades and then apply
<HecticZA> Okay let me have a look
<Kilos> they are basically the same but synaptic is easier for me
<Kilos> if apply is grayed out there are any
<Squirm> oh
<Kilos> arent any upgrades
<Squirm> they are probably the same
<HecticZA> It shows installed and now upgrades.
<Squirm> different interfaces for the same thing(I don't use Ubuntu) and just use the command line
<HecticZA> Can I launch pysdm from command line?
<Kilos> HecticZA, is new to ubuntu Squirm 
<Kilos> hes the peppermint chap
<HecticZA> and new to that as well :)
<HecticZA> okay got it going via the command line
<HecticZA> exit
<HecticZA> Okay just going to reboot to see if it worked
<Kilos> with ubuntu/linux you dont need to reboot with every new app installed
<Kilos> ok good luck
<HecticZA> I'm referring to the mounted Ntfs drive Kilos
<HecticZA> See now
<Kilos> we had good news from him this morning Squirm 
<Kilos> recovered all lost data on a 2tb drive
<Kilos> using testdisk
<Squirm> wow
<Squirm> that is a good program
<Kilos> great tool
<Squirm> and if that fails
<Squirm> last resort
<Squirm> and I mean last
<Squirm> use foremost
<Kilos> and scalpel
<Kilos> he has all three installed but luckily testdisk did it all
<Kilos> Squirm, can you tell me what testdisk-dbg does
<Kilos> is it debugging only and not needed?
<Kilos> or does it enhance testdisk
<magespawn> good day
<Cantide> Kilos, 35 people here :o
<Kilos> hi magespawn Cantide 
<Cantide> hello '<
<magespawn> Hey Cantide Kilos
<Cantide> magespawn '-'/
<Kilos> magespawn, hectics data is all there
<magespawn> Nice work Kilos
<Kilos> ty im happy for him
<Cantide> sweet :)
<Cantide> how did he solve it?
<magespawn> Kilos testdisk?
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> the write function
<Cantide> cool :)
<Cantide> i will try to remember that if i ever have trouble
<Cantide> or i will come here and ask Kilos :)
<magespawn> indeed
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> was luck man
<magespawn> No it was not, no such thing as luck
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> now he needs pro help to get auto mounts sorted
<Cantide> :-S
<Cantide> i think i installed something for that
<Cantide> can't remember now..
<magespawn> I am sure we can find something on the met for that
<magespawn> Maybe even on the net
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> Maaz google quto mount in ubuntu 10.04
<Maaz> magespawn: "Tips and Tricks for Ubuntu after Installation [Ubuntu 10.04 to 11.4]" http://www.techsupportalert.com/content/ubuntu-tips-and-tricks.htm :: "10.04 - USB Storage Device Automount - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/3872/usb-storage-device-automount :: "How to auto mount a flash drive with root and read ... - Ask Ubuntu"
<Maaz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/14863/how-to-auto-mount-a-flash-drive-with-root-and-read-write-execute-privileges :…
<magespawn> later guys
<Kilos> ok magespawn 
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Kilos> ya but muffit looking some csi or something on mnet so no sport channel for me
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> oops
<Kilos> poor tara no rugger to share
<somaunn> Hello Nation !
<Kilos> yo somaunn 
<somaunn> HI
<somaunn> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> bad connection?
<somaunn> Kilos, not really was busy learning packagekit and yum
<somaunn> i just moved for minutes
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> hi psychici1t 
<Kilos> hi stegreen 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<theblazehen> hi all, Kilos. Happy birthday
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos Happy birthday!
<Maaz> superfly: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<smile4ever> Good night :D
<theblazehen> night
<smile4ever> thanks :)
#ubuntu-za 2014-06-16
<kbmonkey> morning
<theblazehen> hey kbmonkey 
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey and others
<kbmonkey> hi theblazehen did your DNS update yet?
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos a shame I could not play last night :'(
<Kilos> yeah it gets very frustrating, i even died because of the lag
<Kilos> hopped on a stone to watch lava and stone disappeared under me
<Kilos> running mtr showed only one place where there was packet loss
<kbmonkey> I am now on a public server, it is snowing here
<Private_User> morning all
<Private_User> morning Kilos, kbmonkey, theblazehen
<Kilos> in the game or another one
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<kbmonkey> no problem with lag here Kilos 
<kbmonkey> hello Private_User 
<Kilos> tell me how to do it
<Kilos> oh
<Private_User> Maaz: coffe on
<Maaz> Private_User: Sorry...
<kbmonkey> no it is raining
<kbmonkey> now
<Private_User> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> you mean another game host
<kbmonkey> in-game
<Kilos> explain in english man
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee and make it quick!
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Excuse me?
<Kilos> kbmonkey, ^^
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee
<Maaz> kbmonkey: coffee is liquid code
 * kbmonkey slaps Maaz  with a smelly wet trout
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee asseblief
<Maaz> kbmonkey: *blink*
<Kilos> not our game another one?????
<kbmonkey> aish
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Sure
<kbmonkey> he understands danie but not asseblief
<kbmonkey> dankie
<Kilos> Maaz, koffie asseblief
<Maaz> Eish Kilos  Die engelse het tot ons boeretroos oorgeneem. Vra asseblief in engels.
<kbmonkey> Sien!
<Kilos> grrrrr
<kbmonkey> how do we update Maaz's education?
<kbmonkey> send him back to school
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Private_User, Kilos and kbmonkey!
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Private_User> Maaz: thank you
<Maaz> Private_User: Sure
<Kilos> what you wanna teach him
<kbmonkey> Kilos, it is another game of a development server of one of the minetest forum people. I tried to see the speed. Our data will get eaten in one day here!
<Kilos> coffee is fixed and you need to know python well to change it
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> find a way to fix the flys man
<Kilos> must be a bad part somewhere because at times its fast so somewhere in all the places it travels through there is one weak link
<kbmonkey> I found it at http://minetest.net/servers
<kbmonkey> well I find that your chats work fine, I see your bodies move fine too. just crafting and world updates
<Kilos> no man i dont wanna start from scratch
<kbmonkey> hey you said to tell you! ai make up your mind sir ;)
<Kilos> at times my crafting is instant, others i wait 5 mins or so
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ya now you see that it should be fast so find whats slowing our one down
<Kilos> i got bones to find
<Kilos> does mtr mean something to you?
<Kilos> mtr -i2 -s0 -n link
<kbmonkey> I do not have mtr nor know what it does
<Kilos> traceback runs from terminal
<Kilos> see pm
<kbmonkey> I made a video to time test. it took just under 100 seconds to craft an axe
<Kilos> man on good days i craft things instantly
<Kilos> there is one weak link in the trip to the uk
<kbmonkey> Kilos, what do I look out for in mtr? I see one of the links has 40% loss
<kbmonkey> that it?
<Kilos> must be imo
<kbmonkey> does the fly know of this?
<Kilos> but we need pro to explain
<Kilos> ?
<kbmonkey> hmm yes.
<kbmonkey> I go get coffee and put on washing
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> haha pro will say man mtr
<Kilos> 195.66.224.82 that one bad
<Kilos> showed yesterday something.linode.something was the bad one
<Kilos> mage noted it here too
<Kilos> i go take sheep out
<kbmonkey> that is the one Kilos nice catch
<kbmonkey> the real sheep?
<Kilos> well i dunno or what one can do about it
<Kilos> ya the real ones
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> will be interesting to trouble shoot the prob and then even better to find a solution
<kbmonkey> I am running traceroute on the IP.
<kbmonkey> see where it leads
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> with the fly and graeme and pro we will sort it im sure
<Kilos> useless asking symmetria he has gone awol
<kbmonkey> http://www.iplocation.net says it is a UK ISP exchange
<Kilos> oi
<kbmonkey> how much loss do you see Kilos ?
<Kilos> find a local host for us 
<Kilos> anything from 33% to 60% at times
<kbmonkey> today I make parsnip soup
<Kilos> haha i made veggie soup yesterday for today
<kbmonkey> yesterday I made what they call Puli Milagai
<Kilos> i use a large slow cooker to make it
<kbmonkey> it is skinned chillies in tamarind sauce
<Kilos> yum
<Kilos> do you like lentils split peas and beans
<Kilos> you can buy 4 in 1 soup mix
<kbmonkey> split peas are good I made green split soup last week in pressure cooker
<kbmonkey> ja
<Kilos> ya they need to cook long otherwise
<Kilos> so i make for next day and a couple after that. never ready on the first day
<kbmonkey> it freeze well
<kbmonkey> very good
<Kilos> i also cut in lots of young garlics with the green tops cut up too, adds wonderful flavour
<Kilos> and a tablespoon vinegar also adds to flavour
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> idea
<Kilos> if you wall through the middle of a dam , will the side away from source water dry up?
<kbmonkey> hmm, explain? the middle of the wall on the side?
<kbmonkey> the water will spill out
<kbmonkey> hey you left the game? see I can't play since it is still loading since I logged in 
<Kilos> i mean straight through the centre of the dam
<kbmonkey> from the top?
<Kilos> wow that is very slow, i log out when i go afk to save data
<kbmonkey> oh you mean build a pipe through to the bottom of the dam?
<Kilos> luckily ian gave more so last month ive been well off
<kbmonkey> to move through?
<kbmonkey> yes it will dry up. that how I built that underwater glass room
<Kilos> not a pipe man a wall from bottom to above water
<Kilos> aha
<kbmonkey> built room under water and it dried up
<kbmonkey> but only if the wall cuts off all the water sources
<Kilos> so we can dry up there under the water and look for bones
<kbmonkey> ha ha sounds like a crime investigation show
<Kilos> i killed your waterfall there too
<kbmonkey> "Let us trawl the river bed for them bones..."
<Kilos> too much water no good
<kbmonkey> my waterfall? I made no waterfall there
<Kilos> was a big one between trees at the one edge of that water we are converting
<Kilos> i cut trees and killed source
<kbmonkey> oh ja I dont know who put that there
<kbmonkey> I wanted to take it away last night but could not reach
<Kilos> was a big job with the lag
<kbmonkey> hmm I cant seem to drop stuff
<kbmonkey> aah I changed drop to G to stop pushing it accidentally :)
<kbmonkey> also I changed Inventory to TAB. much nicer than pressing i
<kbmonkey> G is vir "gooi dit weg"
<kbmonkey> it actually quicker for me to reconnect than wait for the lag he he
<superfly> kbmonkey: good ideas on the keybindings
<superfly> I also keep dropping stuff :-(
<superfly> kbmonkey: also, things seemed to get better later last night
<superfly> I made the waterfall on the tree :-)
<kbmonkey> superfly, I also did the mtr trace, it does seem to lose packets at a certain point, about 40% loss
<superfly> perhaps I should request they \move my vps
<kbmonkey> it can't be a port that gets blocked otherwise all packets would fail right?
<Kilos> that might do it superfly 
<kbmonkey> I do a ping -i 10 to the server, to help me time delay
<kbmonkey> 90 seconds about
<Kilos> kbmonkey, superfly you guys froze now??
<superfly> no, I had to deal with children
<kbmonkey> no I went to get more coffee
<kbmonkey> passive observer :)
<kbmonkey> superfly, would it be worth trying run the server on another port?
<kbmonkey> Kilos, here are your bones at -97 -79
<kbmonkey> above the water
<Kilos> kbmonkey, drop them there for me please im coming 
<kbmonkey> Roger that Kilos 
<Kilos> im right next to you kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> nope you are not
<Kilos> you want me to hit you???
<kbmonkey> I see you far away next to raoul
<Kilos> im right by you
<kbmonkey> Kilos, at the coords I gave 
<kbmonkey> -97 -79
<charl_> good afternoon
<charl_> does anyone happen to have any experience with maas
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> am trying to install it but am getting postgres issues
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Done
<kbmonkey> Maaz, make it a double
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Excuse me?
<kbmonkey> Maaz, espresso
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Excuse me?
<charl_> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> Maaz, americano black please
<Maaz> kbmonkey: *blink*
<charl_> bah americano :(
<kbmonkey> Maaz, make me a sandwich
<Maaz> kbmonkey: What? Make it yourself.
<kbmonkey> Maaz, sudo make me a sandwich
<Maaz> kbmonkey: sudo make me a sandwich is $nick is not in sudoers file. This incident will be ported.
<charl_> lol i think you discovered a bug
<charl_> $nick was supposed to be kbmonkey
<charl_> Maaz: you are buggy
<Maaz> charl_: I already know stuff about you
<charl_> Maaz: are you threatening me now?
<Maaz> charl_: What?
<kbmonkey> and ported should be reported :)
<charl_> Maaz: what you gonna blackmail me ?
<Maaz> charl_: Sorry...
<kbmonkey> http://xkcd.com/149/
<charl_> you better be
<charl_> kbmonkey: we used to have that one hang up here in the office
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_ and kbmonkey!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Sure
<superfly> kbmonkey: unlikely
<charl_> hi superfly 
<superfly> hi charl_
 * Kilos happy like a pig in  ---. got 14.04 server and desktop dvd's
 * Kilos swanks
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> superfly, will a 40g drive handle server and game?
<superfly> Kilos: if you want to play locally, just use the single player option
<superfly> Kilos: but yes
<superfly> hi Vince-0
<Vince-0> surp superfly
<Kilos> no superfly i want to setup a server here and learn how to let you connect to it
<Kilos> in the game that is
<Kilos> and ill need to document everything that needs to be done, cause its a new learning curve again
<Kilos> i want to see how fast it will work without using another host
<Kilos> if i can get the monkey to connect and game is fast for him then one of us can setup a local machine on an uncapped line just for that
<Kilos> tell me if im mad
<smile> hi guys :)
<Kilos> hi smile
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, put your thinking cap on so long
<Kilos> im gonna get a dual core ready to take server
<charl_> ubuntu cloud solutions are not so good
<charl_> i am hitting the one problem after the other
<charl_> openstack is also acting up
<charl_> although it might be because i'm running it inside of vmware
<charl_> juju is dark magic and doesn't seem to be working properly either
<charl_> nah rather give me proxmox :P
<Vince-0> me2, just moved and updated two vms
<Vince-0> 3 commands each
<Vince-0> charl_: docker + lxc ?
<charl_> docker is really awesome indeed
<Vince-0> proxmox has been around long enough to just work well at what it does
<charl_> don't have much experience with lxc
<charl_> only kvm/qemu
<Vince-0> lxc is like openvz containers but with cgroups
<Vince-0> vcztl is trying to catch up as lxc tool
<Vince-0> but no mainstream kernel for vz soo, 
<charl_> interesting
<charl_> need to spend some time with it
<Vince-0> other platform to look at is oVirt
<Vince-0> similar to prox
<charl_> i have taken a look at ovirt indeed
<charl_> but it looks immature ?
<Vince-0> I guess, it's been around for at least 4 years
<Vince-0> so it's coming time 
<charl_> hmmm doesn't seem to be too much traction around that project
<charl_> i have looked at it a long time ago but you don't often hear of it
<charl_> i try to go with the more mainstream tools as far as possible
<charl_> better support and community
<Vince-0> like?
<charl_> openstack is supposed to be all the rage right now
<Vince-0> meh
<Vince-0> I went to a RH presentation last october, the AWS sales guys kept poking holes
<Vince-0> its overkill compared to prox
<Vince-0> "cattle vs pets"
<charl_> yeah i don't like those heavyweight solutions
<charl_> just to get openstack installed takes forever on a VM
<charl_> but i can't really run a virtualisation environment inside another virtualisation environment
<charl_> vmware doesn't allow a guest to also perform hardware virtualisation and place the nic in promiscuous mode
<charl_> *promiscuous
<Trixar_za> oh god
<Trixar_za> An Afrikaans version of Gangnum style
<charl_> links !!!
<charl_> i want ze url !
<superfly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07VbINyQ7Gw
<charl_> i thought the dutch version is cringeworthy but this is much worse
<Trixar_za> Congratulations superfly, you found one worse than what I saw
<superfly> Trixar_za: never underestimate the power of YouTube
<theblazehen> Anyone here run mail servers?
<theblazehen> I need some help with receiving mail
<Kilos> maybe the fly theblazehen 
<theblazehen> ty Kilos 
<theblazehen> superfly: ping
<Kilos> hey charl_ what about you
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<psychicist> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<theblazehen> hey psychicist 
<Trixar_za> High unfounded medical evidence based drug dealer
<Trixar_za> Hi*
<theblazehen> hi
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> I generally don't like psychiatrists :P
<psychicist> hi Trixar_za 
<psychicist> I am not a real one :D
<Trixar_za> The whole 'chemically unbalanced' bull they sell is scientifically unfounded. In fact, they have no idea why some drugs work and generally anti-depressants actually makes a person more depressed and suicidal.
<Trixar_za> It actually made my panic attacks worse. The moment I got angry and took myself off it, they went from 10 to a 1.
<Trixar_za> So I have trust issues for real ones
<Trixar_za> :P
<Trixar_za> (Ironically, my sister is a genetic councilor, which makes her partly one.)
<Kilos> imo them okes just let you answer questions till you sort what your prob is. they point you in the right direction to find your hangups
<Kilos> so you heal yourself just one often overlooks your own mistakes
<Kilos> spinza, hello
<Kilos> you okes that run irc in the background with sdound alerts turned off
<Kilos> sound
 * theblazehen does that...
<Kilos> Trixar_za, tell me about dcc
<Kilos> is it only for direct chatting and file transfer
<Kilos> anyone else that knows may answer
<theblazehen> Kilos: yeah
<Kilos> 195.66.224.82                    39.9%
<Kilos> superfly, fire them
<superfly> heh
<superfly> theblazehen: PONG
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yay schumacher not inna induced coma anymore
<superfly> Oops, looks like caps lock was on... Thank you children
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, tell inetpro Wen jy darem met die krag probleme oompie
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it, I'll tell inetpro on freenode
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy come see dam
<ThatGraemeGuy> where is it?
<theblazehen> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> by the deep i think
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi theblazehen
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: i'll be on shortly
<smile> see ya :p
<Trixar_za> Kilos: Like the name says, it's a direct connection between two IRC clients. Mostly for Chatting in private or sending files. It's more secure because it doesn't go through the server, so man in the middle attacks probably won't work.
<Kilos> ty was wondering if one could use it to play a game on the other pc
<kbmonkey> just pointing out that irc clients/protocol is clear-text, so unless you tunnel it via ssh the man in the middle can still see. :)
<Kilos> oi
<Trixar_za> Only if it's served by an IRC client as such. All-out-war is (and used to be - depending on where you look for it) such a game :P
<Kilos> i was wondering if we could run a game on a server pc and play from others that way
<Trixar_za> Only if they compromise either of the two systems - but if you're there anyway, then reading the client's text isn't rocket science. DCC just prevents that a compromised IRC Server can be used in such a way :P
<Trixar_za> [21:15:12][Trixar_za] Kilos: I'm not sure it could work like that unless it rewrote how the client deals with DCC Chat
<Trixar_za> [21:15:23][Trixar_za] I have seen CTCP used in such a way though
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> ty
<Trixar_za> http://www.cs.uml.edu/~adufilie/tanks.html
<Trixar_za> Aforementioned CTCP game
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> i just looking for a way around having to use a host that has lag probs
<Kilos> mainly for interests sake
<Trixar_za> Even with DCC, you'll still have some lag - normally the lag between the two clients. It may be less than a server, but not always.
<kbmonkey> relating to minetest Kilos ? ;)
<Kilos> yessir kbmonkey but its much better tonight
<kbmonkey> irc is responsive because it is really very little information
<Kilos> and this avy was very fast
<Kilos> was crafting instantly
<kbmonkey> the minetest server sends block data in 30x30x30 sections for world updates
<Kilos> kbmonkey, come see the dam near the deep
<kbmonkey> combined with other users moving around, 
<kbmonkey> ya okay :_)
<kbmonkey> ooops
<Kilos> major engineering exercise
<Trixar_za> MineTest needs a lot of optimizing on the server that's for sure
<kbmonkey> ah yes I died last time kilos. twice. lag drowned me.
<Kilos> dont swim here walk along the tracks if you lagging
<Trixar_za> Freeminer has some fixes to the server to make it faster, but it's not as easy to get working like MineTest
<Trixar_za> http://freeminer.org/
<Trixar_za> There's also Carbone (also a MineTest fork), but it suffers from the same problem than Freeminer
<kbmonkey> superfly, mtr is a gui tracert the pro suggested to show packet loss. `mtr -i2 -s0 -n minetest.snyman.info`.
<kbmonkey> shows 40% loss at one of the linked servers
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-06-17
<bduk1> Morning everyone
<nuvolari> o/ morning
<nuvolari> o hi bduk1 
<bduk1> Morning nuvolari 
 * Kilos Waves
<nuvolari> oh hi oom Kilos :D
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> :-)
<nuvolari> hoe gaan dit oom?
<nuvolari> het oom 'n lekker vakansiedag gehad?
<Kilos> goed dankie en jy seun ek sien daar is nuwe goed vir java en html5
<Kilos> elke dagf selle vir my
<Kilos> http://goparallel.sourceforge.net/simd-meets-html5-javascript/
<Kilos> jo bushtech_ het jy bed nat gemaak ou ballie?
<Kilos> hi JabberwockyA19 die_held 
<JabberwockyA19> more Kilos, o/ everyone
<Private_User> morning all
<Private_User> morning bduk1, morning nuvolari, morning Kilos, morning JabberwockyA19
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Kilos> where are we gonna find you some ram
<Kilos> ohi Guest93229 wassup graeme
<ThatGraemeGuy_> 'lo
<Kilos> haha
<ThatGraemeGuy_> can't connect to my bouncer for some reason :-/
<Kilos> ohi superfly you managed to wake up. sjoe late nights are hard work
 * Kilos had another idea for the DEEP dam
<ThatGraemeGuy_> i'm afraid to ask
<Kilos> if it wont flood the below area one could build a nice waterfall near the top and even use that high glow glass stuff to light it up
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> its a beautiful dam
<Kilos> same as they do on real time dams the overflow makes a waterfall
<superfly> hi Kilos, ThatGraemeGuy_
<ThatGraemeGuy_> you can try
<ThatGraemeGuy_> if it sucks you just add a block back to stop it
<Kilos> na i fall over the end and die
<Kilos> i cant walk on air like some
<inetpro> good mornings
<Maaz> inetpro: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell inetpro Wen jy darem met die krag probleme oompie" 13 hours, 5 minutes and 30 seconds ago
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> ack Kilos
<Kilos> ack?
<Kilos> what taal is that
<inetpro> tcp
<Kilos> tcp is ontsmetmiddel vloeistof 
<inetpro> ACK is a flag used in the Transmission Control Protocol (TCP) to acknowledge receipt of a packet
<inetpro> hoe gaan dit oom?
<nuvolari> dankie oom Kilos , ek gaan bietjie loer
<Kilos> goed dankie inetpro net koud soos elke winter
<nuvolari> oh hi Private_User, JabberwockyA19, ThatGraemeGuy_
<Kilos> en jy
<ThatGraemeGuy_> 'lo :-)
<inetpro> oh and hi everyone else
<Private_User> hi ThatGraemeGuy_ and inetpro
<Kilos> we actually needed you knowledge inetpro to try sort where a bottle neck is with a connection but i think the fly has it planned out
<Kilos> is there a deeper probe tool than mtr?
<ThatGraemeGuy_> what are you trying to do?
<Kilos> oh didnt you follow our investigation into that lag ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> there is one server thats losing 40% of its packets
<ThatGraemeGuy_> i was probably too busy mining obscene amounts of obsidian
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> what you wanna do with it all
<ThatGraemeGuy_> "server"? you mean one of the hops along the route between you and the minetest server?
<Kilos> ya that
<Kilos> we even got its ip addy
<ThatGraemeGuy_> if mtr shows significant loss there and all hops after then it's causing real loss
<ThatGraemeGuy_> if its just there it may just be rate-limiting icmp packets at that hop
<Kilos> and for a while it showed as blahblah.linode.blabla now just ip addy
<Kilos> i dont understand all that but fly will
<Kilos> its just th one the others show no loss
<ThatGraemeGuy_> send a screenshot
<Kilos> are you in the game?
<ThatGraemeGuy_> no, i mean send a screenshot of the mtr output
<Kilos> i gotta go get it again
<Kilos> http://picpaste.com/upload.php
<Kilos> its a bit better today, went up to 60% at times
<Kilos> averages around 40%
<ThatGraemeGuy_> that's the upload page
<Kilos> oi sorry
<Kilos> http://picpaste.com/25-8IIIaalj.png
<Kilos> hi smil
<Kilos> smile,  too
<Kilos> kb getting sticky
<smile> hi! :D
<Kilos> 8. 195.66.224.82
<smile> your IP address, Kilos? :)
<Kilos> no man a sick place in a link
<Kilos> or sick link in a route
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> wat nou?
<inetpro> why send an image when a copy and paste of text would do?
<Kilos> he asked for screenshot so i gave one
<Kilos> coulda used slexy hey?
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> exactly
<inetpro> anyway, nothing I can do about that
<inetpro> but looks clearly like some problem at the ISP level
<Private_User> lol Kilos, just looked at a pic from that link you pasted here and was wondering if any of the peeps here as there work area looking like this
<Private_User> http://picpaste.com/tastatur.gif
<bduk1> Jig Private_User 
<Kilos> hahaha  ja mine
<inetpro> at the same time it could be like ThatGraemeGuy_ mentioned, rate-limiting of icmp packets
<Kilos> well inetpro we gotta fix it
<inetpro> no
<ThatGraemeGuy_> Kilos: the 25% loss at the intermediate hop is probably rate-limiting, but the 4.8% at the end is actual loss
<Kilos> they must all read 0% loss then it will work better
<ThatGraemeGuy_> and with the game being udp-based that will be part of your problem
<Kilos> so how do we fix it
<ThatGraemeGuy_> you find another isp
<Kilos> every illness has a cure if you know where to find it
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> I see no proof of any illness really
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel darem
<Kilos> only way you can see that there is a prob inetpro is to try the game and die because of lag
<ThatGraemeGuy_> there is packet loss between him and the minetest server, and it impacts the game's behaviour to varying degrees
<Kilos> but strangely it hits the monkey 10 times worse than me
<ThatGraemeGuy_> Kilos: how's your mtr look to 41.203.11.67?
<Kilos> lemme try
<ThatGraemeGuy_> you can press 'p' on mtr to pause updating and then copy/paste the text instead of do an image screenshot
<Kilos> 0%all thje way
<Kilos> it wont let me copy paste
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> oh ok
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2PFtAo5iv
<ThatGraemeGuy_> wow that's pretty good for a 3g connection
<Kilos> i told you i got a good one
<ThatGraemeGuy_> it's also because the server's on a very good network :P
<Kilos> im sure im faster than lotsa adsl connections
<Kilos> so put the game there
<ThatGraemeGuy_> not really sure if i can, i must see if i can make a plan
<Kilos> lol do it
<Kilos> haha
<ThatGraemeGuy_> lol you're fired!
<ThatGraemeGuy_> i'll rather check first thanks ;)
<Kilos> oi i forgot to let sheep out. wbb
<Kilos> and if you can find a way to make it use less data youll be my hero for a while
<ThatGraemeGuy_> it shouldn't use much data i imagine
<Kilos> over 100m a day atm
<Kilos> wbb
<ThatGraemeGuy_> heh
<ThatGraemeGuy_> i use more than that on my phone
<ThatGraemeGuy_> but yeah, quite pricey if you're not using afrihost mobile i guess
<Kilos> haha the game has doubled my data useage
<Kilos> usage
<Kilos> daai ding
<charl_> morning all
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
 * nuvolari does the split and cracks a bum muscle
<nuvolari> :-/
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Maaz, hi
<Maaz> Howzit Kilos
<superfly> ohi
<Vince-0> o/
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> hai
<Private_User1> hmm... not sure whats going on today, I have been disconnected and reconnected on IRC like around 5 times already, anybody else experiencing this issue?
<Kilos> there are a coupla others as well
<Kilos> but you the worst, but not as bad as it has been
<Kilos> maybe if i sleep a while it will be better when i return
<charl_> probably freenode under ddos again
<smile> hi :p
<charl_> hi smile 
<smile> hi charl_ :p
<charl_> long time no speak to
<charl_> how have you been
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> inetpro, you home?
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<theblazehen> maaz coffee please
<Maaz> theblazehen: Alrighty
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and theblazehen!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy superfly 
<Kilos> i see you ingame but i got bad lag tonight. yesterday avy was wonderful
<superfly> hi Kilos
<theblazehen> hi superfly ThatGraemeGuy 
<superfly> hi theblazehen
<theblazehen> superfly: You have any experience with postfix+dovecot as a mail server?
<superfly> theblazehen: a tiny bit
<theblazehen> kk. Having some troubles receiving mail
<theblazehen> Might be permissions but don't feel like dealing with it now
<theblazehen> Think its permissions
<theblazehen> using guide at http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/03/taking-e-mail-back-part-2-arming-your-server-with-postfix-dovecot/2/ got something that says no user $username, where it's supposed to create virtual user
<theblazehen> I then create real user and it doesn't give error, but gives problem in mail.log about permissions
<superfly> theblazehen: I took the easy route, I used a setup script called iRedMail
<superfly> http://www.iredmail.org/
<theblazehen> superfly: ah ok.. I don't have enough ram for that 
<superfly> how much ram do you have?
<theblazehen> Needs 1024 MB IIRC
<Kilos> idea superfly ThatGraemeGuy can you find which one or more of those mtr ips are in za, yesterday avy while building the wall i had no lag at all. s methinks it might be one of them that was on holiday yesterday
<theblazehen> 512 MB on VPS
<theblazehen> Kilos: ip list?
<superfly> theblazehen: I'll be honest, I'm not convinced you need 1GB, I think that's just if you're going to have major filtering and spam rules
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2RfN6X64R
<Kilos> thats today i dunno what yesterdays one was
<theblazehen> superfly: yeah, maybe. Prefer DIY anyway though. Doing it mostly to learn how it works
<Kilos> superfly, did you do a mtr yesterday so we can compare and maybe find the weak link
<Kilos> hi bushtech have you installed 14.04 server
<theblazehen> Kilos: /me has it at home
<theblazehen> 14.04 server
<Kilos> bushtech, asked yesterday how good it runs he wants to upgrade from 12.04 
<theblazehen> Not much different from what I could tell
<Kilos> you dont need to sort the 3g probs that 12.04 had
<Kilos> imo 14.04 has that sorted
<theblazehen> Kilos: on mtr from hop 8 and velow it's not is ZA
<Kilos> oh my so all the prob ones worked lekker yesterday even though they didnt have a holiday
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> i was hoping it was one of ours
<Kilos> then we could send the mafia to break some legs
<theblazehen> http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/28axb6/incorrect_answers_on_lpic_linuxessentials_prep/ lol :/
<Kilos> ah he putting kids to bed
<bushtech> Kilos:  Not yet
<Kilos> no rush. was just wondering
<bushtech> still checking it out, don't want to trash my raid server, had enough trouble setting that mother up
<Kilos> aha i see your point
<Kilos> i forget peeps arent like me with 3 pcs just to play with
<bushtech> and need to do it after 12 (night owl) just gets bloody cold
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> ya wait for summer
<bushtech> lots pc's around here but only one backup server
<Kilos> lol ya but mine are just toys nothing that needs to work except irc
<bushtech> would hate any of 3 to go down
<Kilos> sjoe
<JabberwockyA19> amper tyd om op die bed neer te slaan
 * JabberwockyA19 maak net sy taak klaar
<Kilos> haha
<JabberwockyA19> good night everyone!
<Kilos> night JabberwockyA19 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> night all . sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-06-18
<nuvolari> peer! hou op om mense se konneksies te reset
<nuvolari> oh hi Tonberry 
<Tonberry> hello
<Kilos> morning all
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<JabberwockyA19> môre Kilos, nuvolari, Private_User
<Kilos> hi JabberwockyA19 
<Private_User> hry JabberwockyA19
<Private_User> hey JabberwockyA19
<ThatGraemeGuy_> 'lo
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> hi priv
<Kilos> Private_User1, 
<bduk> More almal
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> hi ThatGraemeGuy_, Private_User1, JabberwockyA19, Kilos, bduk 
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> hi charl_ bduk 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Sure
<Vince-0> o/
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> surp
<Kilos> apart from cold all good and you?
<Kilos> inetpro, cremora
<Kilos> sjoe, buncha yoyos
<mazal> Afternoon everyone
<charl_> hi mazal 
<ThatGraemeGuy_> 'lo
<mazal> Guys how can I see the progress of a cli scrypt that is started by cron and runs in the background ?
<ThatGraemeGuy_> define "progress"
<ThatGraemeGuy_> you want to see if its still running?
<ThatGraemeGuy_> ps -ef|grep scriptname
<mazal> Yeah all I need to know , is it running or has it finished yet
<ThatGraemeGuy_> yeah, that ^^
<mazal> Danke
<ThatGraemeGuy_> in your cron file add MAILTO=you@email.com
<ThatGraemeGuy_> then the output of the script will be emailed to you
<mazal> If I run that now , it shows the filename and where it lies
<ThatGraemeGuy_> that means its still running
<ThatGraemeGuy_> 'ps' shows information about processes currently running
<mazal> http://slexy.org/view/s2W0Pz21Od
<mazal> That's my output
<ThatGraemeGuy_> ah, ok
<ThatGraemeGuy_> not running then, the grep is matching itself :)
<mazal> What do I need to modify in that command ?
<ThatGraemeGuy_> nothing
<ThatGraemeGuy_> just be aware when you do that you will always see the grep command in the output
<mazal> Ok lemme starts that script manually and see how the output looks when it's running
<ThatGraemeGuy_> or use a regex trick, if your script is named 'myscript.sh' you can do 'ps -ef | grep [m]yscript'
<mazal> http://slexy.org/view/s21jp4OVU6
<ThatGraemeGuy_> or you can use pgrep: pgrep myscript.sh
<mazal> ^^ With the scrypt running
<ThatGraemeGuy_> yeah, line 2 shows it is running
<mazal> Command not found
<mazal> That's when I use that last one you gave
<ThatGraemeGuy_> ubuntu?
<mazal> Yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy_> mmm that's odd :-/
<mazal> Or I miss splelled , lemme try again
<Kilos> haha copy paste commands from pros then cold fingers cant mess up
<mazal> I spelled rubbish , now it works. Thanx Greame ;)
<mazal> oom Kilos , what makes it worse , I tried 3 times with the same error
<mazal> So I can't even spell right with 3 tries :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> those kinda messups you normally keep quiet about
<Kilos> i copy/paste then peeps think i type well
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> were there any plans in the state of the nation address to improve the internet
<Kilos> tumbleweed, are you still going strong? you too quiet lately
<Private_User1> hi charl_, ThatGraemeGuy_, mazal, and everybody else
<mazal> Hi Private_User1 
<ThatGraemeGuy_> 'lo
<tumbleweed> Kilos: yeah, pretty much. Still in cape town, too
<Kilos> ah tumbleweed nice to know you still ok. keep well
<Kilos> meeting in 6 days time
<Kilos> wbb
<bduk1> Buy guys
<Kilos> hi tinuva 
<Kilos> do you actually know you have irc running?
<tinuva> Kilos, I do :P
<tinuva> i read more than i chat tho
<Kilos> hahaha you naughty
<Kilos> oh do you read at leas
<Kilos> least
<Kilos> you supposed to jump in and help peeps that are sukkeling
 * Kilos goes for supper
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ai! mr fly. lag be killing the patrons
<ThatGraemeGuy> superfly: you around?
<ThatGraemeGuy> and hello everyone else :)
<superfly> I are
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> that map generator thing, does it make use of a colors.txt file by any chance?
<ThatGraemeGuy> hey Kilos :)
<superfly> yes
<superfly> it doesn't support the moreblocks and other mods
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://digitalaudioconcepts.com/vanessa/hobbies/minetest/colors.txt
<ThatGraemeGuy> this one does ^^
<ThatGraemeGuy> assuming that's the same format of course
<superfly> first run indicates not. Let me open it 
<superfly> ah, it doesn't support comments ;-)
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: try now, ThatGraemeGuy-son
<superfly> *san
<kbmonkey> evening superfly and ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> my monkey
<kbmonkey> superfly, I have started going through the mozilla knowledgebase re JavaScript :)
<Kilos> dont greet me its fine
<kbmonkey> is Kilos here?
<kbmonkey> oh hello Kilos! You are covered in minerock dust I did not even see you ;)
<Kilos> kilos is always her
<Kilos> hahaha
<kbmonkey> ha ha
<Kilos> shame daniel put up a shot on the way to the dam
<Kilos> i dropped some food there for him
<Kilos> hope its a takeaway not a general dealer
<kbmonkey> a shop? okay.
<Kilos> shame hes only 10
<Kilos> ardonels son
<kbmonkey> he put up a shop?
<kbmonkey> wow
<Kilos> ya lemme go see what he called it
<Kilos> i think dad helps with the spelling and so on
<Kilos> you must see their lekker place. even a hall of honourable dead haha
<kbmonkey> is this in-game ?
<kbmonkey> for a moment I thought you meant IRL xD
<Kilos> no man in the game
<kbmonkey> ah
<kbmonkey> superfly, I am curious what license you prefer between BSD or GPL, and if the latter v2 or 3?
<superfly> kbmonkey: generally GPL v2
<superfly> but I'm fine with any of the above
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah superfly i see you got the colours right :-) much better
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: I've been known to do a thing or two right ;-)
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<Rynomster> hi guys, any of u into crypto currencies? :)
<superfly> I have a tiny part of a bitcoin, but otherwise no.
#ubuntu-za 2014-06-19
<bduk1> Good morning peeps
<Kilos> hi bduk1 bushtech charl_ psychicist Squirm theblazehen and all others too
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> hi Rynomster 
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Gaanit oom ?
<Kilos> goed dankie en self mazal ?
<mazal> Goed goed , vries net :P
<Kilos> ja die koue is lelik
<mazal> inetpro, forgot to give you feedback yesterday , the ext4 stick solved my rsync problem completely
<Kilos> ohi drubin are you here? hows things with you?
<mazal> Keeping my multi-purpose stick seperate now
<charl_> morning all
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<Kilos> hi charl_ Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Haai 
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Haai ChanServ 
<Vince-0> i mean charl_ 
<charl_> lol
<smile> hoi :p
<Vince-0> work calls!
<charl_> hey smile 
<charl_> hoe gaat het jonge
<smile> charl_: goed :D
<smile> wel een beetje snotter de snot :p
<smile> met jou? :p
<charl_> allergien ? ik heb zelf ook last ervan
<charl_> voornamelijk de graspollen
<charl_> maar ja verder gaat het goed
<smile> charl_: ja, onder andere :P
 * smile knuffelt charl_ :)
<charl_> :D
<smile> charl_: lees jij tweakers.net? :p
<mazal> superfly, what site do you use to download your minetest mods ?
<charl_> ja idd, bijna elke dag :)
<charl_> smile: een paar weken geleden ben ik in leiden geweest op de japanmarkt - ik kocht een heel leuke knuffel "nemuneko"
<charl_> ziet er ongeveer zo uit: http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ltox3yO69w1qcci6no1_500.jpg
<smile> charl_: ze hebben ook een irc-netwerk op irc://irc.tweakers.net
<smile> wist ik niet :p
<smile> hoofdkanaal daar is #tweakers.net :P
<smile> haha, schattig, charl_ :)
<charl_> nemuneko betekent "slapende poes" in het japans
<charl_> ik ben ook op animecon geweest afgelopen weekend in den haag
<charl_> oh leuk ! een irc netwerk alleen voor tweakers en fok.nl ?
<charl_> en in de motd staat een operator "Dubbeldrank" :D
<smile> haha :D
<smile> ik heb me daarnet geregistreerd, charl_ :)
<charl_> vreemd heb er nog nooit eerder wat over gehoord
<charl_> maar ja goed ik idle er wel :) ik zit tegenwoordig op een hele hoop irc netwerken
<charl_> ik idle ook vaak op #piratenpartij op pirateirc.net - vind er wel wat leuke linkjes (privacy-related)
<smile> charl_: ja, ik las het vandaag bij mIRC 7.34
<smile> http://tweakers.net/downloads/32919/mirc-734.html
<Kerbero[dsp]> o
<smile> charl_: aha :p
<Kerbero[dsp]> nederlands
<Kerbero[dsp]> leuk
<smile> Kerbero[dsp]: ja :D
<Kerbero[dsp]> hi smile
<smile> hoi. ;)
<charl_> hey Kerbero[dsp] :)
<Kerbero[dsp]> hi ChanServ 
<Kerbero[dsp]> charl_, 
<Kerbero[dsp]> lol
<charl_> smile: jaren geleden heb ik ook mirc gebruikt (toen ik nog windows gebruikte) maar tegenwoordig heeft het weinig nut (voor mij) :P
<charl_> ik draai nu al een stuk of 8 jaar irssi
<smile> Kerbero[dsp]: chanserv is never gone :D
<smile> ik draai chatzilla, ben ik heel tevreden mee :) hier heb ik mooie, grafische smileys
<charl_> lol, ja ik doe bijna alles op de terminaal
<charl_> voor softwareontwikkeling gebruiken mijn collegas allemaal IDEs, ik gebruik vim :P
<charl_> goed, ik moet even verder hier, tot straks :)
<smile> tot straks! :p
<Vince-0> 'gotta keep 'em separated
<Kilos> haha Vince-0 
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<Vince-0> it's amusing how many full albums are available on youtube
<superfly> sup ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> will call in the lava master just now
<mazal> superfly, what is the name of the mod you use for that crafting grid and advanced buttons on the bottom of the inventory with the fast travel etc. ?
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: you watering your pyramid, I presume?
<superfly> mazal: unified inventory
<ThatGraemeGuy> i put a block of water on the top for giggles, and then removed it, but it seems to have glitched a bit :-o
<mazal> superfly, I have that , but doesn't work in sp for me :(
<ThatGraemeGuy> was hoping it was client-side, but i guess not
<ThatGraemeGuy> maybe restarting the minetest server will fix it up
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: I saw it on the map, so definitely server-side
<ThatGraemeGuy> ew :(
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy> see it was right at the peak and you can see on the map now that's free of water
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, tonight we play in lava ok?
<Kilos> i gotta go eat now
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah sure, i only have 1 chest full of obsidian, i can use another few stacks ;)
<ThatGraemeGuy> i need to go mining though my diamond supply has dried up and i only have 4 mese blocks left at home
<ThatGraemeGuy> obsidian farming is heavy on the tools
<Kilos> ya
<ThatGraemeGuy> my pyramid is done just need to fix alignment on some of the glow glass inside where i got the count wrong
<ThatGraemeGuy> then i'll probably drop a mineshaft and build a mini town in there or something
<Kilos> found nice patches of obsidian where we are going then ran from lava when i mined the wrong block looking for the source
<ThatGraemeGuy> i dropped a shaft down the gravel pit area and came across 3 lava lakes very close together
<ThatGraemeGuy> and proceeded to completely eradicate the lava layer by layer
<ThatGraemeGuy> mmm
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://mirror.tenet.ac.za/ down for you guys too?
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, you dont need to drop a shaft , this is already at -2800 about
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: what is?
<Kilos> Maaz, is http://mirror.tenet.ac.za/ down
<Kilos> where i found the lava
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh my word
<Maaz> Kilos: I'm not feeling too well
<Kilos> so get your hammer ready
<ThatGraemeGuy> that will take me an hour to get there
<ThatGraemeGuy> ai that's tooooo deep man
<ThatGraemeGuy> might as well build a house down there
<ThatGraemeGuy> put down some dirt, plant some trees
<Kilos> no man mese comes strong and sommer 8 blocks at a time
<ThatGraemeGuy> trees grow lekker in the dark
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> lots of dirt blocks, plant some grass, you might even find that sheep start spawning there
<ThatGraemeGuy> and loads of super glow glass
<ThatGraemeGuy> i think i know what i'm going to do under my pyramid :)
<Kilos> what
<ThatGraemeGuy> build an underground village
<Kilos> haha
<ThatGraemeGuy> carve out a nice 200x200x16 cavern
<Kilos> shopping mall
<Kilos> is there a door into the pyramid
<Kilos> sorry superfly 
<ThatGraemeGuy> there is an entrance, you will have to find it :-p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i got lotsa mese picks so entry np
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-(
<Kilos> i  can help you with mese tonight
<Kilos> i wont hurt your pyramid man
<ThatGraemeGuy> need to get that water to go away somehow
<Kilos> put sand on then sweep clean
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> you obviously haven't seen the extent of the problem
<ThatGraemeGuy> more than half the pyramid has water flowing, even though i took the source block away
<ThatGraemeGuy> maybe i should put down a block of water on the top block then pick it up 10 sec later
<ThatGraemeGuy> maybe it'll figure itself out
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i got 10 mese blocks too
<Kilos> and what is mithril used for
<Kilos> i got mithril ingots
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos you can make tools with it
<ThatGraemeGuy> pick/shovel/hoe/axe
<JabberwockyA19> I installed kubuntu 14.04 on my gaming desktop yesterday but could not even install steam :-( getting a seg fault after I agree to the license
<JabberwockyA19> I think this should solve it, hopefully http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2209830
<Kilos> hahaha ThatGraemeGuy ran a couple times but found many lava sources
<ThatGraemeGuy> down in the deep?
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> you need to hire a dwarf to mine down here for you
<ThatGraemeGuy> can a person run more than one minetest at a time? i should just give you my password then you can climb down so long
<ThatGraemeGuy> :P
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i leave bart down there till he has lotsa stuff to hand over
<Kilos> you clever okes should work on two way teleporting
<Kilos> -2679
<ThatGraemeGuy> there is a teleporter mod
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can put down a teleport pad that jumps you to specified co-ordinates
<Kilos> how do i get that or must fly install it?
<ThatGraemeGuy> he must install on the server
<Kilos> that would be ideal
<Kilos> save hours of climbing up and down ladders
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can install it and try it out in single player mode
<ThatGraemeGuy> but for the server, the server must have mods installed
<Kilos> na my single player thing is unevolved
<Kilos> done nothing ther
<Kilos> e
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah, but i meant just to play with it and see how well it works
<Kilos> ok gimme ill try
<ThatGraemeGuy> https://forum.minetest.net/viewtopic.php?id=2149
<Kilos> even my hammer gets tired of standing on the keyboard so long
<ThatGraemeGuy> actually even easier
<ThatGraemeGuy> open a terminal
<ThatGraemeGuy> cd ~/.minetest/mods
<ThatGraemeGuy> git clone https://github.com/Bad-Command/teleporter.git ./teleporter
<Kilos> bash: cd: /home/miles/.minetest/mods: No such file or directory
<ThatGraemeGuy> mkdir ~/.minetest/mods
<ThatGraemeGuy> sorry i forgot there isn't a mods dir by default
<Kilos> ok done. had to install git as well
<Kilos> do we have moreores installed
<Kilos> and mesecons
<charl_> finally back, hectic day
<charl_> hey Kilos, ThatGraemeGuy 
<charl_> what are you doing, mining away? no strikes yet?
<Kilos> haha no strikes when you do everything yourself
<ThatGraemeGuy> hey charl_ :)
<smile> hi Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> :) how are you?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<smile> fine, too :p
<smile> I have a cold - again.
<smile> :(
<Kilos> ai!
<smile> Kilos: can you give me a new nose? :D
<Kilos> ya but it will be flatter
<Kilos> and it will hurt some too
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos and smile 
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> superfly, just to confirm: I run minetest at work over the DSL and still experience the delay. 
<Kilos> it was so lekker sat avy kbmonkey biult the dam wall with no lag at all was lekker
<Kilos> and today its been chopping and changing
<kbmonkey> I look at the maintenance ledge on the wall, he he
<Kilos> haha
<kbmonkey> okay I put some sticks in my crafter to mmmmmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaake a fenceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<smile> hi kbmonkey :p
<smile> Kilos: oh :(
<kbmonkey> oh crap sorry, my keyboarrrrrrrd is aacting very weird :(
<smile> kbmonkey: put your cat on the floor, not on the keyboard ;)
<kbmonkey> oh just great, I crafted 90 of the rong thing
<kbmonkey> ha ha smile
<Kilos> oi
<arnaud> hello guys
<arnaud> having issue with my rhel beta install (hope someone can help here) 
<arnaud> here is the link http://slexy.org/view/s2NIRgXzWI
<kbmonkey> hi arnaud, that is rpm and majority of people here are familiar with apt only. that said have you tried to run your command with --skip-broken?
<arnaud> kbmonkey, i've tried believe me
<kbmonkey> and is that with the default package selections arnaud ? it seems as if php is requiring a higher version of apache
<kbmonkey> if that is the case then well it *is* a beta install after all, and possibly a bug that you have to report. 
<kbmonkey> best to approach the rhel team with this... perhaps they have a #chan on freenode...?
<arnaud> kbmonkey, i think it's okay now
<arnaud> i've remove the package httpd-mmn that was installed
<arnaud> kbmonkey, now i'll give it a time to load then give you with output
<Kilos> hi arnaud you using redhat stuff
<Kilos> i think its called redhat
<Kilos> the stuff Squirm does
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<arnaud> Kilos, yes 
<arnaud> i'm using that RHEL stuff as you said
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> we mainly dbian peeps here
<Kilos> debian
<Kilos> but Squirm does redhat
<arnaud> Kilos, i do debs also 
<Kilos> you have probs with debs too?
<arnaud> i don't have probs with debs trsut me
<Kilos> good to hear
<Kilos> we actually need more rpm peeps to hang here to broaden our strength
<arnaud> yeah 
<arnaud> i'm here
<arnaud> i do both apt and yum (some skills) with more preferences on yum
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> would be good to have experts in all linux fields here
<Kilos> we have some but they busy most of the time
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> wb
<Kilos> supper time for me wbb
<magespawn> learning new irc client for the phone
<smile> magespawn: which one? :-
<smile> :)
<magespawn> Learning on the fly. good evening all
<magespawn> rice irc
<magespawn> wbb
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Kilos> yo bushtech how gaan dit met die ballie
<bushtech> sukkel weer vanaand met vodacom en dis weer lekker koud vanaand
<bushtech> hoe lyk dinge jou kant?
<Kilos> eish die vodacom, ek is bly ek het hulle vervang met 8ta
<Kilos> als goed hier dankie net vrek koud
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i forget everytime to wait till minetest is open before i got to another app. then the mouse disappears
<Kilos> inetpro, amper naweek. uithou
<theblazehen> :( Person that WAS gonna buy my GPU no longer wants to :/
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> bit pricey
<theblazehen> yeah
<theblazehen> Gotta find someone else now :(
<Kilos> isnt that bitcoin thing paying?
<Kilos> thought you would be rich by now
<theblazehen> yeah, but I spent most of it. lol
<nlsthzn> o/
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn wb
<theblazehen> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> why you so scarce
<nlsthzn> how is everyone?
<Kilos> we need some of that heat you have so much of
<nlsthzn> life happens uncle Kilos ... it has been kicking my @ss for most of the last few months 
<Kilos> eish
<nlsthzn> no worries, but I will be in SA from the 27th until the 25th of next month for vacation :)
<Kilos> thats good
<superfly> ohi
<ThatGraemeGuy> no, read again
<ThatGraemeGuy> there's an alternate craft recipe that uses standard items
<Kilos> and if you dont have then try other stuff
<Kilos> ive had to reboot coupla times, i lose my mouse
<Kilos> ya man alternat
<ThatGraemeGuy> the functionality of the item remains identical regardless of how you craft it
<Kilos> why use alternats if you can use the first choice stuff
<ThatGraemeGuy> you don't understand how the stuff works
<Kilos> oh i tried local minetest. no good too different
<ThatGraemeGuy> "why" is exactly because then you don't need another mod installed
<Kilos> nope i dont
<Kilos> thats why you here
<ThatGraemeGuy> read the thread
<Kilos> ok ill take your word for it
<Kilos> if i got to another app while minetest is loading i lose my mouse
<Kilos> hehe, then ctrl+alt+t and sudo reboot
<theblazehen> alt+sysrq+b ;)
<smile> byeee :)
<Kilos> night all . sleep tight
<spinza> night
#ubuntu-za 2014-06-20
<theblazehen> http://www.monzy.com/intro/killdashnine_lyrics.html heh
<theblazehen> gtgt
<theblazehen> shit
<theblazehen> not vimperator...
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<ThatGraemeGuy> anyone that still has stuff stored in Ubuntu One, remember its dying at the end of July
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy JabberwockyA19 die_held inetpro and others
<ThatGraemeGuy> hey Kilos :)
<Kilos> too cold to think today, everything still ice
<JabberwockyA19> mornings o/
<die_held> Wudup dawg!
<Kilos> all prices as usual
<mazal> Morning everyone
<mazal> ThatGraemeGuy, are they gonna delete all our stuff on Ubuntu one then ?
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Kilos> mazal, they are giving you some time to fetch it
<mazal> So it's a permanent shutdown never to return ?
<Kilos> but youve had a couple of months already
<Kilos> yessir
<mazal> K thanx
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal: yes, it's going away permanently
<mazal> Since I had to go to Windoze at home I couldn't use it anymore anyway
<mazal> The Win version had too many issues
<charl_> good morning all
<charl_> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/gadgets/104501-the-skunk-sas-bad-ass-riot-control-drone.html
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<charl_> that skunk is hilarious
<charl_> i do not want to be in the vicinity when that thing goes off
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_ and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: No problem
 * Kilos watches baby boks in final with tara
<Kilos> on pidgin
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos 
<Kilos> hi there kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> how goes it Kilos 
<kbmonkey> friday coffee tastes better than wednesday coffee :)
<Kilos> lol just cold kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> the cold front has lifted here
<Kilos> makes no diffs here. 2 temps only. cold and very cold
<Kilos> max 18 they say
<kbmonkey> jump on a sheep and ride to the coast
<Kilos> lol
<charl_> hey kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hi charl_ 
<charl_> srsly what http://www.nu.nl/buitenland/3807206/omroepbaas-zuid-afrika-kreeg-vrouw-cadeau.html
<charl_> talking about women's rights...
<Gremble> I installed the new ubuntu LTS and I am less than impressed :| 
<Gremble> Xorg keeps going down. Compiz is a manic depressive and chromium crashes when I try to "Save link as"
<Kilos> hi Gremble 
<Gremble> Hey Kilos 
<Kilos> wow  thats not good
<Kilos> do you have synaptic installed
<Gremble> Pretty sure synaptic is part of the base
<Gremble> Why?
<Kilos> you have to install it manually. i have found when cerain apps give probs i type appname in to block in synaptic and right click reinstall everything it shows related and installed
<Kilos> also has an upgrade option in edit i think it is
<Kilos> you might find one or 2 packages werent installed lekker, synaptic fixes them
<Gremble> Well that makes me just want to punch the default packagemanager in the gut 
<Gremble> haha
<Gremble> But thanks for the info
<Kilos> even aptitude upgrade often finds some unhappy stuff and gives options to sort
<Gremble> I did an apt-update and upgrade
<Kilos> its most likely a little thing in one package
<Kilos> aptitude does better upgrade
<Kilos> oh sorry you didnt say apt-get
<Kilos> i like using aptitude it is more user friendly than apt-get i think
<Kilos> Gremble, there are too few unity users here
<Gremble> Haha. I can't say that I am a fan :P
<Kilos> lol
<Gremble> I just needed a linux system quick and easy to do some work
<Gremble> So I hoped that Ubuntu would be useful
<Gremble> But it has given me more trouble than I care to have :P
<Kilos> you dont like kubuntu?
<Gremble> KDE is nice. Ubuntu was just an arbitrary choice
<Gremble> The other is crunchbang, but it makes a mess if you change to testing repo's and that leads to configuring things that prevent me from working
<Kilos> i find the new kde a bit better than unity. not so much work to get it going good
<Kilos> and kde help is better here than unity
<Kilos> the clever okes are on kde
<Gremble> Eh, If it gives me issues again, I will switch to ElementaryOS to give that a whirl
<Kilos> lol good luck
<superfly> Good evening.
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<superfly> Gremble: have you tried KDE?
<Gremble> superfly, I had kde a long time ago. usually I dont bother with DE's but I just wanted to get a linux system up to do some work so I tried something that ought to have everything working out of the box
<superfly> And that's why I use KDE :-P
 * mazal must still give KDE a go some day
<mazal> But my unity is so stable without problems that I never find the need
<superfly> mazal: do be careful, you'll be overwhelmed by all the options ;-)
<Gremble> If you want options, set up your own environment :P
<Gremble> From the ox to the wagon, have any of you rooted android phones?
<superfly> Gremble: yes
<Gremble> superfly, from what I have seen in articles and posts from the US, the processes is carrier dependent. Is it the same with phones here?
<Gremble> I have an S4 mini that I would like to root
<Gremble> Don't know whether I want to install a custom rom yet, I just want to get rid of those retarded samsung aps
<superfly> no, it's only in the US that the carriers hold the manufacturers ransom
<Gremble> Would it be possible that you could point me in an appropriate direction for the process?
<ThatGraemeGuy> Gremble: it's phone specific, and you can find all that sort of stuff over at xda-developers.com
<Kilos> hey ThatGraemeGuy did you build me closed, down at -3042.5
<ThatGraemeGuy> i don't build that far down, i just destroy ;-)
<ThatGraemeGuy> no, i left there last night just after you went offline
<Kilos> oi i dug down more this morning then went off line now there no ladder or nothing just stone above
<Kilos> gremlins
<ThatGraemeGuy> oops
<Kilos> ya major oops hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm done being that deep, its way too annoying getting down there
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> not sure why they didn't make the vertical limit way less like minecraft
<Kilos> its lekker down there. bigger better ores
<Kilos> just the trip is tedious
<ThatGraemeGuy> in the time it takes you to get down there i've mined a thousand blocks at -256 ;)
<Kilos> it must be lag that didnt remember everything when i went off. just found end of ladder 8 blocks up
<Trixar_za> Plan: Make pools of water just below (and deep) enough to avoid getting damaged. Falling should be way faster than ladders.
<Kilos> lol
<Trixar_za> Would be like giant water filled steps
<Kilos> down to -3000 youll bounce off the water
<ThatGraemeGuy> Trixar_za: except if you happen to hit a falling rat on the way down you die
<ThatGraemeGuy> going further than -1024 is pointless, there's no new ore to be found further than that
<Trixar_za> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> and even then, mese blocks are so rare it isn't worth the hassle
<ThatGraemeGuy> a mese block is only worth 9 mese crystals, and you can find way more than 9 crystals in the time it takes you to find a block
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Bye everyone
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: just reading the game source
<ThatGraemeGuy> to use mese ore as example
<Kilos> and?
<ThatGraemeGuy> so you don't get mese at all until around -64
<ThatGraemeGuy> between -64 and -256 it occurs with a certain percentage
<ThatGraemeGuy> then from -256 and onwards it occurs with slightly higher percentage
<Kilos> yip deeper is more
<ThatGraemeGuy> so whether you're at -256 or -10000 mese is occuring at around the same rate
<ThatGraemeGuy> you might think so but the code doesn't lie
<Kilos> i get big blocks of 8 at a time down here
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok then
<Kilos> and not the feeble mese blocks like in the beginning
<Kilos> lotsa yellow on them
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you want to ignore hard facts then i'll stop trying to convince you otherwise
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ill call you at the next lava flow
<ThatGraemeGuy> no thanks, i told you, i'm done going down that deep
<ThatGraemeGuy> it takes too long and there's no benefit
<Kilos> man you came after id picked up whatever mese i could find away from the lava
<ThatGraemeGuy> meh
<ThatGraemeGuy> i've made my case, i'm not discussing it further :)
<Kilos> ill take a screenshot next lot i find
<Kilos> then you can see and not discuss it
<ThatGraemeGuy> i read the source code
<Kilos> yes but did you read it right
<Kilos> lemme find what you pasted
<Kilos> <ThatGraemeGuy> then from -256 and onwards it occurs with slightly higher percentage
<ThatGraemeGuy> wow, really
<ThatGraemeGuy> go read it yourself, i'm done on this topic
<Kilos> where does that say that the percentage doesnt increase as you go deeper
<ThatGraemeGuy> in. the. source. code.
<Kilos> oh i dont understand that man
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's cool, doesn't matter
<Kilos> i have an idea though
<Kilos> dont sulk
<Kilos> maybe when i find a good deposit i logout and you login as bart
<Kilos> then no ladder work
<ThatGraemeGuy> i have an idea too, we can just agree to disagree because it doesn't really matter
<Kilos> lol\
<Trixar_za> This morning I discovered the joy of yield in python
<Gremble> Thanks ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> can ThatGraemeGuy anything said about a totally black block
<ThatGraemeGuy> huh?
<Kilos> pitch black block
<ThatGraemeGuy> read what you said it doesn't make sense
<Kilos> i wanna try take a screenshot before i harvest it but then the menu inna way
<ThatGraemeGuy> f12 is the screenshot key
<Kilos> oh is anything said about a black block in your readings of things
<ThatGraemeGuy> pitch black means you placed a block right on your head usually
<Kilos> na this i came to by mining
<ThatGraemeGuy> probably a glitch then
<ThatGraemeGuy> mine it, see what appears in your inventory
<Kilos> http://picpaste.com/screenshot_3111463969-v86m637G.png
<Kilos> ill mine it now. was scared i disappears then you think im nuts
<Kilos> haha cant mine it its a black hole
<ThatGraemeGuy> weird
<Kilos> big cavern beyond
<Kilos> its been mined before but dunno by who. didnt take much ore it seems
<Trixar_za> Don't tell anyone but I'm writing my own little irclib
<Trixar_za> Single threaded, asynchronous and barebones wrapping
<Trixar_za> Abstraction is nice, but sometimes you just need raw power
<Kilos> hahaha at dont tell anyone. you just told everyone
<Kilos> quickest way to spread the word is say dont tell anyone. or i wanna tell you a secret
<Kilos> Trixar_za, how lucky are you?
<Kilos> if very go win me this flash drive please
<Kilos> http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php/624745-Big-MyBroadband-tech-giveaway
<Kilos> haha bushtech your brother with you
<bushtech> Kilos: duh, what you mean?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> bushtech, bushtech_ 
<bushtech> that's werd, didn't know I had a double
<Kilos> haha musta been a quick disconnect reconnect
<bushtech> Ha, quassel was also open in 2 little windows 
<Kilos> aha
<bushtech> still got them on my screen, no idea how to close them
<Kilos> one normally timesout
<Kilos> or there is a ghost command
<Kilos> he one with the tail has left here
<bushtech> who? chickenman?
<Kilos> no man bushtech _
<bushtech> ah ok
<magespawn> good evening
 * Squirm pops in
<Kilos> hi Squirm you been scarce lad
<Kilos> hi magespawn hows you
<magespawn> hey Kilos, not bad considering.
<Kilos> oi. look after yourself man
<magespawn> tad bored
<magespawn> that is about the worst thing
<Kilos> yeah
<magespawn> was considering getting out tomorrow just to go to the dlug meeting
<Kilos> wow thats far isnt it?
<magespawn> no just around the corner from the hospital that i am in
<Kilos> ah thats ok then
<Kilos> have they hit you with lazer yet?
<Kilos> wb Gremble 
<Gremble> So. Apparently ubuntu cannot deal with suspend
<Gremble> I'm afraid I am going to have to change this out
<Kilos> ive always disabled that because pcs used to hang
<Kilos> get the new kubuntu, kde has grown lots
<Gremble> May look at xubuntu or lubuntu actually. I am a fan of xfce
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> never use suspend, never really found a need
<magespawn> ty
<smile|weg> hi ;)
<magespawn> hey smile
<Kilos> hi smile
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<magespawn> did you know when you get jaundice your skin has reaction and you itch almost constantly
<magespawn> fun factoid of the day
<Kilos> ai
<magespawn> i am off, later all
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<charl_> good evening folks
<charl_> weekend :)
<Kilos> hi charl_ yeah
<charl_> Kilos :)
<Kilos> yessir
<superfly> Kilos: you still around?
<Kilos> yessir superfly 
<Kilos> hi Golynx_ 
<superfly> kk, PM
<Golynx_> hi Kilos
<psychicist> hi superfly 
<psychicist> hi Golynx_ 
<superfly> hi psychicist, Golynx_
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<Golynx_> hi psychicist and superfly
<smile|terug> bye ;)
<kbmonkey> ciao
<Golynx_> hi kbmonkey
<Golynx_> bye smile
<kbmonkey> hi Golynx_ what is happening
<Golynx_> i'm fine kbmonkey , how are you sir
<kbmonkey> fine as well sir, good form :)
<Golynx_> ah that always good to know :)
<kbmonkey> been learning more about javascript, it's prototyping
<kbmonkey> and having fun in jsFiddle
<Golynx_> sounds like fun, i prefer jquery though :p
<Golynx_> nyt guys o/
<superfly> uh....
<superfly> Maaz: tell Golynx_, uh, jQuery IS JavaScript, and it makes fairly heavy use of prototyping
<Maaz> superfly: I don't know who Golynx_, is. Say 'Golynx_, on freenode' and I'll take your word that Golynx_, exists
<superfly> Maaz: tell Golynx, uh, jQuery IS JavaScript, and it makes fairly heavy use of prototyping
<Maaz> superfly: I don't know who Golynx, is. Say 'Golynx, on freenode' and I'll take your word that Golynx, exists
<kbmonkey> maybe the nick is not registered?
<kbmonkey> anyway, next time I just refer people to http://vanilla-js.com/ :)
<Kilos> Maaz, tell Golynx_on freenode jQuery IS JavaScript, and it makes fairly heavy use of prototyping
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't know who Golynx_on is. Say 'Golynx_on on freenode' and I'll take your word that Golynx_on exists
<Kilos> ai!
<kbmonkey> Maaz, Golynx on freenode
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Huh?
<Kilos>  tell Golynx_ on freenode  jQuery IS JavaScript, and it makes fairly heavy use of prototyping
<kbmonkey> bot must be drunk
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Excuse me?
<Kilos> Maaz, tell Golynx_ on freenode  jQuery IS JavaScript, and it makes fairly heavy use of prototyping
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it, I'll tell Golynx_ on freenode
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> i left out a space
<kbmonkey> ha ha, good catch
<Kilos> Maaz, botsnack
<Maaz> Thank you thank you, munch munch chomp chomp
<kbmonkey> weeee
<Kilos> im freezing here
<Kilos> -1 tonight they say
<kbmonkey> sjoe
<kbmonkey> that's why we got our pc's to keep us warm
<Kilos> no ladies here so ill tell you im freezing my nuts offfff
<Kilos> this new one blows cold air out the back
<kbmonkey> oh fooey
<Kilos> very good pc i think
<Kilos> efficient psu
<Kilos> new brand from china
<Kilos> lestek i think its called 500w
<kbmonkey> your gpu, cpu and hdd's make most heat in that order
<kbmonkey> playing minetest is like turning the heat to two bars
<Kilos> ice cold air out the back
<Kilos> methinks i built a good pc here
<Kilos> 2 years saving and 2.5k later here we go
<Kilos> supposed to save for an i5 cpu but the game eating everything
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> awe
<kbmonkey> I bough one of those afrihost deals with the phone
<Kilos> but this 3g dual core runs good
<Kilos> ya but mtrn only does edge here
<Kilos> 8ta flies
<kbmonkey> dont know what edge is
<kbmonkey> i got 2g and 3g :D
<Kilos> gprs edge hsdpa
<Kilos> hsupa or something
<Kilos> this is 3g plus
<kbmonkey> ah
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> night all . sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-06-21
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi trix Gremble 
<Gremble> Hey Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Golynx_ 
<Golynx_> hi Kilos
<Golynx_> the great search begins :/
<Kilos> search for?
<Golynx_> a way to force install older backed up packages
<Kilos> just trysomething
<Kilos> type in deja-dup and see what shows
<Kilos> oh you got no dash
<Kilos> in terminal sudo deja-dup
<Kilos> pity you didnt use it for the backup. it remembers installed stuff and all settings etc
<Golynx_> you must specify a mode
<Golynx_> hmm
<Kilos> when making a backup with it you choose local folder and give a path
<Golynx_> too late now lol
<Kilos> otherwise it wants to backup inna sky
<Kilos> im sure that would have installed everything you had installed
<Kilos> what specific package do you want to install Golynx_ ?
<Kilos> another idea i have
<Kilos> do you have gdebi installed
<Golynx_> i used gdebi to install the graphics drivers then activated it, but all the other stuff got many other files included that wont be picked up
<Golynx_> if i use gdebi it will ask to download the rest of the package files
<Kilos> oh you tried gdebi
<Kilos> see what they are then install them too first with gdebi
<Golynx_> ya only foe the graphics drivers it worked
<Golynx_> for*
<Kilos> it will show what dependancies are missing them you install them from archives forst with gdebi
<Kilos> first
<Golynx_> gdebi wont include the rest of the files when choosing a package file, it just wana download them
<Kilos> im sure it showed somewhere what files werte needed
<Kilos> were
<Golynx_> ya it did show the needed files
<charl_> good morning Golynx_, Kilos 
<Golynx_> but where to put them for gdebi to detect them
<Kilos> then install them manually first
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> how's it going Kilos 
<Golynx_> hi charl_
<Kilos> install them not put them somewhere
<Kilos> good ty charl_ 
<Kilos> and you?
<Golynx_> can you install them one at a time 
<Kilos> Golynx_, you have rsynced them to archives right?
<Kilos> yes
<Golynx_> yes
<Kilos> go to archives and right click install with gdebi
<Golynx_> ok
<Kilos>   /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Golynx_> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable
<charl_> Kilos: i'm good
<Golynx_> i used it with apache2 , its got a ton of files
<Kilos> lol
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<Kilos> i installed a whole ubuntu like that once
<Kilos> took 2 days
<Kilos> find each dependancy and manually install
<Kilos> Golynx_, did you run sudo apt-get update after rsyncing?
<Golynx_> hmm its not showing the dependencies included in the archives
<Golynx_> for rsyncing ?
<Kilos> update looks online and in archives for what is there
<Golynx_> oh ya i did
<Kilos> everytime you add anything to archives you gotta update
<Golynx_> but even before that it showed older versions of what i had backed up
<Golynx_> gdebi is not listing all the files
<Golynx_> it just shows a bunch of folders not created yet ai
<Kilos> go through the dependancies one at a time skippig those it gives errors with then come back to them when all others are installed
<Kilos> often they rely on each other for stuff
<Kilos> did you run sudo apt-get upgrade after sudo apt-get update after installing?
<Golynx_> can i use Synaptic to highlight the dependencies needed by the program then use that rather for finding what i need from the other version 
<Kilos> that first upgrade is important
<Golynx_> nope
<Kilos> there is your prob
<Kilos> we been this road before
<Golynx_> it will wana upgrade new stuff anyways , stuff i dont want
<Kilos> see how much it wants to download man
<Kilos> it will use what you have in archives and add what else is needed and give you option y/n to carry on
<Kilos> you can make a good working ubuntu without that first upgrade
<Kilos> cant
<Golynx_> 422,1 MB
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> are you sure you rsynced properly
<Kilos> check /var/cache/apt/archives/ size and check the folder you synced froms size
<Golynx_> ya i did sudo rsync -av ~/Desktop/precise/ /var/cache/apt/archives/ 
<Golynx_> its 422 MB
<Kilos> did you tell synaptic to save downloaded packages in archives
<Kilos> otherwise they gone on reboot
<Golynx_> no 342 MB 
<Golynx_> i didnt download any packages
<Kilos> man the saving is for saving everything in archives
<Kilos> it just shows as downloaded packages
<Golynx_> ai, a few weeks of windows and i forget all i learned in ubuntu lol
<Kilos> and come make my head hurt again
<Kilos> whew
<Golynx_> lol
<Golynx_> i can still choose the stuff i dont wana upgrade, so thats fine
<Golynx_> just installing the stuff i need is the headache now
<Kilos> just dont choose to not upgrade important stuff like you did last time
<Kilos> i cant go that route again
<Golynx_> ya sure
<Kilos> you cant run just the stuff you need successfully without the first upgrade
<Golynx_> does apt have an offline installer thing that will add all the dependencies of the package in the same folder
<Kilos> if it sees them in archives yes
<Kilos> did you check your archives size and the backup folders size
<Golynx_> apt-get always wana connect to the internet
<Kilos> yes thats where it sees what is available and compares to what you have in archives
<Golynx_> ya backup folder is 334 MB and archives 342 MB
<Kilos> can a couple of weeks on windows cause this much damage or have you fallen on your head as well
<Kilos> ok so then gdebi should be able to install things
<Golynx_> its the cold i guess, lots of snow here lol
<Golynx_> brain freeze :D
<Kilos> does synaptic show the older stuff with a mark to show its upgradeable?
<Golynx_> nope Synaptic only shows latest versions
<Golynx_> or stuff available for download
<Kilos> then gdebi it is for you
<Kilos> saynaptic also looks in archives
<Kilos> you hit the reload button i think its called
<Kilos> thats same as apt-get update
<Golynx_> so if i install a package and a few of its dependencies with gdebi, then it will override the synaptic version ?
<Kilos> yes
<Golynx_> so if a few dependencies are missing then synaptic should try to fetch them
<Kilos> it will say a later version is available online but close that and install
<Kilos> you can even do it all offline
<Golynx_> i tried that with gdebi while offline but it wants to connect to the internet to get the dependencies
<Kilos> i told you just now to then install the dependancies separately with gdebi then go back to what wanted them
<Golynx_> what about apt-offline ?
<Kilos> sjoe man
<Kilos> you know more about that than me
<Golynx_> ok 
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: you there?
<Kilos> yessir that
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, as well
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://i.imgur.com/9hNpLTC.png
<ThatGraemeGuy> life is good at -266 :-p
<Kilos> ya thats a good catch. you selling them?
<Kilos> hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<Kilos> well see who gets the cat first
<ThatGraemeGuy> i haven't mined them yet, looks to pretty
<Kilos> dunno what you supposed to do with it anyway
<ThatGraemeGuy> come see if you are bored sometime
<Kilos> lemme come see
<ThatGraemeGuy> go to the pyramid so long
<Kilos> i am at the mine
<Kilos> are you at the pyramid
<Kilos> if you not there i cant find it
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm at the mine under my pyramid
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'll come get you are you close to the pyramid?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<Kilos> Maaz, hi
<Maaz> Howzit Kilos
<Kilos> ah we still online
<Kilos> what a silent bunch on a saterday night
<charl_> hi psychicist 
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hi charl_ 
<Kilos> hi charl_ theblazehen 
<Kilos> psychicist, not talking
<Golynx> oh my, mu ubuntu is dead :/
<Golynx> my*
<Golynx> and i can never get it back again
<charl_> hi Golynx 
<charl_> reinstall ?
<Kilos> what did you do now?
<Golynx> it wont detect the graphics card anymore
<Golynx> when i try to enter it just shuts down the pc
<Kilos> so its dead? you mean black screen
<Golynx> only windows works
<Kilos> ask charl_ for commands to set your resolution smaller
<Kilos> then you ctrl+alt+f3 and then use commands
<Golynx> it gives options to use other graphics, i choose it then it shuts down the pc
<Kilos> oh so you see the grub menu
<Kilos> to choose win or ubuntu
<Golynx> ya, i can only boot into windows
<Kilos> do you see recovery mode
<Kilos> or boot from command line
<Golynx> plus my lappies charger pin is extremely hot, i dont know what will happen
<Kilos> boot to command line
<Kilos> what did you do before you rebooted
<Kilos> it was working
<Golynx> no matter what i do it just shuts down  when choosing ubuntu
<Kilos> then a reinstall is all option
<Kilos> you can fix win with ubuntu but not vice-versa
<Golynx> i dont know , the charger pin gets extremely hot when i'm in ubuntu too
<Kilos> you broke something with whatever you were doing
<Golynx> i installed all the packages from archives backup
<Kilos> how good is the battery?
<Kilos> charger is there to charge battery not run pc
<Kilos> charl_, help him man
<Golynx> i think the charging jack is broken or something and need a new one
<charl_> i'm watching a show... ok lemme read... one sec
<Kilos> i asked how good is the battery
<Golynx> its at 50% not charging
<Kilos> can you boot into win with charger unplugged
<Golynx> yes
<charl_> hmmm sounds bad
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> ok and if you shutdown everything does it show charging?
<charl_> you can set the resolution using xrandr but it won't help much if there is a problem with the graphics card
<charl_> but it's very strange that you can still then boot into windows normally
<Golynx> all the temperatures in the lappy is normal 50 degrees and the charging block is cool , only the pin of the charger is so very hot 
<charl_> never had that before myself, sounds like some very strange contact problem
<charl_> is it only in the plug, the socket, or both ?
<charl_> by pin i assume you mean the contact
<Golynx> charl_ yes the pin of the charger that plugs into the jack in the lappy
<charl_> the only suggestion i can make is that dirt somehow managed to get into the contact
<charl_> into the jack as you call it
<Golynx> i cant even touch there my finger still hurting
<charl_> whow ok no then there is a major problem
<theblazehen> Need someone good with apt here..
<charl_> that is not normal
<charl_> theblazehen: what are you trying to do with apt ?
<theblazehen> rm'd /etc/{dovecot,postfix} before I unintalled them
<theblazehen> apt-get purge gave problems, so I recreated those folders
<theblazehen> Purge worked fine, however installing mail-stack-delivery now says it cant find my private key
<charl_> rather try to dpkg-reconfigure intead
<Golynx> theblazehen i think i need to solve the charger jack issue first before attempting to install ubuntu again
<theblazehen> Golynx: yeah, ok
<Golynx> ty guys i will look for a solution
<charl_> sounds logical
<charl_> best of luck !!!
<theblazehen> charl_: nvm, fixed it
<Golynx> charl_ ty
<charl_> theblazehen: great :)
<theblazehen> had to purge twince..
<Kilos> good luck Golynx 
<Golynx> Kilos ty
<charl_> theblazehen: bah :(
<charl_> if first time fails simply try again
<charl_> :D
<theblazehen> Wow.. /me found a great dubstep artist. Them bass lines..
<theblazehen> <3
<charl_> don't keep it for yourself :P
<charl_> share !
<theblazehen> lol, its Vaski
<theblazehen> Search on soundcloud
<theblazehen> Listen to the Gateway mix :D
<charl_> haha :D
<charl_> too much dubstep for me
<theblazehen> lol
<charl_> this is more my type of thing https://soundcloud.com/dilemn
<theblazehen> Thats your username?
<charl_> he did some stuff like https://soundcloud.com/dilemn/bluescreens-undercover-dilemn which is pretty good
<theblazehen> ah
<charl_> no it's a french guy
<theblazehen> Gonna give it a listen now
<theblazehen> charl_: You ever listen to edIT or the glitch mob? 
<theblazehen> I enjoy them as well. 
<charl_> nope don't know them
<charl_> i'll look them up
<theblazehen> groupadd -g 5000 vmail
<theblazehen> oops
<theblazehen> guess you can figure out what I'm doing...
<charl_> something related to email ?
<theblazehen> charl_: dilemn is quite nice..
<theblazehen> and yeah
<charl_> that wasn't much of a guess :P
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<theblazehen> Anyone got a tar of /etc/dovecot I can have?
<charl_> sorry, haven't used dovecot in like 10 years
<charl_> i ran a small imaps server under my desk back in 2005 i think
<theblazehen> Thought it might come anyway on blank ubuntu install
<theblazehen> Turns out the purge didn't purge dependencies or something
<theblazehen> yeah, all good now
<charl_> no those config files in /etc gets made when you install the package
<charl_> the setup scripts
<charl_> otherwise every ubuntu install would have tons of nonsense lying in /etc/
<theblazehen> yeah, I thought so
<theblazehen> But thought maybe this way special somehow
<theblazehen> "Since Nginx does not contain native PHP processing like some other web browsers, " wut
<Gremble> isn't nginx a webserver?
<Gremble> Yes, it is a webserver
<theblazehen> yeah, server not browser
<theblazehen> Tutorial dun goofed
<Gremble> Also, I am pretty sure that nginx would process php, otherwise it wouldnt be really useful
<theblazehen> yeah, through fpm
<Gremble> Because browsers most certainly don't process php
<theblazehen> yeah, thats the point
<Gremble> Good. I tend to run around and miss points. So I am glad I caught this one
<theblazehen> lol
<kbmonkey> Hallo
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos plastic and paper won't work. we need wool. try not to slaughter too many sheep...
<Maaz> superfly: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<kbmonkey> you folks minetesting? :)
#ubuntu-za 2014-06-22
<theblazehen> I got a working mail server :D
<Kilos> morning you trusty few
<charl_> hi theblazehen 
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<theblazehen> hi charl_ 
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi charl_  theblazehen  
<theblazehen> My "E" key is squeaky :(
<Private_User> afternoon all
<Private_User> Hi Kilos, charl_, theblazehen
<theblazehen> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> so what's new?
<theblazehen> My e key is squeaky
<Kilos> hi Private_User  and others
<Private_User> lol maybe use some lube there theblazehen
<Private_User> hehehe
<Private_User> hey Kilos
<theblazehen> Private_User: heh
<Kilos> inetpro  you here or on holiday again?
<Squirm> 'lo
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Trixar_za> lo Squirm
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za  
<Trixar_za> Hi Kilos :P
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo peeps
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> not helping with the shipbuilding tonight Kilos? :)
<Kilos> my lag is too bad to even craft sticks ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah i had a bad patch but then it came right again
<Kilos> we need to do something about it
<Kilos> lemme see now
<ThatGraemeGuy> ai man
<ThatGraemeGuy> theres nothing anyone can do
<ThatGraemeGuy> unless you start paying for a server hosted locally
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> i will try again tomorrow
<Kilos> was so lekker fast last saterday
<Kilos> i wonder what actually changes things like that
<Kilos> cant be all the servers in the route, must be only one or two weak ones
<Kilos> can one reroute or is it an automatic thing
<Kilos> oh and we gotta ask superfly  to install the teleport mod for us
<Kilos> this walking everywhere is bad on old legs
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> lets try now
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: i didn't understand what you were saying now about walling. i'm going off now send me a privmsg though
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> superfly, can you please give me a 14.04 32bit server download link. i only find 64bit or 32bit in alternate via torrent. a wget link would be nice ty
<superfly> kk
<Kilos> or dont they make 32bit server
<superfly> they do
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server says 64 bit only
<superfly> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04-server-i386.iso
<Kilos> ty very much
<Kilos> ill hunt for wool tomorrow hopefully
<Kilos> im sure my connection is good. here speedtest results
<Kilos> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3579632666
<superfly> Kilos: connection speed and lag are not the same thing, and it doesn't matter how fast your connection is, you can still experience a LOT of lag
<Kilos> eish eish eish, and so much work to do
<Kilos> but can the lag be my prob this side or is it online places that sukkel
<Kilos> graeme says its my connection
<Kilos> methunk it was good
<Kilos> inetpro, gaan slaap
<superfly> ek gaan slaap
<superfly> night everyone
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> ty for the help
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-06-15
<barrydk> More almal
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Maaz> ThatGraemeGuy: By the way, Cryterion on freenode told me "tell ThatGraemeGuy For some reason after server maint, couldn't reconnect as domain would not resolve" 1 day, 7 hours, 42 minutes and 16 seconds ago
<mazal> Morning everyone ,
<mazal> barrydk, here ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<mazal> How are things ThatGraemeGuy 
<mazal> maaz tell barrydk Ek het die average gecheck , jy kan volle 1 gig gebruik vandag. Dis plus minus 6 ure minetest
<Maaz> mazal: Sure, I'll tell barrydk on freenode
<ThatGraemeGuy> minetest uses 1GB in 6 hours? o_O
<ThatGraemeGuy> that can't be right
<mazal> plus minus 150mb per hour
<mazal> Depends what you do , and add in some email reading and web browsing during the day
<mazal> On one Monday we were both connected the whole day , 8 hours. It chowed 2.8gig
<mazal> That'e when we had to start limiting our connection time
<mazal> Anyway , if anybody see barrydk , please tell him he has at least 6 hours on today
<ThatGraemeGuy> Maaz: tell barrydk <mazal> Anyway , if anybody see barrydk , please tell him he has at least 6 hours on today
<Maaz> ThatGraemeGuy: Okay, I'll tell barrydk on freenode
<ThatGraemeGuy> done :p
<Kilos> morning ThatGraemeGuy  barrydk  MaNI  and others
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<mazal_> Who is peer and why did he break my stuff :P
<mazal_> More oom
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> more seun
<Kilos> koud ne
<Kilos> ys buite
<mazal_> Beslis
<barrydk> Neeeman dis lekker buite, geniet die winter hy is amper weer verby
<Maaz> barrydk: By the way, mazal on freenode told me "tell barrydk Ek het die average gecheck , jy kan volle 1 gig gebruik vandag. Dis plus minus 6 ure minetest" 50 minutes ago
<Maaz> barrydk: By the way, ThatGraemeGuy on freenode told me "tell barrydk <mazal> Anyway , if anybody see barrydk , please tell him he has at least 6 hours on today" 40 minutes and 26 seconds ago
<barrydk> Thanks Maaz
<mazal> Lo B
<barrydk> Hi W
<mazal> Dankie maaz and Graeme
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> B average lyk goed , jy kan lekker speel vandag
<barrydk> Sal loer bietjie later, iemand weer jou goed gebreek?
<mazal> My goed ?
<barrydk> kyk boontoe net na jy vir Kilos gegroet het
<barrydk> 08:55] <mazal_> Who is peer and why did he break my stuff :P
<mazal> Oh nee , "connection reste by peer" gekry. Toe raas ek met whoever peer is lol
<Kilos> lol
<barrydk> ok bietjie stadig vanmore
<mazal> Dink my lyn is siekerig vanmore
<barrydk> dag net ek gaan nou vir peer soek op minetest en al sy goed breek, sommer sy bene ook
<mazal> lol
<mazal> btw , ek het jou bome gebreek gisteraand
<mazal> sorrrrrrrrrrrry
<barrydk> hoekom
<mazal> Het skoongemaak by my , en toe slaan die mal chainsaw hoog horisontale lyn
<barrydk> aagwat sal weer groei
<mazal> En het helemal weggekyk van jou af. Weet nie hoekom die ding dit doen nie :(
<mazal> Nou het baie van hulle in die middel 'n gat , maar onder en bo ok
<Kilos> hahaha
<barrydk> wil in elkgeval van hulle uithaal daar is bietjie te veel, solank my rubber bome nog reg is is dit ok
<mazal> Ok then , my home data is not looking as good as the work data , so I am off to go do PS3.
<barrydk> ok enjoy the day
<superfly> sjoe, julle tweetjies.
<Kilos> haha hi superfly  
<superfly> I don't know what I'd do without my uncapped :-(
<superfly> As soon as I saw it was mildly affordable, I went for it.
<Kilos> suffer 
<barrydk> You are lucky to stay somewhere where it is available, I stay on a farm and the best i get is rubbish mtn and helkom's wireles
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning inetpro  
<Kilos> im frozen
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> http://newsletters.mybroadband.co.za/lt.php?c=519&m=534&nl=2&s=bf7acfe2dfd656e64c262fe9165a0e17&lid=12082&l=-http--mybroadband.co.za/news/security/129214-how-safe-are-you-on-the-internet.html
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<arnaudmez> Hello Guys
<arnaudmez> Hello Kilos
<Kilos> hi arnaudmez  
<arnaudmez> hello inetpro
<arnaudmez> hi nuvolari
<arnaudmez> hi Squirm
<arnaudmez> hi superfly
<mazal> ugh I'm still in love with GT6
<arnaudmez> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<arnaudmez> What's on the table brothers
<Kilos> arnaudmez  what did you break
<arnaudmez> Kilos: my desk bro, my desk
<Kilos> ai!
<arnaudmez> No means nothing bro
<Kilos> stop fiddling with things
<arnaudmez> The weekend was "pleasurized"
<Kilos> you broke nothing?
<arnaudmez> I wasn't even connected for the whole weekend !
<Kilos> lol
<arnaudmez> Just I discovered a really good IRC app that i'm only trying now
<arnaudmez> and it's very lekker bro !
 * mazal munces milk tart and chocolate cake for breakfast
<Kilos> what app arnaudmez  
<arnaudmez> Quassel IRC
<Kilos> oh half our guys use it
<mazal> OS it runs on ?
<Kilos> comes in kde
<Kilos> you have it there already  mazal  
<magespawn> mazal: most of them and there is also one for android
<magespawn> arnaudmez: are you using the all in one or are the server and client seperate?
<mazal> Oh ok , on K I use konversation
<Kilos> thats because you listen to me
<mazal> eventually
<Kilos> quassel is good if you want fone and everything to use one nick or something
<magespawn> there are other ways of doing but quassel is nice
<mazal> I am too old school for smart phones
<Kilos> i couldnt make it bloep
<mazal> I still do pc stuff on pc
<arnaudmez> magespawn: I'm just trying it now and it looks very good client compared to what I've seen up to now !
<arnaudmez> Kilos: I don't use K but Gnome
<Kilos> ya K is for Klever
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> lol
<arnaudmez> Kilos: clever you said ?
<Kilos> yes with K
<arnaudmez> come to gnome my bro, just come
<arnaudmez> ahahahahah
<mazal> Now that was a lekker breakfast , back to GT6
<Kilos> nono, i still have 12.04 
<magespawn> arnaudmez: there is a server component to quassel that allows you to install it on a web server, your client then connects to it, which basiclly means that you never log out of the room and never miss a message
<Kilos> arnaudmez  once used to kde , its like a step backwards to go back to gnome
<magespawn> any way have to go, chat later
<Kilos> go well magespawn  
<arnaudmez> that a good functionality
<pieter2627> morning all
<arnaudmez> morning pieter2627
<arnaudmez> guys i want to know how can I manage my iphone 5 from Linux
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  
 * pieter2627 now wonders whether arnaudmez is a new or old guy
<Kilos> he is in brazaville
<arnaudmez> old but wish to know new things
<Kilos> pops in every now and again
<Kilos> normally when he breaks something
<Kilos> hehe
<pieter2627> ah, so that what breakage causes him to pop out again :p
<arnaudmez> pieter2627: Kilos not at all
<arnaudmez> I like to chat with Kilos
<arnaudmez> he always look after my keyboard to make sure i don't break something !
<pieter2627> lol
<Kilos> lol
<arnaudmez> Tell me Kilos
<arnaudmez> is uGet working fine on your side ?
<Kilos> i have never used it arnaudmez  
<arnaudmez> ok
<arnaudmez> just giving it a try now
<Kilos> what does it do
<Kilos> hahaha Eskom is about to launch the NoWeb: you sit in front of the computer, stare at the switched-off screen for 2.5 hours, and pay them a premium for the service.
<MaNI> sounds about right
<Cryterion> lol
<Kilos> so does using tor use more data ?
<MaNI> yes
<Kilos> ty not for me then
<MaNI> you are basically forwarding other peoples traffic around, so that they and you can be anonymous
<MaNI> this has to come at a cost :)
<MaNI> especially if you are an endpoint
<Kilos> hi Padroni  
<Padroni> hola
<MaNI> you can limit it though apparently https://www.torproject.org/docs/faq.html.en#LimitTotalBandwidth
<Padroni> superfly here?
<Kilos> ya just seems busy
<Kilos> still
<Padroni> so then
<Padroni> game of thrones S05 came to an end
<Padroni> I have yet to watch it 
<Padroni> so no spoilers please
<Padroni> on pain of death, I might add
<MaNI> ergh, seasons too short and gap in between so long :p
<Padroni> ikr ?
<Padroni> anyway - I am off to go study
<Padroni> laters, folks
<Kilos> sjoe peeps are funny
<Kilos> sis thought her longs were getting shorter, then found that as she gets broader the legs get shorter
<MaNI> wow, I can't believe I can't easily find a local retailer that stocks basic industry standard DC jacks
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> MaNI  what do they look like
<Kilos> same as a lappy power jack?
<Kilos> show me a picture then i can think about what is needed
<MaNI> yeah it is a laptop jack basically
<Kilos> ask here http://www.hkcomputers.co.za/laptop-repair.html
<MaNI> https://www.google.com/search?biw=1120&bih=508&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=7.4+5mm+dc+power+jack&oq=7.4+5mm+dc+power+jack&gs_l=img.3...2675.2843.0.2967.2.2.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0....0...1c.1.64.img..2.0.0.oqMjksLEfOg
<MaNI> mm yeah I'll give them a try
<ThatGraemeGuy> superfly here?
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: sortof
<ThatGraemeGuy> not sure if I'm thinking of someone else, but did you say a while ago you had a pet corn snake?
<superfly> yes
<ThatGraemeGuy> what does it cost to feed per month roughly?
<superfly> depends on what you feed it. I feed him rats, which are about R12 each, and I feed him 2 every 2 weeks.
<ThatGraemeGuy> cool and what other running costs are involved?
<ThatGraemeGuy> heating i guess?
<superfly> yes, heating, and your license
<superfly> er, permit
<superfly> which is about R100 every 2-3 years, I think.
<ThatGraemeGuy> meh that's negligible
<superfly> I can't remember what the latest is
<ThatGraemeGuy> does the heater run peridically or full time and do you know offhand what the wattage of a typical one is?
<superfly> Mine is just a plug hanging out the back of the tank. plug it in and it's on.
<superfly> You only need it in winter, when the weather is cooler
<ThatGraemeGuy> you just plug it in for a few hours at a time or does it run all winter?
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: mine runs all winter. I haven't noticed it actually using a significant amount of electricity
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok thanks
<superfly> The only other things you need to do are take the snake out at least once a week (they need to be handled often to remain tame), check water bowl about twice a week, and clean out the vivarium (which can be a little yucky, but it's not a lot of work)
<ThatGraemeGuy> cool
<ThatGraemeGuy> what else do you put in with him? sticks and rocks and stuff or not really that kind of stuff?
<superfly> We have a branch, some rocks and a house. The house is pretty essential, the branch not so much.
<ThatGraemeGuy> thanks for all the info :)
<Kilos> so! we into 1 hour shedding now as well
<Kilos> time to tweet tsane and ask where to claim for damaged drives
<ThatGraemeGuy> not load shedding, must be a local issue
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> can't we build a world wide grid for electricity like we have for the web?
<inetpro> have it powered from sunshine around the clock
<Kilos> +1
<MaNI> electricity transport losses are large :p
<inetpro> MaNI: fix it!
<Kilos> lol
<MaNI> what makes far more sense in my opinion is to have a lot of smaller grids, each with centralized mechanical storage
<Kilos> we are all too far apart
<MaNI> e.g. the whole of capetown could pump solar into a cape town grid during the day
<MaNI> excess power could feed th e helderberg pump storage system, and at night that could generate power for the cape town grid
<Kilos> many batteries and inverters needed unless you convert everything to 12v
<MaNI> (or a fly wheel, or molten salt, or some other fancy mechanical power storage)
<MaNI> no batteries at all :p
<Kilos> how do you store dc?
<Kilos> batteries
<inetpro> MaNI: I like your idea
<Kilos> ac cannot be stored
<inetpro> Kilos: you can store water
<MaNI> it can, its jsut difficult
<MaNI> see pump storage and this other thingy let me find a link
<MaNI> http://www.gizmag.com/ares-rail-energy-storage/28395/
<Kilos> let me see that in my google free browser
<MaNI> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pumped-storage_hydroelectricity <- we already have a few of these for peak demand they work really well
<MaNI> the problem is that suitable sites for pump storage are limited
<Kilos> oh i see
<MaNI> but yeah mechanical storage works in principal, its just not affordable or practical for individuals
<Kilos> it would take much water to drive turbines
<MaNI> which is why I think mini grids with everyone pooling in for a central mechanical storage system makes sense (for small industry and homes) - large industry must just provide their own power
<inetpro> ai!
<MaNI> the ares thing is a rather nifty alternative :p
<Kilos> if someone can work out a way to store ac that would be wonderful
<inetpro> Kilos: or figure out how to transport it cheaply over long distances
<MaNI> basically it uses the AC power to push really heavy railway cars up a steep track, and then when power is required they come down slowly in reverse with a sort of regenerative braking technology to generate the AC back
<Kilos> we must also follow minetest and use wind towers
<Kilos> i dont know ct well but pe blows most of the time
<Kilos> ct  should be good too following the weather liars info
<MaNI> heh, I don't think long distance transport is a reasonably solvable thing, I mean I guess we could position mirrors in orbit and just make it daylight all the time or something :p
<Kilos> lol i use mirrors to shine sunlight into my room for warmth
<MaNI> ct gets strong wind but its only for parts of the year, and very gusty, apparently gusty wind isn't that great for turbines :p
<Kilos> hi solidity  
<solidity> hallo
<solidity> gaanit?
<Kilos> goed dankie, en self?
<solidity> kan nie kla nie
<Kilos> haha ek kan baie kla maar niemand luister nie
<solidity> ag almal kan kla
<solidity> byvoorbeeld: Ai tog, hoekom kla almal die heeltyd?
<solidity> :P
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> solidity: ons kla nie, ons soek oplossings
<inetpro> MaNI: but why do they have to patent something like the ARES project?
<Kilos> so thers cant steal your income
<MaNI> because they want to make money :p
<Kilos> others
<inetpro> but see, there's one big problem that we need to solve somehow
<MaNI> that said the current patent system is broken
<MaNI> I'm not against patents, I'm against the current system
<solidity> oh boy, here we go~
<MaNI> ;)
<inetpro> solidity: see ARES system to put energy storage on the right track http://www.gizmag.com/ares-rail-energy-storage/28395/
<inetpro> a charge/discharge efficiency of 86 percent
<MaNI> patents should expire much quicker
 * inetpro likes it
<inetpro> MaNI: true that
<MaNI> 75% would be enough honestly
<MaNI> efficiency that is
<MaNI> price is more important
<inetpro> what's the efficiency of hydro?
<MaNI> pumped storage, not sure
<inetpro> yes pumped storage, sorry
<Kilos> hydro very efficient as long as there arent droughts
<MaNI> 70-80 apparently
<inetpro> Kilos: wait until you see this video: https://vimeo.com/75895781 
<inetpro> a very clever idea
<MaNI> honestly even 60 would be good at the right price range/scalability :/
<Kilos> no man vida eat data
<inetpro> oops... sorry oom
<MaNI> its more about shifting power from one time to another than about being 100% efficient
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> np
<MaNI> though better efficiency is a bonus :p
<Kilos> what ever happened to cabora basa
<Kilos> forget spelling
<MaNI> the dam is about to collapse
<Kilos> eish
<MaNI> big controversy
<MaNI> we still import power from it AFAIK
<inetpro> Cahora-Bassa (previously spelled Cabora Bassa)
<MaNI> it's interesting because its one of the few long distance power lines in the world using DC
<MaNI> or was don't know anymore I should read up on it
<Kilos> old za pumped millions into that
<MaNI> ahh it's kariba dam wall thats collapsing - but Cabora Bassa will be destroyed in the aftermath :p
<Kilos> eish
<MaNI> hopefully it won't get to that
<MaNI> I wonder why Ingula is never mentioned in the media
<Kilos> whats that
<MaNI> it is a new 1500 mw pumped storage plant that is also overdue :p - media only ever medupi and kesile (sp?)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> maybe they want to see if it can work
<MaNI> we already have 1mw (drakensberg pump storage) and 400mw (palmiet pumped storage) so its not like the technology is in doubt :p
<Kilos> aha
<MaNI> its part of the reason they were shedding us only on weekends at a point, fill the dams as much as possible over the weekends and then try meet peak during the week with it
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> we also need to dam up lotsa deep valleys
<Kilos> water is become scarce
<MaNI> yeah suitable sites for pumped storage are  unfortunately limited 
<Kilos> im just talking about water storage now
<MaNI> but ingula would help with current problems thats why I'm wondering why there is complete silence on it :p
<MaNI> heh yeah, water storage is our next problem :(
<solidity> Dam them all! Them them all to heck!
<solidity> Dam*
<solidity> damnit
<Kilos> damn
<Kilos> big dam full and little damn fool too
<MaNI> heh
<MaNI> nuclear plants are great at desalinating salt water :p
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> then you get clean water?
<MaNI> yeah
<Kilos> its just used for cooloing right?
<Kilos> cooling
<MaNI> but people are too scared of nuclear to see the benefit
<Kilos> where does all the salt go
<MaNI> yeah cooling
<MaNI> but its a separate loop, so it doesn't go through the reactor
<MaNI> like theres an internal cooling loop, and then the outer desalanation loop cools the inner loop, safer :p
<Kilos> im convinced nuke is the way to go
<MaNI> the salt I guess they package and sell it in supermarkets IDK :p
<Kilos> lol
<MaNI> I've always been a nuclear fan but I don't think the masses will ever allow it :( - and that said the current russian deal is probably a giant rip off filled with backhanders
<Kilos> yeah
<MaNI> so I'm excited that we may finally go nuclear but at the same time upset that its probably going to be a disaster, very conflicted
<MaNI> the anti nuclear people are abusing the fact that it's a dodgy deal to try tarnish nuclear in general, it's annoying
<MaNI> ergh anyway let me go do some work :p
<Kilos> the ruskies must just bring their own labour
<Kilos> hi rusbus  
<rusbus> o/
<Kilos> see i didnt forget you are in toti
<rusbus> sies
<rusbus> you forgot me
<rusbus> after we became chilibros
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> i only forgot that it wasnt someone else in toti
<rusbus> we were chilibros... and you forgot me...
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> im old man i forget los
<Kilos> lots
<Kilos> and we can only be bros once you have made my curry 
<rusbus> OH BUT I HAVE, GOOD SIR
<rusbus> you underestimate my affinity for a good curry!
<Kilos> well then you forgot me , because i got no feedback
<rusbus> I was gonna tell you two days ago
<rusbus> but you forgot me
<rusbus> so I was like
<Kilos> rofl
<rusbus> let me not bother this old man :p
<Kilos> its fine i wont give you my other secrets
<rusbus> >:(
<Kilos> i make a great garlic and chilli source
<rusbus> I just so happen to love garlic :D
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> oh there was another free server thing for a year
<Kilos> ec2
<Kilos> dunno if it still has that offer
<rusbus> it's not a proper year
<rusbus> in normal time sense
<rusbus> I think it's about CPU cycles
<rusbus> but still good, nontheless
<Kilos> haha that was posted in the wrong channel
<Kilos> i get so mixed up
<rusbus> well I hope my input has enriched your conversation
<Kilos> lol yeah ty
<Kilos> the pro uses it
<Kilos> got my bot there
<Kilos> hi georgelappies  
<georgelappies> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<Tonberry> hi
<Kilos> hmm...
<smile> Kilos: ping
<smile> :p
<Kilos> smile  pong
<smile> Kilos: pong pong
<Kilos> lol
<smile> I cleaned up my e-mail today :D
<smile> 2200 messages less :P
<Kilos> i dont even want to see mine
<Kilos> 5 g on one account
<smile> Kilos: :P
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: ping
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: http://pasteboard.co/1fjWztpq.jpg
<ThatGraemeGuy> cool :)
<superfly> Nothing fancy
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: Do you know how the permitting works?
<superfly> Also, do you know where to get rats/mice from and how big they should be?
<ThatGraemeGuy> I haven't looked into the permits
<ThatGraemeGuy> there's a shop near me that sells all the food and accessories
<ThatGraemeGuy> https://www.facebook.com/ReptileGarden
<superfly> You need a permit to move the snake (you need to get it before you can buy the snake), and then once you have the snake at home you need to apply for the actual permit, and they like to come and do a home visit.
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: ah great. they look like they know what they're doing.
<superfly> There used to be a pet store in Durbanville that I bought from occasionally.
<smile> bye :)
<Kilos> toods smile
<smile> good night! :)
<Kilos> sleep tight
<smile> thanks, you too
<smile> :
<smile> * :)
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> good evening
<magespawn> brb
<magespawn> back
<inetpro> wb magespawn
<inetpro> magespawn: I almost uninstalled gridwatch yesterday
<inetpro> otherwise looks like a useful app 
<inetpro> wb georgelappies
<smile> :-D
<magespawn> ty inetpro 
<magespawn> why uninstall?
<inetpro> magespawn: they were spamming us yesterday
<smile|NaN> Just making sure I am not a number. ;-)
<magespawn> aahh right, that would be a good reason to get rid of it
<inetpro> magespawn: was like one moment loadshedding was suspended only for it to start the next... rinse and repeat several times
<magespawn> ahh aybe they had some other issues
<magespawn> maybe too
<inetpro> yep, fortunately got sorted quickly
<inetpro> magespawn: thanks for the hint 
<magespawn> about grid watch
<magespawn> ?
<inetpro> yeah
<magespawn> pleasure
<inetpro> just makes life a little easier if you get a warning ahead of time
<magespawn> yup no need to check the website all the tie
<magespawn> time
<magespawn> looks like the m key is sticky
<inetpro> :-)
<smile|NaN> Just press it hard
<smile|NaN> It will come back to life
<magespawn> yes it does
<smile|NaN> Slaapwel :)
<magespawn> you too smile
<smile|NaN> Thanks
<magespawn> good night
#ubuntu-za 2015-06-16
<Kilos> morning all
<inetpro> good mornings oom Kilos
<inetpro> all alone here today?
<Kilos> yeah inetpro  maybe peeps on holiday or something
<Kilos> you must rest a bit today as well then
<inetpro> thought I'd just check in here to check if you're ok :-)
<Kilos> ty sir
<Kilos> :D
<inetpro> Kilos: btw, are you still reading stuff via akregator?
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> i dunno where that thing went
<Kilos> found it
<inetpro> when you reboot you need to open it at least once
<Kilos> i see so
<inetpro> or set to open automagically
<Kilos> but ive read the whole ubuntu news letter today
<inetpro> haha
<inetpro> Kilos: go to system settings and under the Startup and Shutdown options add it to Autostart 
<Kilos> hmm... might be better not on auto
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> it uses data if you look at stuff with pics in
<Kilos> like the jonathan riddel post
<inetpro> reminds me of the days when I read RSS feeds via cli
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> cli might be better at times, no pics
<inetpro> Kilos: the story about "Hanging with my Homies in LA"?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> i see a miley one there that still show in red
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> oh ya, sorry... lotsa pics sometimes
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> does anyone here have kubuntu membership?
<inetpro> in other parts of the world they don't understand that we have limits
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> Kilos: not that I am aware of
<Kilos> does one have to go through the whole interview thing again?
<inetpro> they do their own thing
<Kilos> ai! somehow i deleted that blog
<inetpro> what blog?
<Kilos> the one about africa site and stuff
<inetpro> your blog?
<Kilos> its called kilosblog
<Kilos> Maaz  kilos.newblog
<Maaz> http://kilosubuntu.blogspot.com
<inetpro> still there
<Kilos> thats my blog place for ubuntu related stuff
<Kilos> ya but the link in planet doesnt work
<inetpro> link in planet?
<MaNI> how many blogs do you have? :p
<Kilos> 2
<Kilos> my old one and the new one
<Kilos> lemme try find it
<Kilos> inetpro  does this sound logical
<Kilos> Somehow I have managed to delete my last blog on on the planet feed I think it is called.
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> one on only
<Kilos> ok explain what i did please
 * inetpro has no idea what you did
<Kilos> look at that miley link under riddels post
<Kilos> do you see it or only me
<Kilos> 8 posts after riddels post
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> you see it in red?
<Kilos> i do
<inetpro> Kilos: where do you want me to look?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> in akgregator man
<Kilos> what dont you understand?
<inetpro> and?
<Kilos> planet ubuntu
<Kilos> then down 8 posts past "Hanging with my Homies in LA"?
<Kilos> there is one called miley
<inetpro> "Mattia Migliorini: SweetCAPTCHA distributes Adware"
<Kilos> oh Miley
<inetpro> no mileys here
<Kilos> oh so only i see it then
<inetpro> but why?
<Kilos> thats why i cant get you to see it
<Kilos> i must have deleted it by accident
<inetpro> how did you add it, and how did you delete it?
<Kilos> right from my blog
<inetpro> not likely
<Kilos> first one had mistakes so i made another one and deleted the wrong one i think
<Kilos> ok its supposed to go there automagically so ill just reblog it
<inetpro> yikes!
<Kilos> what?
<Kilos> rofl
<inetpro> stop messing with stuff that worked fine
<Kilos> i really like chatting to you
<inetpro> I see the rss feed is dated 04/06/2015 14:38
<Kilos> i thought you cant see it?
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: http://kilosubuntu.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default?alt=rss
<Kilos> eeeek
<inetpro> that is what the planet looks at
<Kilos> and?
<inetpro> did you mess with bzr stuff as well?
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> i gotta go eat
<inetpro> ok
<inetpro> anyway... don't worry about old postings, just let it stay as is and go post something new... that is how blogs work
<Kilos> did my away thing show anything by you sir?
<inetpro> Kilos: I can't see your away when I'm away
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> inetpro  watch now 
<Kilos> duh! today sometime
<inetpro> uh, why you going away when you're still here?
<Kilos> so you can check man
<inetpro> oh
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel met my volk
<inetpro> Kilos is away
<Kilos> i had a good laugh yesterday
<inetpro> Kilos is back from away
<Kilos> arnaud is even using the word lekker now
<Kilos> soon the whole world will say ai!
<inetpro> yikes!
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> Cryterion: wb
<Cryterion> tks
<Kilos> ha outa hiding
<Cryterion> switched from phone to pc
 * Cryterion go's to check on the load schedule status
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: why did you want to be away?
<Kilos> even more important than emails these days
<Kilos> inetpro  i wanted to know if it told peeps
<inetpro> Cryterion: do you have an Android phone?
<Kilos> i used the /away command here
<inetpro> Kilos: it doesn't
<Cryterion> inetpro yeah why
<inetpro> Cryterion: install gridwatch
<Kilos> cant find where to show away in konversation
<Cryterion> will check it out, last time I did, it gave me some area in the us
<inetpro> Cryterion: I don't use location based checking
<Cryterion> but that was web based one
<inetpro> just find an area that goes off in the same group as yours
<Kilos> ill rely on pro to keep me informed about load shedding
<inetpro> Kilos: you can never rely on inetpro
 * inetpro is cosistently inconsistent
<Kilos> oh i know him better than you
<Cryterion> He's always watching, but doesn't always reply!!!!!
<Kilos> i have habana with the sjambok to call
<Cryterion> lol
<Kilos> hibana
<Kilos> i live by bible rules
<Kilos> spare the rod and spoil the child
<hibana> someone called my name?
<Kilos> aha hibana  wb
 * Cryterion wonders how true the No Load Shedding Status is
<Kilos> please keep inetpro  in order
 * Cryterion puts inetpro in order
 * hibana tries very hard
<Kilos> Cryterion  you only know for sure when the lights go out
<Cryterion> yeah
<Kilos> Cryterion  do you know hibana  ?
<Cryterion> Not yet, Hi hibana
<inetpro> Cryterion: see http://loadshedding.eskom.co.za/ and http://www.poweralert.co.za/poweralert5/index.php?location=online
<Kilos> he is one of the first , alongside fly to invite and help me here
<hibana> hi Cryterion 
<Cryterion> I know the first one
<inetpro> Warning: Electricity usage is too high. Reduce your electricity usage now. Switch off all lights you don't need, the geyser, pool pump and all non-essential appliances.
<Cryterion> Nice graph they have on poweralert
<Kilos> sjoe and the sun isnt even down yet
<inetpro> the graph turns black when there is loadshedding
<Cryterion> lol
 * hibana goes back to sleep mode
<Kilos> ty hibana  
<MaNI> I think most people interpret that as "Warning: we are going to shed you later on, so turn on everything you can right now so that you can get things done wihle you still have power"
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> MaNI: what's the solution?
<MaNI> that whole power usage warning thing is anyway just a propaganda tool to try make people feel like they are somehow to blame for this mess
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> hahaha
<MaNI> the proper solution is probably a good old fashioned riot followed by some beheadings :/
<inetpro> eish!
<Kilos> lol
<MaNI> french revolution style
<Kilos> shorten them a little
<MaNI> put zuma in his fire pool and see if he can swim
<Kilos> louis 16
<Kilos> 1789
<MaNI> short of that, start producing your own power :p
<MaNI> its what everyone who can afford to will do
<inetpro> wish it was that simple
<Cryterion> Read one I'm trying to find again where it says solar panels are depleting the sun of energy
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> sjoe
<MaNI> heh, good it will combat global warming then :p
<Cryterion> http://nationalreport.net/solar-panels-drain-suns-energy-experts-say/
<MaNI> was half expecting the onion
<MaNI> Seriously though I wonder if Eskom haven't already triggered an avalanche that can't be stopped. Small amount of customers paying the bills for larger amount of customers, increase prices, some of the paying customers jump ship to solar, increase prices more, more customers jump ship etc. eventually they won't have any 'rich' customers to subsidize the poor ones
<Kilos> what a lot of balderdash
<Cryterion> But it does deplete the sun, the sun will deplete anyway even if we don't capture the energy
<Kilos> correct
<Kilos> the rays they catch left the sun a loooong time ago
<Cryterion> That link wasn't the one I was looking for, a hoax, but funny in it's own right, as it declare in like 50years
<inetpro> MaNI: serious snowball consequences 
<Cryterion> Approx 8mins Kilos
<Kilos> however long it left there, and at what speed
<Kilos> it left on its own, not by attraction from us
<Cryterion> true
<MaNI> if light behaves like an electric circuit it could have some merit, but I have my doubts :p
<Cryterion> If all nuclear weapons on the planet went off together, it would nothing compared to a SME
<Kilos> would hurt a bit though
<Cryterion> Light is an energy
<Cryterion> Yip
<inetpro> Kilos: it takes sunlight an average of 8 minutes and 20 seconds to travel from the Sun to Earth
<Kilos> speed?
<Kilos> very fast imo
<Kilos> is it light speed or more
<MaNI> lol
<inetpro> what is it that provides energy to solar panels?
<Kilos> light
<Kilos> i8m sure your can drive them with strong lamps
<Kilos> i am
<Cryterion> http://www.liberaltimes.com.au/2014/09/abbott-warns-solar-power-will-destroy-sun/
<Cryterion> there it is
<MaNI> lol
<Kilos> and these kinds of peeps lead govts
<Cryterion> Kilos: light travels at approx 384000m/s (That being x-ray,gamma, uv, visible, and infrared
<Kilos> ty Cryterion  
<Cryterion> np
<Kilos> thats 384 ks per sec roght?
<Kilos> right
<inetpro> ks = km ?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> kays
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> thats 400 kilos per sec
<Kilos> nono rethink
<Kilos> no i think thats i
<Kilos> t
 * Kilos must go ask my school for my money back
<inetpro> Kilos: 384,000 meters per second = 384 km per second
<inetpro> gremble: wb
<gremble> Hey inetpro 
<gremble> He Kilos 
<gremble> hey*
<Kilos> oh ya i added the 20 secs
<Kilos> sigh
<gremble> o/ everyone else
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<gremble> What are you measuring that goes that fast?
<Kilos> stupid head stole the 20 secs from 8 min 20 secs
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> light from sol
<gremble> Is that what we are calling the sun now?
<Kilos> no man i did
<Kilos> dunno where it came from
<gremble> :p
<gremble> Sol is not incorrect. Just odd
<Kilos> hasnt it been called sol somewhere
<Cryterion> 299792458 metres per second
<gremble> They call the years on mars Sol
<Cryterion> My mistake
<Cryterion> that's light speed btw
<gremble> I just know it as c
<gremble> because I'm lazy
<Cryterion> Days on Mars are called sol
<gremble> Days, yes sorry
<gremble> It's good that I am not an astronomer
<Kilos> Maaz  google what is sol
<Maaz> Kilos: "Urban Dictionary: SOL" http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=SOL :: "What does SOL stand for? - Abbreviations.com" http://www.abbreviations.com/sol :: "SOL - Definition by AcronymFinder" http://www.acronymfinder.com/SOL.html :: "SOL - What does SOL stand for?" http://acronyms.thefreedictionary.com/SOL :: "Sol - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia"
<Maaz> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sol :: "Standards of Learning - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedi…
<Kilos> hahaha
<gremble> Kilos: https://en.wikipedia.org/?title=Sol
<gremble> "Latin name for the Sun"
<Kilos> ha i may be stupid but im not a fool
<Cryterion> Maaz: Where is Curiosity
<Maaz> Cryterion: Erk, dunno
<Kilos> who is that?
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> the cat killer
<gremble> Rover on Mars
<Kilos> ah
<georgelappies> hi all
<Kilos> hi georgelappies  
<mazal> Hi
<Cryterion> Heya
<mazal> Safely back Cryterion ?
<Cryterion> Yeah
<mazal> Good :) I just caught bits of flights and all
<Cryterion> Lol, was only out overnight
<Kilos> ai! 15°c max tomorrow
<Kilos> ct as well
<gremble> Bleh. I got bored and shaved my head. I should not have done that in wintertime
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i also keep my winter woolies on till it warms up
<Kilos> i dont get bored
<Kilos> thats a clever peeps prob
<gremble> Boredome sucks
<gremble> I find ingenous ways to injure myself when I am bored
<Kilos> play freecell or mahjong
<gremble> That is not stimulating
<Kilos> now you gotta wear a beanie
<gremble> I need to find one
<gremble> But that I'll do tomorrow after my exam
<Kilos> good luck
<Kilos> study man
<Kilos> or something constructive
<gremble> Yes. I am at home again
<gremble> So things to do
<gremble> I was house sitting and ran out of internet 
<gremble> So not much to do
<Kilos> aha
<gremble> Tomorrow is my final exam
<gremble> then I can do fun things for an entire month
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i go sleep , keep warm all, and sleep tight
<gremble> Cheers
<inetpro> ai!
<magespawn> good evening
<inetpro> wb magespawn
<inetpro> MaNI: eish!
<inetpro> This alarming electricity graph should worry all South Africans http://mybroadband.co.za/news/energy/128976-this-alarming-electricity-graph-should-worry-all-south-africans.html
<MaNI> mm
<MaNI> hope my panels arrive in time :p
<inetpro> in a way confirming what you said this afternoon
<MaNI> "Yelland said Eskom’s poor communication with the public and customers and the reduction in operational transparency is worrying." - indeed, this is what worries me the most, instead of acting like adults and being open about the problem they keep making crazy promises and geting caught in lies
<MaNI> I mean what insanity possessed them to try claim there would be no load shedding this winter
<magespawn> when did they say that?
<MaNI> a few weeks ago
<magespawn> hmm one would have thought that people would learn to just keep their mouths shut
<MaNI> yeah
<MaNI> crises management step 1, lower peoples expectations and then over deliver
<MaNI> regain trust, don't dig the hole even deeper :p
<magespawn> if you find yourself in a hole, stop digging, not dig faster
<magespawn> so basically the demand has gone down, and eskom still can't keep up
<magespawn> and now they want to tell us less about what is happening
<magespawn> animal farm, 1984, and anything else that i cannot think of at the moment
<MaNI> yeah, we are producing less power than we were 5 years ago, this is the worst part of it all :p
<magespawn> just read this too http://mybroadband.co.za/news/energy/128218-your-10-questions-on-eskom-answered.html
<magespawn> time for my bed, good night all
<gremble> I should get a hobby that does not require electricity
<gremble> :x
<Cryterion> http://www.biznews.com/thought-leaders/2015/06/01/andrew-donaldson-asking-rw-johnson-why-sa-only-has-two-years-left/
<Cryterion> add that to the eskom/gov bit
<MaNI> interesting
<gremble> Night fellas
<smile> Hi :)
<Cryterion> Heya smile
<smile> Hi :)
<Cryterion> how you doing
<smile> Good :) you?
<Cryterion> All gud, close time for bed though
<Cryterion> Just bouncing around Irc before I go sleep
<smile> :)
<smile> Same
<Cryterion> Night everyone
<smile> Good night
<smile> Slaapwel :)
#ubuntu-za 2015-06-17
<Private_User> LOL I just visited the system76 site and customized the top of the range server, desktop and laptop with all the bells and whistles and it came to R908 938.16...
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> how much you guys think I can build the same stuff buying hardware locally which is all compatible with ubuntu?
<Private_User> rough estimate I intend to use each of the above to it maximum i.e. it will serve multiple purposes all at the same time
<Private_User> just looking at how much I will need to budget for
<Private_User> or save up before I can do it or maybe do 1 at a time
<squish102> anyone have an idea how i can keep a backup of messages from a facebook group
<MaNI> 908k lol what did you put in it?
<barrydk> Goodmorning everyone
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> morning barrydk  and others
<barrydk> hi Kilos wat gebeur jys nogal vroeg vanmore
<barrydk> nie koud genoeg nie?
<Kilos> besluit om maar koud te kry
<Kilos> baie klere aan maar kry eina koud
<barrydk> toemaar die somer kom
<Kilos> lol
<barrydk> Jy moet mar 'n groot vuur bou, netnie die veld aan die brand steek nie, ons het hoeka gister vuur gaan veg hier naby ons
<Kilos> ai!
<barrydk> Ons nasionale wintersport
<Kilos> ja
<mazal> Morning
<Kilos> hi mazal  
 * mazal mumbels a lot of crude words
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<mazal> Kyk ek dink die ersgte hitte is nou verby
<mazal> ergste*
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> Hi magespawn
<superfly> ohi
<Kilos> hi superfly  
<magespawn> hey superfly mazal 
<magespawn> todays project is find a small debian based distro to run on a old laptop
<Kilos> how small
<superfly> magespawn: just use Debian. It's not Ubuntu.
<superfly> magespawn: Download the minimal Debian, and then install LXqt or XFCE
<magespawn> i have had a look at puppy and slitaz so far, not debian based but what the hell
<magespawn> superfly: does debian come without a default desktop?
<Kilos> magespawn  what specs for the lappy
<magespawn> Kilos: do not have it with me the moment, will have to get that tomorrow
<magespawn> 512 ram i think, used to have xp on it, but it is now running the latest ubuntu server
<Kilos> imo under 2.8g dual with less than 2g ram is too much for ubuntu
<Kilos> too weak
<magespawn> this is the server, no unity, or any desktop actually
<Kilos> oh you want to run server?
<magespawn> not particularly, this is just a machine i try things out on
<Kilos> eish , min ram man
<magespawn> yes
<inetpro> good mornings 
<magespawn> have got puppy, slitaz and debian minimal, so i will give them all a try, and see whats what
<magespawn> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<superfly> magespawn: the desktop install comes with Gnome 3
<magespawn> okay thanks superfly 
<Kilos> magespawn  https://www.linux.com/news/software/applications/780781-6-excellent-lightweight-linux-distros-for-x86-and-arm
<magespawn> thanks Kilos 
<Kilos> hope you find something lad
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  
<nlsthzn> o/
 * nlsthzn needs to reboot >.< bbl
<magespawn> thanks Kilos, this is more for experimenting than anything else, so it is not serious
<nlsthzn> and I am back :)
<Kilos> wb nlsthzn  
<nlsthzn> how are you uncle Kilos ?
<Kilos> cold ty and you?
<nlsthzn> hot I guess 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> we max 15° today
<nlsthzn> our "summer" starts from the 21st apparently... temps of above 50degC and in some places in the open caught in the sun it will go above 70degC... if I hadn't read it on a news site from here I wouldn't have thought it possible
<inetpro> yikes!
<inetpro> just had a lekker dip in power here in Hatfield
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> uh oh
 * inetpro wonders what failed
<Kilos> the wind is blowing
<nlsthzn> sucks
<Mopkop> Good morning friends!
<Kilos> hi Mopkop  how are you lad
<Mopkop> I have a lot to be thankful for, thank you! And you?
<Kilos> good ty, just cold
<Mopkop> Indeed. Sorry for disappearing again. What did I miss?
<Kilos> load shedding chats
<Kilos> complaints, jokes etc
<MaNI> and an unanswered question about a R900k laptop
<Kilos> what was that about MaNI  ?
<Kilos> i missed that
<Kilos> R900k seems kinda heavy
<Mopkop> Kinda...
<MaNI> [02:06] <Private_User> LOL I just visited the system76 site and customized the top of the range server, desktop and laptop with all the bells and whistles and it came to R908 938.16...
<MaNI> [02:06] <Private_User> lol
<MaNI> [02:07] <Private_User> how much you guys think I can build the same stuff buying hardware locally which is all compatible with ubuntu?
<MaNI> [02:07] <Private_User> rough estimate I intend to use each of the above to it maximum i.e. it will serve multiple purposes all at the same time
<MaNI> I don't know what to say :P
<Mopkop> The same stuff? Hmm, I'm guessing it is the server that cost so much? I doubt that he can make a top of the range server for very cheap.
<MaNI> define top of the range, there is always something better :p
<gremble> Good morning
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<Kilos> afternoon
<gremble> I am done with my exams LD
<gremble> :D
<Kilos> how did it go?
<gremble> Phoned the highschool and told them I will help with Winter School for the matrics
<gremble> it went well, I would say
<Kilos> good 
<Kilos> what is winter school
<gremble> Some schools struggle to get through the matric curriculum, mostly state schools. So there is a winter school that is two weeks in the June/July holiday where the learners can come and either get help with work, or more attention can be given to the neccesary parts in the curriculum
<Kilos> ah
<gremble> Some schools have it as optional extras but for the others they need it to get through all the work for the students
<gremble> I offered to help out Hoerskool Tuine as it is close by
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> do you speak afrikaans?
<gremble> Yup. 
<Kilos> cool
<gremble> Bilingual
<gremble> My english is better though. Even though I've been put through an Afrikaans education :P
<Kilos> enjoy teaching the young
<gremble> I doubt it. I'm not a fan. However, I can imagine that they need someone who isn't tired of their shit and enjoys the subject every once in a while
<gremble> :P
<magespawn> gremble: what would you teach?
<gremble> Mathematics
<magespawn> a lot of people need help with that subject
<gremble> (Or NatSci, but I don't like chemistry that much, so I'm hoping it is mathematics)
<gremble> Yup. That is why I am volunteering
<magespawn> you could probably do physics too then
<gremble> I missed out with doing community work last year at a school. So I am trying again this year
<gremble> Albeit a bit late
<magespawn> better late then never
<gremble> Sadly that seems to be my motto
<gremble> xD
<mazal> How can I dig a rope out , just the rope without the box ?
<mazal> I have an old one hanging about and can't dig it with any tool I try
<mazal> Ag , wrong window sorry guys
<gremble> Good. I was starting to think I was in the wrong place
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> lol
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a nice evening , God bless
<magespawn> later all
<Kilos> toods  magespawn  
<MaNI> sigh, there always has to be one problem neighbor :/
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Hallo and goodbye
<Kilos> bye
<mazal> I'm off to a VERY warm bath :P
<Kilos> lol
<z3r009> sup 
<Kilos> hi z3r009  
<Kilos> cold
<z3r009> what's happening?
<Kilos> no9t much i think
<Kilos> not
<z3r009> a lot of waiting goes on here. What's in the agenda link? i dont have the data to click links right now
<Kilos> agenda for the next meeting?
<Kilos> http://bit.ly/1Gjg7kb
<z3r009> Oh, it's a meeting
<Kilos> it sucks when you got data shortages hey
<Kilos> ya thats for the 23rd
<Kilos> our monthly meeting
<Kilos> anyone can add what they think might be interesting
<z3r009> what usually happens at these?
<Kilos> we discuss things of interest to ubuntu-za and so on
<Kilos> you should try attend
<z3r009> brb just gotta restart hexchat
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> wb z3r009  
<inetpro> ai tog! 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> shame
<inetpro> loadshedding is on again... fortunately not by me this evening 
<Kilos> ai!
<Cryterion> got notified 1hr behind, and in it now
<Cryterion> before*
<Kilos> ai!
<Cryterion> for 2hrs
<Kilos> got notified how
<Cryterion> gridwatch, phone beeped
<Kilos> if mine goes off at 8 im going to bed
<Kilos> can that gridwatch id your area from your fone? 
<Cryterion> You set it
<Cryterion> or select from list
<Kilos> hahaha i dunno what area they see me as
<Kilos> those lists dont pinpoint my area
<inetpro> still no response from the city council? 
<Kilos> about?
<Kilos> oh the mail i sent
<Kilos> no nothing
<Cryterion> lol, My dad's place somehow lands in a section off an industrial area, so hardly gets load scheduled atm
<Kilos> nor from the tweet methinks
<Kilos> he lucky
<Kilos> uh oh sticky broke something
<Kilos> stickyboy  stop breaking things
 * Cryterion will probably ping timeout just now when his laptop battery dies
<Kilos> ai!
<Cryterion> 22 mins left lol, and still an hour of load scheduling
<Kilos> eina
<Kilos> dim your screen
<Kilos> and close everything except irc
<z3r009> i say go crazy, do everything at once, turn that 22min of powersaving into 4min of untamed power usage
<z3r009> live in the moment
<Kilos> lol
<z3r009> youre gonna run out of power, that's inevitable just do it on you terms man xD
<inetpro> Cryterion: switch to your mobile for IRC
<Cryterion> lol, screen stays dim anyway, normally even at min is normally too bright for me, just haven't figured out how to change all white backgrounds to a grey
<Cryterion> inetpro, will just now
<Cryterion> What does everyone else use for irc on android, currently using andchat which seems fine to me
<z3r009> me 2, it's the only one i've tried
<z3r009> chose it coz it was first on the list.
<Cryterion> Others I've tried just don't work nicely, they work, but andchat seems the easiest
<Cryterion> anyone know a way to get your pvt key onto SSHclient for android?
<z3r009> i don't. which sshclient do you use?
<Cryterion> called SSH Client in shop by Anstudios Ltd
<Cryterion> Image has a screen with prompt
<z3r009> you gonna ssh to your laptop?
<Cryterion> No, can only ssh into the various servers from laptop, can't on phone
<Cryterion> Not important now, will email them
<inetpro> I guess we all need to learn, adapt and even start to prepare food before 17:00 in the evening 
<Kilos> we tried that and had cuts anytime from middday
<Kilos> now sis starts cooking at 7am
<Cryterion> Generator and gas stove help big time
<inetpro> Kilos: peak load is at 18:00 in the evening now 
<inetpro> see http://www.poweralert.co.za/poweralert5/index.php?location=online
 * Cryterion is still surprised at how long the last 5% of anything on a pc can take
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> so what does the red arrow at 17.30 mean
<Kilos> last night?
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> Kilos: you mean 19:30?
<Kilos> oh ya sorry
<inetpro> Kilos: what's the time now?
<Cryterion--> 19:51
<Kilos> 19.43
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> 53
<inetpro> ah... better, thank you
<Kilos> 52 sorry
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> now look towards the right
<inetpro> "PLEASE NOTE: The trend display indicates Power Alert states in half hour intervals only."
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> saw that
<inetpro> which means?
<inetpro> 19:30 is the current half hour interval
<Kilos> means that no more shedding after 20.00
<inetpro> no
<inetpro> it's black all the way up to before 22
<Kilos> well graph stops at 20
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: that is tomorrow
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> black means what
<Cryterion--> no power to light it up
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: click on "How does it work?"
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> well ive made my hot water bottle
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> so if im gone in 2 mins goodnight
<Cryterion--> lol
<inetpro> you used someone else's power?
<Kilos> no man no cut here today
<inetpro> the more you use the less there is for someone else
<Kilos> i didnt make a mug of tea
<Kilos> made a hot water bottle instead
<Kilos> which do you prefer me to do
<Cryterion--> it's not that cold tonight
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> you in ct?
<Cryterion--> power is back
<Cryterion--> nah dbn
<Kilos> oi durbanites cant talk about cold
<Cryterion--> true we just don't get much of it
<Kilos> you have never seen outside water taps freeze solid till 10am of even later
<Cryterion--> hmmm. midlands kzn as a kid. i do know it
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> midlands where?
<Cryterion-> boston and underberg
<Kilos> oh ya cold in underburg
<Cryterion-> bbiab. eating dinner
<Kilos> k
<Kilos> enjoy
<inetpro> Kilos: it's not so cold this evening
<Kilos> sjoe, i think its colder than last night
<inetpro> we've had much colder days in previous years
<Kilos> yes dont worry the worst is still coming
<inetpro> I guess the cold is still coming, but certainly not cold just yet
<Kilos> some peach trees still have leaves here
<Kilos> and the mulberries
<Kilos> normally they all dropped by now
<inetpro> exactly
<Kilos> why didnt you help me explain what our meetings are about????
<inetpro> Kilos: uh, serious!?
<Kilos> ya
<inetpro> when?
<Kilos> 17/06/2015 18:10] <z3r009> what usually happens at these?
<inetpro> Kilos: that is my family time... I can chat now
<Kilos> he ran out of data again
<inetpro> sorry, can't help with that
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> wb Cryterion
<Kilos> ohi superfly  ThatGraemeGuy  
<inetpro> Vacant Developer Membership Board seat: Call for nominations http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2015/06/17/vacant-developer-membership-board-seat-call-for-nominations-4/
<inetpro> superfly: if you were not so busy I would nominate you for that ^^
<Cryterion> tks
<Kilos> hi spinza  
<spinza> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> see ya morrow
<Kilos> keep warm
<Cryterion> Night Everyone
#ubuntu-za 2015-06-18
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<mazal> Morning ThatGraemeGuy
<mazal> How are you this morning ?
<barrydk> More ThatGraemeGuy
<ThatGraemeGuy> freakin' freezin' but otherwise good, & that side?
<mazal> Your system gave me dreams last night , I dreamt you received gamer of the year award lol
<barrydk> Lekker man lekker
<ThatGraemeGuy> lolwut
<barrydk> Thats nothing i just want to know how to get the ores i dream about into my chests in the game
<mazal> lol
 * ThatGraemeGuy temp bans both of you to force you to take a break
<ThatGraemeGuy> spend some time in the real world for a bit :-p
<mazal> lol
<barrydk> ish
<mazal> Graeme would you mind giving the server a tap please
<barrydk> Cant do that minetest is our escape from the real world with all its noncense
<mazal> Seems it's sleeping a bit
<ThatGraemeGuy> eh?
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh its down?
<mazal> yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's weird, i'll take a look
<mazal> thanx
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok its up
<mazal> ta
<mazal> And we were just about to start work , now I'm not so sure :P
 * ThatGraemeGuy stops it again
<barrydk> dont ruin our friendship now
<ThatGraemeGuy> I'll refund your membership fee for the month
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh wait...!...!
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-p
<barrydk> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi barrydk  mazal  and others
<mazal> More oom
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo Kilos 
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<mazal> Ok I left again and vow to do work first :)
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Ok , I want to but have to wait for someone , not my fault !
<inetpro> Sawubona Mhlaba! 
<Kilos> dumela morena
<inetpro> Kilos: unjani namhlanje?
<Kilos> lungile
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> funaan
<inetpro> u leboha ratehang mohlomphehi
<Kilos> koko ni hon ga arimasu ka
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> zehr gut
<Kilos> ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> where are the guys who maintain an ubuntu mirror of their own
<ThatGraemeGuy> even private ones
<Kilos> only one i know of is cuttingedge at neology
<Kilos> dont know what happened to symmetria
<ThatGraemeGuy> he got married and the woman put her foot down
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: what's wrong sir?
<ThatGraemeGuy> we're struggling to find a reliable upstream mirror
<ThatGraemeGuy> Maaz: seen cuttingedge
<Maaz> ThatGraemeGuy: cuttingedge was last seen 15 days, 21 hours, 47 minutes and 17 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-06-02 02:11:21 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-06-11 08:46:22 PDT
<ThatGraemeGuy> ack
<ThatGraemeGuy> never mind then
<Kilos> i think i have his mail addy
<ThatGraemeGuy> bloody tourist
<ThatGraemeGuy> I have him on facebook
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> is neology also down?
<ThatGraemeGuy> I dunno
<ThatGraemeGuy> don't want to mirror off them, want to know who their upstream is and how often they rsync
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> we need to fight him too for being absent here so long
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy  do you want to run your own mirror?
<nuvolari> .
<nuvolari> *cough*
<Kilos> hi nuvolari  
<Kilos> stranger
<Kilos> sies man
<nuvolari> oh hi oom Kilos :)
<nuvolari> gaan dit goed?
<Kilos> ja dankie en jy seun?
<nuvolari> dit gaan goed dankie oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> aan die gang
<Kilos> mooi
<magespawn> good day
<nuvolari> oh hi magespawn o=
<nuvolari> *o/
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> hey nuvolari Kilos 
<magespawn> long time no see nuvolari 
<nuvolari> yeah magespawn, guilt... 
 * nuvolari thumbtumbles
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> lol
<MaNI> hello darkness my old friend
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> did you get a warning
<MaNI> apparently it will be off in 5
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> inetpro  na gisteraand le die blare hope
<magespawn> home time
<magespawn> later all
<Kilos> toods magespawn  
<Kilos> hi Cryterion  
<Cryterion> hi. how you doing
<Kilos> cold but otherwise good ty and you?
<Kilos> we hit a big minus last nigh
<Kilos> t
<Cryterion> all gud. is cooling down
<Cryterion> brrr
<Kilos> yeah i didnt even warm up much in the sun today
<Kilos> so hands and feet already cold
<Kilos> but i hit a luck, sis bought me some thermal undies
<Cryterion> still warms up enough by 10am to take jacket off atm
<Cryterion> kwl
<inetpro> good evening
<Cryterion> Evening
<inetpro> Kilos: maak daai gat toe asb man
<inetpro> hi Cryterion
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sjoe koud ne
<inetpro> very cold
<Kilos> last night you said its not that bad hehe
<Kilos> its terrible
<Kilos> more ice tonight
<inetpro> need a heated carpet for the feet and a heated mousepad for the fingers
<Kilos> i see mark lost the 250 mill
<inetpro> ja it's a shame
<Kilos> oh well , he did the right thing leaving
<Cryterion> heated mouse rather inetpro
<Kilos> heated mouse could be lekker
<gremble> o/
<Kilos> o/
<gremble> So quiet in here tonight
<gremble> Is everyone too cold to use their fingers?
<Kilos> i just got out of a hot bath
<inetpro> gremble: yep, too much cold 
<inetpro> wb MaNI 
<MaNI> thanks
<inetpro> Kilos: moet jy nie slaap nie? 
<Kilos> amperinet\
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> amper inetpro  
<Kilos> will jy skinner weer
<inetpro> nee l
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> ai! 
<Kilos> gewoonlik wag julle laat ek slaap dan skinner julle lekker
<gremble> Pretty much
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> hmm
<Kilos> ok then, night all, sleep warm
<gremble> Perhaps one of you savvy people can help me. I have an airvalve of a tyre that is leaking ever so slightly, but enough to be tediious
<Kilos> replace the vavle
<gremble> I have to go pump it now so that my mother can use the car tomorrow, but I am not sure how to fix the problem
<Kilos> or
<gremble> Can you replace the valve?
<Kilos> try spitting in the pump thing and then blowing that past the velve
<Kilos> yes you get a valve spanner
<Kilos> then unscrew old one and screw in new one
<gremble> So I should be able to take it to a tyre place and they can put in a new one?
<Kilos> yes
<gremble> Oh. Excellent
<gremble> Thanks Kilos 
<Kilos> yw
<gremble> Glad you decided to stay awake late :P
<Kilos> if you have a good cap it will slow it down too
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> like you get metal caps that sal lekker
<Kilos> but they get stolen if you dont pump your own wheels
<gremble> Hers are all gone
<Kilos> then dust gets in
<gremble> South Africa is a weird place
<Kilos> when you pump at garage you must watch
<gremble> Yes, I am going to ask the guys at the tyre place very nicely if they have 
<Kilos> its too much work to put caps back so they steal them rather
<inetpro> good night oom k
<inetpro> ai! 
<smile> Hi Cryterion 
<smile> :)
<gremble> People awake? :o
<smile> Me!
<superfly> I need more coffee...
<smile> :-D
<smile> Get yourself some?
<gremble> Get some tea
<gremble> :P
<gremble> I was on a coffee binge from friday to sunday morning. 
<smile> :-(
<gremble> I got so much shit done. So its good :P
<smile> Zoals? :-P
<smile> =soos
<gremble> I was able to summerise and work through an entire semesters worth of Linear Algebra. Up to and including an exposition on most of my proofs. I only missed some on diagonalisation of matrices because by then I was really over being awake and alive
<gremble> :P
<smile> :-P
<smile> Slaapwel :)
<gremble> Jy ook
<smile> Dankje
#ubuntu-za 2015-06-19
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> morningmazand others
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> mazal  inetpro  and others
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peeps
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> koud ne
<mazal> More Kilos , inetpro
<mazal> and ThatGraemeGuy
<mazal> and who did I miss ?
<Kilos> others till shivering
<Padroni> hellooooooooo
<Padroni> how are you guys
<Kilos> hi Padroni  ok ty and you?
<Padroni> I"m good
<Kilos> cold
<Padroni> yeah, isn't it?
<Kilos> wassup you?
<Padroni> hi barrydk
<Kilos> hi barrydk  
<superfly> sup Padroni, Kilos, barrydk, MaNI
<MaNI> morning
<Kilos> hello superfly  hows the family in this cold
<Kilos> hi MaNI  
<Padroni> I'm on a Game of Thrones marathon
<Padroni> just about done with season 2
<Kilos> i enjoyed that program
<Padroni> I haven't seen season 5 yet
<Padroni> so rushing through it from the start to get to S05
<Kilos> whew dfont you work?
<Kilos> dont either
<Padroni> yes
<Padroni> but I multi=task
<Padroni> i have 4 monitors on my desk
<Kilos> haha
<Padroni> also
<Padroni> it's friday
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> I reach counterproductive 'o clock at 9:20-ish
<MaNI> I need to get the last episode
<MaNI> before someone ruins it for me :P
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> my FB peeps know
<Padroni> any spoilers, and I unfriend you
<Padroni> so far I lost 3 people
<MaNI> heh
<Padroni> but it's their own doing
<MaNI> can't decide whether to buy expensive local charge controller or import cheap chinese one
<Kilos> chinese products have improved lots
<Kilos> what is a charge controller anyway
<MaNI> yeah - which makes the decision tougher
<MaNI> solar panels -> charge controller -> batteries
<Kilos> import means the customs peeps again
<Padroni> I want cheap solar panels 
<Padroni> can't believe it is still so expensive
<MaNI> it scales the voltage from the panels to the optimum level to charge batteries without destroying them
<MaNI> Padroni, what would you consider cheap and which province you in?
<Padroni> basically a step-down / step-up transformer?
<Kilos> you can make that MaNI  
<Padroni> was thinking the same thing
<MaNI> probably but they are apparently quite fancy, not sure :P
<MaNI> also they generally take up to 150 in and output between 12-48
<Kilos> you can buy chips that do all that for you
<Kilos> used to need zener diodes and things before
<Kilos> you were looking for a reason to use the weller
<MaNI> the panels I got work out to R8.10/w inclusive if you are in durban (no minimum order size), a bit more if you need to ship them :(
<MaNI> still a bit more than I'd like them to be but heading in the right direction
<MaNI> R6/w would be magic
<Kilos> lol
<MaNI> the ~R12/w that most places seem to try sell for is daylight robbery
<MaNI> charge controller - I'd love to design my own but it seems maybe a bit ambitious for a starter project don't want to burn my house down :p Playing with 150v 50a makes me nervous 
<MaNI> http://www.instructables.com/id/ARDUINO-SOLAR-CHARGE-CONTROLLER-Version-20/ <- theres an arduino one but its only 10a
<Padroni> yeah 50A will burn your fingers right off if you get it wrong
<superfly> I'm really keen to reduce my dependence on the grid
<superfly> but it's so expensive -_-
<MaNI> the grid is also expensive :p
<MaNI> I'm estimating 3-4 year payback on my small system, depending on how much I splurge on the charge controller now (and ignoring that the panels remain an asset that could be sold - so just on power savings) 
<MaNI> thats not bad
<MaNI> and its 'only' a ~R20k investment instead of a large one like most people are doing
<Kilos> only
<MaNI> well if you consider what the average south african seems to spend on a tv or a fancy car they don't need its not a completely out of reach sum
<Kilos> nope not for them kinda peeps
<MaNI> what I mean is it isn't >150k like most the articles seem to mention, which quite rightly scares people away :p
<MaNI> 20k is still a big investment for me, but the payoff is relatively sage and not super long term, plus I get to play with geek stuff and laugh at load shedding once its up :p
<MaNI> *safe
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> just that part makes it worth it
<MaNI> could probably get something okay up for like 8k even at a stretch, and then just add a panel a year to improve it
<MaNI> Kilos, customs not so bad if it comes through EPS, only normal post that it sucks 
<MaNI> also the chinese stuff seems to be more 'open' in terms of controlling it via external software etc. so thats another thing that makes the chinese stuff tempting
<superfly> MaNI: I don't have ~20k. in fact, I don't have ~2k
<MaNI> yeah then you are screwed :(
<superfly> food for kids >>> anything else
<MaNI> this is why I didn't have kids :)
<superfly> MaNI: that's a lame excuse
<superfly> MaNI: and an insult
<MaNI> I'm sorry if you feel that way, it was not intended as an insult, just a fact kids are really expensive
<superfly> wow, the "sound like I'm apologising but I'm not really" trick
<superfly> It wasn't an insult to me, more to kids
<superfly> Just think, if your parents thought that kids were too expensive, you've never have been born.
<superfly> *you'd
<MaNI> everyones situation is unique
<MaNI> besides, I was an accident *shrug*
<magespawn> good morning
<superfly> MaNI: the best kind of "accident" -- I don't believe in accidents
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<superfly> MaNI: if you ever do get to that point, your perspective is going to change a lot
<MaNI> That seems rather forcing of your world view, you don't know enough about me to say that. Anyway I'm not really looking to argue about children right now, it was just a light hearted comment and I'm sorry if you feel strongly about it
<mazal> Sjoe , if I didn't know better I would thought it's Monday
<superfly> MaNI: I'm not forcing my view, I'm just telling it like it is.
<mazal> Hey superfly
<superfly> hi mazal
<mazal> How goes ?
<superfly> not too bad, just a little cold
<mazal> Where be you and Zak these days , that uncapped are not being utilized lol :)
<superfly> mazal: probably just because there is not limit, there's no need to max it out :-)
<mazal> hehehehe
<superfly> Zak and Josiah LOVE watching stuff on YouTube
<superfly> mazal: in terms of minetest, just too busy
<superfly> this past weekend we attended a wedding
<mazal> Does they minecraft also or just minetest ?
<superfly> and on Tuesday we were out with my parents
<superfly> only Minetest
<superfly> I raise them on open source ;-)
<mazal> There are tons of build videos for mc on youtube that they should enjoy. Basics apply for minetest also
<mazal> I watched a few and it;s crazy what complex buildings people can come up with
<mazal> They are raised well then :) I miss my M$ free days at home :(
<Padroni> I also didn't like kids until I had my own
<Padroni> it changes you
<magespawn> change is a good thing most of the time, and kids are pretty amazing
<MaNI> http://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/News/Jobless-man-builds-helicopter-with-recycled-material-20150619 <- win 
<Padroni> Right 
<Padroni> I am off
<Padroni> gotta get some studying done
<Padroni> laters folks.
<Kilos> ok 
<Kilos> learn hard
<magespawn> okay then, i think that helicopter might need more than a safety inspection before it can fly
 * mazal fiddles
<mazal> maaz what's for lunch today
<Maaz> mazal: How about some sushi?
<mazal> uhm........NO
<magespawn> later all
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> oops... not quite, I guess
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> eish!
<inetpro> Kilos: loadshedding is on again from 17:00
<Kilos> eish!
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> but maybe you be lucky again like me
 * inetpro not affected 
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> what dfid we do to deserve their kind regard
<Kilos> did
<inetpro> Kilos: the schedule 
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> look in the schedule
<Kilos> na i dont have that any more
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> i trust you
 * inetpro can never be trusted
<Kilos> in his own onpinion ya
<Kilos> opinion
<Kilos> just leave my trust for my goosie alone
<Kilos> hmm...
<MaNI> EMS vs UPS, any opinions?
<MaNI> or experience? :p
<Kilos> whats ems
<Kilos> MaNI  ?
<MaNI> courier/shipping
<MaNI> just wondering which is faster, someone who has used them both might have a good idea
<Kilos> takealot is free delivery this month
<MaNI> takealot is almost alway free delivery unless you order tiny orders :p
<Kilos> ah
<MaNI> they are pretty decent though
<MaNI> mr delivery express (takelot) can never find my house for some reason
<Kilos> give them your gps co-ords
<gremble> o/
<Kilos> o/
<gremble> Anyone doing anything fun?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> shivering
<gremble> I'm not sure that is considered fun
<gremble> :P
<gremble> I fixed the valve last night 
<Kilos> easy hey
<gremble> It was an issue with the little button, I gave it a wiggle and it stopped leaking
<gremble> I told my mother to go get her some valve caps
<Kilos> yes just gets stuck on one side of the actually sealing ring
<Kilos> thats why i use spit or water with the pump before changing the valve
<Kilos> s/just/dust
<Kilos> yay no shedding again
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<smile> Hoi :)
<gremble> Are you very much a night owl, smile?
<smile> gremble: is jy n native Afrikaans spreker?
<inetpro> good morning 
<smile> gremble: because I am so late?
<inetpro> oops, evening as well 
<gremble> You're usually online late, yes
<gremble> I am bilingual, native in both English and Afrikaans
<gremble> :P
<gremble> But I usually prefer english, as I am able to express myself better in it
<smile> Would you like to help me? :)
 * inetpro was watching the sound of music with the kids 
<smile> I would like to have an Afrikaans translation for vlc lyrics finder 
<inetpro> gremble: that's some fun for you 
<gremble> I'm willing to help smile
<gremble> Mary Poppins > Sound of music
<gremble> :P
<smile> gremble: http://github.com/Smile4ever/VLC-Lyrics-Finder
<gremble> I used to watch the shit out of Mary Poppins. Only now that I am older I realise that the medicine she gave them was drugs and the kids were stoned out of their minds the entire duration of the movie
<inetpro> ai! 
<gremble> smile: of the files in the locale folder?
<gremble> Oh, nevermind 
<gremble> I found the link at the bottom
<smile> Gremble: its easy: scroll down, its on transifex I think
<smile> :-D
<smile> I hope I configured Afrikaans already
<smile> Do you have experience with transifex?
<gremble> smile: No experience yet. 
<gremble> There doesn't seem to be something for afrikaans on your project listing though
<gremble> :P
<gremble> Should I 'request a language'?
<smile> No I will add it later. :) can you perhaps take eng.xml from the locale folder and translate that?
<gremble> Alright
<smile> Just afrikaans instead of english inside the xml
<smile> You can mail the afrikaans xml to smile4ever@wikipedia.be
<gremble> Alright. Let me finish up this chapter of work and I'll get right on it :P
<inetpro> I guess tomorrow is another day... Good night 
<smile> Nice! :)
<gremble> Good night inetpro 
<smile> Good night
<smile> It was stupid of me, not adding afrikaans to the languages :-O
<gremble> You even have arabic and chinese..
<gremble> :P
<smile> Yeah
<smile> :)
<smile> If you click chinese for example, you get translation info for every text
<smile> At least I hope
<smile> That translation info may help you
<gremble> Yup.
<smile> Yay. If its not clear what you are translating, please ask context :)
<gremble> Unless I got lost, these are just very short phrases relating to finding lyrics for songs. I don't think it'll be that difficult haha
<smile> Lol :) the "switch" text is probably the hardest
<gremble> Changes the song?
<gremble> Omvisselen sounds like it could be like, verander or verwissel. Although I think the former is better than the latter
<smile> Omvisselen? And not omwisselen?
<smile> No
<gremble> Sorry, typo on my end
<gremble> Omwisselen
<gremble> :P
<smile> Switches the artist text with the title text
<smile> If they were typed in the wrong textbox by mistake
<gremble> Ah
<gremble> then it is verwissel, but ruil om would be more clear. 
<gremble> Thanks for alerting me to that
<smile> But the problem is I cant put a long description there
<smile> Ruil om is good for me, too
<smile> gremble: will you try lyrics finder? :-D
<gremble> Ofc
<smile> :-D make sure they have meta data or the correct file name
<gremble> I can always just do a pull request and send you the xml that way?
<smile> Yeah, you can try it that way :-D you gonna fork me? :-O
<smile> afr.xml is the required file name I think
<gremble> That is usually how it goes. I fork the project on github, do my changes and then commit it back to your project with a pull request. Then you decide you like it, accept and voila
<smile> I know :-P
<smile> :-D
<smile> But not everyone does
<gremble> Oh
<gremble> Haha
<gremble> I don't have a lot of projects on github, but I am familiar with its usage
<gremble> :P
<gremble> Most of my stuff I am too self-concious about to push up haha
<smile> I see. My projects on github are mostly recent
<smile> But some software dates back to 5 years earlier
<gremble> Mine is mostly from the past year
<smile> :-D
<gremble> smile: How good are you with Differential Equations?
<smile> I am happy using github :-)
<smile> Not sure what that is?
<gremble> Oh. Nevermind. I got stuck doing the wrong problem
<gremble> It is the math used to model change
<smile> I still dont know the term :) 
<gremble> https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Differentiaalvergelijking 
<gremble> 22:56 < smile> I still dont know the term :) 
<gremble> Bleh
<gremble> Sometimes my terminal bugs out
<smile> I dont think I can do a good differentiaalvergelijking
<gremble> Haha oh well
<gremble> It was worth asking
<smile> Yeah
<smile> Slaapwel :)
<gremble> Jy ook
<smile> Dankje
#ubuntu-za 2015-06-20
<inetpro> good morning everyone 
<Kilos> morning all
<mazal> Morning
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<mazal> Gaanit oom ?
<Kilos> goed dankie, net koud, en jy?
<mazal> Ok dankie , doen so bietjie maintenance en backup ens
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> Die rubbish os het dit nogals nodig :P
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> En wil my server verander , maar kort 'n HDD vir dit
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Wil archiving na server toe doen , maar su drive is te klein
<mazal> KOrt 2TB oop spasie
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> Games vat baie data :P
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Al die steam en Origin goete , is so 1tb net vir dit
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> Baie spyt ek dit gekry het , maar nou ja , nou het ek dit moet dit gebruik is betaal
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Ek het 2TB , moet dalk kyk en hom aan die gang kry op server
<mazal> external
<Kilos> dis n plan
<mazal> Net krag soek vir hom
<mazal> Laak aan die werk kom , van sit en staan kom niks gedaan en van sit en staan is le die beste
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> mazal  jy nog steeds hier
<Kilos> hi rusbus  
<Kilos> afternoon superfly  
<rusbus> Kilos o/
<squish102> this is by far the most active # i'm on
<Kilos> lol
<squish102> or maybe it is just Kilos ;)
<rusbus> excluding our naughty chan
<Kilos> hmm...
<MaNI> heh
<Kilos> hi MaNI  
<MaNI> hi
<MaNI> my apologies for bringing squish102 here, it was never intentional :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> he hasnt been naughty here
<Kilos> he/she
<MaNI> well just keep a close eye on him :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ohi inetpro  
<inetpro> hi Kilos
 * inetpro will probably be away to shed some load in a few minutes from now
<inetpro> but before I go, what do you guys say about Jono's discussion about rebasing the Ubuntu phone on Android?
 * inetpro agrees with the comment "to rebase everything on JAVA is 180 degrees opposite to the right thing to do"
<Kilos> didnt read it
<inetpro> bad idea!
<inetpro> Kilos: http://www.jonobacon.org/2015/06/19/rebasing-ubuntu-on-android/
<Kilos> read his other comments about the cc/kc thing
<inetpro> it's not about to happen any time soon.. just a debate... something to think about
<Kilos> reading it
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> but i dont like android even
<inetpro> Kilos: Android is better than anything else 
<inetpro> but we need something stable that is not based on java 
<inetpro> ai tog! 
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> another hour of loadshedding for me 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> im watching stormers/brumbies
<Kilos> no power cut for me
<inetpro> seems if I just use the mobile on its own I stay connected here 
<inetpro> but on edge 
<Kilos> i dont want stuff thats tied so closely to google
<inetpro> uh oh! 
<inetpro> POWER ALERT 3: Load shedding changed from stage1 to stage 2 at 17:31 due to a further shortage of generation capacity
<Kilos> uh oh
<inetpro> Kilos: what's the score? 
<Kilos> we 17/3 behind
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> dont waste money on thermal underwear, it dont work
<inetpro> Kilos: eish!
<inetpro> yay!
 * inetpro has light again
<MaNI> that was an odd one, got cut off at about 5:40 and then back on at 18:10
<squish102> MaNI: at least i run a couple ubuntu servers :P
<squish102> more than you can say
<squish102> i think you a little lost
<MaNI> I have at least two ubuntu machines somewhere around, even if I don't like them much :p
<squish102> Kilos: i'm always well behaved btw. don't worry
<squish102> i think it is MaNI you should keep an eye on
<squish102> !google is gentoo still around?
<squish102> i wonder if ubuntu will run on the $9 computer
<squish102> if i ever get it, i'll try
<inetpro> uh oh!
<inetpro> Kilos: you still here?
<inetpro> loadshedding now on stage 3 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> looks like Kameeldrift is to be affected by that
<inetpro> just announced on Twitter
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> 34/19
<Kilos> we sukkeling
 * inetpro listening on Radio
<inetpro> was really hoping that the stormers would win this
<Kilos> yeah last chance for za
<Kilos> only chance actually
<Kilos> and its getting weaker all the time
<inetpro> eish! and it looks like we will have another round of loadshedding at 20:00 here
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> ok, looks like we're back to stage 2 again
<MaNI> wonder which plant broke now, wish we actually got info on whats going on
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> MaNI: I agree, we really need much more tranparency 
<Kilos> complain
<Kilos> you guys know what to say
<MaNI> lack of info makes it look a lot more like an enron thing
<squish102> what is the highest level of load shedding?
<squish102> stage 4 = 2 week blackout?
<inetpro> squish102: at this point it's only stage 1, 2 or 3
<Kilos> they said something about stage 4 which would be up to 6 hours at a time
<MaNI> stage 5 = gird collapses and then nobody knows how long it actually takes to come back up
<MaNI> stage 6 = eskom comes and takes your candles
<Kilos> hahaha
<MaNI> if grid actually goes down nobody knows what will happen, its happened to other countries before but usually they lend supply from neighbors to reboot it after repairs
<MaNI> given the size of our grid in comparison to our neighbors we can't really do the same, so it would be a new test case, there are lots of theories but it's just theories
<inetpro> squish102: @Eskom_SA Load shedding stages have been amended to create less impact for electricity consumers.  - 12:55 PM - 17 Jun 2015
<inetpro> https://twitter.com/Eskom_SA/status/611124925940809728
<squish102> i wonder how long you can survive with no power?
<squish102> run out of petrol and water would suck
<Kilos> we have to pump our water from a borehole
<Kilos> and the 5000litre tank sprang a leak 3 days ago
<Kilos> so could be exciting
<smile> hi :)
<Kilos> hi smile  
<smile> hi! :D
<smile> gremble is not here :(
<Kilos> maybe loadshedding
<Cryterion> They're in stage 2 atm
<Kilos> well if i go off, night everyone, sleep tight
<mazal> Nag oom
<Kilos> i just made a hotwater bottel so im good for bed
<smile> Kilos: maybe :o
<MaNI> squish102, I imagine we could make do without power 'indefinitely' its the collapse of the food infastructure etc. as a result that would be the issue
<MaNI> I guess the US will drop us food parcels or something :p
<Kilos> lol
<Cryterion> Nah doubt the US would as we're a part of BRICS
<MaNI> well india have a few million packets of lead contaminated noodles they need to get rid of :/
<MaNI> so they can drop us noodles and china can drop us poisoned milk
<MaNI> brics for the win
<Cryterion> Lol, we just might be able to trade some uranium for it
<smile> bye :p
<squish102> power would not be out indefinitely, but probably 2 weeks before they start kickstarting them up again
<squish102> just thinking 2 weeks of no power what would go first... water run out?
<MaNI> run out probably not, not get pumped to some areas, probably
<MaNI> where do you get the 2 week figure from?
<smile> Hi
<smile> :)
<smile> :-D
<smile> Slaapwel :)
#ubuntu-za 2015-06-21
<Kilos> morning all
<Private_User1> morning Kilos
<Kilos> very cold here
<Cryterion> morning everyone
<Kilos> hi Cryterion  
<Kilos> we had 1 hour shedding last night from 8pm to 9 pm but i was already snug in bed and didnt see my way clear to start freezing all over again
<mazal> Mornings
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<mazal> Gaanit oom ?
<Kilos> koud maar goed dankie en jy?
<mazal> Ok dankie , raasie baie nie
<Kilos> squish102  is it your connection or your client timing out all the time?
<MaNI> unreliable american internet :p
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> aw telkom dropping the 2+1 promo
<Kilos> http://newsletters.mybroadband.co.za/lt.php?c=525&m=540&nl=2&s=bf7acfe2dfd656e64c262fe9165a0e17&lid=12251&l=-http--mybroadband.co.za/news/broadband/129836-new-telkom-mobile-data-prices-unveiled.html
<inetpro> good afternoon
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!
 * inetpro just ran out of data and realised things have changed at Telkom mobile
<inetpro> no more 2+1
<Kilos> ya inetpro  but the 3g for 199 is close
<Kilos> anytime
<Kilos> ill use the 2 g for 139
<Kilos> the night surfer data killed me
<inetpro> Kilos: right at 6c per MB vs the old 5c per MB I guess we can't complain too much
<inetpro> just wish we could get below 1c per MB at some point
<inetpro> night surfer was really handy for updates at night
<inetpro> guess we need a new strategy now
<inetpro> but looks like the new deals are no longer just restricted to Telkom's own network like the old promos
<inetpro> at least that is a good thing
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> i wonder if expiry dates change or if its still end of next calender month
<inetpro> good question 
<Kilos> hi smile  
<Kilos> :)
<smile> hi Kilos :D
<inetpro> hmm... 
<Kilos> Maaz  hmm...
<Maaz> hmm... is often used to try make others believe one is actually thinking
<inetpro> how do I save a byobu session's output into a logfile?
<Kilos> carefully
 * Kilos ducks
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> google is YOUR friend
<inetpro> Kilos: I would have accepted man byobu from you but "carefully"?
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Ctrl-a ~ - Save the current window's scrollback buffer
<inetpro> that ^^ is not what I want
<Kilos> why do you want to save it
<Kilos> pipe it
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> when running a job it often happens that you have a large amount of output
<Kilos> i dont run with things i push slowly
<inetpro> and sometimes you only realise later that you want to go back up to see errors or anything else in the output
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> i often wanted to do that with my scripts that run while booting
<inetpro> problem comes in when you output is larger than the screen buffer
<Kilos> cant you let it use some ram?
<inetpro> no man
<Kilos> i saw something somewhwere about sharing
<inetpro> I just want the output to go to file... but it's actually simple anyway
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> good
<inetpro> just need to tee the output to file
<Kilos> t different to pipe?
<Kilos> 2 ways
<inetpro> Kilos: for example: sudo apt-get upgrade | sudo tee /root/upgrade_20150721.log
<Kilos> sudo
<Kilos> well at least you had to pipe it too
<Kilos> oh i forgot to say obviously
<Kilos> im still using aptitude upgrade and nothing broke so far
<Kilos> maybe they fixed the multiarch thing
 * inetpro still uses aptitude for the superior search functionality 
<Kilos> hmm...
<squish102> Kilos: no idea what was going on with internet, before last night, i have had about 4 outages in the year according to pingdom report
<squish102> they doing some line upgrades in the area, maybe they were working on that (now that google fiber is in the area)
<squish102> surprising all you need is google fiber to threaten to roll out and suddenly my 30mbit connection is running at 200mbit with no cost increase
<Kilos> ok
<squish102> isp's must be the worste most hated companies
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> squish102: how's this for motivation?
<inetpro> a friend of mine just sent me a screenshot of his speedtest of 96Mbps with a ping speed of just 10ms
<inetpro> he just got himself fibre optic installed for his business
 * inetpro :-{   <sulking>
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> once you see what it is capable of everything else sucks
<Kilos> inetpro  did you see what areas went off at 8pm last night
<Kilos> i only had one hour off
<inetpro> Kilos: http://www.tshwane.gov.za/sites/Departments/Public-works-and-infrastructure/Pages/Load-Shedding.aspx
<inetpro> Kilos: STAGE 2 last night between 20:00 - 22:30 was scheduled for areas 10, 8
<Kilos> ai! they still havent fixed it
<inetpro> in other words you must be either 10 or 8
<Kilos> oh yay
<Kilos> ok so i wont be offline on tuesday night
<Kilos> inetpro  ty. will you be here?
<inetpro> dunno
<Kilos> http://www.tshwane.gov.za/sites/Departments/Public-works-and-infrastructure/Pages/Load-Shedding.aspx
<Kilos> look 
<Kilos> you the chair remember
<inetpro> tis a gamble sir
<inetpro> I'm scheduled for loadshedding, but who knows
<Kilos> what area are you then
<inetpro> is it important?
<Kilos> well i want to make sure that you will be here
<Kilos> oh ya forgot fone
<Kilos> edge is fine for irc
<inetpro> ai!
 * inetpro just told him
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm scheduled for loadshedding, but who knows
<inetpro> maybe they don't, maybe they do
<Kilos> ai! you so cheeky
<Kilos> i want to inform them that we need you at that time
<Kilos> and of course it is important
<inetpro> there's nothing cheeky about it, I simply do not know what the future holds
<inetpro> Kilos: I forgot one thing
<Kilos> oh i thought you were clairvoyant
<inetpro> perhaps I can still try via MTN
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> my daughter has MTN
 * inetpro will test later tonight
<Kilos> ok then ty for your input sir
<inetpro> Kilos: now I just need to make a plan with light on the keyboard... using a torch gets tricky
<Kilos> i am gonna try leds fed from usb
<Kilos> i have some leds from a bust infra red massager
<Kilos> load shedding huh!
<Kilos> hi superfly  ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<superfly> hi Kilos, ThatGraemeGuy
 * superfly hasn't had any Load Shedding the last few days
<Kilos> lucky you, sshhhh dont let them hear
<ThatGraemeGuy> because City of Cape Town has their s**t together :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> eskom says stage 3, CoCT says nah, we've got extra, we'll do stage 1
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> we just did stage 1
<Kilos> 1 1/2 hours
<ThatGraemeGuy> I'm referring to yesterday
<ThatGraemeGuy> eskom stage 1 now, city of cape town says nah we have extra, no load shedding, enjoy your lights cape town peeps
<Kilos> hahaha
<jan_> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Langjan  
<jan_> you ok afte sitting in the dark?
<Kilos> lol ya just cold
<Kilos> how are you sir?
<Kilos> what did you break?
<Kilos> hehe
<jan_> fine thks, glad the days are growing longer again
<Kilos> whew but so slow
<jan_> broke my geyswer, heating water by the fireplace 
<Kilos> eish
<jan_> geyser
<Kilos> i understan most typos
<Kilos> i also have old cold fingers
<jan_> replacing with solar, happening tomorrow
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> costly though
<jan_> oh, mine are warm and sensitive, its the brain regulating thats rusty
<Kilos> lol
<jan_> well it pays for itself in about 2 years, after that your in the green
<Kilos> electricity as well or only water?
<jan_> both, but I am told you hardly ever switch on
<jan_> oh sorry
<Kilos> switch on what?
<Kilos> who told you that????
<jan_> misunderstood, only water, heating via solar or switch on for electricity
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> yes with our sun you should be fine
<jan_> normal geyser, replaced by insurance, I only pay for the solar part
<Kilos> cool
<jan_> no hot!
<jan_> yea, and cool!
<Kilos> lol ou man thats a new word for great
<Kilos> you havent read my wiki page
<jan_> Ja eks darem nie so oud nie, leer by die kinders die nuwe goeters
<jan_> no, link? 
<Kilos> i said there ive even learned to say cool when it has nothing to do with temperature
<Kilos> sjoe
<jan_> Like its cool when it's hot
<Kilos> haha
<jan_> Link to wiki page plse
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kilos
<Kilos> i had to open a browser to search for it
<Kilos> other peeps remember theirs
<jan_> Hey Kilos that site is really cool. Did not know about your injury, great to see how you have recovered and not taken it lying down. 
<Kilos> oh my
<MaNI> ThatGraemeGuy, what I'd like to know is why they haven't done it before then, I mean its not like steenbraas popped up out of nowhere its 40 years old :p
<Kilos> i lay down for years
<MaNI> also is 160MW really enough to cover the amount of power eskom wanted to recover from capetown in stage 3, it seems low
<MaNI> if all capetown needs to stop load shedding is 160MW why haven't they built a 160MW solar farm yet :p
<MaNI> story is cool but it leaves me somewhat confused
<jan_> Meant it figuratively speaking. Lying down. The last part is over my head, how to add comments. Why do the Linux peeps make things so damn complicated? 
<Kilos> haha thats hard work Langjan  
<Kilos> you have to edit the page
<Kilos> but that page was made for when i applied for membership
<jan_> Well it says add below - you edit from the top menu!
<Kilos> im lost
<Kilos> MaNI  confused?
<MaNI> Kilos, http://www.fin24.com/Economy/Eskom/Cape-Town-beats-evening-load-shedding-peak-20150621
<MaNI> the city of capetown loadshedding thing ThatGraemeGuy was talking about
<Kilos> its all about money
<Kilos> if everyone wasnt so money hungry the cities would have their own power going by now
<inetpro> oh Kilos, my 3GB purchased this afternoon expires on Fri, 31 Jul 2015
<Kilos> yay ty inetpro  
<Kilos> im glad they dropped the night surfer thing 
<inetpro> Kilos: me also to be honest
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> but it was useful for the kids
<Kilos> ya we not owls
<Kilos> do they stay up to use it?
<jan_> Hi Kilos  the @ SIG @ thing does not work. I give up trying to contribute to Linux forums, the others are straightforward.   
<Kilos> inetpro  please help Langjan  
<inetpro> well, early mornings they could go mad... within reason
<inetpro> which often doesdn't stay within reason obviously
<jan_> ek het gese wat ek wil vir nou, gaan noe skottelgoed was en slaap
<inetpro> hence me running out of data very quickly too often
<Kilos> mooi om jan
<Kilos> lekker werk en slaap warm
<jan_> Lekker slaap kilos
<jan_> dankie moi loop
<inetpro> good evening oom jan_
<Kilos> dankie
<inetpro> oh and good night
<jan_> 'night inetpro 
<Kilos> dont be so scarce old man
<jan_> see you around shortly, I hope
<Kilos> meeting tuesday night
<jan_> wont be here sorry
<Kilos> np
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> go safe where ever you are
<jan_> wats np?
<Kilos> no problem
<jan_> Thanks Kilos in Pretoria with the kids
<Kilos> enjoy
<jan_> thks
<Kilos> hi smile  
<smile> Hi! :)
<smile> I got ownership of the GitHub project VLC Lyrics Finder
<smile> :-D
<Kilos> is that good
<smile> Thats great! :-D
<smile> Its like having no boss
<Kilos> well done then
<smile> :-D
<smile> I accomplished a lot today while I did not do a lot :-O
<smile> More goals reached than what I held for possible in one day
<Kilos> thats the way to get ahead
<smile> Yes! Now I still need to find a girlfriend :-P
<inetpro> tomorrow is another day
<inetpro> good night everyone
<smile> And get a student job
<smile> Night!
<Kilos> night inetpro  sleep tight
<smile> I still have over 2500 bookmarks, Kilos 
<Kilos> get the job first
<Kilos> girlfriend once you are established
<smile> I will try. ;-)
<Kilos> lol
<smile> :-D
<Kilos> Maaz  seen confluency
<Maaz> Kilos: confluency was last seen 1 month, 25 days, 5 hours, 11 minutes and 18 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-04-27 08:30:25 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-06-17 09:53:51 PDT
<smile> Okay lets make tuesday job hunting day
<smile> Maaz seen gremble
<Maaz> smile: gremble was last seen 1 day, 23 hours, 4 minutes and 15 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-06-19 14:37:50 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-06-19 16:47:24 PDT
<Kilos> sjoe
<smile> I miss gremble
<smile> He was going to help me
<Kilos> he is most likely busy somewhere
<smile> Probably. But the help I need probably takes only 10 minutes
<smile> He would translate a few sentences for me 
<Kilos> he also house sits for peeps with no internet
<Kilos> to what language?
<smile> How old is he?
<superfly> o_0 there are people who have no internet!?!?!
<superfly> GASP
<Kilos> i suppose close to 30
<Kilos> lol
<smile> From English to Afrikaans. But I asked him and he said yes so I will poke him again :)
<Kilos> maybe 25 i forget
<smile> Not 20 like me
<smile> :-P
<Kilos> or paste it and ill try
<superfly> smile: how long is it?
<smile> A few texts
<smile> 15 or so
<smile> Very small ones
<smile> You should checkout http://github.com/Smile4ever/VLC-Lyrics-Finder and scroll to the bottom
<Kilos> sjoe
<smile> Whats the matter? :)
<Kilos> do you want to translate lyrics
<smile> Nope
<smile> Just the interface
<smile> I will show you a screenshot later
<smile> ;-)
<Kilos> what project vlc trnas?
<Kilos> trans
<Kilos> smile  ^^
<smile> ? :-O
<Kilos> well it asked what project i want to join
<Kilos> https://www.transifex.com/connect/projects/
<smile> Vlc lyrics finder
<smile> :)
<Kilos> it doesnt show there
<Kilos> got it
<smile> :-D
<Kilos> do you see me there
<Kilos> why you come with this stuff so late at night
<smile> You can do it tomorrow, too :-P and you dont even have to do it :)
<smile> I cant because my pc is off :-P but I guess you joined the right project
<Kilos> i will look at it tomorrow but trying to get the registration done before i leave
<smile> You just need to confirm your email thats all
<Kilos> ok then see you tomorrow
<Kilos> i joined the afrikaans team but think its only me there
<smile> Thats correct.
<smile> :)
<Kilos> lol
<smile> You are the only one
<smile> There is no team yet
<smile> :-D
<Kilos> oh my
<smile> Because you are the only one
<smile> :)
<smile> For Afrikaans
<Kilos> lol
<smile> There is a team that contains all translators though
<Kilos> nono i just wanted to see what you want translated
<Kilos> would have been easier if you just pasted the text you wanted done
<Kilos> this joining and stuff sjoe
<smile> Sorry :-P
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> see you tomorrow then
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<smile> Good night :)
<smile> Slaapwel :)
#ubuntu-za 2016-06-20
<magespawn> good morning
<thatgraemeguy> morninga
<thatgraemeguy> *mornings
<magespawn> hi tha
 * thatgraemeguy gets back into bed and tries again
<magespawn> hi thatgraemeguy 
<magespawn> stay there, work from home
<theblazehen> morning
<magespawn> good morning
<anton_may> morning
<inetpro> goeie more
<inetpro> yikes!
<inetpro> just a single AA battery is enough to run the world’s first 1,000-core processor http://mybroadband.co.za/news/hardware/168845-the-worlds-first-1000-core-processor.html
<inetpro> and called the “KiloCore” chip
<inetpro> Kilos, waar is jy?
<sakhi> Morning #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> greetings all.power just came on
<magespawn> load shedding of fault? hi Kilos 
<Kilos> most likely bad connections where they have strung aluminium wires to replace copper, to try stop thefy magespawn 
<Kilos> poor crimping jobs or something
<magespawn> the guys will just steal the aluminium
<andrewlsd_q> \o  Hi all.
<magespawn> hi andrewlsd_q 
<andrewlsd_q> am trying Quassel web interface
<superfly> andrewlsd_q: ah, I tried that. it's not bad.
<superfly> Kilos: ai. http://mybroadband.co.za/news/energy/168803-gauteng-power-outages-are-here-to-stay.html
 * theblazehen considers getting an UPS
<andrewlsd_q> ... or move a little closer to Koeberg power station ;-)
<theblazehen> Eh. Almost never get load shedded. But just in case.. gotta get that reddit.com/r/uptimeporn
<theblazehen> http://linx.home.theblazehen.com/5ax4oakm.ext
<theblazehen> Note: this used to be a VM, to explain the large amount of restarts, and low average uptime
 * andrewlsd_q watches theblazehen do a "netinstall" of Xenial server
 * qwebirc49051 greets all
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos !
<pavlushka> and every one ahoy
<andrewlsd_q> ahoy pavlushka
<superfly> andrewlsd_q: are you coming to DebConf at all?
<qwebirc49128> Hello
<theblazehen> hey qwebirc49128, superfly
<superfly> sup qwebirc49128, theblazehen
<andrewlsd_q> superfly: I am yip.
<andrewlsd_q> superfly: I am yip. (attending Debconf)
<Kilos> lol  hi guys
<Kilos> what the added q now andrewlsd_q 
<andrewlsd_q> Hi Kilos, it's my connection via quassel
<Kilos> ah
<andrewlsd_q> so, since I'm not actually always present, I thought I'd rather test with a visibly different nick.
<Kilos> thank heavens for tab complete
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> so the bouncer thing works
<andrewlsd> yip
<andrewlsd> Am using same quassel web interface that theblazehen showed us a few days ago
<Kilos> ok
<andrewlsd> and have wrapped it in "Franz", so that I have all my chat clients in one again.  (like I used to with Kopete)
<andrewlsd> ... in KDE3.
<Kilos> sjoe
<andrewlsd> whatsapp, skype (text-only), Google Hangouts, Rocket Chat and this IRC.
<Kilos> i dont enjoy them all in one place
<andrewlsd> each has its own tab
<Kilos> i like apartheid for irc client
<andrewlsd> haha.
<andrewlsd> wife and kids are home. Time to disconnect. "See you" again soon
<Kilos> inetpro how is your friend that had the bike accident?
<magespawn> chat later all/ home time
<sakhi> cheers cheers
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> Power stable the rest of the day?
<Kilos> yeah some drunk hit a pole in the early morning hours 
<magespawn> always something like that happening
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> this was about 4ks from here as well
<Kilos> im happy we are in a dead end road so no traffic here
<magespawn> or rather less traffic
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> only 2 houses past us to the end 
<magespawn> i am off to bed, early night for me
<magespawn> good night all
<Kilos> night magespawn 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2016-06-21
<tareq> Hello there, this is tareq from Bangladesh
<Kilos> morning everybody and ghostly forms as well
<theblazehen> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen inetpro 
<Kilos> aparently pta block off from all sides
<Kilos> hope inetpro is ok
<theblazehen> Really? 
<theblazehen> What's happening?
<Kilos> marches
<theblazehen> Hmm
<pavlushka> Ahoy!
<Kilos> just saw whatsapps sis gets, fires everywhere
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> hows pavlushka today
<pavlushka> still on loan, and on irssi
<Kilos> ill be in and out today with outside work
<Kilos> again
<pavlushka> good
<dlPhreak> Good morning.
<pavlushka> Have a nice day everyone, :)
<Kilos> hi dlPhreak 
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> ohi inetpro all ok
<Kilos> ?
<inetpro> all good thanks
<chesedo> morning all
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<inetpro> Kilos: friend in hospital is not giving up yet, still in induced coma but they tell us he's improving now
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> was very bad over the weekend with blood pressure too low for doctors to do anything
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> but they are now able to feed him through the nose
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> hi tareq 
<tareq> Hi Kilos
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<tareq> I'm from Bangladesh, 1:42 PM here
<magespawn> brb
<theblazehen> hi andrewlsd
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: BTW you can set quassel to set your status as away when you quit the client
<theblazehen> Well, not sure if you can do that in the web client
<magespawn> good afternoon
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: yip, can do it from web client, via Configuration --> Identities.
<andrewlsd> afternoon magespawn
<theblazehen> hi magespawn, andrewlsd. Cool
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> evening all
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> where would one get this cable
<Kilos> 80 pin centronics sca-2 connector 
<Kilos> for a scsi drive
<pavlushka> evening every one!
<theblazehen> Hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> heya theblazehen !
<pavlushka> :)
<Kilos> hi theblazehen pavlushka 
<theblazehen> Hey Kilos 
<Kilos> you guys that know about older servers, how did they connect this drive?
<Kilos> http://www.cnet.com/products/seagate-cheetah-10k-7-300gb-ultra320-scsi-80-pin/
<Kilos> did they plug directly into servers or did they use cables
<Kilos> hi Rynomster long time no see
<pavlushka> ahoy Kilos ! ask theblazehen , :p
<Kilos> lol im sure he has seen my query
<Kilos> he miht be too young
<Kilos> might
<theblazehen> Kilos: yeah, too young :/
<Kilos> i think inetpro would know or guys that have run older servers
<magespawn> later all hoe time
<magespawn> home time too
<Kilos> toods magespawn 
<pavlushka> Kilos: I think for that, there should be some empty slot in the disk array system.
<Kilos> aha, now i want to find a way to connect it to a pc
<pavlushka> Kilos: and you should be able to add the disk like you do for pcs.
<Kilos> thats what i want to do but it has a differnt connector to ide drives
<Kilos> kinda like an old printer connection
<pavlushka> Kilos: serial pins with 3 rows?
<Kilos> 2 rows
<pavlushka> 2 even rows?
<pavlushka> Kilos: I mean the pins are same in numbers and in placement.
 * pavlushka guess' its SATA port
<Kilos> no man
 * pavlushka guess' its PATA port
<Kilos> its wide like an ide
<Kilos> bottom end tapers in
<pavlushka> Kilos: can you upload screenshots? :p
<Kilos> i can take a picture but maybe can find a pic online
<pavlushka> Kilos: sorry for the hassels and sorry for being stupid, it makes me angry to me, :(
<pavlushka> *with me
<Kilos> no man
<theblazehen> pavlushka: it's SCSI 
<Kilos> yes
<pavlushka> theblazehen: but it has SCA-2 HDD connector, then the motherboard must have that that port or Kilos has to use some sca-2 to pata/sata converter.
<Kilos> it takes a funny adapter i see here https://www.amazon.com/ST3300007LC-1-300gb-80pin-Dell-labeled/dp/B006TZGT8M/177-7033999-6134558?ie=UTF8&creative=395105&creativeASIN=B006TZGT8M&linkCode=df0&ref_=asc_df_B006TZGT8M4371314&smid=A3O6GNX9CB6SWD&tag=cnetmp15-20
<Kilos> hmm... tv2 news gonna show pta probs today
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> didnt show 1% of whats going on
<theblazehen> Kilos: Did you hear?
<theblazehen> They not gonna show the violence stuff on tv
<theblazehen> "Because they don't want people to get ideas from it"
<Kilos> oh yes ty for the reminder
<theblazehen> Found my motherboard speaker, but now it beeps at the wrong frequecny :/
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> where was it theblazehen ?
<theblazehen> Kilos: Between some wires of pc.. :/
<theblazehen> Was between 2 wire groups of one cable kinda thing
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> not clever to hide things when half asleep
<theblazehen> Kilos: Yeah..
<theblazehen> Wasn't even trying to hide it
<Kilos> and safe places are the worst places to hide things
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> Yeah, that's the truth :)
<inetpro> good evening
<gremble> Good evening
<Kilos> hi gremble inetpro 
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<Kilos> sjoe you are a noisy bunch
<Kilos> spose i should sleep
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2016-06-22
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> morning all
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<anton_may> mornings
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy anton_may 
<anton_may> Kilos
<anton_may> So, I'm now in the process of finding a different hosting company. I cannot take this crap from Neotel anymore.
<thatgraemeguy> *cough* *cough*
<thatgraemeguy> I heard Hetzner are pretty good. o:-)
<anton_may> lol can you guys do fibre?
 * pavlushka coughs too
<anton_may> yea looking at hetner and teraco
<pavlushka> Morning every one!
<thatgraemeguy> not sure what "do fibre" means exactly but probably yes
<thatgraemeguy> we also became a JINX peering point recently
<anton_may> well our internet access at the office. We have fibre from Neotel, 10 Meg, but getting only 6Meg
<thatgraemeguy> then you need another ISP not another hosting company :)
<anton_may> and then hosting at the Neotel DC in Midrand
<anton_may> well both
<thatgraemeguy> ah, so maybe you need both :)
<thatgraemeguy> we aren't an ISP, just hosting
<thatgraemeguy> stick to what you're good at, and be the absolute best ;-)
<anton_may> after that inspirational quote, where is your hosting?
<thatgraemeguy> samrand
<anton_may> hetzner?
<thatgraemeguy> https://hetzner.co.za/data-centre/
<thatgraemeguy> yeah
<anton_may> which backbone are you guys on?
<thatgraemeguy> EOH Carrier Services and Internet Solutions are our primary bandwidth providers
<thatgraemeguy> https://hetzner.co.za/data-centre/ ;-)
<thatgraemeguy> also https://hetzner.co.za/colocation/
 * anton_may wipes the sleep from his eyes
<thatgraemeguy> :-D
<anton_may> so you jinx peering too now?
<thatgraemeguy> https://hetzner.co.za/news/jinx-now-available-at-hetzner/
<anton_may> and you don't do managed firewall services?
<thatgraemeguy> mmm not that I'm aware of, let me double-check
<thatgraemeguy> that's a nope
<anton_may> kewl 
<anton_may> so i can plonk my tik and managed it mysqlf
<thatgraemeguy> I'll try and find out if its anywhere on the wish list
<anton_may> no don't want ti
<anton_may> it
<anton_may> ffs can't type today
<thatgraemeguy> yeah, in colo you get a rack or half rack and an internet connection and you manage the contents yourself
<Kilos> dont get so excited anton_may 
<thatgraemeguy> we just make sure your internet stays live and your A/B power feeds stay online
<anton_may> awesome.....you don't know how much crap i've had with Neotel Kilos
<theblazehen> thatgraemeguy: For co location it mentions "Traffic: R2.20 per GB (optional)" What is the base amount of traffic available for it?
<anton_may> yea we ave about 1.2 - 1.5 tb a month in bw
<thatgraemeguy> theblazehen: honestly I'm not sure, I'm not directly involved in the colo side. I'd suggest you drop an email to sales@hetzner.co.za with any queries, I'd rather you get answers from those in the know than me providing information that's likely to be incorrect
<thatgraemeguy> I do this stuff: https://hetzner.co.za/custom-hosting/
<theblazehen> thatgraemeguy: Ok, ty
<andrewlsd> Morning all
<chesedo> morning all
<anton_may> Well going Hetzner will effectively drop our prices as well with 2/3
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd chesedo 
<andrewlsd> hi Kilos
<andrewlsd> \o
<andrewlsd> Morning peeps, last night I attended a Kubernetes 1.2 presentation and came across "zatech" slack team. Interesting set of channels there (and the IRC bridge is enabled).  Just sharing that random bit of info, in case anyone here might also find it interesting
<magespawn> anton_may: i may be able to help with the fibre, where are you?
<magespawn> or more to the point where do you need the fibre?
<anton_may> We are in Randburg
<Kilos> i be go to hospital for meds
<Kilos> bbl
<inetpro> good luck Kilos
<inetpro> good mornings everyone
<Kilos> ty inetpro be good
<theblazehen> Why can't stuff be consistently broken, so that I can try find the problem :(
<magespawn> ahh, the intermittent problem, fun times
<paddatrapper> Morning everyone
<magespawn> hi paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> how you doing magespawn?
<theblazehen> It's fixed now :(
<theblazehen> hey paddatrapper, magespawn
<magespawn> good and you paddatrapper?
<paddatrapper> I'm good thanks, cold
<magespawn> hey theblazehen, like Kilos says make notes.
<theblazehen> magespawn: Nothing to note..  Literally tried to do thing couple times, kept failing, then it worked, and kept working. I need to break it in the same way again so I can get to root cause
<theblazehen> I didn't even turn it off and on again
<magespawn> do you know how you broke it in the first place? that is usually the trick
<magespawn> that only applies to windows
<theblazehen> magespawn: Didn't do anything different than before or after. And I fixed postfix once by rebooting. Spent couple hours trying to fix it before the reboot.. From what I could tell, environment was exactly same before and afterthe reboot
<theblazehen> Literally said give me 10 containers, it would give me bewteen 3 and 7 ones, then it started making them all work
<theblazehen> And before it was failing on node 1, then node 2, then node 1 and 2 sometimes, then none of them
<magespawn> there is a bug in the system, might even be a real bug
<theblazehen> Well, we got a new version that fixed the one bug. But openshift origin is a pretty biggish system..
<gremble> Good morning
<theblazehen> hi gremble
<gremble> How are you theblazehen 
<theblazehen> Good and you gremble?
<gremble> I am well thank you
<thatgraemeguy>       [====>................]  resync = 24.0% (234413376/976509952) finish=14.9min speed=826772K/sec
<thatgraemeguy> nice
<Rynomster> hey Kilos :) decided to idle here again :)
<thatgraemeguy> so this morning around 09:20 or so I got several PMs that were actually messages said here on the channel. anyone else?
<theblazehen> thatgraemeguy: What are you building the RAID on? PCI-e SSDs?
<theblazehen> What raid level?
<thatgraemeguy> SSDs of some sort, I'm not a hardware nerd
<thatgraemeguy> oh sorry, 4 in RAID10
<magespawn> sorry no thatgraemeguy altough it looks like you got one from me
<thatgraemeguy> yeah :-)
<thatgraemeguy> very confused
<magespawn> lets see just experimneting quickly
<magespawn> just tried /msg without a name to see if that would do it but apperently not
<magespawn> still confused
<superfly> thatgraemeguy: using Quasseldroid?
<thatgraemeguy> no
<thatgraemeguy> yeah it was PMs from 4 or 5 people, so I dont think it was something on their side
<thatgraemeguy> perhaps server-side, or znc hiccup
<thatgraemeguy> meh, no biggie
<pavlushka> hello everyone!
<theblazehen> hey pavlushka
<pavlushka> Heya theblazehen
<Kilos> home at last
<Kilos> need food and tea
<Kilos> wbb
<pavlushka> Kilos, sure
<pavlushka> So what's up theblazehen?  broke my fast a while, feels like dead tired.
<theblazehen> pavlushka: Eh, not much, and you?
<magespawn> later all home time
<nlsthzn> Greetings to all in ZA land
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> uncle Kilos , hope you are well :)
<Kilos> kida ty nlsthzn and you guys?
<nlsthzn> alive and kicking... I start working again tomorrow, sat on my arse for a month doing nothing 
<Kilos> wow
<nlsthzn> annual leave... nothing out of the ordernary
<Kilos> thats a horrible word to spell
<Kilos> Maaz spell ordinary
<Maaz> Kilos: Yup, that's a word all right
<nlsthzn> spell checking not working it seems
<Kilos> i dont use it, it dries me mad and does nothing to help ones spelling
<Kilos> beter om te soek in die dikpens merrie om woorde reg te leer spel
 * nlsthzn has no idea what that meant :p
<Kilos> dictionary
<Kilos> if you have to hunt for a word you remember it normally
<Kilos> hi NaSb 
<nlsthzn> my issue is when you don't know how to spell a word, how do you find it to know how to spell it
<nlsthzn> :p
<Kilos> ask maaz
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i go eat
<NaSb> Hello kilos
<inetpro> eh Kilos, time to stop eating now, else you get fat
<inetpro> good mornings 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ate full  but cant drink  enough
<Kilos> one small cup tea this morning till we got home
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Kilos> oh bushtech wb
<superfly> hi Kilos
<chesedo> hi superfly, do you by any change have experience with Harp (much like nikola but js)
<chesedo> *?
<superfly> negative
<chesedo> ok
 * chesedo is thinking about using it for Ubuntu4Hope's site as it seems simplier than nikola
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
 * theblazehen will be afk for a couple days probably. Night all
#ubuntu-za 2016-06-23
<pavlushka> Morning ZA!
<Langjan> G'morning guys, are you ready to sing Happy Birthday when kilos logs in?
<pavlushka> Langjan: man really? I am on my toes
<Langjan> Good!
<Langjan> Happy birthday Kilos 
<pavlushka> A very very Happy birthday to Kilos
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> ty very much guys
<Langjan> May God bless and keep you for many more healthy and happy years 
<Kilos> ty Langjan 
<Kilos> i actually feel older today
<Langjan> and lovely trips to the land of Oz
<pavlushka> Kilos: Langjan said my part, :p
<Kilos> battled to sleep last night'
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> ai, count sheep, why they there?
<Kilos> haha mind just didnt want to switch off
<Kilos> ill try make up some today
<Kilos> got a whole pile of meds yesterday so hopefully flu ends soon
<Kilos> Langjan is dit ook dik met die mis daar
<Kilos> cant see 50 meters here
<Langjan> Clear as a bell in Bela-Bela 
<Kilos> wow
<Langjan> warm in warmbad
<Kilos> lucky
<Langjan> sonskyn en die dae word langer
<Kilos> we were about 3 last night
<Kilos> but misty mornings maybe 4 days a week
<Langjan> wow! who were the lucky girls in the threesome? no wonder you did not sleep...
<Kilos> haha 3°c man
<Langjan> Al with degrees? Wow!
<Langjan> an educated bunch
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> Temp is 11° outside now
<Kilos> 12°c inside now
<Langjan> Sjoe! At least you should have a clear, sunny day when the mist clears 
<Langjan> How is Debs, results of tests?
<thatgraemeguy> morning all
<thatgraemeguy> Happy birthday Oom! :-D
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy ty sir
<Kilos> waiting to hear from debs Langjan she went for biopsy today
<Kilos> last was t just to see the specialist to get him to send her for biopsy
<Kilos> sigh
<Langjan> Ai, thinking of you and her, we pray things will pan out well. 
<Kilos> thank you so much
<pavlushka> Its your day Kilos, enjoy!, see you guys!
<Kilos> ty pavlushka  be good
<Langjan> So its 64 or 65 today?
<Kilos> 65
<Langjan> Ok nog lekker jonk ne?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> only 5 official years left
<Kilos> 3 score and ten
<Langjan> Nee man, die mense word deesdae oud. 90 is algemeen
<Kilos> nee nee ek kry te koud elke winter
<Langjan> Trek Bosveld-toe, dis 19° hier in die huis 
<Langjan> Hier kan jy bokke tel en dan biltong maak
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Kilos, are you getting forgetful in your old age?
<Kilos> what did i forget Langjan 
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> nono
<Langjan> to ask what broke...
<Kilos> i know you came to greet not because you broke something
<Langjan> Ah, 'cause of all the degrees, very intelligent 
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> you know everyone is evil
<Langjan> Lmga, OK my good friend, have a lovely biffday 
<Kilos> schools sell their old pcs when they upgrade but dont remove admin passwords first
<Kilos> ty sir you have a good day too
<Kilos> now i must use ubuntu to remove it
<Langjan> thks Kilos 
<Langjan> how do you do that?
<Langjan> wipe the drive?
<Kilos> ill give you the link
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/3-ways-to-reset-the-forgotten-windows-administrator-password/
<Kilos> Reset Windows Admin Password with Ubuntu
<Kilos> you can do it with a live dvd
<Langjan> Very good to know, thks
<Kilos> yw
<Langjan> Mooi dag, cheers Kilos 
<Kilos> tata nou dankie
<chesedo> morning all
<chesedo> and happy bDay oom Kilos
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<Kilos> ty chesedo 
<chesedo> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<Kilos> Maaz large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<chesedo> Maaz: and cake
<Maaz> Here is a large cake for the birthday boy.
<Kilos> Maaz botsnack
<Maaz> YAY someone cares about me too!
<chesedo> Kilos: where are all the others today?
<Kilos> i have no idea chesedo 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for chesedo and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> oh my wordle! do people really still use websites that require java plugins?
<inetpro> clearly they do, one of them being http://www.wordle.net/create
<inetpro> and when it suddenly no longer works it becomes my problem
<inetpro> who broke it?
<superfly> Me! 
<inetpro> superfly: please fix it
<inetpro> wordle, if you are listening here, please fix your "Application Blocked by Java Security"
<inetpro> oops... I guess they would not be in here
<superfly> inetpro: press Alt+F4 to refresh, and you'll see I've fixed it. 
<inetpro> haha :-)
 * inetpro likes that solution
<inetpro> "The application that you are running is blocked because the application does not comply with security guidelines implemented in Java 7 Update 51." https://www.java.com/en/download/help/java_blocked.xml
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> hi inetpro superfly 
 * paddatrapper waves
<paddatrapper> Really nice day this side 
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> How things Kilos? 
<Kilos> ok ty and you lad?
<Kilos> head thumping but thats life
<inetpro> time to get rid of Java and stop all this madness
<superfly> Kilos: happy birthday! 
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<inetpro> Baie geluk oom Kilos!
<inetpro> we hope to see you here for many years to come, there's no retiring from here
<Kilos> dankie inetpro 
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> you and pavel gonna force me into old age
<Kilos> even thinking of applying for position in loco council
<magespawn> good day all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Rynomster> Happy birthdayh Kilos
<Kilos> ty Rynomster 
<magespawn> hey Kilos, is jy nou oud, of nog steeds jong?
<Kilos> ek weet regtig nie
<Kilos> vandag voel ek oud want kop klap maar gister was ek nog jonk
<Kilos> got a terrible xp issue
<Kilos> not xp its self but the minute i put a cd in the pc reboots
<magespawn> that sounds more likely a hardware problem
<Kilos> yes but it isnt the cdrom
<Kilos> there is a clicking sound like a relay trying to choose what to boot from
<Kilos> hehe
<MaNL> sounds like power supply perhaps
<MaNL> or is this a laptop?
<paddatrapper> Happy birthday Kilos
<Kilos> ty paddatrapper 
<magespawn> Kilos really sound like that cdrom is faulty and HAPPY BIRTHDAY
<Kilos> ty magespawn no i tried another one
<Kilos> superfly QA died
<Kilos> and good evening
<superfly> Kilos: yes, I'm rebooting the box -- updates
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> not nagging, just saying
<superfly> Kilos: QA should be up soon
<Kilos> ty sir
<magespawn> maybe the cable to the motherborad or the motherboard itself
<Kilos> im busy checking
<Kilos> will be interesting to find
<Kilos> its an ide dvdrom magespawn , im thinking of trying a sata one there tomorrow. im sure they must have different controllers
<magespawn> home time chat later all
<inetpro> Kilos: you feeling better yet?
<Kilos> not yet inetpro 
<Kilos> been a tough day
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> might be some of the meds causing it
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<Kilos> im still here inetpro 
<inetpro> Maaz: make it extra strong for oom Kilos
<Maaz> inetpro: Sorry...
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> you heard me
<inetpro> we can't celebrate a birthday without coffee and cake
<Kilos> oh ya
<inetpro> oops, cake... where do we find that?
<Kilos> someone did a cake thing this morning
<inetpro> oh nice
<Kilos> Maaz and cake
<Maaz> Here is a large cake for the birthday boy.
<Kilos> hehe 2 cakes in one day
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier Kilos my vriend
<inetpro> Kilos: spend your fame and save your money
<inetpro> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> inetpro: Okay :-)
<Kilos> superfly would you like to be on the membership board from end july
<superfly> Kilos: membership board?
<Kilos> there where we approve new members
<superfly> oh. no. I need to slow down.
<Kilos> aw
<superfly> Kilos: next year you must come to DebConf
<superfly> (you should have this year too, but it's too late)
<Kilos> its only 3 meeting a month max, and normally one one
<Kilos> only one
<Kilos> inetpro we need more members
<Kilos> when you applying
<Kilos> and chesedo 
<inetpro> not today
<Kilos> before 31 july
<Kilos> ai!
<chesedo> Kilos: too swamped
<Kilos> ai!
 * chesedo was even suppose to try and help with DebConf
<inetpro> Kilos: patience
<Kilos> no man now membership board will be fullforanotheryear
<Kilos> ill haunt you if i kick the bucket before you are a member
<chesedo> Kilos: sounds like fun :D
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> my space bar is sticking, sigh
<Kilos> what a pain when mailing
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<theblazehen> Well, back sooner than expected. Things went better than I expected 
<superfly> theblazehen: where were you?
 * superfly is late to the party, as usual
<theblazehen> Hey superfly 
<theblazehen> Was at hospital. Now home 
<superfly> theblazehen: you ok?
<theblazehen> superfly: yeah, ty. Wisdom teeth really messed up
<superfly> ah
<superfly> thankfully I have space in my mouth for those. one of the fortunate few
<theblazehen> Booked off work for a week, so expected pain to be horrible. Better than I expected 
<theblazehen> Yeah
<theblazehen> Mine were at like 85 degree angle to other teeth. 
<theblazehen> Had to remove the ones next to it too as wisdom teeth were squashing them and breaking the bone (?), which would cause issues 
<theblazehen> And had to get rid of actual bone to get to parts of teeth
<superfly> eish
#ubuntu-za 2016-06-24
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> guten morgen
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<pavlushka> morning thatgraemeguy 
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<chesedo> morning magespawn Kilos thatgraemeguy pavlushka and others
<pavlushka> morning chesedo!
<Kilos> hi chesedo all good there
<chesedo> Kilos: yip and self?
<Kilos> okty
<Kilos> just dunno whats up spacebar
<Kilos> have to touch directly centre or it doesntwork
<chesedo> Kilos: guess we will have to get our twitter, g+, mail and what not messages out later today for the meeting next week..
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> where did this month go
 * chesedo hopes it went forward :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i go sort sheep
<thatgraemeguy> how do you sort them?
<thatgraemeguy> weight?
<thatgraemeguy> age?
<thatgraemeguy> height?
<thatgraemeguy> smell?
<Kilos> nono i meanmove ramsto onecamp fromtheir lockup kraal and then ewes to another camp
<Kilos> hehe
<thatgraemeguy> I know :-)
<Kilos> no hanky panky allowed atm
<Kilos> hahaha
<thatgraemeguy> I'm not that much of a city boy y'know
<Kilos> ohok
<Kilos> i didntknow
<thatgraemeguy> I once helped round up some sheep in the morning and then by afternoon we had fresh tails to throw on the braai for snacks ;)
<thatgraemeguy> wool and all. stick em under a pile of hot ashes for a little bit and the wool slips right off
<Kilos> i dont know what to do to fix this spacebar
<thatgraemeguy> yum yum, now I'm hungry thanks!
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> chops on legs
<magespawn> Kilos: space bar on the keyboard?
<magespawn> roast lamb with rosemary glaze
<Rynomster> omnomnom
<pavlushka> lol @ magespawn !
<Kilos> wbb gonna try fix space bar
<inetpro> good evenings
<pavlushka> Good Mornings inetpro , unless otherwise you are in a different time zone, :p
<pavlushka> other than your local
<pavlushka> morning
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> hoe gaan dit pavlushka?
 * pavlushka thinks inetpro drives him to google translate
<pavlushka> inetpro: I am fine, thanks, and you?
<inetpro> haha, you should know the language by now :-)
<pavlushka> study says women are good at learning new languages, and I am not a women so far
<pavlushka> :p
<magespawn> pavlushka: what language do you speak at home? hi by the way.
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> he speaks gibberish magespawn 
<pavlushka> magespawn: Bengali
<Kilos> looks like the stuff etched on pyramid walls
<Kilos> hyroglyphics
<Kilos> hehe
<pavlushka> lol
<inetpro> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<Kilos> had to repair space bar
<inetpro> Kilos: is it fixed now?
<magespawn> pavlushka: now that might be something to learn
<Kilos> yessir
<pavlushka> magespawn: if you think so, :)
<inetpro> Kilos: cool, else you should just use another character for space
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> thank heavens it fixed
<inetpro> you,can,always,learn,to,type,like,this
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> won't look as neat and certainly could get very confusing but...
<inetpro> you don't really need a space to survive
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> otherwise just go get yourself a new keyboard with all the money you saved with your travelling delays
<Kilos> if push comes to shove i can always login on desktop
<Kilos> magespawn it looks like this কি নাম রে ভাও 
<magespawn> Kilos be careful, you might jusr start an incident, you might have just insulted the whole country ;)
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> lol
<magespawn> brb
<gremble> Good afternoon
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<gremble> How are you Kilos 
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<Kilos> oops power gone
<Kilos> wbb
<pavlushka> Hello theblazehen !
 * superfly waves from DebCamp16 day 2
<magespawn> hey superfly camping out i see
<superfly> heh
<superfly> it's the hackfest that happens before DebConf
<magespawn> nice
 * magespawn is somewhat envious
<Kilos> hi tareq 
<Kilos> inetpro superfly and other kde users, can you give us an idea of what to write help files for on kde
<Kilos> what documentation needs to cover what topics
<tareq> hey
<tareq> i need some topic, so that it can help new users
<Kilos> tareq wants to write, to helps noobs
<tareq> in my personal blog, some forums
<Kilos> just be patient tareq they are all at work
<tareq> ok, no problem
<superfly> Honestly, you have two options: either contact the KDE team and find out from them, or just start by yourself.
<superfly> I'm not a good person to ask because I've been using KDE for more than 10 years.
<superfly> tareq: are your users new to KDE, or new to Linux as a whole?
<tareq> superfly: we have both
<tareq> I think at first I should target second group
<superfly> So for "I've used Windows all my life" people, I'd probably start with things like "how to set up your mouse to double-click like Windows"
<superfly> and potentially "where are my files" and "how do I get on the internet?"
<inetpro> https://community.kde.org/Get_Involved/documentation
<tareq> I think a new user should try kde based distro first
<superfly> I agree
<superfly> But KDE is still not very Windows-like beyond initial appearances
<tareq> unity, gnome shell not for them
<tareq> yea
<tareq> but appearances are key for noobs
<Kilos> tareq look at the above link, you could get some more ideas other than what the guys have said already
<Kilos> and dont forget to do english as well
<Kilos> i have my live help in this channel
<tareq> yea, now I need to get involved
<tareq> in documentation
<Kilos> enjoy
<tareq> I hope it will help me to get official membership
<tareq> :)
<Kilos> even translations help
<tareq> yea
<Kilos> they score on karma
<tareq> translation and documentation
<tareq> brb
<Kilos> ty superfly inetpro 
<theblazehen> Hey all. Happy birthday for yesterday Kilos :)
<tareq> Kilos, happy birthday
<Kilos> ty tareq 
<Kilos> ty theblazehen 
<Kilos> magespawn 
<Kilos> i need win advice please
<Kilos> got a crashed xp pc rotten with virii, cant make backup
<Kilos> but using ubuntu i can see about everything
<Kilos> is all the users data in documents and settings
<Kilos> and what else must i save to make it like it was , after i format and install xp again
<tareq> kilos: just copy all documents to another partition
<Kilos> is that all?
<tareq> or you can boot scan the drive
<tareq> using antivirus
<tareq> I would prefer boot scan using antivirus
<Kilos> using gufw?
<tareq> you can
<Kilos> cool ty
<Kilos> ill try to scan and see what happens
<Kilos> reinstall doesnt work because it keeps saying it cant find files
<tareq> Kilos: it would be better if you install avast in ubuntu
<Kilos> so i was going to format the drive
<tareq> then scan that drive
<tareq> using avast
<Kilos> i tried avast once in ubuntu and it didnt work
<Kilos> have they made a linux version now
<Kilos> one that works
<tareq> clamAV
<Kilos> oh yes 
<Kilos> i meant that not gufw
<Kilos> ty tareq let me give it a go
<tareq> good luck
<Kilos> ty
<tareq> its my pleasure :)
<magespawn> Gh%^23
<Kilos> huh
<magespawn> wrong keyboard
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> home time chat later all
<Kilos> go safe
<Kilos> wbb
<pavlushka> lol theblazehen , where were you yesterday?
<theblazehen> pavlushka: dentist. Removed wisdom teeth 
<pavlushka> hmm
<pavlushka> Kilos: having XP issue?
<Kilos> yeah another old ladies pc
 * Kilos waves to the noisy crowd
<tareq> hello kilos
<tareq> what is the update
<Kilos> havent got further than copying all documents and settings over to ubuntu tareq 
<Kilos> busy with another one that has psu prob
<Kilos> same as http://www.techspot.com/community/topics/inserting-cd-causes-system-reboot.51206/
<Kilos> then hunted through all other pcs for a psu thats right for it
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<pavlushka> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> pavlushka: Sure
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and pavlushka!
<pavlushka> Maaz, thanks, that was quick
<Maaz> pavlushka: I'll remember that
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2016-06-25
<Kilos> morning all
<paddatrapper> morning Kilos 
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper 
<Kilos> why must everyone with pc probs use windows
<Kilos> sigh
<theblazehen> Kilos: if they didn't use Windows they wouldn't have pc problems :)
<Kilos> lol
<paddatrapper> Kom op Bokke! 
<superfly> paddatrapper: what time you going in on Monday morning?
<paddatrapper> superfly: early. Aiming to be there at 8
<superfly> Cool. At which station do you get on?
<paddatrapper> Valsbaai 
<paddatrapper> superfly: ^
<superfly> paddatrapper: perfect. same here
<paddatrapper> Awesome :) 
<superfly> paddatrapper: on Friday I took the 0124 (6:53) and got there at 8 on the dot
<superfly> (including walk up from Rosebank to Fuller)
<paddatrapper> superfly: Ok cool. Then I reckon that will be the best on Monday too
<superfly> I hate getting up so early, but having a partner in crime definitely helps. paddatrapper, bring your laptop
<Kilos-> lol
<Kilos-> hi my fly
<superfly> hello Kilos- nice tail
<Kilos-> ooops
<paddatrapper> superfly: I know the feeling - have to be up at 6 everyday during the term. I'll have it with me for sure 
<superfly> paddatrapper: are you in #debconf on OFTC?
<paddatrapper> Yup
<superfly> paddatrapper: cool. did you see the official DC16 location guide? https://jonathancarter.org/files/debian/debconf/pollito-dc16-guide.pdf
<paddatrapper> I saw. Highvoltage did a very good job with it
<Kilos> say lo to highvoltage for me please guys
<paddatrapper> Will do Kilos
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> download asus drivers for xp from asus and get 6 virii as a bonus
<Kilos> and then have to register and pay $29 before it activates them
<Kilos> ai!
<superfly> Kilos: this is why I never install that OS
<Kilos> its an old lady superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: huh? you should never have to pay for drivers
<superfly> if you do, you're on the wrong site
<Kilos> oh
<superfly> Kilos: even more reason to install Ubuntu :-P
<Kilos> she battles with xp already and goes squint when i mention linux
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> how do you find correct drivers that work without a pc scan
<Kilos> i tried 4 audio drivers from drivers.com and not one works
<Kilos> i hate win
<Kilos> and i cant put linux on a pc with 128m ram
<Kilos> and the ram is ddr266 which you cant buy anymore
<Kilos> sigh
<superfly> Kilos: does XP have a device manager?
<Kilos> yes
<superfly> so open device manager and find out what devices you need drivers for
<superfly> Kilos: are you looking for audio drivers?
<Kilos> hdmi audio and graphics
<superfly> for a laptop?
<Kilos> nono p4 desktop
<superfly> what's the make and model of the motherboard, do you know?
<Kilos> asus
<Kilos> sec
<Kilos> asus p5vd2-vm s
<Kilos> asus p5vd2-vm/s
<Kilos> eish and i have 2 of them to do
<Kilos> and the asus site app that scans and checks says 22 missing drivers and it sommer installs chrome on its own then tells you chrome is no longer supported
<superfly> I found the motherboard page on the ASUS website
<Kilos> i have a few links to them
<superfly> Kilos: network card driver: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PFid=4&Level=5&Conn=4&ProdID=9&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true
<Kilos> one of them is the naughty one
<Kilos> lemme see
<Kilos> ok let me take that link to the desktop and try it ty sir
<superfly> Kilos: did you try downloading the drivers from this page? https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5VD2VM/HelpDesk_Download/
<Kilos> i think this one
<Kilos> https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwj4pam-38PNAhXJDMAKHejwBVAQFggnMAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.asus.com%2Fsupport%2FDownload%2F1%2F22%2F31%2F3%2FsrVhgh9xgvo85Xhw%2F24%2F&usg=AFQjCNF9o0LuOGtX8D5Usr6oR487tlaWxg&sig2=pTeF3JowSRdbfOsnVq3mJQ
<Kilos> deish
<Kilos> google found it
<Kilos> let me try your finds, ill feedback ty superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: try the second link first
<Kilos> ok ty
<Kilos> i was at realtech and got 4 that dont work
<Kilos> i must be very stupid or those downloads dont work anymore
<Kilos> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5VD2VM/HelpDesk_Download/
<Kilos> i think they dont support xp anymore
<Kilos> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PFid=4&Level=5&Conn=4&ProdID=9&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true
<Kilos> when you tick what os and then go down the list there is no download option
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Get to spend almost an entire week on ibid for DebCamp
<Kilos> w00000t
<Kilos> will be so lekker when we can use it to shorten links again
<Kilos> google links that is
<paddatrapper> I'll certainly try get it working properly
<Kilos> ty very much lad
<Kilos> and shake the fly's hand for me when you get on the train with him
<Kilos> only one here i have met face to face is the pro
<paddatrapper> If only SA was a little smaller...
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> or if i was about 20 years younger and still working
<Kilos> i sue to travel to stellenbosch 2 ride in 2 day footup trials nationals
<Kilos> s/sue/used
<Kilos> superfly your links dont work 
 * Kilos cries
<Kilos> the have stopped support for xp i think
<Kilos> Maaz tell magespawn that prob with rebooting when a cd was put in was caused by a faulty psu
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
<paddatrapper> They have definitely ended XP support,even Microsoft has
<Kilos> but they should still supply the drivers the swines
<Kilos> not everyone can afford modern pcs
<paddatrapper> But older pcs work with Linux much better than they do with Windows
<Kilos> nope not with 128m ram
<Kilos> xp was light
<Kilos> but ill try running kde live and see
<Kilos> i couldnt install unity with less than 640m ram
<Kilos> but that was on different pc so who knows
<Kilos> ai!
<paddatrapper> Kilos: oh wow. didn't realise it has THAT little RAM
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> xp is very ram thrifty
<paddatrapper> hehe. yeah
<Kilos> just got a fright here now
<Kilos> for some reason charger stopped working
<Kilos> so lappy died
<paddatrapper> Eish
<Kilos> battery only lasts 2 minutes
<paddatrapper> That's a pain...
<Kilos> yeah but they cost R1480 here
<paddatrapper> that's crazy!
<paddatrapper> Half the cost of a new laptop (roughly)
<Kilos> yip lenovo dont play in za
<Kilos> they $45 in aus
<paddatrapper> You'll have to grab one when you eventually get over there
<Kilos> that is the plan yes
<Kilos> maybe modify my large power supply that i built to charge car batteries and run other 1v stuff so it can supply 19v
<Kilos> 12v
<paddatrapper> Yeah
<paddatrapper> Alright I'm off
<paddatrapper> Cheers
<Kilos> night lad
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> fp
<Kilos> night/morning all. sleep well
#ubuntu-za 2016-06-26
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> sorry superfly and asus, after another try late at night the driver download worked
<pavlushka> hello every one!
<theblazehen> hey pavlushka
<pavlushka> ahoy theblazehen !
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos I'm glad to hear that
<Maaz> superfly: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> afternoon all of ya
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> Some people think 6:30 is too early to go to bed.. I think it's too late. lol
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i could sleep here
<theblazehen> Yeah. Went to bed 6:30, work up at like 8:10 this morning lol
<theblazehen> 1 hour 40 min sleep :/
<Kilos> ow
<superfly> paddatrapper: ping?
<paddatrapper> superfly: Hey
<superfly> paddatrapper: just wanted to co-ordinate with you for tomorrow morning. I can't say for certain what I'll be wearing, but I'll have my bag with me for sure. I'll PM you a picture so you know what to look out for.
<superfly> sjoe. 3.1megs, I'd better resize that
<paddatrapper> superfly: Cool. I'll be probably wearing chinos and a polo-shirt. Meet you on the track-side of the entrance way?
<superfly> paddatrapper: you mean on the platform?
<paddatrapper> Yeah, that's the word I was looking for... But close to the ticket office
<superfly> Cool, meet you there.
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2017-06-19
<chesedo> morning all
<paddatrapper> morning chesedo
<chesedo> hey paddatrapper, are you done with exams yet?
<paddatrapper> chesedo: only start next week... 
<paddatrapper> But I only have 3, so not too bad 
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> and welcome back chesedo
<inetpro> hope all went well with your exams
<paddatrapper> Hi inetpro
<inetpro> hi paddatrapper
<inetpro> why are you only starting to write so late? Most others I know are done by now
<paddatrapper> inetpro: we had a wonderful (/s) 6 month break at the end of last year thanks to the protests. It resulted in this year starting a month late, so exams are a month later than usual
<inetpro> eish!
<chesedo> ouch that a bad one
<nsnzero> good evening all
<andrewlsd> evening all
<Maaz> andrewlsd: By the way, inetpro on freenode told me "tell andrewlsd thanks for the link to http://pinet.org.uk/" 4 days, 23 hours, 30 minutes and 30 seconds ago
<inetpro> eh
<inetpro> welcome back andrewlsd
<andrewlsd> :-)
<inetpro> and good evening world
<andrewlsd> almost made it 5 days inetpro
<andrewlsd> 29 mins 30 seconds short of 5 days
<inetpro> haha
#ubuntu-za 2017-06-20
<chesedo> morning all
<inetpro> goeiemore
<chesedo> how is it going inetpro?
<Kilos> hi inetpro chesedo and everyone else
<chesedo> hi oom Kilos
<thatgraemeguy> hallo hallo
<inetpro> chesedo: all good and you?
<inetpro> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<chesedo> yes ty inetpro
<Kilos> sorry i spend lots of time catching UV's
<Kilos> every winter seems to be colder for me
<MaNI> wonder if 'liquid telecoms' will prove to be any less useless than neotel
<Kilos-> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2017-06-21
<Kilos> morning everyone. been struggling to repair an install when more than 5 packages in my archives were corrupt
<Kilos> but came right so i havent forgotten everything
<Kilos> ty inetpro superfly and others that taught me
<inetpro> Kilos-: nice to hear that, you are most welcome
<Kilos-> i am forever grateful ty inetpro 
#ubuntu-za 2017-06-22
<inetpro> good mornings everyone
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos as well :-)
<Kilos> morning everyone and inetpro as well hehe
<smile> good morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> how're you feeling today?
<Kilos> not too bad ty smile how are you?
<Kilos> getting some warmth in the sun is great in winter
#ubuntu-za 2017-06-23
<Kilos> morning all. and inetpro 
<CraigZim> Morning Kilos , how goes it?
<Kilos> hi CraigZim ok ty and you?
<CraigZim> all good thanks
<andrewlsd> (back from post StackClash patching)
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd 
<chesedo> morning Kilos CraigZim andrewlsd and all
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<chesedo> planning on enjoying the sun again today oom Kilos?
<andrewlsd> Hi chesedo :-)
<andrewlsd> Happy birthday Kilos :-)
<andrewlsd> (or at, least, google thinks it's your birthday)
<Kilos> thanks
<Kilos> yes i am a bit older than yesterday
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> is it Friday yet?
<inetpro> oh and hi to oom Kilos even as well
<inetpro> btw, looks like neology repositories are not so healthy at the moment
<inetpro> at least for trusty that is
<inetpro> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<inetpro> switched to za.archive and all is fine there
<andrewlsd> o/ inetpro
<Kilos-> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos-: wat's fout?
<CraigZim> not bad spelling for fault in Afrikaans?
<inetpro> CraigZim: yep, I was asking what is wrong
<Kilos-> die internet inetpro 
<Kilos-> getting tired of it now, and thse providers are doing nothing about tower upgrades
<Kilos-> they keep saying give us a couple of weeks, and started saying that months ago
<inetpro> Kilos-: ai!
<Kilos> ja ai! lol
<inetpro> wish I had a solution for that
<inetpro> so many opportunities in this country of ours, yet so many challenges as well
<nsnzero> good evening all
#ubuntu-za 2017-06-24
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> waar is oom Kilos vandag?
<squish102> any bitcoin (Ethereum) miners out there? running mining rig on ubuntu 
<squish102> looking for a nice dashboard when having many miners
<superfly> squish102: nope. Been thinking I must buy some Ethereum though
<Maaz> superfly: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell superfly good morning to you" 7 days, 2 hours, 19 minutes and 1 second ago
<squish102> superfly: i think buying it may be too late, might have peaked
<squish102> i'm starting small, only getting 4 gtx 1070's.
<squish102> 1070 is completely the wrong card, but you cannot buy amd cards at the moment, they only o ebay for 3x msrp
<squish102> on the plus side, i have free electricity, so everything mined is pure profit 
<chesedo> squish102: i think theblazehen showed his mining rig here once
<chesedo> oh and evening and good night all
#ubuntu-za 2017-06-25
<superfly> o/
#ubuntu-za 2018-06-18
<pavlushka> Kilos: o/
<Kilos> hi pavlushka
<Kilos> no Maaz, no QA, tough in africa
<Kilos> bot
<Kilos> such a noisy channel
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2018-06-19
<inetpro> .
#ubuntu-za 2018-06-20
<superfly> ..
#ubuntu-za 2018-06-22
<Kilos> o/
<Kilos> hi  pavlushka
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos :)
<Kilos> everyone else on irc is hibernating
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> Kilos: me working on this for a while, https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/433846/how-to-fix-aspell-bn-bd-invalid-strings-compiling-issue
<Kilos> eish, you getting too clever
<pavlushka> Kilos: been able to minimize the errors to almost zero
<Kilos> well done
<pavlushka> Kilos: ty, after maktrix, 1+ to the appreciation list, he he
<Cryterion> morning all
#ubuntu-za 2019-06-18
<klaasvakie> hi folks, anyone having DNS issues tonight?
<klaasvakie> I'm getting the "this-is-probably-not-the-email-address-you-are-looking-for.co.za." response, looks like ns.coza.net.za is not doing what it should be doing
